# 175/176 - CO Allocation & Timelines



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

*176/175 Application Latest timeframe*

Hi Friends

I have created this thread , where we can analyze the latest timeline pattern for 176 online application. 

I will start with mine : - 

176 Online Application : 16-May-2012
Documents uploaded : 16 - May -2012

CO Allotted : Pending 
PCC : pending 
MED : pending


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

176 Online Application : 09-May-2012
Documents uploaded : 09-May -2012

CO Allotted : Pending (status "Application being processed further" 21-May-2012) 
PCC : front loaded 09-May-2012
MED : pending

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

176 Applied: 4-May-2012
Doc Upload: 6-May-2012

CO allocation: Pending (Status: "Application received - processing commenced")
MED: pending
PCC: pending


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> CO Allotted : Pending (status "Application being processed further" 21-May-2012)


Hi mbc71,

your CO allocation is not pending!!!
I believe you got the CO today!! (that's why it shows -- processed further)


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

saydur said:


> Hi mbc71,
> 
> your CO allocation is not pending!!!
> I believe you got the CO today!! (that's why it shows -- processed further)


Hi Saydur, 

On CO allocation , do we get an automatic mail or we get the correspondence only when the CO ask for PCC & MED


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mansin said:


> Hi Saydur,
> 
> On CO allocation , do we get an automatic mail or we get the correspondence only when the CO ask for PCC & MED


No automated mail. 
After checking your uploaded docs, CO will contact you asking for further docs or MED/PCC.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

saydur said:


> Hi mbc71,
> 
> your CO allocation is not pending!!!
> I believe you got the CO today!! (that's why it shows -- processed further)


Oh! Thanks for that tip! I haven't gotten an email from them yet, so hopefully will get one soon... Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

176 app date 10th may
Doc upload date 13th may
Status on 18th may "application being processed further"


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey there, we lodged 176 on 16th May and await in anticipation......

Any COs today????


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

176 Applied: 22-Nov-2010
Doc Upload: Paper Based

CO allocation: Feb 2011
MED: pending
PCC: pending


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

mshahzad said:


> 176 Applied: 22-Nov-2010
> Doc Upload: Paper Based
> 
> CO allocation: Feb 2011
> ...


Am I getting right that your 176 application is still in process even after CO allocation in Feb 2011 (thats 1 year and 3 months)? 

Taking a bit long for 176 I guess...


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

My Timelines


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

msvayani said:


> Am I getting right that your 176 application is still in process even after CO allocation in Feb 2011 (thats 1 year and 3 months)?
> 
> Taking a bit long for 176 I guess...


Yes dear you are right , My case is still in progress and waiting for medical call. CO is asking me to wait more. Taking too long Almost 16 month after CO assignment.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

176 Online Application : 14-May-2012
Documents uploaded : 14- May -2012

CO Allotted : Pending 
PCC : pending 
MED : pending


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

Online Application (176): 04th May, 2012
Document Uploaded: Everyday till day b4 yesterday (22dn May, 2012)...I saw I've time till getting the CO, so no hurry there 

CO Allocation: Pending
PCC: Pending
MED: Pending
Status: Application received - processing commenced


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Has anyone who filed for the 176 in May been contacted by their CO yet? Mine is in ABPF status, and I can tell from my checklist that they have checked some of the docs that have been uploaded (marked them as "Met" on 21 May), but others that I uploaded are still in "Required" status. I have already scheduled our medicals for next Tuesday, am wondering if I should wait?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,
I have been contacted by the CO today (from team-2)!!
Though my application status still shows: "Application received - processing commenced", under documents checklist, all docs are MET, except the following are required: 

(1)Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates
(2)Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray
(3)Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa


CO has asked me to provide form-80. So, I have to print the form, fill it down, sign it, then scan it and mail scanned form to CO, right?


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

saydur said:


> Hi,
> I have been contacted by the CO today (from team-2)!!
> Though my application status still shows: "Application received - processing commenced", under documents checklist, all docs are MET, except the following are required:
> 
> ...


Crossing my fingers, since I've also applied on the same day!

No change yet though! :ranger:


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Has anyone who filed for the 176 in May been contacted by their CO yet? Mine is in ABPF status, and I can tell from my checklist that they have checked some of the docs that have been uploaded (marked them as "Met" on 21 May), but others that I uploaded are still in "Required" status. I have already scheduled our medicals for next Tuesday, am wondering if I should wait?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hello mbc71,

I have filed my 176 Online application on 14th May 2012 and CO contacted me today asking for Medicals and PCC. Below are my timelines:

ANZSCO: 263111 | ACS: 19/09/11 | ACS +ve: 07/10/11 | IELTS: 05/03/12 L:8.5 R:9.0 W:8.0 S:7.0 O:8.0| VIC SS Applied: 12/03/12 | VIC SS +ve: 10/05/12 | 176 Applied: 14/05/12 | CO Assigned: 24/05/2012 | Medicals: Not yet | PCC: Not yet | Grant: Not yet


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> Hello mbc71,
> 
> I have filed my 176 Online application on 14th May 2012 and CO contacted me today asking for Medicals and PCC. Below are my timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111 | ACS: 19/09/11 | ACS +ve: 07/10/11 | IELTS: 05/03/12 L:8.5 R:9.0 W:8.0 S:7.0 O:8.0| VIC SS Applied: 12/03/12 | VIC SS +ve: 10/05/12 | 176 Applied: 14/05/12 | CO Assigned: 24/05/2012 | Medicals: Not yet | PCC: Not yet | Grant: Not yet


Weird - we filed on 9 May, and the CO has still not contacted me. Now... we filed through an agency, so I wonder if the CO has contacted them instead? Will follow up with my agent. 

Thanks for posting back!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Has anyone who filed for the 176 in May been contacted by their CO yet? Mine is in ABPF status, and I can tell from my checklist that they have checked some of the docs that have been uploaded (marked them as "Met" on 21 May), but others that I uploaded are still in "Required" status. I have already scheduled our medicals for next Tuesday, am wondering if I should wait?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi,
Status of few docs changing to Met is an indicator that you have been assigned a CO. :clap2:

The email from the CO must have definitely gone to your agent.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Weird - we filed on 9 May, and the CO has still not contacted me. Now... we filed through an agency, so I wonder if the CO has contacted them instead? Will follow up with my agent.
> 
> Thanks for posting back!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



Hello mbc

I have got contacted by CO, due to a information correction assign. Probably CO is assigned as well, but status stil shows ABPF and documents are stil Required.

Have your application status changed from ABPF to CO Assigned ? Whats your online status showing now?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mimran said:


> Have your application status changed from ABPF to CO Assigned ? Whats your online status showing now?


there is no status called "CO Assigned".

BTW, for your case, I can say that definitely have been assigned a CO.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes it seems so. Although none of the documents status has changed to MET and they also didnt asked any further documentation. Wondering how much more time it will take to change the status to MET. Lets see


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lodged 16th may
CO allocated 28th May
Outstanding info requested with de facto & employment - will send in next couple of days
PCCs sent today
Medicals 31st May


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

bigmaccers31 said:


> Lodged 16th may
> CO allocated 28th May
> Outstanding info requested with de facto & employment - will send in next couple of days
> PCCs sent today
> Medicals 31st May


Congrats Bigmaccers31... 

I too had applied on the same day... but waiting for the CO.... :ranger:

If you dont mind , may I know .. where are you from (country) and that did you get an email .. requesting for the info. 

Regards


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks, we are from Ireland, my OH is a Carpenter.
We got asked for more defacto stuff and work experience, PCCs & Meds so more paperwork for us now :-(

Has anyone else on the online application under defacto come across the Form 10??? We can't seem to open it, nothing is there!!!


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi

Any Co allocations for people lately ?

I have applied on 16th may 2012 and checking some threads over the forum and found some people getting CO already.. Just curious .. what has gone wrong with my application.

I have front loaded PCC and yesterday did the medicals too. :confused2:


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi

After reading some threads in other discussions , I tried logging a PLE. Following is the reply I am getting and with that I have got two PDF files attached. I had selected status of my application from the list of queries.

_Dear Client,


Recently, you visited the Department of Immigration and Citizenship's website with a Skilled Migration question.

You requested Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement information on:
· Selection 3- Status of Application
· Selection 4- Priority Group 5

Please find your requested information attached.



Yours sincerely

General Skilled Migration
Department of Immigration and Citizenship_

Cant understand , why they are sending the Selection 4 - Priority Group 5 PDF, when I did not even select that option.

Can any one guide me through this.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

mansin said:


> Hi
> 
> Any Co allocations for people lately ?
> 
> ...


I am waiting for a CO since 8th may. And what's that PLE you're talking about?


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> I am waiting for a CO since 8th may. And what's that PLE you're talking about?


Ohh. Gotcha. Post Lodgment Enquiry.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

PLE = Post Lodgement Enquiry


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi rvijaysubs

Was a bit worried ,as I have logged the application on self and was wondering , if I missed out something... 
maybe it is my anxiety which is speaking. 

keep us updated , if you hear from DIAC..

Good luck


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

mansin said:


> Hi rvijaysubs
> 
> Was a bit worried ,as I have logged the application on self and was wondering , if I missed out something...
> maybe it is my anxiety which is speaking.
> ...


Yeah. Same case here too. You never stop thinking if you've missed any document to upload. The rate at which COs are getting assigned, I was expecting to get a CO in a couple of weeks. 

Hope for the best.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I got the CO allocated today.. Following is my timeline.


176 Online Applied : 16-May-2012

Front Load PCC : 28-May-2012

PRE-MEDICALS: 30-May-2012

CO Allocated: 31-May-2012

CO has requested for the medicals , most probably in another two days the medical reports should be uploaded by the hospital (FORTIS-BANGALORE- BANNERGHATTA ROAD)
:ranger:


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

My migration agent applied on 9th May, and even though the status of my application is now ABPF as of 21 May (with some of the things uploaded marked as "Met" on same day, 21 May), neither my migration agent or me have heard from the CO. And there's been no more action since 21 May. I kind of expected the CO to reach out to me or my agent to ask me to go for the medicals, but not a word yet!! In the meantime, we went and got our medicals done a couple days ago, the doctor said they'd be sent off today to the Australian embassy. So hopefully in another couple weeks the medicals will be attached to my application.

UGH, frustrating waiting for some kind of contact from the CO  I know they are busy, so will try to have some patience 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

*SOS: Showing Work Experience*

Hi folks,

Got our CO on 29th May. But in a fix since then. She demanded that I provide evidence for


> provide evidence of skilled employment in a skilled profession for a total of 8 out of the last 10 years


I have selected only 5 years in my online application.

I have already attached my appointment letters (3), relieving letters (2) and roles and responsibilities letters (3) from my current and previous 2 employers. I had attached tax return receipts for since 2008-2009.

My problem is that in my first job (covering 4.5 years of my total 6.5 years of experience) I neither got any payslips not salary was always credited into my bank account. I was some times paid by cash also. 

I went on-shore for short stints (like 2-3 months) during those years. When on-shore my expenses were covered by company and I was paid just a little pocket money and my salary was given in cash. Now my CO demands that I attach as much as possible of the *payslips, bank statements, tax returns*. The cash payments does not show up into my bank statements or in my tax assessment _the bad karma caught up with me but I was naive then and got what ever was given by company accountant _.

What are my options?


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay had a chat with my former employer. He is okay with giving me past pay slips (stamped and signed). Also he agreed to state that I was paid in cash during my on-site stays. Will this information regarding on-site period be acceptable to CO?


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

@ rvijaysubs

I had also applied for 176 with NSW SS on 23-May-2012. I have noticed one pattern on the CO allocation to the 176 applicants across the various forums. ACS related applicants are being given later preference than the other occupations. And among ACS, NSW SS applicants are picked up at the end.

In general, WA SS applicants are being granted in a very fast pace, then VIC SS and at the last is NSW.

This is just my opinion. No selective opposition !!


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

satsblr said:


> @ rvijaysubs
> 
> I had also applied for 176 with NSW SS on 23-May-2012. I have noticed one pattern on the CO allocation to the 176 applicants across the various forums. ACS related applicants are being given later preference than the other occupations. And among ACS, NSW SS applicants are picked up at the end.
> 
> ...


hmm.. Interesting observation


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

satsblr said:


> @ rvijaysubs
> 
> I had also applied for 176 with NSW SS on 23-May-2012. I have noticed one pattern on the CO allocation to the 176 applicants across the various forums. ACS related applicants are being given later preference than the other occupations. And among ACS, NSW SS applicants are picked up at the end.
> 
> ...


I might be wrong but one more thing that I observed is that ICT BAs are given preference, be it for any state.


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

rvijaysubs said:


> I might be wrong but one more thing that I observed is that ICT BAs are given preference, be it for any state.


@ rvijaysubs,

GOD proved me wrong. Today i received email from my agent that i got CO allocated to my case. And all are met except PCC and Meds . I saw your signature, you too have your CO allocated. Congrats !!


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

satsblr said:


> @ rvijaysubs,
> 
> GOD proved me wrong. Today i received email from my agent that i got CO allocated to my case. And all are met except PCC and Meds . I saw your signature, you too have your CO allocated. Congrats !!


Oh great news. Yeah, I too got a CO yesterday and he too has asked for med and PCC. Hope our cases go smooth.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

rvijaysubs said:


> Oh great news. Yeah, I too got a CO yesterday and he too has asked for med and PCC. Hope our cases go smooth.


Great seems they are allocating CO at very fast pace to offload as much as possible before 30 June deadline. 

We got our CO on 28th and she asked about work experience related documents for last 8 years. I had uploaded appointment, relieving, roles & responsibilities and tax returns as my evidence of work experience. What did you people uploaded?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

hi everyone,

176 Online Application : 31-May-2012
Documents uploaded : 31-May-2012

CO Allotted : Pending
PCC : pending
MED : pending 


BTW how do i know that CO has been assigned????


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> 176 Online Application : 31-May-2012
> Documents uploaded : 31-May-2012
> ...


Your online application status will be changed to "Application being processed further".


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi All,

Today, I applied 176 through Online

176 Online Application : 4-Jun-2012
Documents uploaded : Yet to Upload

CO Allotted : Pending
PCC : Got the PCC. Need to upload it upfront while uploading the docs.
MED : pending 

Thanks
trajan


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> 176 Online Application : 31-May-2012
> Documents uploaded : 31-May-2012
> ...


Once a CO is assigned to your application, he will email you.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Once a CO is assigned to your application, he will email you.


Thanx a lot saydur n coolsnake


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

So my application status changed to ABPF on the 21st of May, and some of the docs that were uploaded were marked as "Met" that same day, but we have not received an email from a CO, and no further action has happened. Our medicals should be uploaded in the next week or so, I think (they were mailed off last Thursday). When they are uploaded, will the assigned CO be notified? I'm hoping that uploading these will "nudge" them...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

*Applied 176 today*

Today I went through the nervousness and adventure at the same time while pressing the "Submit Application" button... and applied 176 with NSW SS today.

Yes... I managed to beat July 1


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Today I went through the nervousness and adventure at the same time while pressing the "Submit Application" button... and applied 176 with NSW SS today.
> 
> Yes... I managed to beat July 1


Congrats dude.. welcome to the wait group .. where your patience is tested...


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Today I went through the nervousness and adventure at the same time while pressing the "Submit Application" button... and applied 176 with NSW SS today.
> 
> Yes... I managed to beat July 1


Congrats and Welcome to our boat 



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Figured I'd add my timeline to the mix!

176 Online Application : 28 May 2012
Documents uploaded : 28 May 2012

CO Allotted : 2 June 2012
PCC : 2 May 2012 (frontloaded)
MED : Pending (booked appointment for 14 June 2012)

I noticed that on the application status website, all of my docs still show as "required" even though the CO's email only asked for PCCs and meds. Anyone else in the same boat? I guess some COs just take longer to update the site.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Today I went through the nervousness and adventure at the same time while pressing the "Submit Application" button... and applied 176 with NSW SS today.
> 
> Yes... I managed to beat July 1



Hey Email your details to the following address

*[email protected]*


and you can also check the application timelines of PAKISTANI applicants from following URL
*
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTc Hc&hl=en_US#gid=0
*


----------



## oghope (May 2, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Today I went through the nervousness and adventure at the same time while pressing the "Submit Application" button... and applied 176 with NSW SS today.
> 
> Yes... I managed to beat July 1


Ooh we are in same boat. I have also applied yesterday for 176 online with SA SS yesterday. I was also bit tensed whether I can submit before 1 July, and yes I did it.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Hey Email your details to the following address
> 
> *[email protected]*
> 
> ...


sent


----------



## Xpression (May 23, 2012)

Got Co assigned today. Most of the doc status is met. CO has asked for PCC & medicals. 

ACS (261313) +ve-15-Feb-2012 || IELTS:25-Apr-2012(R:8.5, L:8.5, S:7, W:8) || NSW SS applied-3-May-2012|| NSW SS Approval -24-May-2012 || 176 Online - 26th May || Co Assigned - 9th June


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

My latest timelines. Form80 sent this week. Probably it will now take 8-10 months to get MED / PCC request


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Hey Email your details to the following address
> 
> *[email protected]*
> 
> ...


Even though I have sent my details to that email address, my details are not inserted yet.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

mimran said:


> My latest timelines. Form80 sent this week. Probably it will now take 8-10 months to get MED / PCC request


Did your CO ask you for Form 80 or it was mentioned in your documents checklist?


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

oops started the thread .. but forgot to update it ... 

on 09-June ... I saw my status changing to Further medicals referred ... tough was a bit upset ... why on earth this status message came to my case ... but later found out from my good friends over the forum that it is usual ... so waiting for the medicals to come to met state.....


----------



## Dena4r (Jun 12, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

msvayani said:


> Did your CO ask you for Form 80 or it was mentioned in your documents checklist?


CO asked for this document.


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

I have just loged my application for 176 and my document lists has all the forms and documents like AFP check / Medical / Xray etc... CO is not yet assigned. 
Does that mean I have to get MED done and upload all other documents too (form 80 and 1221)


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi

Applied 176 online on 7th/June, still waiting for CO

Booked slot for India PCC, can some1 plz tell how many days will it take to get the police certificates?

thnx...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied: 19-Dec-2011 (262113) | ACS +ve: 23-Jan-2012 | IELTS: 21-Apr-201| NSW SS Applied: 08-May-2012 | NSW SS: 31-May-2012 | 176: 07-Jun-2012 | CO: Waiting...


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

achinj said:


> I have just loged my application for 176 and my document lists has all the forms and documents like AFP check / Medical / Xray etc... CO is not yet assigned.
> Does that mean I have to get MED done and upload all other documents too (form 80 and 1221)


For SS 176, CO's are being assigned in less than 2 weeks. So you can plan and get started on Meds & PCC.

For Form 80 & 1221, wait for the CO to ask for it. Sometimes CO's don't ask for these forms or ask for only one of the two.

Good Luck!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Nihal said:


> Hi
> 
> Applied 176 online on 7th/June, still waiting for CO
> 
> ...


If the address on the passport is same as your current address, then its just a matter of few hours. If not, it can take a day if you are lucky or 3-4 weeks as police verification needs to be done for the new address.

Hope this helps.


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> If the address on the passport is same as your current address, then its just a matter of few hours. If not, it can take a day if you are lucky or 3-4 weeks as police verification needs to be done for the new address.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the info. It helps. I have already uploaded AFP check in documents. what are the procedures of MED. Also what is the time scale that we can look at for getting visa approved / allocated.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok Guys/coolsnake...I have a question regarding PCC and Medicals.

I read somewhere in the other threads that PCC directly from the Police does not work with DIAC. As in a Senior Superintendent of Police providing it to you.

- Any reason why PCC directly from the Police doesn't work?

Someone mentioned you have to get it from some kind of seva kendre or some place. Is that true?

- If so, could you provide more details on the exact name so I can look for it in my city.

Regarding Medicals, from the way other members are talking about it, I guess there's an option of front loading the medicals when submitting 176 documents online. Is that right?

- If so, do we just look up the Certified doctors or clinics by DIAC online and then book an appointment? (please provide links etc)
- Or do you have to wait for the CO to request these medicals?

TIA for clarifying the above.


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> If the address on the passport is same as your current address, then its just a matter of few hours. If not, it can take a day if you are lucky or 3-4 weeks as police verification needs to be done for the new address.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi, my passport has same address as current address, & its newly renewed passport. but my dependent (spouse) passport address has different address, but her name is added in my passport for spouse. Does her PCC gets delayed?

Also which one is faster getting at seva kendra or commisionerate office?

Thnks.....


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

achinj said:


> Thanks for the info. It helps. I have already uploaded AFP check in documents. what are the procedures of MED. Also what is the time scale that we can look at for getting visa approved / allocated.


Meds is pretty simple and it should take only a few hours depending on the hospital. The following is performed as part of your meds:

1. Physical check
2. Blood test
3. Urine test
4. X-Ray

Most people get the grant the very next day when all their docs have met. But for few it has taken a few days after all the doc have met to get the grant. So basically it's upto the CO to decide when to grant the visa. 

Good luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Engi said:


> Ok Guys/coolsnake...I have a question regarding PCC and Medicals.
> 
> I read somewhere in the other threads that PCC directly from the Police does not work with DIAC. As in a Senior Superintendent of Police providing it to you.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if people can get pcc from commissioner's office. If you are in India then the only place which issues it is psk. Just google Passport Seva Kendra and you will find the website for psk. You can then find more details about psk's in your city on the website. 

Reg Meds, yes you can front load the meds for SS176 as you would get the CO in about two weeks time. As I am currently on phone I can't get you the link. Just google "DIAC eHealth" and you will find the DIAC link. There you can find the name of hospitals in your city. Just let me know if you can't find it I will get it for you when I am on my laptop. 

Amy questions let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Nihal said:


> Hi, my passport has same address as current address, & its newly renewed passport. but my dependent (spouse) passport address has different address, but her name is added in my passport for spouse. Does her PCC gets delayed?
> 
> Also which one is faster getting at seva kendra or commisionerate office?
> 
> Thnks.....


If the address is same then you should get it on the same day provided your police verification had already completed. Reg your wife's PCC, you need to check at the PCC if she can get it the same day. As I mentioned earlier few people have been lucky to get the PCC the very same day itself. 

You can only get the PCC from Passport Seva Kendra if you are in India. Google it for more details. 

Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> If the address is same then you should get it on the same day provided your police verification had already completed. Reg your wife's PCC, you need to check at the PCC if she can get it the same day. As I mentioned earlier few people have been lucky to get the PCC the very same day itself.
> 
> You can only get the PCC from Passport Seva Kendra if you are in India. Google it for more details.
> 
> ...


ok , thank you for the response, I have my slot week after.


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

PCC does not go through SLOT. Directly walkin to the PSK and submit your application. Dont waste time waiting for your slot.

Trajan


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

trajan said:


> PCC does not go through SLOT. Directly walkin to the PSK and submit your application. Dont waste time waiting for your slot.
> 
> Trajan


oh is it, I din't know that, I will try & walkin to PSK next week.

thnx


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Meds is pretty simple and it should take only a few hours depending on the hospital. The following is performed as part of your meds:
> 
> 1. Physical check
> 2. Blood test
> ...


Any specific hospital recommended or everyone in that hospital knows what to do and how to do!! Earlier appointments required? Looking for some recommended names from Melbourne


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

*Waiting for the CO to be assigned!*

Hi All,

We are waiting for our CO to be assigned too! Lets wait and watch....tick, tick, tick...:wave:

Regards,
Serennah

___________________________________________________________________

IELTS: Feb 18, 2012, band 8 overall. ACS Applied: March 24, 2012 | ACS result: April 24, 2012 | NSW Applied: May 4, 2012 | NSW SS: May 24, 2012 | Lodged 176: June 7, 2012 | Meds Finalised: June 14, 2012| PCC: Letter awaited from the embassy| CO: Waiting.


----------



## urbanboy92 (Jun 13, 2012)

176 Online Application : 29th-May-2012
Documents uploaded : 29th - May -2012

CO Allotted : June 4 2012 .
PCC : 29th - May -2012 .
MED : 7th June 2012.

PR granted : 12 th June .

I know it was really quick


----------



## urbanboy92 (Jun 13, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> For SS 176, CO's are being assigned in less than 2 weeks. So you can plan and get started on Meds & PCC.
> 
> For Form 80 & 1221, wait for the CO to ask for it. Sometimes CO's don't ask for these forms or ask for only one of the two.
> 
> Good Luck!!



I double this comment . I had NSW SS and was assigned CO within a week. No Form 80 or 1221 asked .


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

urbanboy92 said:


> 176 Online Application : 29th-May-2012
> Documents uploaded : 29th - May -2012
> 
> CO Allotted : June 4 2012 .
> ...


wow! thats indeed realy quick...after PR grant what is the process we send the passport or by person to consulate? within how many months youe need to activate the PR(entry date) you got?


----------



## urbanboy92 (Jun 13, 2012)

ya...I have sent my passport to the consulate for a stamp....although the visa has a vevo facility...but it doesn't harm to have a hard proof on the passport itself ....the last date for my entry is may 2013 ...have to make one entry before that


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

urbanboy92 said:


> ya...I have sent my passport to the consulate for a stamp....although the visa has a vevo facility...but it doesn't harm to have a hard proof on the passport itself ....the last date for my entry is may 2013 ...have to make one entry before that


oh ok, hearty congrats for the visa!


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

urbanboy92 said:


> ya...I have sent my passport to the consulate for a stamp....although the visa has a vevo facility...but it doesn't harm to have a hard proof on the passport itself ....the last date for my entry is may 2013 ...have to make one entry before that


Hi, I am wondering if the first entry is for just main applicant or all the dependants has to activate the PR, if so within the same date?

what is SOL code? I applied on 7th/June - 176 online appli, waiting eager for CO


----------



## urbanboy92 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nihal said:


> Hi, I am wondering if the first entry is for just main applicant or all the dependants has to activate the PR, if so within the same date?
> 
> what is SOL code? I applied on 7th/June - 176 online appli, waiting eager for CO


Ty for the wishes...I am not sure abt the entry dates for the dependents...I have been accessed as a software engineer...don't rem the code....Gus luck with ur application....I am sure u will get a co assigned soon...do u have a SS...I think my case was granted quickly coz of a NSW SS


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

urbanboy92 said:


> 176 Online Application : 29th-May-2012
> Documents uploaded : 29th - May -2012
> 
> CO Allotted : June 4 2012 .
> ...




Good shot boy 

Congrats and all the best of luck 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Good shot boy
> 
> Congrats and all the best of luck
> 
> ...


Shoaib,

have you got the CO yet?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Shoaib,
> 
> have you got the CO yet?


Not yet bro ....
what about you?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Not yet bro ....
> what about you?


No, not yet.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> No, not yet.


ahan ....
inbox me your contact number


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello folks,

I recently got my ACS Applied and wanted to file for the 176 Visa. Could anyone here point me to the right direction please?

I just need to know what is the process and where do I need to apply online - documents etc!

Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

foxybagga said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I recently got my ACS Applied and wanted to file for the 176 Visa. Could anyone here point me to the right direction please?
> 
> ...


go thru this link 
Professionals and other Skilled Workers - Online Applications


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

urbanboy92 said:


> Ty for the wishes...I am not sure abt the entry dates for the dependents...I have been accessed as a software engineer...don't rem the code....Gus luck with ur application....I am sure u will get a co assigned soon...do u have a SS...I think my case was granted quickly coz of a NSW SS


YES, I have SS, heres my update:


ACS Applied: 19-Dec-2011 (262113) | ACS +ve: 23-Jan-2012 | IELTS: 21-Apr-2012 | NSW SS Applied: 08-May-2012 | NSW SS +ve: 31-May-2012 | 176: 07-Jun-2012 | CO: Waiting...


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

trajan said:


> PCC does not go through SLOT. Directly walkin to the PSK and submit your application. Dont waste time waiting for your slot.
> 
> Trajan


Hi, I tried to walking to PSK today for PCC, but they din't allow, they need an appointment slot. unless you go thru broker, you cannot skip appointment....


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Got my grant today!!!!!!!!!

Skill assessment 30th jan 2012

WA SS Applied 5th Feb 2012

WA SS Recd. 23rd Feb 2012

176 Applied 10th May 2012

CO Allotted 24th May 2012

Med uploaded 7th June 2012

Med Finalised 14th June 2012

PCC uploaded 18th June 2012

Grant 18th June 2012


----------



## urbanboy92 (Jun 13, 2012)

rajnirwan said:


> Got my grant today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Skill assessment 30th jan 2012
> 
> ...


Congo ...


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Nihal said:


> YES, I have SS, heres my update:
> 
> ACS Applied: 19-Dec-2011 (262113) | ACS +ve: 23-Jan-2012 | IELTS: 21-Apr-2012 | NSW SS Applied: 08-May-2012 | NSW SS +ve: 31-May-2012 | 176: 07-Jun-2012 | CO: Waiting...


We have almost identical timelines and I'm waiting for a CO as well  

Good luck!


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

rajnirwan said:


> Got my grant today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Skill assessment 30th jan 2012
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! That was pretty quick.

Best of luck for the future!


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks and gud luk to all of u


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

rajnirwan said:


> Got my grant today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Skill assessment 30th jan 2012
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! That was really quick!


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Yup, quick, but full of anxious moments with all twists and turns!!!!!

Thanks and gud luk


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

rajnirwan said:


> Got my grant today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Skill assessment 30th jan 2012
> 
> ...



Congrats 
your process was like a rocket 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Congrats!!! That was really quick!


hey whats your status?

Got MED n PCC?


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lodged 16th May
Granted 19th June

Still in total shock with it all!
Good luck to the rest of you


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

bigmaccers31 said:


> Lodged 16th May
> Granted 19th June
> 
> Still in total shock with it all!
> Good luck to the rest of you


Congrats dude 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> hey whats your status?
> 
> Got MED n PCC?
> 
> ...


Hi there - filed on 9 May with PCCs front loaded. CO was apparently assigned on 21 May (because status changed to ABPF - still have not heard from the CO at all, neither has my agent). Medicals were mailed off 2.5 weeks ago but not showing as uploaded yet online. 

Not sure what's going on. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Hi there - filed on 9 May with PCCs front loaded. CO was apparently assigned on 21 May (because status changed to ABPF - still have not heard from the CO at all, neither has my agent). Medicals were mailed off 2.5 weeks ago but not showing as uploaded yet online.
> 
> Not sure what's going on.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Ohh no worries...... u will share a good news to us soon 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Dear All,
I just want to ask a question 

On E-Business Systems of DIAC, while viewing my status i observed that a link is appearing 
*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant* Under Person 1 (Main Applicant), since last 2 days and my status is still *Application received - processing commenced *

Whats is this? is it equivalent to Form 80? or something else?

I haven't yet assigned CO .... is it prerequisite to CO allocation? or CO can be assigned without fill up above mentioned information?


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Dear All,
> I just want to ask a question
> 
> On E-Business Systems of DIAC, while viewing my status i observed that a link is appearing
> ...


I had the same link by default when I lodged my application. It looks very similar to Form 80 (may be it is online version of Form 80). So I filled the form and submitted it.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> I had the same link by default when I lodged my application. It looks very similar to Form 80 (may be it is online version of Form 80). So I filled the form and submitted it.


yup it seems like an online version of Form 80 .....


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> yup it seems like an online version of Form 80 .....


I don't have this link in my Application Status (nor in Document Checklist).


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

You will have the link for Form80 as soon as CO is assigned within 28 days


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

But my question is still there

*I haven't yet assigned CO .... is it prerequisite to CO allocation? or CO can be assigned without fill up Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant Under Person 1 (Main Applicant) ????
*
Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> But my question is still there
> 
> *I haven't yet assigned CO .... is it prerequisite to CO allocation? or CO can be assigned without fill up Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant Under Person 1 (Main Applicant) ????
> *
> ...


Hi Shoaib,

As you said that this link has started appearing since last couple of days, then I guess, someone has surely looked into your application and enabled this link for you to fill it before you are assigned a CO. This is only an assumption anyway.

I had this link and filled the form without any delay. So I suggest you should do the same and don't over-think it. The rule is simple. If it is there, then it has to be filled whatsoever.

Hope this helps.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> 
> As you said that this link has started appearing since last couple of days, then I guess, someone has surely looked into your application and enabled this link for you to fill it before you are assigned a CO. This is only an assumption anyway.
> 
> ...


Yes dude u r right, but i had applied through an agent and i called him yesterday and discuss this issue..... he was right on his way like he is too much busy with other applicants as he has to apply for those applicants before 30th June .... and request me to hold on for a week .....

Thanks for your reply 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> But my question is still there
> 
> *I haven't yet assigned CO .... is it prerequisite to CO allocation? or CO can be assigned without fill up Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant Under Person 1 (Main Applicant) ????
> *
> ...


Hi Shoaib

"Online character assessment" has to be completed as it is now appearing in your checklist, whereas you can submit Form80 once CO asks for it. I applied in Mid of Apr and all my docs status changed to Met in end of May. So give it a little time and you will see the status of your documents changing soon.


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

*HI*



achinj said:


> go thru this link
> Professionals and other Skilled Workers - Online Applications


Hi Dear,

Just saw some of your posts.... I too applied for 176 with SS from NSW. I applied on 12th so expect the application to move with similar pace.


stay in touch!!

Thanks
Gagan


----------



## ar4 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a similar question, I had the CO assigned on 23 April, and All my documents are now Met.
Except for the below mentioned documents, which are still coming as required:


Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates 
Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray 
Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa 

Last message on portal was back in April saying "Application being processed further".

Just want to check if there is anything need to be done from my side, or just sit tight and wait till CO contact for further processing.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ar4 said:


> I have a similar question, I had the CO assigned on 23 April, and All my documents are now Met.
> Except for the below mentioned documents, which are still coming as required:
> 
> 
> ...


Those are your PCC and medicals - have you already gotten those completed? If so, you may want to send a note to your CO to let them know you completed/uploaded your PCC and completed the medicals, and ask them to check to make sure they received them.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello

Iam in the same situation. I guess applicants from Pakistan are undergoing extensive security checks and once they are completed (within 6-8 months) they will get medical and pcc. Keep us posted on any latest contact from CO



ar4 said:


> I have a similar question, I had the CO assigned on 23 April, and All my documents are now Met.
> Except for the below mentioned documents, which are still coming as required:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi

can anyone please tel me how do we know case officer has assigned? what will be the status ? mine is showing as "processing commenced" from day1. 

After CO is allocated does all the doc check list status changes, if CO is satisfied with those docs uploaded. how about the Status does it change?

thanks in advance!

ACS Applied:19-Dec-2011(262113)|ACS +ve:23-Jan-2012|IELTS:21-Apr-2012|NSW SS Applied:08-May-2012|NSW SS:31-May-2012|176:07-Jun-2012|CO:Waiting...


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Status will change to application being processed further

CO will send email for pending things if any like medicals, pcc or any other docs


----------



## ar4 (Apr 2, 2012)

and the online portal will be updated as per the correspondence. Like mine is telling me that the CO sent me an email on the day he was assigned to my case.


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi,

It seems there haven't been any CO allocations after 31-May. Seems they do it in groups. I applied 176 with SS from NSW on 12 May. The status is same as yours.
:ranger:




Nihal said:


> Hi
> 
> can anyone please tel me how do we know case officer has assigned? what will be the status ? mine is showing as "processing commenced" from day1.
> 
> ...


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> Hi,
> 
> It seems there haven't been any CO allocations after 31-May. Seems they do it in groups. I applied 176 with SS from NSW on 12 May. The status is same as yours.
> :ranger:


You should have got a CO by now as its been five weeks since you lodged your application. :confused2:


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> You should have got a CO by now as its been five weeks since you lodged your application. :confused2:


Yes i agree with msvayani .... i applied on 31-05-2012 still looking for CO


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

My family's medicals were uploaded today, finally. Took 3 weeks on the nose. For myself, my son, and my daughter the status shows "received", but for my husband it shows "Further medicals referred". 

Still no contact from our CO (neither I or my agent have been contacted). Timeline:

Applied: 9 May
"Application being processed further" (CO assigned): 21 May
Several of the uploaded documents were also marked as "Met" on 21 May, where others are still in "Required" status. 

I hope that when the medicals were uploaded, the CO was notified... maybe that will spur them to check our application again


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nihal said:


> Hi
> 
> can anyone please tel me how do we know case officer has assigned? what will be the status ? mine is showing as "processing commenced" from day1.
> 
> ...


Hey guys, why you don't share your details in BEupdate too?
Me and msv are there already.

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

It will be very helpfull to have this data easily available in one place.


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

msvayani said:


> You should have got a CO by now as its been five weeks since you lodged your application. :confused2:


oops i just observed typo error, I filed 176 on 12-Jun-2012. Sorry!!


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

filed my 176 Victoria SS visa on 17/May/2012 , no CO yet


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

ar4 said:


> and the online portal will be updated as per the correspondence. Like mine is telling me that the CO sent me an email on the day he was assigned to my case.


thank you all for the replies. Didn't hear any CO's in June yet, hope it doesn't get dragged too long


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Nihal said:


> thank you all for the replies. Didn't hear any CO's in June yet, hope it doesn't get dragged too long


yup u r right


----------



## w0lverine (Feb 26, 2012)

ibtihaj said:


> filed my 176 Victoria SS visa on 17/May/2012 , no CO yet


Me neither .. I filed my 176 SS on 20-May-2012. :ranger:


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

All Dear Pakistani Applicant

Please update your Timelines on this sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTc Hc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

Nihal said:


> Hi
> 
> can anyone please tel me how do we know case officer has assigned? what will be the status ? mine is showing as "processing commenced" from day1.
> 
> ...


Hi 

We have taken an agent for us, so all I know is he will send us an email when the CO will be assigned. Our 176 was applied on June 7 as well, waiting for CO now. (NSW)

Probably the CO will send an email to our agent..


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

serennah said:


> Hi
> 
> We have taken an agent for us, so all I know is he will send us an email when the CO will be assigned. Our 176 was applied on June 7 as well, waiting for CO now. (NSW)
> 
> Probably the CO will send an email to our agent..


Yes Of Course CO will send email to your agent


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Yes Of Course CO will send email to your agent


yes, but he has a good access to the system, unfortunately, we can just wait n see his next email...


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

serennah said:


> yes, but he has a good access to the system, unfortunately, we can just wait n see his next email...


Well i would like to say, its your right to get TRN number from your agent and track your application yourself from following URL

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Ask your agent to provide you your TRN number so u would be able to track your application yourself.....

i have seen certain cases where due to agent's negligence, the applicants suffered a lot.

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Well i would like to say, its your right to get TRN number from your agent and track your application yourself from following URL
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information, I did have my TRN, but didn't check the status so far. Just checked..


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

Keep checking your status. We had an agent and it turned out we had to tell him a lot of things with our application. He was terrible. So be prepared in your own right.


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

bigmaccers31 said:


> Keep checking your status. We had an agent and it turned out we had to tell him a lot of things with our application. He was terrible. So be prepared in your own right.


Although our agent is good, we will take extra care. Thanks...


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

....and I thought waiting for the IELTS results was bad... This waiting for contact from our CO and ultimate visa grant is agonizing!  Am thinking happy positive thoughts today for all of us who are waiting. This is our week, folks!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello guys, urgent help required.

I have applied for my 176 but am uploading documents. I found in the checklist that Form 1276 has to be submitted along too.

Somewhere in this forum I read it is not to be submitted for online applications.

What to do? Its a 26 Page printed form with details entered on the computer. If its not required, I shall save scanning 26 pages - making them a combined PDF and then uploading.

Kindly suggest!


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

I have uploaded all other documents that are required.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone Recently assigned CO??????


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

foxybagga said:


> Hello guys, urgent help required.
> 
> I have applied for my 176 but am uploading documents. I found in the checklist that Form 1276 has to be submitted along too.
> 
> ...


Dear i have also applied online but there isn't such a form 1276 appearing in my documents check list .... I don't know why it is appearing in your checklist .....
Well I will suggest you if it is required u must upload that document ..... 
And how to upload that form, sorry i don't have much idea .....

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

foxybagga said:


> Hello guys, urgent help required.
> 
> I have applied for my 176 but am uploading documents. I found in the checklist that Form 1276 has to be submitted along too.
> 
> ...


To what checklist are you referring?

Form 1276 is the form you would fill out if you were lodging a paper-based application. If you lodged your application online, it would not apply to you.


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey All..

There is a good news, CO got assigned today. CO is asking for PCC & Medicals.
Other than Meds & PCC, all other docs in checklist got status are "required". 

So CO's have started again....:clap2:

thnx...

ACS Applied: 19-Dec-2011 (262113) | ACS +ve: 23-Jan-2012 | IELTS: 21-Apr-2012 | NSW SS Applied: 08-May-2012 | NSW SS: 31-May-2012 | 176: 07-Jun-2012 | CO: 26/June/2012


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

I am excited, as checklist the docs status shows "recieved", after CO is satisfied does this change to "met"?
So can I assume that CO has got all the docs req for the 176 other than Meds & PCC? or still I have time to conclude/confirm about further docs? i.e will the CO requests any other docs again?

thnx...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied: 19-Dec-2011 (262113) | ACS +ve: 23-Jan-2012 | IELTS: 21-Apr-2012 | NSW SS Applied: 08-May-2012 | NSW SS: 31-May-2012 | 176: 07-Jun-2012 | CO: 26/June/2012(ABPF)


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats buddy and all the best !!


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Nihal said:


> Hey All..
> 
> There is a good news, CO got assigned today. CO is asking for PCC & Medicals.
> Other than Meds & PCC, all other docs in checklist got status are "required".
> ...


Congrats bro ..... I don't know whats goin on ..... i am still waiting for CO .....


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

Nihal said:


> Hey All..
> 
> There is a good news, CO got assigned today. CO is asking for PCC & Medicals.
> Other than Meds & PCC, all other docs in checklist got status are "required".
> ...



Hey!

That sounds great! Congratulations..


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

Nihal said:


> I am excited, as checklist the docs status shows "recieved", after CO is satisfied does this change to "met"?
> So can I assume that CO has got all the docs req for the 176 other than Meds & PCC? or still I have time to conclude/confirm about further docs? i.e will the CO requests any other docs again?
> 
> thnx...
> ...


Good .. congrats .. A qn - if you apply online for 176, do you still needs to send the hard documents to dept? And how are medicals uploaded?


----------



## AnuNew77 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Help in Filling 176 Application...*

In DIAC on-line application for 176 there if a question which State/Territory government agency has nominated me. In the email from WA informing me about getting SS, there is: "Skilled Migration Western Australia. Department of Training and Workforce Development".

But in the DIAC form, there in nothing like that. The closest name is "WA - South West Development Commission". But I doubt that it means the same. Any tips on what I should fill in there please? 

Thanks....


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

AnuNew77 said:


> In DIAC on-line application for 176 there if a question which State/Territory government agency has nominated me. In the email from WA informing me about getting SS, there is: "Skilled Migration Western Australia. Department of Training and Workforce Development".
> 
> But in the DIAC form, there in nothing like that. The closest name is "WA - South West Development Commission". But I doubt that it means the same. Any tips on what I should fill in there please?
> 
> Thanks....


I faced the same problem and called them up and they told me to select something mentioned there as Skilled Migration Centre - Small Business.


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

AnuNew77 said:


> In DIAC on-line application for 176 there if a question which State/Territory government agency has nominated me. In the email from WA informing me about getting SS, there is: "Skilled Migration Western Australia. Department of Training and Workforce Development".
> 
> But in the DIAC form, there in nothing like that. The closest name is "WA - South West Development Commission". But I doubt that it means the same. Any tips on what I should fill in there please?
> 
> Thanks....


For NSW it was the same, several options and none exactly like it was on the approval letter. I chose the one that didn't imply a regional part of the state, and also that was close to what was on the NSW stamp on one form.

Please add your timeline to your signature


----------



## Xpression (May 23, 2012)

PR received !! A long journey comes to a happy end ... only to start a new one ... 

Grateful to all the members who keep each other inspired and updated. Wishing you all the very best.

ACS +ve-15-Feb-2012 || IELTS:25-Apr-2012 || NSW SS Approval-24-May-2012 || 176 Online-26th May || Co Assigned-9th June || PCC-20th June || Medical Finalized - 22nd June || PR Grant-25th June

:cheer2:


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

Many congrats mate - almost in a month after applying the 176 visa.


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Xpression said:


> PR received !! A long journey comes to a happy end ... only to start a new one ...
> 
> Grateful to all the members who keep each other inspired and updated. Wishing you all the very best.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

Xpression said:


> PR received !! A long journey comes to a happy end ... only to start a new one ...
> 
> Grateful to all the members who keep each other inspired and updated. Wishing you all the very best.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! On getting the pr!

I wish our agent had applied for us on 25th may, we were just waiting for him to get free with his so called other Applications.. I have waited more for the agent n he has kept us waiting more than the application process took us! N the sad part is we can't tell him anything lest he does something weird to our application  we applied on 7th of June finally


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

achinj said:


> Good .. congrats .. A qn - if you apply online for 176, do you still needs to send the hard documents to dept? And how are medicals uploaded?


Hi, with online application we dont send any hard copies to DIAC, all dox-soft copies are uploaded


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

anyone got CO today?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> anyone got CO today?


You should be getting CO in the next couple of days.


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

*Got the CO today..*

Hi Everyone!

Got the CO today- 27th of June, 2012. What an excitement! The status has changed to 'Apllication being processed further'. We are waiting for our PCC however! Medicals have been finalized!

Lets see whats next!

Thanks for all your replies..!


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> anyone got CO today?


Yes,

We got the CO today...! finally..


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> You should be getting CO in the next couple of days.


i hope so dude


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

serennah said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Got the CO today- 27th of June, 2012. What an excitement! The status has changed to 'Apllication being processed further'. We are waiting for our PCC however! Medicals have been finalized!
> 
> ...


Congrats Serennah 
Do pray for us 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Congrats Serennah
> Do pray for us
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Frankly, since I've joined this forum, I've found a lot of info.. That the CO's are being assigned in batches is certain... your date is a week before ours, you should get the CO anytime now..!!


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

serennah said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Frankly, since I've joined this forum, I've found a lot of info.. That the CO's are being assigned in batches is certain... your date is a week before ours, you should get the CO anytime now..!!


well by what time according to KSA you check your DIAC status today? just want to calculate when should i check my status to DIAC website for CO allocation .... 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> well by what time according to KSA you check your DIAC status today? just want to calculate when should i check my status to DIAC website for CO allocation ....
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Patience Shoaib! I think youa re next in queue  well me too waiting


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

achinj said:


> Patience Shoaib! I think youa re next in queue  well me too waiting


LOL dude wait nahi hoo raha naa


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> well by what time according to KSA you check your DIAC status today? just want to calculate when should i check my status to DIAC website for CO allocation ....
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib



Ok, i checked at 10 am KSA time, however its almost eve in AUS, so the working day today was over back in Sydney.

Good luck, just wait and watch.. the status will change.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> LOL dude wait nahi hoo raha naa


You have to accept the fact that it takes 8-12 months for Pakistani Applicants if you are going through security checks. I think, you are just making you life hard by checking the status multiple times a day. 

I would suggest, you should just sit back and relax. Don't think too much regarding the application.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

A little bit offtopic...

I got my Vic SS approval today..

1. should I go apply for 176 before 1st July?

2. Is is safe to apply through EOI after 1st July and use my SS?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi DJ

As per what I heave read on the forum. People who are getting SS approvals now will get automatic invitation for EOI. Perhaps seniors can give a better advice that to go for 176 or 190 at this time


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

msvayani said:


> You have to accept the fact that it takes 8-12 months for Pakistani Applicants if you are going through security checks. I think, you are just making you life hard by checking the status multiple times a day.
> 
> I would suggest, you should just sit back and relax. Don't think too much regarding the application.


True msvayani - Long wait for us


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> A little bit offtopic...
> 
> I got my Vic SS approval today..
> 
> ...


Well why you want to go for EOI?
you are ready with everything at the right moment 
like IL'S, +ve Assessment, SS , 3 days margin to apply what else you are looking for?

i will recommend you make it before 30th June else u will have to wait till August 2012 .....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> A little bit offtopic...
> 
> I got my Vic SS approval today..
> 
> ...


Go for it mate! What you would be waiting for? 

After July 1, you will be paying new increased fees and if you are married and have kids, you will be paying separate fees for them as well.

That's just my opinion and you may differ. If I were you, I would definitely go for 176.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> Well why you want to go for EOI?
> you are ready with everything at the right moment
> like IL'S, +ve Assessment, SS , 3 days margin to apply what else you are looking for?
> 
> ...


only thing that is making me to wait is unable to find a credit card with 3 lac limit


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> You have to accept the fact that it takes 8-12 months for Pakistani Applicants if you are going through security checks. I think, you are just making you life hard by checking the status multiple times a day.
> 
> I would suggest, you should just sit back and relax. Don't think too much regarding the application.


Ahhhh ..... then i m going to sleep


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> Well why you want to go for EOI?
> you are ready with everything at the right moment
> like IL'S, +ve Assessment, SS , 3 days margin to apply what else you are looking for?
> 
> ...



how did u manage to pay ur 176 fees?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> only thing that is making me to wait is unable to find a credit card with 3 lac limit


ohhh i c ......
DD for AUD also take 3 to 4 working days .... that is really a problem ..... Well don't you have any friend, coworkers having Credit Card or relatives in OZ having Credit Card?


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> ohhh i c ......
> DD for AUD also take 3 to 4 working days .... that is really a problem ..... Well don't you have any friend, coworkers having Credit Card or relatives in OZ having Credit Card?
> 
> 
> ...


nopes


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> how did u manage to pay ur 176 fees?


Well dude i have filed my case through consultant .... and he made this payment through his Credit Card and i paid him equivalent PKR ....


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> Well dude i have filed my case through consultant .... and he made this payment through his Credit Card and i paid him equivalent PKR ....


was it under 3 lac or over?


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> A little bit offtopic...
> 
> I got my Vic SS approval today..
> 
> ...


Hi!

ofcourse, you should apply before the 30th!

Am sure you might have some school/college friend or office colleague or cousins who could help you with this as long as you can repay them asap or on the spot , they wouldn't hesistate you to offer you some help..! 

all d best!


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> was it under 3 lac or over?


Dude i paid him @ 93 PKR ....... AUD 2960 = 275000

Today's AUD buying rate = 95 and selling rate = 96.5

so according to 96.5, AUD 2960 = 285640 PKR



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> Dude i paid him @ 93 PKR ....... AUD 2960 = 275000
> 
> Today's AUD buying rate = 95 and selling rate = 96.5
> 
> ...


Thanks man for the info...


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

serennah said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Got the CO today- 27th of June, 2012. What an excitement! The status has changed to 'Apllication being processed further'. We are waiting for our PCC however! Medicals have been finalized!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

*Need info regarding 176 conversion to 175*

Hey ppl, I applied 175 visa in May 2009 , was in priority 5 for all these years. I recently got Sponsorship from NSW and this morning NSW SS dept has submitted the approval(1100) to Diac. My advocate will contact the Diac to move my 175 into 176 type. My question is how many days/months does the Diac team take to change my 175 into 176? I guess once it gets moved to 176 pool, a CO gets allocated in 4 weeks of time. please reply.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Reddykandy said:


> Hey ppl, I applied 175 visa in May 2009 , was in priority 5 for all these years. I recently got Sponsorship from NSW and this morning NSW SS dept has submitted the approval(1100) to Diac. My advocate will contact the Diac to move my 175 into 176 type. My question is how many days/months does the Diac team take to change my 175 into 176? I guess once it gets moved to 176 pool, a CO gets allocated in 4 weeks of time. please reply.


Seems like the COs are getting assigned within 3-5 weeks (from the posts in this thread). I filed on 9 May, got CO on 21 May. Per an earlier post, they seem to be allocating the COs in batches. Best of luck to you! Congrats on your NSW SS!


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

Could anyone please guide me to the link where I can see when the CO gets assigned to me?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Seems like the COs are getting assigned within 3-5 weeks (from the posts in this thread). I filed on 9 May, got CO on 21 May. Per an earlier post, they seem to be allocating the COs in batches. Best of luck to you! Congrats on your NSW SS!


Hello there, thanks and my actual question was how much time does DIAC take to convert 175 to 176? Any idea??

Wow a CO got assigned in less than two weeks??? great.. and what is the current status? did you get the visa?? which visa type is that btw? 175? 176? anythin else?


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks...


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

foxybagga said:


> Could anyone please guide me to the link where I can see when the CO gets assigned to me?



You are at the right link, as here we all are june applicants... June 24 means you could get your CO anytime in 28 days as you have form 176...

So wait and give us the good news soon!!

Cheers


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply mate

I just wanted to know what time does it take after the CO allocation. I have seen that people here get the Grant in 1 month itself after CO is allocated... While some say they take 8 to 12 months to do the same... 

Why is this huge gap? Documentation or Profile difference?

Cheers!


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Hello there, thanks and my actual question was how much time does DIAC take to convert 175 to 176? Any idea??


Please open a new thread specifically for that, if it doesn't exists already.
:focus:


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

foxybagga said:


> Thanks for the reply mate
> 
> I just wanted to know what time does it take after the CO allocation. I have seen that people here get the Grant in 1 month itself after CO is allocated... While some say they take 8 to 12 months to do the same...
> 
> ...


The difference of 8-12 months is usually for applicants who have applied with 175. If you are a 176 visa applicant, CO is assigned within 28 days. thereafter, if all ur documents are perfect, ull get the grant netime!

hope that helped!


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks, I did not know that. So 176 processing is fast as compared to 175 - Nice!

Just one more check here - even people sponsored by eligible relatives can apply for 176 right? This is my case... 

My brother called up the embassy and they said that I can apply 176 if my he (who is a citizen) is sponsoring me.

Am I wrong somewhere?


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

foxybagga said:


> Thanks, I did not know that. So 176 processing is fast as compared to 175 - Nice!
> 
> Just one more check here - even people sponsored by eligible relatives can apply for 176 right? This is my case...
> 
> ...


You should know this already.
It's not just 176 and 175, there is also your priority, which in this case is more important. If your occupation is in SOL 1, you are priority 4. If its not, you are in priority 5. Priority 5 is terrible. And there is also a difference between high risk and low risk applications, which depends on your country.
In your case, being family sponsored, I think it will take the same time as 175.

The official source for this information (please, read):

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

That is why I am confused. I had thought the time would be 8-12 months only...

My occupation is Software Engineer which is in the SOL 1 and which makes me Priority 4 I believe.

Could more people please also share their thoughts on this?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> You should know this already.
> It's not just 176 and 175, there is also your priority, which in this case is more important. If your occupation is in SOL 1, you are priority 4. If its not, you are in priority 5. Priority 5 is terrible. And there is also a difference between high risk and low risk applications, which depends on your country.
> In your case, being family sponsored, I think it will take the same time as 175.
> 
> ...


Well dude would you please elaborate my priority group
My Occupation is 261111-ICT Business Analyst and i have applied for 176 ..... and i am from Pakistan its HR country


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Well dude would you please elaborate my priority group
> My Occupation is 261111-ICT Business Analyst and i have applied for 176 ..... and i am from Pakistan its HR country
> 
> 
> ...


State-Sponsored 176 Applications are Priority 3.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> State-Sponsored 176 Applications are Priority 3.


That's great


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

foxybagga said:


> That is why I am confused. I had thought the time would be 8-12 months only...
> 
> My occupation is Software Engineer which is in the SOL 1 and which makes me Priority 4 I believe.
> 
> Could more people please also share their thoughts on this?


I think u fall in priority 4 group as per DIAC stated as follow

Occupations on the SOL–Schedule 1 in effect at 1 July 2011–priority group 4

All applicants with a nominated occupation on the SOL–Schedule 1 are included in priority group 4. This includes both independent applicants and applicants sponsored by an Australian family member. 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply mate, so it means it will take 8-12 months for my visa or the same amount of time as you guys?


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Got CO email, this means...
Case Officer assigned!!!
Woohoo!!!


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Got CO email, this means...
> Case Officer assigned!!!
> Woohoo!!!


Congrats dude


----------



## Teagroj (Jun 28, 2012)

saydur said:


> Hi mbc71,
> 
> your CO allocation is not pending!!!
> I believe you got the CO today!! (that's why it shows -- processed further)


Hi Saydur
Ours says submitted 6.6.12 and processed further 16.6.12 but to date we have had no contact from a CO. We had uploaded some of the docs but uploaded our police checks today. Medicals are still outstanding but we were told by others not to get them until the CO contacts us??? Any thoughts?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

foxybagga said:


> Thanks for the reply mate, so it means it will take 8-12 months for my visa or the same amount of time as you guys?


I assume you have applied for a Family sponsored 176. Going by the current CO allocation timeline you should get a CO assigned to application in about 2 months time.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Please open a new thread specifically for that, if it doesn't exists already.
> :focus:


Pal, I'm verry new to this comm, how do I create a new thread?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Pal, I'm verry new to this comm, how do I create a new thread?


from here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=6


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Teagroj said:


> Hi Saydur
> Ours says submitted 6.6.12 and processed further 16.6.12 but to date we have had no contact from a CO. We had uploaded some of the docs but uploaded our police checks today. Medicals are still outstanding but we were told by others not to get them until the CO contacts us??? Any thoughts?


I'm in the same boat - CO was assigned on 21 May (status went to ABPF) and some (but not all) of my uploaded docs were marked as met. Went ahead and did the medicals (PCCs were front-loaded). Medicals were uploaded on 21 June. Still no further updates on the application from CO since 21 May. And no contact from CO.


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks!



coolsnake said:


> I assume you have applied for a Family sponsored 176. Going by the current CO allocation timeline you should get a CO assigned to application in about 2 months time.
> 
> Good Luck!!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> I'm in the same boat - CO was assigned on 21 May (status went to ABPF) and some (but not all) of my uploaded docs were marked as met. Went ahead and did the medicals (PCCs were front-loaded). Medicals were uploaded on 21 June. Still no further updates on the application from CO since 21 May. And no contact from CO.


What is ABPF ??


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Reddykandy said:


> What is ABPF ??


ABPF stands for "Application Being Processed Further". It usually means your application now has a Case Officer who is processing your application.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> ABPF stands for "Application Being Processed Further". It usually means your application now has a Case Officer who is processing your application.


I have created a new thread, wud u pls share ur thots??


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Reddykandy said:


> I have created a new thread, wud u pls share ur thots??


Sorry mate. I don't know the answer to that question.


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Pal, I'm verry new to this comm, how do I create a new thread?


Did you open the new thread?


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

So this is the thread for 176 visa time frame?

I lodged my 176 yesterday


----------



## Teagroj (Jun 28, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> I'm in the same boat - CO was assigned on 21 May (status went to ABPF) and some (but not all) of my uploaded docs were marked as met. Went ahead and did the medicals (PCCs were front-loaded). Medicals were uploaded on 21 June. Still no further updates on the application from CO since 21 May. And no contact from CO.


hi thqts a sham. I called today and was told.I.had a CO and they would contact me when initial back ground checks were complete which would b 4-6 weeks from submission. They aalso said we .should get.my.medicals done so fingers crossed. Good luck x


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey everyone! 

Has anyone got assigned a CO recently..?

Our PCC is taking such a long time - reason is that we have already got the INDIA PCC in a day but the one for KSA (Kingdom of Saudi Arabia) is taking a long time. The embassy has to issue us a letter and its been 10 days and I haven't received my letter although my husband had received his on the 20th of June. Next we need to go to MOFA(ministry of foreign affairs) to get the finger prints and then to the police HQ. Seems tiring.. but just waiting to get done with all formalities soon..!

Last day today for filing ne applications...ne one who filed today?

Cheers


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

serennah said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Has anyone got assigned a CO recently..?
> 
> ...


Not me . I am still waiting. But i think aussies dont work over weekends. So getting a CO assigned on sat / sunday is hightly improbable. 

cheers


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

achinj said:


> Not me . I am still waiting. But i think aussies dont work over weekends. So getting a CO assigned on sat / sunday is hightly improbable.
> 
> cheers




Hi,

Thats why I mentioned recently as Sat and Sun are usually an off.

mbc, and all the others, what's the status of your applications..? Keep posting ...


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

achinj said:


> Not me . I am still waiting. But i think aussies dont work over weekends. So getting a CO assigned on sat / sunday is hightly improbable.
> 
> cheers




Hi,

Thats why I mentioned recently as Sat and Sun are usually an off.

mbc, and all the others, what's the status of your applications..? Keep posting ...


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

serennah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thats why I mentioned recently as Sat and Sun are usually an off.
> 
> mbc, and all the others, what's the status of your applications..? Keep posting ...


Still waiting here. Will definitely post as soon as there's any change/update.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Still waiting here. Will definitely post as soon as there's any change/update.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum




U uploaded the PCC and medicals? Also, did you inform the CO about the latest uploads? I have heard that we must inform the CO of any new uploads like PCC or medicals..!

cheers and adb!


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

serennah said:


> U uploaded the PCC and medicals? Also, did you inform the CO about the latest uploads? I have heard that we must inform the CO of any new uploads like PCC or medicals..!
> 
> cheers and adb!


Unfortunately, my CO has not contacted myself or my agent (so we have no way of contacting them). My application status went to ABPF on 21 May, at which time several of the uploaded docs were reviewed and flagged as "Met". But there's been no activity on my application since then (other than the uploading of my medicals which were uploaded on 21 June). PCCs were front loaded. So all documents and medicals have been uploaded.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Any recent CO allocations for 176? Its been more than 3 weeks in my case and still waiting...


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Any recent CO allocations for 176? Its been more than 3 weeks in my case and still waiting...


No movement in my application either, Nihal is the most recent CO allocation happening last week, no news after that,,,:ranger:


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

17-May-2012 , 176 applied , no CO yet


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Any recent CO allocations for 176? Its been more than 3 weeks in my case and still waiting...


I am also waiting for CO Allocation, been 2 weeks for me

No updates on below link too 
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Any recent CO allocations for 176? Its been more than 3 weeks in my case and still waiting...


I had CO assigned on the 28th, it's weird you didn't, since we applied the same day, have the same NSW SS, and the same job.
It looks like they are holding Pakistanis a little bit. You, millenium_bug and ibtihaj should be getting COs soon.


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> I had CO assigned on the 28th, it's weird you didn't, since we applied the same day, have the same NSW SS, and the same job.
> It looks like they are holding Pakistanis a little bit. You, millenium_bug and ibtihaj should be getting COs soon.


Hi,

Have you applied from Brazil? We are in Saudi Arabia and have a similar time line like you do. We were assigned CO on the 27th of June. We had lodged on 7th of June. 

Our Oz embassy here has taken 2 weeks to issue me a letter for PCC. How long does the process take for you there? Also, are you through your meds and PCC? We are done with the meds, but stuck up with PCC


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Unfortunately, my CO has not contacted myself or my agent (so we have no way of contacting them). My application status went to ABPF on 21 May, at which time several of the uploaded docs were reviewed and flagged as "Met". But there's been no activity on my application since then (other than the uploading of my medicals which were uploaded on 21 June). PCCs were front loaded. So all documents and medicals have been uploaded.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



Sounds fine..u are done from your end....! nice!


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Sorry mate. I don't know the answer to that question.



Congratulations!! Thats a WIN!


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

serennah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you applied from Brazil? We are in Saudi Arabia and have a similar time line like you do. We were assigned CO on the 27th of June. We had lodged on 7th of June.
> 
> Our Oz embassy here has taken 2 weeks to issue me a letter for PCC. How long does the process take for you there? Also, are you through your meds and PCC? We are done with the meds, but stuck up with PCC


Yes, applied from Brazil. Here, PCCs are done online on the internet, and they are instantaneous. Just had to translate them, which took one week because the translator was busy. Uploaded PCCs before CO assigned.
I have done my Meds on the 22nd of June, but the doctor only uploaded them on the 29th. It shows finalised for my son, but just received for me and my wife. I was actually trying to do Meds since 15th, but the doctor requested me a letter that wasn't necessary, then eHealth went offline for a couple of days, but now
everything is right.


----------



## rock77 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi I also applied on 12th June but have not received any response. Can you tell me that do I have to complete medical requirements now or when asked to do so?


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Yes..for me it's been a month now and still no CO is assigned...Keeping my fingers crossed...

Cheers
Shubo




msvayani said:


> Any recent CO allocations for 176? Its been more than 3 weeks in my case and still waiting...


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

The process seems to have slowed down again - It was quicker for May applicants but for June applicants, I see that the average time is weeks for CO allocation now and few have crossed that mark as well.


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Yes, applied from Brazil. Here, PCCs are done online on the internet, and they are instantaneous. Just had to translate them, which took one week because the translator was busy. Uploaded PCCs before CO assigned.
> I have done my Meds on the 22nd of June, but the doctor only uploaded them on the 29th. It shows finalised for my son, but just received for me and my wife. I was actually trying to do Meds since 15th, but the doctor requested me a letter that wasn't necessary, then eHealth went offline for a couple of days, but now
> everything is right.


Sounds good. Keep us updated.

Thanks


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

hey COsssssss where are uuuuuuuu come on a lot of peoples are looking for u ........


----------



## helpless (Jul 3, 2012)

Uploaded 176 documents at DIAC : 8th May 2012
Nothing so far....


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Uploaded docs for 176 on the 28th June still waiting for case officer,,,,,, reading different forums I think co allocations are taking about 4wks


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> Uploaded docs for 176 on the 28th June still waiting for case officer,,,,,, reading different forums I think co allocations are taking about 4wks


its my 5th week dude 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally, update from DIAC
here's is the most recent timelines, updated on 4th July 2012.

Some good news for the peoples specially applying after 1st July under 189 category ......

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

But still its my 5th week and haven't yet assigned CO .....???? 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've logged a 176 as I've got state sponsor from WA 

Please could someone tell me what priority group I'm in please


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> I've logged a 176 as I've got state sponsor from WA
> 
> Please could someone tell me what priority group I'm in please


Please let me know when u filed 176 to DIAC?
What is your Occupation?
You are from which country?

then i will be able to answer you exactly



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Please let me know when u filed 176 to DIAC?
> What is your Occupation?
> You are from which country?
> 
> ...


Shoaib,

Following are my details :

Application Date :-- 22nd June 2012
Visa Type :-- 176
State Sponsorship :-- WA
Skills :-- CIO (This is part of SOL2 and not present in SOL1)
Country :-- India


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Applied 28th june
ACz 33111 bricklayer
From hull England


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Shoaib,
> 
> Following are my details :
> 
> ...


Priority 3.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Engi said:


> Priority 3.


Thanks Engi !!


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Shoaib,
> 
> Following are my details :
> 
> ...


i think u r falling in Priority Group Number 3
and u will have to wait till 4 weeks for CO allocation.



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

All 176 SS applications are P3. 176 FS (family sponsored) are P4.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> i think u r falling in Priority Group Number 3
> and u will have to wait till 4 weeks for CO allocation.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Shoaib - So, this means I can contact DIAC after 4 weeks if a CO is not allocated to my application - right ?


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks mill bug and everyone else !!!

So I've got to wait 4wks for co is that right


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Thanks Shoaib - So, this means I can contact DIAC after 4 weeks if a CO is not allocated to my application - right ?


Not really .... because most of us in this thread are waiting for their CO..... like i applied on 31-05-2012 and still waiting for CO ..... 
I think there is some delay in CO allocation specially for the applicant of June 2012

now wait n c 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Not really .... because most of us in this thread are waiting for their CO..... like i applied on 31-05-2012 and still waiting for CO .....
> I think there is some delay in CO allocation specially for the applicant of June 2012
> 
> now wait n c
> ...


Yes buddy - you are 200% correct.
As per my observation, June applicants are struggling with getting a CO allocated as compared to May applicants.

This is one of the reasons i cancelled my Meds and PCC - I would initiate that once I get a CO allocated.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Yes buddy - you are 200% correct.
> As per my observation, June applicants are struggling with getting a CO allocated as compared to May applicants.
> 
> This is one of the reasons i cancelled my Meds and PCC - I would initiate that once I get a CO allocated.


Yes your observation is quite valid ..... and wait for Meds and PCC until CO request ... otherwise may be, u will have to go through again for PCC and Meds...

I have also observed some indian applicant of June got COs.....



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've sent off for my Pcc checks already as they take 10 days and thought I'd be ready for when the co asks ...... Is that a problem??? 

Thanks


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> I've sent off for my Pcc checks already as they take 10 days and thought I'd be ready for when the co asks ...... Is that a problem???
> 
> Thanks


If CO is already Assigned to your case then its ok....

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

No I haven't been allocated a case officer yet??


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

After the CO is allocated how long do you think it will be until the visa is granted?


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

achinj said:


> Not me . I am still waiting. But i think aussies dont work over weekends. So getting a CO assigned on sat / sunday is hightly improbable.
> 
> cheers


sat/sun???? most aussies dont work past 4pm on weekdays :tea::closed_2:


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Not really .... because most of us in this thread are waiting for their CO..... like i applied on 31-05-2012 and still waiting for CO .....
> I think there is some delay in CO allocation specially for the applicant of June 2012
> 
> now wait n c
> ...


If that's the case then what's the significance of timelines on DIAC website?


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Yes your observation is quite valid ..... and wait for Meds and PCC until CO request ... otherwise may be, u will have to go through again for PCC and Meds...
> 
> I have also observed some indian applicant of June got COs.....
> 
> ...


Not really I am still waiting for CO though few got CO allocated.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

achinj said:


> Not really I am still waiting for CO though few got CO allocated.


i said some Indians not all dude 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> If that's the case then what's the significance of timelines on DIAC website?


that's a big question mark for me ..... According to DIAC's timeline CO should be assigned to my case .... but its not .... i m not the only one whose is waiting for CO ..... there are many more who are waiting for more than 4 weeks ..... i have also observed that applicants from UK, USA getting CO allocation in 4 weeks time frame 
I even don't know what should we do whom to inquire this issue .....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

striiing said:


> After the CO is allocated how long do you think it will be until the visa is granted?


Dear if u r from UK then hopefully u will be granted within 30 to 45 days after CO allocation .... but it depends on you either u have front loaded your all documentation to CO or not

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> No I haven't been allocated a case officer yet??


u r from which country? i mean if u r not from HR country then i don't think so i will be a problem for u ......

Cheers!

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

*Help*

I lodged a paper based 175 application in may 2009 and since then there was no movement in it, last month I applied for NSW SS and it came out successful. NSW SS dept has sent form 1100 to DIAC(an approval of the sponsorship). Now what my lawyer told me was DIAC will change the 175 visa into 176 state sponsored and CO allocation will be done in 4-6 weeks. But when I looked into the allocation time frames information in this link Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications , allocation has not commenced for priority 5 applicants with 176(state sponsored), I am currently in priority 5, that means nothing is gonna happen to my application even after 4-6 weeks I believe. please correct me if Im missin out some info or let me know what my situation is gonna be..


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> I've sent off for my Pcc checks already as they take 10 days and thought I'd be ready for when the co asks ...... Is that a problem???
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

You can definately go ahead with your PCC before the CO is assigned if you are a 176 applicant.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

anyone else feel this thread is being spammed to death with no useful information


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

*MEDS and PCC before CO for 176 applicants*

Hi,

:confused2: For those who aren't sure if they must go ahead for the meds or PCC, you can wait for the CO to be allocated and they will give you 28 days to gather all the remaining documents. So do not worry. 

At the same time, if you go ahead with the PCC and meds once you have your TRN number. This number is issued in the email you receive once you have submitted your 176 online! 

We did our medicals soon we got our TRN number and our CO doesn't have any further queries regarding the application. We are awaiting our PCC.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> I lodged a paper based 175 application in may 2009 and since then there was no movement in it, last month I applied for NSW SS and it came out successful. NSW SS dept has sent form 1100 to DIAC(an approval of the sponsorship). Now what my lawyer told me was DIAC will change the 175 visa into 176 state sponsored and CO allocation will be done in 4-6 weeks. But when I looked into the allocation time frames information in this link Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications , allocation has not commenced for priority 5 applicants with 176(state sponsored), I am currently in priority 5, that means nothing is gonna happen to my application even after 4-6 weeks I believe. please correct me if Im missin out some info or let me know what my situation is gonna be..


Dear,
if u r in Priority Group 5, that doesn't matter u have applied under 175 or 176 .....

As per DIAC website

Processing arrangements for Priority Group 5

*Priority Group 5 applications are allocated when all available applications in higher priority groups are allocated.*

Subclasses 175, 176, 475 and 496

*Allocation of Priority Group 5 applications with an approved state or territory nomination commenced in April 2012. This was due to there being a lower than anticipated number of applications lodged in 2011-12 under a State Migration Plan (Priority Group 3). *


So that all depends on your luck



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Dear All,
This thread is specially for those who are still waiting for CO allocation.....
Update your timelines over here ...... 




Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Finally some good news from my side.... Got a mail from my CO today asking for Medicals and PCC...Remaining all docs are met and finalized...PCC is already done...just need to get my medicals done now...

All the best to others...

Cheers
Shubo




millinium_bug said:


> Finally, update from DIAC
> here's is the most recent timelines, updated on 4th July 2012.
> 
> Some good news for the peoples specially applying after 1st July under 189 category ......
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

whats the processing timelines for WA prior to 1st Jul ?

Rekha


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally some good news from my side.... Got a mail from my CO today asking for Medicals and PCC...Remaining all docs are met and finalized...PCC is already done...just need to get my medicals done now...
> 
> ...


Congrats dude  u r very near to your goal 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> whats the processing timelines for WA prior to 1st Jul ?
> 
> Rekha


No idea at the right moment .......
can't say anything prior to 1st July .....



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally some good news from my side.... Got a mail from my CO today asking for Medicals and PCC...Remaining all docs are met and finalized...PCC is already done...just need to get my medicals done now...
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy. Please correct your Co date in your signature, it shows 05.06.12


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey buddy

Sorry for the typo... Thanks 

Regards
Shubo



vss said:


> Congrats buddy. Please correct your Co date in your signature, it shows 05.06.12


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> Sorry for the typo... Thanks
> 
> ...


Hi Shubo - I am also from bangalore - can we exchange contact numbers please ?

If yes then can you please PM your mobile number to me buddy.


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

*Medical forms Problem*

Hi Experts,

I have an issue in hand and need help in how to handle this one. Maybe friends who went for medicals recently can share their experiences.

I am planning to front load my medicals and therefore I had gone for medicals in Shanti Niketan centre of Delhi. I went with my kid and wife. The doctor told me that I should have chosen the particular clinic from my online application status before going there. 

I had carried 26 and 160 forms along with me as from my documents checklist page I have not been able to access the links to electronically filled 160 eh and 26 eh forms. 

Doctor told me that she will accept only electronically filled forms and therefore I kept trying this whole day but I could not reach the forms page and got a message " This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later. If you continue to receive this error please contact the support centre":ranger:


My questions are:

1. How can one select clinics indicated by Doctor above?
2. is it that form 26 and 160 ( manually filled) not acceptable now and I should wait for system to come up and download 26 eh and 160eh only?
3. Are you guys able to download 26eh and 160 eh from your logins or is it particular problem with my machine?

I have written an email to support centre and will share the response with the forum but in the meanwhile I request experienced hands to throw some light on how to handle this?

Thanks
Gagan


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

vss said:


> Congrats buddy. Please correct your Co date in your signature, it shows 05.06.12


Congratulations!!


----------



## Teagroj (Jun 28, 2012)

*Co contacted*


Yippeeee got our email from CO today reqesting medicals and further info. Exactly 4 weeks after lodging 176 electronically with state sponsorship. Pretty good timescales I think.
Medicals booked for Monday. 
Good luck to anyone else waiting for CO contact.
x


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

gdthreeten said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have an issue in hand and need help in how to handle this one. Maybe friends who went for medicals recently can share their experiences.
> 
> ...


Hi gagan
We've been having the same problem since the last 4 days...not been able,to open the forms electronically...


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

vss said:


> Congrats buddy. Please correct your Co date in your signature, it shows 05.06.12


Congrats.


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have an issue in hand and need help in how to handle this one. Maybe friends who went for medicals recently can share their experiences.
> 
> ...


Wait and try again later.
Then, when you are able to download and print the forms go and do your medicals.

Anyway, there are some visa types where you must first select the doctor online, but this is NOT the case for 176 and 175. My doctor was saying that I needed some blablabla letter, then he realised that he only needed TRN and passport numbers, and he filled everything online during my appointment there. He said that with my TRN and Passport number he could 'drag my file to his eHealth inbox' (whatever that means).
I had the forms printed but they weren't necessary. Neither the doctor or the x-ray people needed the forms, everything was done online.

There are some topics with this information already.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/106579-medical-examination-reference-letter-2.html

Cheers


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Teagroj said:


> Yippeeee got our email from CO today reqesting medicals and further info. Exactly 4 weeks after lodging 176 electronically with state sponsorship. Pretty good timescales I think.
> Medicals booked for Monday.
> Good luck to anyone else waiting for CO contact.
> x


Congrats dude 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi 

I have uploaded mine & my son's (2.1 years) medicals on 30/June. And my wife's on 4/July. 

My medicals status shows "Health requirements finalised" , but my son meds status showing as "*Further medical results referred*" and if we click on the link its saying "*Further medicals have been referred to Australia for further processing*"

Anybody has any idea of what does the above message mean? As my son is 2.1 yrs old they have done just the medical examination(no blood test/x-ray). What are they expecting? does this message change at later stage to finalised? or any vaccines are expected? will I get any other mails from CO soon on this?


I sent a mail to CO after uploading all PCC & Meds, in reply I got a mail from CO yesterday saying "Thankyou for the email. Please contact your panel doctor and ensure that complete medicals for all have been uploaded on the e health system." Is this a general mail or anything specific to my sons reports?

Thnxxx


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied: 19-Dec-2011| ACS +ve: 23-Jan-2012 | IELTS: 21-Apr-2012 | NSW SS Applied: 08-May-2012 | NSW SS: 31-May-2012 | 176: 07-Jun-2012 | CO(ABPF) : 26-Jun-2012 | PCC: 29-Jun-2012 | Meds: 04-July-2012


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Wait and try again later.
> Then, when you are able to download and print the forms go and do your medicals.
> 
> Anyway, there are some visa types where you must first select the doctor online, but this is NOT the case for 176 and 175. My doctor was saying that I needed some blablabla letter, then he realised that he only needed TRN and passport numbers, and he filled everything online during my appointment there. He said that with my TRN and Passport number he could 'drag my file to his eHealth inbox' (whatever that means).
> ...



Thanks abotelho,


I had written email to them and that intimated that system is up ans working now.


I have taken e-filled forms and also selected the clinic. I will go for tests tomorrow.

Regards
Gagan


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

anm said:


> Hi gagan
> We've been having the same problem since the last 4 days...not been able,to open the forms electronically...


Hi anm,

Try it now, mine is working....


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nihal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have uploaded mine & my son's (2.1 years) medicals on 30/June. And my wife's on 4/July.
> 
> ...


I'm in a similar but inverse situation.
My son's medicals are finalised, but mine and my wife's are as referred.
We just have to wait, since after being sent, medicals go through 3 stages: received; referred; and finalised.
If your son's is in referred, it means it is being processed, and is actually one step ahead than received.
I agree that medicals are taking longer than they used to (according to other people timelines).


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> u r from which country? i mean if u r not from HR country then i don't think so i will be a problem for u ......
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...



What's the problem if one uploads the Meds and PCC before the CO is allocated?


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

mine


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

am also in this gang


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> mine


Dude .... Welcome to this thread 
By the way, yaar things are looking more easy after 1st July ...... LOL ..... DIAC's role was really diplomatic until 2012 policy release ..... LOL


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> am also in this gang


Well Ronkhu, i think u will get CO before me ..... as there are many indians who have assigned Co's and lodged application after me ..... 
but i am still waiting ...... my 6th week of waiting has been started ..... 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

unixguy said:


> What's the problem if one uploads the Meds and PCC before the CO is allocated?


According to DIAC
*
If your application is in Priority Group 3, or was lodged within one month of the dates listed in the Allocation table above for Priority Groups 4 or 5, you can proceed with health and character clearances before your application is allocated. Undertaking health and character clearances at this pre-allocation stage may expedite a decision on your visa application. However, applicants should not proceed with health and character clearances where a '*' is listed in the Allocation table.

Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue and may be affected by changes to the processing directions. You will be responsible for paying any fees and costs associated with obtaining any clearances you need.

Further information about character and health requirements is available.*


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Well Ronkhu, i think u will get CO before me ..... as there are many indians who have assigned Co's and lodged application after me .....
> but i am still waiting ...... my 6th week of waiting has been started .....
> 
> 
> ...


Shoaib bhai - i dont see myself that lucky but Thanks for having a positive assumption.
I have seen that the June gang as compared to May gang is drastically slow.

Anyways, this is something for you, though not sure if this helps :

*PROCESSING INFORMATION*

Visa processing times vary and are affected by a range of factors outside of the department's control. Please note that as the department receives a large number of applications you will not be contacted immediately. For information on specific processing times please refer to: General Skilled Migration.

You will be contacted once your application is allocated to a case officer. Information concerning allocation timeframes is updated regularly and can be obtained by sending a blank email to: [email protected] (for applications being processed in Adelaide) or [email protected] (for applications being processed in Brisbane).

This is an automated service providing processing information only. Please do not send any other enquiry or information to this email address.


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

Me 2...waiting for co


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Shoaib bhai - i dont see myself that lucky but Thanks for having a positive assumption.
> I have seen that the June gang as compared to May gang is drastically slow.
> 
> Anyways, this is something for you, though not sure if this helps :
> ...


Well Bro,
I think they allocate CO's in batches (country wise) ..... what i assume there are many applicants from India as compared to Pakistan. So it is possible that the number of applicants per batch from India are ready before number of applicants per batch from Pakistan (because of less number of applications) .....
i am not sure .... but it is just my observation .....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

mhk said:


> Me 2...waiting for co


ajaa bhai ajaa ... tuu bhi beth ja idher meray sath 
hahahaha
welcome to this thread 




Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol...tere sath hi betha hoon mere bhai


----------



## 161965 (Apr 11, 2012)

Me too


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Girish Baliga said:


> Me too


Hey Baliga,
I think u r in Priority Group 4?

if so, at the right moment 475 Skilled – Regional Sponsored Priority Group 4 is at
6 January 2012* 

* Allocation of Family Sponsored (Skilled Australian Sponsored) applications will be limited due to the low number of visa places available in the 2012-13 program year.



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> According to DIAC
> *
> If your application is in Priority Group 3, or was lodged within one month of the dates listed in the Allocation table above for Priority Groups 4 or 5, you can proceed with health and character clearances before your application is allocated. Undertaking health and character clearances at this pre-allocation stage may expedite a decision on your visa application. However, applicants should not proceed with health and character clearances where a '*' is listed in the Allocation table.
> 
> ...



I don't understand the priority system. I think my application is priority three, right? From what I understand, the only problem is that I will have to pay the fees again to get another PCC and health check, right?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I don't understand the priority system. I think my application is priority three, right? From what I understand, the only problem is that I will have to pay the fees again to get another PCC and health check, right?


Well U applied for 176 under state sponsorship so that means you reside in Priority 3 Group ..... Yes u r right, if there is delay in your CO allocation or CO request you medical later (after 1 year of your medicals and PCC) then u will just have to go through PCC and medicals process again ......



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am waiting for a CO also.


----------



## rock77 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi
My status shows "processing commenced" and Health requirements "outstanding" and medical requirements as "Required". Please tell me should I do Health requirements or wait till Co is assigned. I applied in June 2012.

Further, can I file a separate GSM application under the skill select program


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Where can we check the status of our application? The link in the email I received give me access to the documents I uploaded, that's it. No mention of the status.


Also, according to this link:
Client Service Charter

the processing time for priority group 3 ( 176 visa) is 12 months. Does this mean it will take 12 months on average for our visas to be processed? I thought it takes much less?!

I didn't know that EOI has higher priority 


And according to this:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm

176 applicants should get CO allocated within 4 weeks of lodging the visa.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

175 is priority 4b


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> 175 is priority 4b


yooo man


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

rock77 said:


> Hi
> My status shows "processing commenced" and Health requirements "outstanding" and medical requirements as "Required". Please tell me should I do Health requirements or wait till Co is assigned. I applied in June 2012.
> 
> Further, can I file a separate GSM application under the skill select program


Well dude,
As u belongs to Germany, and if applied for 176 in early June then i think u should book your medicals and apply for PCC clearance ........

I think u can't apply parallel to other GSM .... but not 100% sure....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Where can we check the status of our application? The link in the email I received give me access to the documents I uploaded, that's it. No mention of the status.
> 
> 
> Also, according to this link:
> ...


u can track your status from this link
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

If your status shows like *Application received - processing commenced*
That means no CO assigned yet .....
And if your status show like *Application Being Processing Further*
That means CO has been allocated to your application.

Well according to DIAC timeline, they said for 176, Priority 3 group CO will be assigned within 4 weeks of Application, but its mine 6th week and no CO assigned yet 

Well again if u r not from HR country u will get your visa in less than 12 months else it may be granted within 9 to 18 months......

And yes DIAC update their timelines page on 4th July 2012. And exposed new timelines for EOI ..... before that no body had any idea that what will be done after 1st July Policy ...... 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

waiting for CO


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> waiting for CO


come on and sit here on your specified seat of this boat 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> u can track your status from this link
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> If your status shows like *Application received - processing commenced*
> ...



Thanks for the information, very helpful!

I am from an HR country (Jordan), but I've seen people in the forums getting their visa grants within few months, I was surprised to see 12+ months on the DIAC website?

So you think I should be prepared to wait for over a year now?  I thought this will be much sooner than that..


I have just checked the status:
29/06/2012 Application received - processing commenced Message
29/06/2012 Application fee received

Person 1	xxxxx xxxxx
Date of birth: xxx xxxxx Passport No: xxxxxxx 
29/06/2012 Health requirements outstanding Message
29/06/2012 Medical examination required Message
29/06/2012 Chest X-Ray report required Message
29/06/2012 Chest X-Ray film required Message
29/06/2012 HIV blood test required Message




So I guess no CO for met yet  I should keep checking the status then


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Thanks for the information, very helpful!
> 
> I am from an HR country (Jordan), but I've seen people in the forums getting their visa grants within few months, I was surprised to see 12+ months on the DIAC website?
> 
> ...



Yes your status clearly shows, no CO assigned yet 

Well what i think u will be granted within 6 to 8 months of time period .... 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Yes your status clearly shows, no CO assigned yet
> 
> Well what i think u will be granted within 6 to 8 months of time period ....
> 
> ...


Oh that changes everything for me then! because I was mislead by reading the timelines in people's signatures here...what's up with people getting visas within 2-3 months? and they're from high risk countries as well


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Oh that changes everything for me then! because I was mislead by reading the timelines in people's signatures here...what's up with people getting visas within 2-3 months? and they're from high risk countries as well


That all depends on your luck 
here, on this forum i know many people who have been granted in 2 to 3 months even within a month time period ...... But on the other side i know peoples waiting for their outcome since a long time ..... 
So i don't think so u should make your mind and plan your future according to minimum time frame. In these circumstances always plan and look ahead with maximum time frame situation. By doing so, it won't frustrate u ..... and if your case finalize less than the maximum time frame, u will feel yourself so lucky 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> That all depends on your luck
> here, on this forum i know many people who have been granted in 2 to 3 months even within a month time period ...... But on the other side i know peoples waiting for their outcome since a long time .....
> So i don't think so u should make your mind and plan your future according to minimum time frame. In these circumstances always plan and look ahead with maximum time frame situation. By doing so, it won't frustrate u ..... and if your case finalize less than the maximum time frame, u will feel yourself so lucky
> 
> ...


Excellent point. So the maximum time is 12-18 months?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Excellent point. So the maximum time is 12-18 months?


yup for Pakistanis its 12 - 18 months 
and for u its like between 9 - 12 months




Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## msaqib (Apr 1, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> yup for Pakistanis its 12 - 18 months
> and for u its like between 9 - 12 months
> 
> 
> ...


That seems quite true Shoaib. I applied in Oct 2011 and got the CO assigned in Nov. and there was some correspondence for some missing information. But after that there has been nothing. I hope the applications are dealt sequentially, as there is a risk of old applications falling behind due to a rush of this years applications.

Hope you get your CO allocated soon.

regards,
Saqib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

msaqib said:


> That seems quite true Shoaib. I applied in Oct 2011 and got the CO assigned in Nov. and there was some correspondence for some missing information. But after that there has been nothing. I hope the applications are dealt sequentially, as there is a risk of old applications falling behind due to a rush of this years applications.
> 
> Hope you get your CO allocated soon.
> 
> ...


InshAllah 

So whats your timelines? update your signatures please


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

msaqib said:


> That seems quite true Shoaib. I applied in Oct 2011 and got the CO assigned in Nov. and there was some correspondence for some missing information. But after that there has been nothing. I hope the applications are dealt sequentially, as there is a risk of old applications falling behind due to a rush of this years applications.
> 
> Hope you get your CO allocated soon.
> 
> ...


Also make your entry on following sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTc Hc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

*Millinium Bug / Other Pakistani Applicants*,

I am getting the feeling that Pakistani 176 applicants are being delayed due to some unknown reason or some priority system by DIAC. Not sure but, I have not seen a single Pakistani applicant who applied in June for 176 getting a CO yet.

Has anyone tried contacting diac on this?

Just worried as to when we are gonna get our Case Officers assigned?
What do you guyz think?

Regards,

*RockerX*


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

RockerX said:


> *Millinium Bug / Other Pakistani Applicants*,
> 
> I am getting the feeling that Pakistani 176 applicants are being delayed due to some unknown reason or some priority system by DIAC. Not sure but, I have not seen a single Pakistani applicant who applied in June for 176 getting a CO yet.
> 
> ...


Hey rockerX

Dude, 100% agreed ...... what should we do?
and whats your timelines?

I am unable to find where should we post our query to authentic source ....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

I am not sure but have heard people contacting DIAC over telephone.
You might try searching for their contact numbers and giving them a ring?

I do agree that we need to be patient with the process but seeing other countries applicants being allocated co's before others worries me.

As for my timelines, i applied on 23rd June, so do have some days left in 28 day timeline. But seeing other applicants from pak, I am not sure if am gonna get a co in next 12 days...


Regards,

*RockerX*



millinium_bug said:


> Hey rockerX
> 
> Dude, 100% agreed ...... what should we do?
> and whats your timelines?
> ...


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

RockerX said:


> I am not sure but have heard people contacting DIAC over telephone.
> You might try searching for their contact numbers and giving them a ring?
> 
> I do agree that we need to be patient with the process but seeing other countries applicants being allocated co's before others worries me.
> ...


Ok then wait n see .....


----------



## msaqib (Apr 1, 2011)

@millinium_bug ... Done.
@RockerX ... It seems like it bro. But I hope that is not the case or else we might get stuck with the wait for a long time. Anyways, for us there is consolation in the fact that every thing will happen at its own time inshaAllah. So let us wait and be brave 

regards,
Saqib.


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

*All Documents uploaded*

Hi,

We have uploaded all our docs finally and informed our CO about it. What a great feeling it is when you finish all your documentation process! Now, its time to wait again 

Cheers and all the best to everyone out here.


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Has anyone who filed for the 176 in May been contacted by their CO yet? Mine is in ABPF status, and I can tell from my checklist that they have checked some of the docs that have been uploaded (marked them as "Met" on 21 May), but others that I uploaded are still in "Required" status. I have already scheduled our medicals for next Tuesday, am wondering if I should wait?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi my app has got ABPF status today; bit m wondering where did you status for the document?? Can u pls guide me too!


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Hi my app has got ABPF status today; bit m wondering where did you status for the document?? Can u pls guide me too!


you should see it in "Document checklist" link at your status page


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys do we receive an email once the CO is assigned or should we keep on checking the status?


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Guys do we receive an email once the CO is assigned or should we keep on checking the status?


Not necessarily the CO will mail you - It is only the CO needs any documents or information from you, will you get a mail from the CO.


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

*Got the Grant !!*

Hi All,

Last night I uploaded all my documents... and now the application says 'Application Approved'. I still cannot believe it !! I checked the page 2 or 3 times only to know that we have got a validity of 5 years!

Cheers to all. We forum members have been so supportive of each other... Thanks to everyone!!

Cheers!


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

serennah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night I uploaded all my documents... and now the application says 'Application Approved'. I still cannot believe it !! I checked the page 2 or 3 times only to know that we have got a validity of 5 years!
> 
> ...


Congrats Serennah 

May God Bless U n your family 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ahhhhh Thanx God .......
Today my application status changed to *Application being processed further *

After a longggggggggggggg wait i got CO assigned 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

By the Grace of God .... i got CO Assigned today 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

congrats Shoaib...and what does the CO says?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

mhk said:


> congrats Shoaib...and what does the CO says?


At the right moment no email received from CO but my online status changed to *Application being processed further *. This normally means CO has been assigned to your application .....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> ahhhhh Thanx God .......
> Today my application status changed to *Application being processed further *
> 
> After a longggggggggggggg wait i got CO assigned
> ...



Hi,

Congrats to you and your family!!!

Get your PCC and meds ready to save on time!!

All the best!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

serennah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night I uploaded all my documents... and now the application says 'Application Approved'. I still cannot believe it !! I checked the page 2 or 3 times only to know that we have got a validity of 5 years!
> 
> ...


Congrats !


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> ahhhhh Thanx God .......
> Today my application status changed to *Application being processed further *
> 
> After a longggggggggggggg wait i got CO assigned
> ...


Congrats buddy


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

vss said:


> Congrats buddy


Thanks a lot bro 
and wish you all the best for the rest 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Shoaib bhai.........aaj to biryani banti hai ..


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> At the right moment no email received from CO but my online status changed to *Application being processed further *. This normally means CO has been assigned to your application .....
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib



Did you call the CO or it just changed normally as it does ?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

serennah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night I uploaded all my documents... and now the application says 'Application Approved'. I still cannot believe it !! I checked the page 2 or 3 times only to know that we have got a validity of 5 years!
> 
> ...


Many many congratulations! :clap2:

That was very quick!!! You have applied a day before me and already got the visa grant. I am on the other side, still waiting for the CO. :ranger: (rant end) 

Anyway, best of luck with the move and new life ahead


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

serennah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats to you and your family!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah sure 

well tell me one thing ..... what is the deadline date for making entry to OZ????
like Whats in front of following in your Entitlement Details 
*Must not arrive after* ?????



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Shoaib bhai.........aaj to biryani banti hai ..


LOL yeahh sure ..... 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

nasif said:


> Did you call the CO or it just changed normally as it does ?


i didn't call CO .... My status just changed ..... Normally when status changed to ABPF that means CO has been assigned 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> ahhhhh Thanx God .......
> Today my application status changed to *Application being processed further *
> 
> After a longggggggggggggg wait i got CO assigned
> ...


Congrats !! hopefully u will have ur grant before the end of this month :clap2:

Rekha


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Many many congratulations! :clap2:
> 
> That was very quick!!! You have applied a day before me and already got the visa grant. I am on the other side, still waiting for the CO. :ranger: (rant end)
> 
> Anyway, best of luck with the move and new life ahead


Hi,

Thank you. Well, I hope that everyone gets their wishes fulfilled soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Shoib, congrads man, another step forward, this means your app has been assigned a c/o,! super- also you may want to check out another thread someplace , ABPF doesnt necessarily mean that a c/0 is working on your case, it may also mean that its assigned into a batch, ek baar mail/ya call karlo DIAC ko, to be sure bhai, do it ASAP


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Congrats !! hopefully u will have ur grant before the end of this month :clap2:
> 
> Rekha


Thanks Rekha 

well i m not that lucky to be grated before this month end 
LOL
being a Pakistani, at least i am not expecting any thing before May 2013 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

CLICK ON your documents checklist link: if it shows MET then a c/0 has started to look at your file.
what does it say ?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> Shoib, congrads man, another step forward, this means your app has been assigned a c/o,! super- also you may want to check out another thread someplace , ABPF doesnt necessarily mean that a c/0 is working on your case, it may also mean that its assigned into a batch, ek baar mail/ya call karlo DIAC ko, to be sure bhai, do it ASAP


Naaaaaa ker yaaar really?????? mein nay tou party bhi through ker di hai 

kis ko mail kero and call kaha keroo? actually i have hired an agent and i will call him to ask either he received any email or not ...... 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Thanks Rekha
> 
> well i m not that lucky to be grated before this month end
> LOL
> ...


hope for the best !! u never know when ur luck smiles on u


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

me too waiting .. P3 Q


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

Congrats Shoaib / Millinium Bug (Y)

This is great news. I hope your processing is fast and you get your grant soon. Do pray for the rest of us who are still waiting for CO's.

Regards,

*RockerX*


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

RockerX said:


> Congrats Shoaib / Millinium Bug (Y)
> 
> This is great news. I hope your processing is fast and you get your grant soon. Do pray for the rest of us who are still waiting for CO's.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro .... 
my prays are for everyone, who are looking for their destiny .....
no worries, finger crossed 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

congrats boss ! 

no CO for me , applied on 17 May 12


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Thanks bro ....
> my prays are for everyone, who are looking for their destiny .....
> no worries, finger crossed
> 
> ...


hello bro,

Congrats and I am so happy for you :clap2:...
have you uploaded your wife's & kid's passport.. guess you were saying that you didn't had at the time of lodging...


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> hello bro,
> 
> Congrats and I am so happy for you :clap2:...
> have you uploaded your wife's & kid's passport.. guess you were saying that you didn't had at the time of lodging...


Thanx bro 
yup got their passports on 5th of July ...... and uploaded


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Thanx bro
> yup got their passports on 5th of July ...... and uploaded
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Shoaib,

Just wanted to let you know that, you would want to upload the change of circumstances form as well so that the case officer can correct the data you had originally provided as part of the application.

The information I have is, unless the details are corrected through additional forms, the application will not be processed further.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that, you would want to upload the change of circumstances form as well so that the case officer can correct the data you had originally provided as part of the application.
> 
> The information I have is, unless the details are corrected through additional forms, the application will not be processed further.


I don't think so ...... my agent told me he can change/modify/upload documents through online application before CO allocation ......
And if there will any discrepancy CO will email u and give us 28 days margin to upload required documents .....
so i don't think so its the case of change in circumstances .......
change of circumstances applies where like change of job, relocation etc

it my personal point of view .... may be i m wrong 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> I don't think so ...... my agent told me he can change/modify/upload documents through online application before CO allocation ......
> And if there will any discrepancy CO will email u and give us 28 days margin to upload required documents .....
> so i don't think so its the case of change in circumstances .......
> change of circumstances applies where like change of job, relocation etc
> ...


oh.. ok. I thought since when the application was lodged online, he might have given some placeholder data against your wife & kid's passports which may be incorrect.. once the passport is received he might be required to change it..

if he is able to chnage it after the application is lodged then its great...


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> oh.. ok. I thought since when the application was lodged online, he might have given some placeholder data against your wife & kid's passports which may be incorrect.. once the passport is received he might be required to change it..
> 
> if he is able to chnage it after the application is lodged then its great...


My agent was confident about it .... he said he has done it for many applications before .... so its not an issue ..... Thing is Primary Applicant should have his particulars at the time of application ..... Secondary applicant's particulars may added after application .....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ibtihaj said:


> congrats boss !
> 
> no CO for me , applied on 17 May 12


Thanx Mate .... 
bro i think u have been assigned CO ..... just check your online status


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Got CO today.

Co has requested Form80 for me and my wife plus English Language Proof for my wife as I have not submitted my wife's IELTS. 

All other documents are marked as MET except PCC and Medicals.


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Got CO today.
> 
> Co has requested Form80 for me and my wife plus English Language Proof for my wife as I have not submitted my wife's IELTS.
> 
> All other documents are marked as MET except PCC and Medicals.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## sgc.rebeiro (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi
We applied for our 176 Sub class visa in Aug 2008. Unfortunately, now the occupation is not on the SOL.. We are currently in priority Group 5 - Visa Sub Class 176. (Sponsor is my aunt)
An suggestion on how long it would take for them to start allocating CO to Priority Group 5 offshore applicants.
Hope there is some news there for us.
Regards
SGC


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

Great news and many congrats msvayani :clap2: 
I hope your processing is fast and that I get my CO soon (too).

One question. Did you also upload form 1221 or did the CO ask you for this?

Regards,

*RockerX*





msvayani said:


> Got CO today.
> 
> Co has requested Form80 for me and my wife plus English Language Proof for my wife as I have not submitted my wife's IELTS.
> 
> All other documents are marked as MET except PCC and Medicals.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

RockerX said:


> Great news and many congrats msvayani :clap2:
> I hope your processing is fast and that I get my CO soon (too).
> 
> One question. Did you also upload form 1221 or did the CO ask you for this?
> ...


I have uploaded Form1221 for my wife only because it was mentioned as required in the documents checklist.


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

I delayed sharing my transaction number with Vic SS people. Shared last friday, don't know if that delayed CO allocation. Fingers crossed.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> Shoib, congrads man, another step forward, this means your app has been assigned a c/o,! super- also you may want to check out another thread someplace , ABPF doesnt necessarily mean that a c/0 is working on your case, it may also mean that its assigned into a batch, ek baar mail/ya call karlo DIAC ko, to be sure bhai, do it ASAP


Hey,
Just came to know from my agent that he received an email from my CO yesterday. In that email he requested for Form 80 for me and for my wife + Online Character Declaration .......

Documents in the checklist are still *REQUIRED*

Now is it sure CO has been assigned?



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

I guess the CO has been assigned, thats the good part. But i m not sure if that long security background check is about to start. Lets hope for the best bro!


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Got CO today.
> 
> Co has requested Form80 for me and my wife plus English Language Proof for my wife as I have not submitted my wife's IELTS.
> 
> All other documents are marked as MET except PCC and Medicals.


Hi msvayani,

could you please help me in filling FORM-80 , I am not sure what to fill in the question 34 asking for proposed arrival details, Shall I just leave it blank?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Hi msvayani,
> 
> could you please help me in filling FORM-80 , I am not sure what to fill in the question 34 asking for proposed arrival details, Shall I just leave it blank?


Bro,
Check the email from your CO
the following line will be clearly stated in that email

*- If you do not know your proposed arrival date in Australia please state 'unknown'. *


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## rock77 (Jul 3, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Well dude,
> As u belongs to Germany, and if applied for 176 in early June then i think u should book your medicals and apply for PCC clearance ........
> 
> I think u can't apply parallel to other GSM .... but not 100% sure....
> ...


Hi SHOIAIB,

can you claim a refund and then apply? If the skill select applications are being allocated within 4 weeks then better to apply again rather than to wait for another six months. The point is that the skill select applications will keep on piling in PG#3.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

rock77 said:


> Hi SHOIAIB,
> 
> can you claim a refund and then apply? If the skill select applications are being allocated within 4 weeks then better to apply again rather than to wait for another six months. The point is that the skill select applications will keep on piling in PG#3.


LOL
No dude its not like this ..... i mean u can't claim DIAC fee $2960 if u withdraw your application yourself ..... its is clearly stated on DIAC website 

DIAC's policy makers are so business minded n they made policy to secure themselves not applicant 

Well things and thoughts of peoples absolutely changed after the announcement of 1st July policy ..... specially after the piling of PG#3 and PG#4 

Anyways lets see


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

Guys, how do you know if the CO is actually assigned?
I have "ABPF" status from 1st Jun and didn't hear anything from CO yet. looking at other posts make me a little concerned now because every time status goes to "ABPF" for someone, the very next day or even same day CO contacts. in my case nothing happened till now.. What can I assume from this?
I don't want to be in a situation where status got changed to "ABPF" and no CO is looking into my application thinking it's already under process!!!!!


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Bro,
> Check the email from your CO
> the following line will be clearly stated in that email
> 
> ...


Thanks shoib, however there is no email from CO, as i just got an email from "team7" along with few attachment (one of them is form 80) and a letter asking me to fill in the form and send it to them.

Do we get a separate email from CO as well? Though my application status shows "Application being processed further" status which i blv means CO is allocation.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Thanks shoib, however there is no email from CO, as i just got an email from "team7" along with few attachment (one of them is form 80) and a letter asking me to fill in the form and send it to them.
> 
> Do we get a separate email from CO as well? Though my application status shows "Application being processed further" status which i blv means CO is allocation.


Buddy - This is the email from CO and team7 is nothing but means that this CO belongs to Team number 7.


----------



## rock77 (Jul 3, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> LOL
> No dude its not like this ..... i mean u can't claim DIAC fee $2960 if u withdraw your application yourself ..... its is clearly stated on DIAC website
> 
> DIAC's policy makers are so business minded n they made policy to secure themselves not applicant
> ...


Thanks.any thoughts on filing again a separtae application under skill select. Can you change category from FS to SS now?


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Experts,

There is a change in document checklist page of my application. The status of all documents has changed from required to met (only my daughters meds is showing as required). However there is no change in application status on main application page. It is still showing as "Application Received Processing Commenced". Also I did not get ant email from CO.

Does it indicate CO has been allocated?


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

Seconds after this post, I saw Application being processed further on the application page.

So CO is allocated!!!!


:focus: It took one month for CO allocation.




gdthreeten said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> There is a change in document checklist page of my application. The status of all documents has changed from required to met (only my daughters meds is showing as required). However there is no change in application status on main application page. It is still showing as "Application Received Processing Commenced". Also I did not get ant email from CO.
> 
> Does it indicate CO has been allocated?


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Got CO today.
> 
> Co has requested Form80 for me and my wife plus English Language Proof for my wife as I have not submitted my wife's IELTS.
> 
> All other documents are marked as MET except PCC and Medicals.


Congrats msvayani...


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Guys, how do you know if the CO is actually assigned?
> I have "ABPF" status from 1st Jun and didn't hear anything from CO yet. looking at other posts make me a little concerned now because every time status goes to "ABPF" for someone, the very next day or even same day CO contacts. in my case nothing happened till now.. What can I assume from this?
> I don't want to be in a situation where status got changed to "ABPF" and no CO is looking into my application thinking it's already under process!!!!!


Hello

CO will not contact you unless and until something is required. So if there is no contact then it means CO is happy with the documentation and going through them. Probably CO will change all docs to MET in one go. So after status changing to ABPF, usually it will take 2-3 weeks when you can see the docs status changing


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

rock77 said:


> Thanks.any thoughts on filing again a separtae application under skill select. Can you change category from FS to SS now?


Well if u already filed 176 FS then u r in Priority Group 4 ..... And FS application took more time as compared to 176 SS application because 176 SS has Priority Group 3 ......
Well if u want your process to be done quickly, then i say u will have to compromise your DIAC fee $2960 ..... And lodge your EOI. If got any invitation from SS then quit your already lodged FS application ...... 

You can't change FS to SS and even if you got SS for 475 visa it can't serve the purpose for 176 SS visa. U will have to get very specific SS or FS ......

*RECAP*
I will suggest you, at the right moment don't quit from FS application, Lodge EOI. If got Invitation then quit 1st application ......

Stay Blessed

Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Thanks shoib, however there is no email from CO, as i just got an email from "team7" along with few attachment (one of them is form 80) and a letter asking me to fill in the form and send it to them.
> 
> Do we get a separate email from CO as well? Though my application status shows "Application being processed further" status which i blv means CO is allocation.


Dude,
i do agree with Ronkhu's reply

*Buddy - This is the email from CO and team7 is nothing but means that this CO belongs to Team number 7.*

There won't be any specific mail describing the CO 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

mimran said:


> Hello
> 
> CO will not contact you unless and until something is required. So if there is no contact then it means CO is happy with the documentation and going through them. Probably CO will change all docs to MET in one go. So after status changing to ABPF, usually it will take 2-3 weeks when you can see the docs status changing


Hello mimran,

I understand. However it's been more than 6 weeks now and no communication yet. I guess waiting is the only option as of now. Just wanted to check with seniors that why it's taking so long if the CO is actually assigned.
Also, I called DIAC on Monday and they said no CO has been assigned yet. So not sure what's going on, why status is "ABPF" if there is no CO. Thing is, if status is "ABPF" and no CO is assigned then my application can be ignored. Just a crazy thought!!

Thanks


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Dude,
> i do agree with Ronkhu's reply
> 
> *Buddy - This is the email from CO and team7 is nothing but means that this CO belongs to Team number 7.*
> ...


In the e-mail I received, from Team 6, the name of the Case Officer was clearly stated.


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

Hi,

The below are the documents that I see in document check list under my application.

Birth certificate or other evidence of age

Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data)
page

IELTS English Test Report Results

Evidence of skills assessment

Marriage certificate

Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates

Passport photo

Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray

Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa

Evidence of State/Territory government agency or Regional
Certifying Body nomination

Do I need to upload any more documents...one thing is why there is no reference to my employment documents.

Thanks
Aravind


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

aravind.aiti said:


> Hi,
> 
> The below are the documents that I see in document check list under my application.
> 
> ...


The reference to your employment documents will be available to you after CO allocation and when he request u to provide further documents ...

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

OK....thank you for the information.


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

Anyone


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Dude,
> i do agree with Ronkhu's reply
> 
> *Buddy - This is the email from CO and team7 is nothing but means that this CO belongs to Team number 7.*
> ...


Thanks Shoaib,

I got a separate email from CO too! asking for 1221,80, Meds and PCC, however my other document's status still shows "required" is there anything I need to send again or be concerned about? by any chance anyone knows what to do in this case. 

All requested document I have uploded expect Meds which is scheduled for monday and waiting for PCC.

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Thanks Shoaib,
> 
> I got a separate email from CO too! asking for 1221,80, Meds and PCC, however my other document's status still shows "required" is there anything I need to send again or be concerned about? by any chance anyone knows what to do in this case.
> 
> ...


No, No need to upload things again and again ..... your Other documents Status will automatically updated to MET by CO .....
Actually some CO done it at earliest and some after 2 or 3 weeks ....
so nothing to worried ......
My documents are still showing REQUIRED as i got CO on 10-07-2012 
But another friend of mine assigned CO on 11-07-2012 who's status changed to MET on the same day ......


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello mimran,
> 
> I understand. However it's been more than 6 weeks now and no communication yet. I guess waiting is the only option as of now. Just wanted to check with seniors that why it's taking so long if the CO is actually assigned.
> Also, I called DIAC on Monday and they said no CO has been assigned yet. So not sure what's going on, why status is "ABPF" if there is no CO. Thing is, if status is "ABPF" and no CO is assigned then my application can be ignored. Just a crazy thought!!
> ...


Under which Visa Subclass u applied? 175 or 176?
if 176 then is it SS or Family sponsored?

Then i will be able to answer u

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

I am also in same situation, I filed under 885 with Priority 4 group. According to the department website, it says that this application will get CO in 4 weeks, Its been more than 4 weeks and since status is ABFP, health requirement finalized and all type of health results received. I am not sure if CO is assigned, if dept says they will assign 885 with group 4 in 4 weeks, then I should be getting a CO by now. Should I call them and ask for update or wait for some more time? Any thoughts please. Highly appreciated. 

Thanks.





millinium_bug said:


> Under which Visa Subclass u applied? 175 or 176?
> if 176 then is it SS or Family sponsored?
> 
> Then i will be able to answer u
> ...


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm waiting too


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I'm waiting too


dude - i applied on 22nd June and completing 3 weeks today and no sign of CO till now


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> No, No need to upload things again and again ..... your Other documents Status will automatically updated to MET by CO .....
> Actually some CO done it at earliest and some after 2 or 3 weeks ....
> so nothing to worried ......
> My documents are still showing REQUIRED as i got CO on 10-07-2012
> ...


Ahhh! ok thanks a ton! Shoaib, hope we all get the grant soon.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> dude - i applied on 22nd June and completing 3 weeks today and no sign of CO till now


I think after lodging our visa application, we have to be patient. We can't do anything now..we will wait, and visa will happen eventually. Nothing to worry about


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I think after lodging our visa application, we have to be patient. We can't do anything now..we will wait, and visa will happen eventually. Nothing to worry about


you bet -- the situation is like we are beggars with no choice


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> you bet -- the situation is like we are beggars with no choice


It's all good. We should be saving money, we will need it once we get to Aus


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

*176 - anyone get CO allocation after application end June?*

Hi guys,

just wondering if anyone has got a CO allocation after visa application submitted end June?

mine lodged on June 29 and still waiting...

Cheers.


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

Hi can anyone answer these questions to fill form 1221 

1. Intended date of arrival? Shall I mention any date??? or cananyone suggest a resonable date or shall i leave it blank 

2. How long do you intend to stay? Shall i mention the from date as intended date of arrival and to date 5 years from then onwards or shall i leave it blank 

3. Intended place to stay? Since I have SS should i mention first 2 yrs in the sponsoring state itself or shall i leave this blank too?


----------



## sgc.rebeiro (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi..Any Information
We applied for our 176 Sub class visa in Aug 2008. Unfortunately, now the occupation is not on the SOL.. We are currently in priority Group 5 - Visa Sub Class 176. (Sponsor is my aunt)
An suggestion on how long it would take for them to start allocating CO to Priority Group 5 offshore applicants.
Hope there is some news there for us.
Regards
SGC


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Hi can anyone answer these questions to fill form 1221
> 
> 1. Intended date of arrival? Shall I mention any date??? or cananyone suggest a resonable date or shall i leave it blank
> 
> ...



1) Don't ever leave any information blank ..... write some tentative date of arrival like 01-12-2012
2) like after landing u can enter the dates for 2 years e.g 01-12-2012 to 01-12-2014
3) No blank space again, just enter City and State name e.g Perth, West Australia or Sydney, New South Wales, Melbourne, Victoria or Brisbane, Queens Land etc



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in same situation, I filed under 885 with Priority 4 group. According to the department website, it says that this application will get CO in 4 weeks, Its been more than 4 weeks and since status is ABFP, health requirement finalized and all type of health results received. I am not sure if CO is assigned, if dept says they will assign 885 with group 4 in 4 weeks, then I should be getting a CO by now. Should I call them and ask for update or wait for some more time? Any thoughts please. Highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I think, CO has been assigned to your application that's y your status moved to ABPF. Well i don't think so u need to call DIAC. If u submit your all document upfront and CO has no issues with your documents, then he wont contact you .....
so be patient things will be going positively in your favor 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi all,
Applied for 175 on 16th May 2012, status shows processing commenced till date, Health requirements show outstanding and all others as required do i need do submit or upload any thing or wait for CO any insight on this would help me a lot please help

IELS 19th March 2011
ACS 27th March 2012
175 16th May 2012


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

keerthi said:


> Hi all,
> Applied for 175 on 16th May 2012, status shows processing commenced till date, Health requirements show outstanding and all others as required do i need do submit or upload any thing or wait for CO any insight on this would help me a lot please help
> 
> IELS 19th March 2011
> ...


As u belong to Priority Group 4, i will suggest you to wait till CO allocation .....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> As u belong to Priority Group 4, i will suggest you to wait till CO allocation .....
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


Thanks Shoaib


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for some encouraging words Shoaib. Yes they have all my documents, medicals etc since I was recently approved my TR and all the documents i sent at that time (which is 4 months ago), were considered with this application as well since they are not outdated yet. Still few documents status says required and few medicals says finalized. Haven't heard anything back from CO so just waiting for any kind of official communication. 

Thanks for your reply.



millinium_bug said:


> I think, CO has been assigned to your application that's y your status moved to ABPF. Well i don't think so u need to call DIAC. If u submit your all document upfront and CO has no issues with your documents, then he wont contact you .....
> so be patient things will be going positively in your favor
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mine logged 28th June and no co ... There taking 4wks to be allocated


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lodged application on June 30th. I have not been allocated a case officer either.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Hi msvayani,
> 
> could you please help me in filling FORM-80 , I am not sure what to fill in the question 34 asking for proposed arrival details, Shall I just leave it blank?


Leave it blank


----------



## jatin2029 (Jul 6, 2012)

stbaugh13 said:


> Lodged application on June 30th. I have not been allocated a case officer either.



I applied on June 29 and no CO alloted yet


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

Applied 176 on 17 May 2012 , no CT yet :/


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

Applied 176 on 17 May 2012 , no CT yet :/

any1 else got a CO lately?

any idea y is it taking soooo long to get a CO?


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

I filed on 4th June. CO allocated on 15th June. Asked for additional docs on 23rd June. Submitted all docs except (Local PCC). 
After 23rd june no docs were verified...
I am asked to provide all docs within 28 days from 23rd june...

VM


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

*Guyz*,

Wohoo. Got my CO today. Applied for 176 visa on 23rd June 2012 and got CO on 16th July 2012.

CO has asked Form 80 and surprisingly bank statements and employment payslips as additional evidence of employment. I had provided experience letters from all my past employers.

Has anyone been asked for or has uploaded payslips and bank statements as well? Asking this as it was not mentioned in original checklist. I have no problem with this and will supply them this information however just asking out of curiosity.

Also, all my documents in checklist apart from meds and pcc show status received. I wonder when their status will change to met? I thought this used to happen as soon as co got assigned?

Regards,

*RockerX*


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

keerthi said:


> Hi all,
> Applied for 175 on 16th May 2012, status shows processing commenced till date, Health requirements show outstanding and all others as required do i need do submit or upload any thing or wait for CO any insight on this would help me a lot please help
> 
> IELS 19th March 2011
> ...


Please refer to the document checklist to ensure you have submitted everything. Also, you can get your health check up done in advance to change the status to finalised but you can also wait for CO allocation.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Applied for 176 on 22nd June and no CO yet - Tired calling up DIAC today but the phone number is not working :-(


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

RockerX said:


> *Guyz*,
> 
> Wohoo. Got my CO today. Applied for 176 visa on 23rd June 2012 and got CO on 16th July 2012.
> 
> ...


It is normal that CO asks for bank statement and salary slips, many of my friends also got such request


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

RockerX said:


> *Guyz*,
> 
> Wohoo. Got my CO today. Applied for 176 visa on 23rd June 2012 and got CO on 16th July 2012.
> 
> ...


bro it is normal ...... and in my case CO just asked for form 80 and online Character Assessment .....
But i have compiled all my documents including Salary Slips (All available for 8 years), Bank Statement(All bank statement by highlighting Salary Credits), Promotion letters, Bonus Letters, TAX Return, Appointment letters, Confirmation letters ......
Soon i am going to upload these documents upfront ......


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

My friend has received a case officer today and logged application on the 27th June I'm still waiting


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> My friend has received a case officer today and logged application on the 27th June I'm still waiting


he is from which country?


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Was wondering if my wife too has to submit her English proficiency, she is perceiving her masters in facial surgery. I included her in my application as dependant. Also submitted her academics till UG. Please let me know what happens lf she does not get her passport by the time CO is assigned. 

Thank you


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

keerthi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was wondering if my wife too has to submit her English proficiency, she is perceiving her masters in facial surgery. I included her in my application as dependant. Also submitted her academics till UG. Please let me know what happens lf she does not get her passport by the time CO is assigned.
> 
> Thank you


Yes, you need to submit evidence of her english proficiency, check DIAC website for criteria, she can either get a letter from school/college of give IELTS and score minimum of 4.5 in each section.

Does she not have a passport yet (old/expired)?


----------



## jatin2029 (Jul 6, 2012)

Applied for 176 on 29th June and no CO yet


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Yes, you need to submit evidence of her english proficiency, check DIAC website for criteria, she can either get a letter from school/college of give IELTS and score minimum of 4.5 in each section.
> 
> Does she not have a passport yet (old/expired)?


thanks for the reply
Applied for a fresh passport and waiting


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

I applied for 176 ACT state on 20Jun'2012...still waiting for CO too


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

From England


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Under which Visa Subclass u applied? 175 or 176?
> if 176 then is it SS or Family sponsored?
> 
> Then i will be able to answer u
> ...


Hello Shoaib

It's 175.

Thanks


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello Shoaib
> 
> It's 175.
> 
> Thanks


Did you inquire for your status from DIAC within 7 weeks of your application?
If yes then, its bug/flaw in DIAC system whenever someone retrieve your information to reply your query, it turns to ABPF without CO allocation .......
BTW according to DIAC timeline for 175, CO has been assigned for the applications lodged up till 13 January 2012 .......

for more info visit 
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

I applied for a 176 on 30 June 2012 and a case officer has been allocated 17 July 2012.

They asked for form 80 for my wife, my birth certificate, evidence of my wife's English skills and outstanding medicals.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Leave it blank


I left it blank.
Hope the CO will inform if anything is missing..


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

terese said:


> I left it blank.
> Hope the CO will inform if anything is missing..


Exactly. If he/she needs any further information or documents, he/she will politely ask for it and will give you time-frame of 28 days to submit that information. So don't worry about that.


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi stbaugh13,

good for u. I've applied on June 29 and still waiting for Co allocation....sob sob.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm still waiting for CO as well


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

let's stay positive. it is still within the 4 weeks period 

congrats to stbaugh13 - you applied one day later than me but already got a CO assigned today! hope you get the visa grant soon!


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am in a very peculiar situation here - I lodged my 176 application on 22nd June and in the website, it still shows Processing commenced which means no CO allocated.

I called up DIAC today and was told that I have been assigned a CO already on 13th July - Any one had this issue and if yes, what should I do ??


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am in a very peculiar situation here - I lodged my 176 application on 22nd June and in the website, it still shows Processing commenced which means no CO allocated.

I called up DIAC today and was told that I have been assigned a CO already on 13th July - Any one had this issue and if yes, what should I do ??


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am in a very peculiar situation here - I lodged my 176 application on 22nd June and in the website, it still shows Processing commenced which means no CO allocated.

I called up DIAC today and was told that I have been assigned a CO already on 13th July - Any one had this issue and if yes, what should I do ??


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a very peculiar situation here - I lodged my 176 application on 22nd June and in the website, it still shows Processing commenced which means no CO allocated.
> 
> I called up DIAC today and was told that I have been assigned a CO already on 13th July - Any one had this issue and if yes, what should I do ??


That's nothing you can do really... Just sit back and wait for your CO to come back to you.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a very peculiar situation here - I lodged my 176 application on 22nd June and in the website, it still shows Processing commenced which means no CO allocated.
> 
> I called up DIAC today and was told that I have been assigned a CO already on 13th July - Any one had this issue and if yes, what should I do ??



Wow. This is strange...If there's no change on the web status, then how can we know that we've been assigned CO's then?! :confused2:


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

actually we dont really need to know if the CO has been assigned or not...if there is any thing taht DIAC needs, the CO will automatically contact us...i know it's really hard to resist the temptation of knowing about the progress of our application every single hour...but sometimes CO dont really update the status of the application in their online system...


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

mhk said:


> actually we dont really need to know if the CO has been assigned or not...if there is any thing taht DIAC needs, the CO will automatically contact us...i know it's really hard to resist the temptation of knowing about the progress of our application every single hour...but sometimes CO dont really update the status of the application in their online system...


I agree with you but dont you think they should atleast update that a CO has been allocated to the application


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> I agree with you but dont you think they should atleast update that a CO has been allocated to the application


yes thats correct...the applicant is too anxious about every thing about teh application...so it would be very nice of DIAC if we get to know when the CO is assigned...


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

The situation now is that I will not be applying for my PCC and Medicals unless the CO tells me


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

i think that would be the best thing to do...apply when the CO asks for them so that u get the maximum time to validate your viisa


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a very peculiar situation here - I lodged my 176 application on 22nd June and in the website, it still shows Processing commenced which means no CO allocated.
> 
> I called up DIAC today and was told that I have been assigned a CO already on 13th July - Any one had this issue and if yes, what should I do ??


I agree with msvayani.

Meanwhile get your PCC and Med ready to upload as soon as the CO asks for it, it will fasten up the process. ALL THE BEST.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

mhk said:


> i think that would be the best thing to do...apply when the CO asks for them so that u get the maximum time to validate your viisa


Some people in other threads say that it's better to upload the PCC and medicals earlier.

I'm not sure what's better?

What do you mean by 'maximum time to validate the visa'?


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

actually u get a date in your visa grant letter by which u have to enter australia or the visa would expire...this date is directly related to teh date of your medicals/pcc..and is USUALLY one year after the date u took ur pcc/med, whichever is earlier...

so if u do ur pcc/med now...and u get ur CO assigned let's say after 5 months..and say u get your visa one month after that...then u wud most probably get 6 months to enter australia to validate your visa,,,

and if u do pcc/med after u get the CO assigned then u get whole one year of 11 months (depending upon when u get teh grant) to validate the visa...

hope it's clear


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

mhk said:


> actually u get a date in your visa grant letter by which u have to enter australia or the visa would expire...this date is directly related to teh date of your medicals/pcc..and is USUALLY one year after the date u took ur pcc/med, whichever is earlier...
> 
> so if u do ur pcc/med now...and u get ur CO assigned let's say after 5 months..and say u get your visa one month after that...then u wud most probably get 6 months to enter australia to validate your visa,,,
> 
> ...


yes pretty clear now  

Now I want to make sure that the status of my application is normal..because it shows that medicals are required (and nothing else)...:

Application Status
Application General Skilled Migration - xxxxx xxxxx 
29/06/2012 Application received - processing commenced Message
29/06/2012 Application fee received Message
View your receipt details 
Document Checklist 

Person 1 xxxxx xxxxx 
Date of birth: xxxxx xxxxx Passport No:xxxxx xxxxx 
29/06/2012 Health requirements outstanding Message
29/06/2012 Medical examination required Message
29/06/2012 Chest X-Ray report required Message
29/06/2012 Chest X-Ray film required Message
29/06/2012 HIV blood test required Message

View Entitlement Details





Did you get a similar page? Why only medicals appear here?


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

the status is pretty much normal...if u click on the "Document Checklist" link, u would also get teh details of other docs taht are required...


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

mhk said:


> the status is pretty much normal...if u click on the "Document Checklist" link, u would also get teh details of other docs taht are required...



I was worried because I uploaded the PCC in the time of lodging the visa, and now it shows that only medicals are required.

Thanks man


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I was worried because I uploaded the PCC in the time of lodging the visa, and now it shows that only medicals are required.
> 
> Thanks man


there's nothing to worry...when the CO gets assigned he/she is gonna update all the docs' status...so just sit back and relax (although taht's not easy to do )


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

CO got allocated on 10th July 2012, she requested for form 80, medicals, pcc, current employer details and birth certificate. I've submitted all the details today, i,e. 17th July 2012, I am sure I've submitted all documents. Now waiting for a reply or a response from the CO. Any idea how many days they take to let me know about the outcome?


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

stbaugh13 said:


> Lodged application on June 30th. I have not been allocated a case officer either.[/QUOTe
> 
> CO has been allocated 17 June 2012. She requested form 80 for wife and evidence of her English abilities. Medicals have also been requested. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## nrennie (Jul 17, 2012)

I lodged on 18/6 at Australia House, London, and was assigned CO on 28th with request letter for more information


----------



## rock77 (Jul 3, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> 1) Don't ever leave any information blank ..... write some tentative date of arrival like 01-12-2012
> 2) like after landing u can enter the dates for 2 years e.g 01-12-2012 to 01-12-2014
> 3) No blank space again, just enter City and State name e.g Perth, West Australia or Sydney, New South Wales, Melbourne, Victoria or Brisbane, Queens Land etc
> 
> ...


 Hi Shoaib,
As you know I have already submitted my application under FS 176. If i now get State sponsorship will it make any difference ?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

rock77 said:


> Hi Shoaib,
> As you know I have already submitted my application under FS 176. If i now get State sponsorship will it make any difference ?


Yes there is gonna be a huge difference if you can get an SS from one of the states, dont go for NT, they are taking 6-7 months to take a decision on SS. Most of the states are looking for high IELTS. So if you have good IELTS, go for it.

Once you get an SS from any state, they will send a form 1100 to DIAC informing the immigration dept that you are being sponsored by that particular state(Before that you'll have to acknowledge them by siging a form). With in 4 weeks, your file gets assigned to a CO.


----------



## rock77 (Jul 3, 2012)

can I go for NSW. Since I applied in June 2012, is it possible to remain in 176 SS SINCE 176 is no longer available.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

rock77 said:


> can I go for NSW. Since I applied in June 2012, is it possible to remain in 176 SS SINCE 176 is no longer available.


I found this line...

From 1 July 2012, points tested skilled migration visas granted outside Australia
(175, 176 and 475) will be closed for new applicants.

*Option of 176 is closed for new applicants* but with an existing application, Im sure one can go for an SS. I think 190 is an equivalent of prev 176. 

Referred to this http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-visas.pdf


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

*GSM sub class 175 application submitted in June 2012*

Hi

I have submitted my 175 GSM application online on 22nd June 2012. I had attached all required documents except the PCCs and health documents of myself, my wife and 1 year old child.

I have few questions as below, it would be great if someone can throw light.

1. I am currently working in Sydney on 457 visa and it is expiring end of October. Is it likely to get a PR grant by that time?

2. When is it likely I get a CO assigned? And how long does it usually take after this to obtain the PR grant?

3. Can I get PCCs and health checks done before a CO is assigned?

4. My application checklist does not list form 1221 and form 80 for me or my wife and child. Do I still need to submit them?

5. Many people mentioned that CO asks for payslips. I am over 7 years experienced, and I worked for three organisations. I am with my current company for the last 2.5 years. Will last 2.5 years payslips suffice in my case?

Sorry for many questions, it would be excellent if someone can take some time and answer these questions.

Thanks,
Sra1bob


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, everybody
how we can contact DIAC?


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> 1) Don't ever leave any information blank ..... write some tentative date of arrival like 01-12-2012
> 2) like after landing u can enter the dates for 2 years e.g 01-12-2012 to 01-12-2014
> 3) No blank space again, just enter City and State name e.g Perth, West Australia or Sydney, New South Wales, Melbourne, Victoria or Brisbane, Queens Land etc
> 
> ...


What do we need to submit as proof of medicals being conducted? Receipt from the penal clinic ? or is there anything else???


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> What do we need to submit as proof of medicals being conducted? Receipt from the penal clinic ? or is there anything else???


Dude no idea about medicals..... because medicals and PCC are farrrr away at the right moment for me 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> What do we need to submit as proof of medicals being conducted? Receipt from the penal clinic ? or is there anything else???


Yes, you can upload that and inform your CO that you have got them done, also follow up with clinic to update the status.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

sra1bob said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my 175 GSM application online on 22nd June 2012. I had attached all required documents except the PCCs and health documents of myself, my wife and 1 year old child.
> 
> ...


Please see the response above


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for your answers, aanchalk! Much appreciated.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

sra1bob said:


> Thanks for your answers, aanchalk! Much appreciated.


Getting PCC can be tricky, I suggest to start the process ASAP.


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi aanchalk,

Thanks for the headsup. 
I already obtained Indian PCCs for me and my wife. And I need AU PCC only for myself as my wife has been here only for 10 months now. I submitted my AU PCC application online couple if weeks back.
Hopefully I should get it in next couple of weeks.
I shall then upload all of them together.

Thanks,
Sra1bob.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

I applied on the 22nd june as well.. and no progress until now..So buddy we both on SAME boat


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

You need not submit anything. The clinic will upload the medicals and you will come to know only when status of medical changes to received/finalised. It generally takes 2-3 days. If no change contact the clinic and confirm if they have uploaded the meds or not.





quakercitizen said:


> What do we need to submit as proof of medicals being conducted? Receipt from the penal clinic ? or is there anything else???


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Dude no idea about medicals..... because medicals and PCC are farrrr away at the right moment for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Shoaib,

you have mentioned that a CO got assigned on 10th July 2012, didn't he ask you for medicals and PCC? 

A CO contacted me on the same (10th July 2012) and requested to submit the medicals, PCC, form 80 and few other stuff... I have uploaded all and waiting for a response from the CO.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Hey Shoaib,
> 
> you have mentioned that a CO got assigned on 10th July 2012, didn't he ask you for medicals and PCC?
> 
> A CO contacted me on the same (10th July 2012) and requested to submit the medicals, PCC, form 80 and few other stuff... I have uploaded all and waiting for a response from the CO.


No bro,
he just ask me to upload
1) Form 80 for me and my wife
2) Online Character Assessment
3) My Updated Resume

i got mail from Team6

Whats your team?

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> No bro,
> he just ask me to upload
> 1) Form 80 for me and my wife
> 2) Online Character Assessment
> ...


Team 6 too.

Does hailing from pakistan make any difference?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Team 6 too.
> 
> Does hailing from pakistan make any difference?


i will say, Of course YES 
who is your CO .... 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

Good to know Shyam


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> i will say, Of course YES
> who is your CO ....
> 
> 
> ...



Chalo shoaib, ab ghode bechke so ja...


----------



## silvre7 (Jul 18, 2012)

sra1bob said:


> Good to know Shyam


Hi guys, I'm late to the forum.. but i was wondering if you could provide some advice. My wife and I pulled the trigger last 26-Jun on a GSM 175 (Wife primary applicant as 261313 and me secondary as 261111). We couldn't wait for the state sponsorship result and decided to play it safe. Well, now the NSW SS finally arrived in the mail 13-Jul. Will it still be of use to us? While we could apply through the new EOI process for a 190 I'm not too keen on paying again for a visa. Any thoughts?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

silvre7 said:


> Hi guys, I'm late to the forum.. but i was wondering if you could provide some advice. My wife and I pulled the trigger last 26-Jun on a GSM 175 (Wife primary applicant as 261313 and me secondary as 261111). We couldn't wait for the state sponsorship result and decided to play it safe. Well, now the NSW SS finally arrived in the mail 13-Jul. Will it still be of use to us? While we could apply through the new EOI process for a 190 I'm not too keen on paying again for a visa. Any thoughts?


If u frontload everything for 175, I think u will get Grant for 175 earlier.

190 VISA application seems not possible till August 11 (and of course u will need to pay VAC again). But I think your 175 shouldl be done by then.

cheers!


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Chalo shoaib, ab ghode bechke so ja...


LOL .... yeah indeed


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

*175 - CO Allocation & Timelines*

Friends,

There are plenty of threads floating for CO timelines. This one is specific for people who have applied for 175 in June. Please share your timelines and status.

175 - Applied on 09-June-12
Status: Waiting for CO to be assigned.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

175 - Applied on 23-June-12
Status: Waiting for CO to be assigned.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Delete Duplicate post please.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys I have an update. I got the CO today  They asked me for three things
1) Form 80 2) PCC from Jordan (my country of citizenship) and 3) Medicals.



I have no idea how to get the medicals...I'm gonna read about it now. If you guys have any links for where to start in Medicals, I'd appreciate it 

Good luck everyone


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

i applied on 2nd june...waiting for the CO now...


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey..wat was yr application date n visa type'


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok I found where to do medicals 

For medicals, the forms are available on the same page where we check our visa status. And this is where we find the doctor in our countries of residence: Contact Us


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

Got my grant today!!!

Had to be happy, but confused on how to handle job thing now!!!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> Got my grant today!!!
> 
> Had to be happy, but confused on how to handle job thing now!!!


congrats pal, would you mind sharin the dates when you first lodged ur visa and wen the CO contacted, meds, pcc and stuff. Please mention the dates..? Also pls fil this sheet which will be helpful for others.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AtjmLt4bD4fJdGstYU9ZcHJJRUJHV05GSXRHUXdNY2c


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

still no CO for me , should i contact DIAC ? can i please know HOW?

I lodged my 176 visa on 17-May-2012

Regards.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ibtihaj said:


> still no CO for me , should i contact DIAC ? can i please know HOW?
> 
> I lodged my 176 visa on 17-May-2012
> 
> Regards.


Dear u applied 176 under State sponsorship? or under Family sponsorship?

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> Got my grant today!!!
> 
> Had to be happy, but confused on how to handle job thing now!!!


Congrats Dude 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

I am just curious. I see on your signature "meds uploaded". Does that mean that you uploaded your medical results by yourself? Didn't they go to the Global Health for them to review? In my case I saw that only the health facility would send the documents to Global Health and I were not to upload any.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

patopking said:


> I am just curious. I see on your signature "meds uploaded". Does that mean that you uploaded your medical results by yourself? Didn't they go to the Global Health for them to review? In my case I saw that only the health facility would send the documents to Global Health and I were not to upload any.


The local panel doc uploaded my medicals immediately after the examination. As my application is paper based, I have scanned and mailed the pcc and form 80 which eere requested. After that I have not heard anything from the co.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Aha. Now I understand. For my case, we do not have the eHealth system so medicals are sent by courier - mine were received in Sydney on 2 July. I emailed my CO and he said that he is still waiting for information from Global Health - which he says takes weeks.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

patopking said:


> Aha. Now I understand. For my case, we do not have the eHealth system so medicals are sent by courier - mine were received in Sydney on 2 July. I emailed my CO and he said that he is still waiting for information from Global Health - which he says takes weeks.


Yeah, it's all online.. So still no progress after that?


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

bro it is State Sponsored , Victoria


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

Applied on 11 june.. waiting for CO


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

pandaaram said:


> Friends,
> 
> There are plenty of threads floating for CO timelines. This one is specific for people who have applied for 175 in June. Please share your timelines and status.
> 
> ...


me on June 20th


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

Same here..applied for 175 on 26 may..but no co


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

ibtihaj said:


> still no CO for me , should i contact DIAC ? can i please know HOW?
> 
> I lodged my 176 visa on 17-May-2012
> 
> Regards.


your case is definitely a call up as it has passed 4 weeks.

You can call DIAC at *+61 1300 364 613*


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Guys I have an update. I got the CO today  They asked me for three things
> 1) Form 80 2) PCC from Jordan (my country of citizenship) and 3) Medicals.
> 
> 
> ...


Heartiest congrats!!!

Regards,
Kostya!


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

Does anyone have an idea on how long does AU PCC take? I have submitted my application more than two weeks back, didn't hear yet..


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like we don't see any CO allocation activity happening for 175 beyond May 31st as some of them had mentioned. Just hope the wait isn't too long..

Anyone getting their medicals & PCC done or waiting for CO allocation first?

:ranger:


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

I am planning to go for medicals upfront. Opinions please....


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Applied for 175 on 15th June(ICT BA).. waiting for CO... anyidea if anyone had got a CO who applied in June???


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

pandaaram said:


> Looks like we don't see any CO allocation activity happening for 175 beyond May 31st as some of them had mentioned. Just hope the wait isn't too long..
> 
> Anyone getting their medicals & PCC done or waiting for CO allocation first?
> 
> :ranger:


Nope, I have applied on 31st April for 175 but still no CO Allocation.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

CO allocated today .. before 28 days from lodgement..  Got mail asking for meds and pcc..


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

gdthreeten said:


> Got my grant today!!!
> 
> Had to be happy, but confused on how to handle job thing now!!!


Well done mate! Remember I told you you will get the grant before me even you applied after me  

Many many Congratulations!!! Very happy for you... :clap2:


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

terese said:


> CO allocated today .. before 28 days from lodgement..  Got mail asking for meds and pcc..



congrats pal, welcome to the club....

fill ur details here.. will be helpful to track the trend

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtjmLt4bD4fJdGstYU9ZcHJJRUJHV05GSXRHUXdNY2c#gid=0


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> congrats pal, welcome to the club....
> 
> fill ur details here.. will be helpful to track the trend
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtjmLt4bD4fJdGstYU9ZcHJJRUJHV05GSXRHUXdNY2c#gid=0


Its "View Only" mate! can't enter or update any details...


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Its "View Only" mate! can't enter or update any details...




yeah I noticed that....there is this guy Thorp who is always onto the document. I left many msgs to close it so that we can edit our rows and he never responds. Darn!


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> yeah I noticed that....there is this guy Thorp who is always onto the document. I left many msgs to close it so that we can edit our rows and he never responds. Darn!


As far as I know, this document can be edited simultaneously. There is no need to wait for someone to close the document.

IMO, Owner of this document has changed its permissions to "VIEW ONLY" so nobody can change/add anything from now on.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

msvayani said:


> As far as I know, this document can be edited simultaneously. There is no need to wait for someone to close the document.
> 
> IMO, Owner of this document has changed its permissions to "VIEW ONLY" so nobody can change/add anything from now on.




yeah you are right but he set it that.. it's always in view only mode...


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

terese said:


> CO allocated today .. before 28 days from lodgement..  Got mail asking for meds and pcc..


Hey, looks like your timeline is very similar to mine, which means I can look forward to CO allocation, probably sometime next week! Gotta start moving on the Med and PCC front now... :boxing:


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Can any one let me know what should i do - I had applied for my 176 with WA SS and the website still shows "Processing commenced" which means no CO assigned but when I called up DIAC (twice) they say that a CO was assigned on 13th July and today it is 20th July but no sign on of status change on website and no email from the CO - Can any one guide please what to do ?


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Can any one let me know what should i do - I had applied for my 176 with WA SS and the website still shows "Processing commenced" which means no CO assigned but when I called up DIAC (twice) they say that a CO was assigned on 13th July and today it is 20th July but no sign on of status change on website and no email from the CO - Can any one guide please what to do ?


If they are saying that the CO has been assigned, ask them which team is handling your case (team 7, for example). Ask for the e-mail address of that team (COs do not use individual e-mail addresses, they use team addresses only), then send them an email enquiring about the status of your application.

- melbourne2013


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> If they are saying that the CO has been assigned, ask them which team is handling your case (team 7, for example). Ask for the e-mail address of that team (COs do not use individual e-mail addresses, they use team addresses only), then send them an email enquiring about the status of your application.
> 
> - melbourne2013


Will they give that details to me if I call and ask them for it ?
If so, I will do it on Monday as the day is already over for today.


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Will they give that details to me if I call and ask them for it ?
> If so, I will do it on Monday as the day is already over for today.


If they say the CO is assigned, they should know which CO or which team has been assigned. Otherwise, how can they claim that the CO is assigned?

CO team email addresses are not classified information. COs communicate with applicants using those addresses only, so its public information. I believe applicants are also expected to respond to the same email address, so those are not "automated" mailboxes with the "Do not reply to this email" disclaimer either. I may be wrong though.

Even so, if they refuse to divulge the CO's team email address, ask them to instruct "your" CO to send an email for confirmation.

- melbourne2013


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks buddy - I will try my best to get this info as, on Monday, i will complete 1 month form the date of application and I can ask them to provide the information.


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

I Applied on 21st June 2012 and waiting for CO.......


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

hi 
i appliced on 10th april but nothing recd so far. waiting for the co


----------



## firoozeh (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi , this is the first time I post a message please help me I am too worried.
I lodged on April 2010 under subclass 176 (chemist ) ,any one knows how long this visa will take time ? I completed 956 form one months ago , I am in checking proccess how long it will be take ?
thank you in advance


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

patopking said:


> Aha. Now I understand. For my case, we do not have the eHealth system so medicals are sent by courier - mine were received in Sydney on 2 July. I emailed my CO and he said that he is still waiting for information from Global Health - which he says takes weeks.


Hi guys ,
I am a little confused about the medical test report. I have lodged a paper based application (176), got a Co assigned on 10 th of July. I went to doctor for medical and he has sent the medical report by courier to Sydney. does any one have an idea whether the medical report has to be sent to Sydney or at the case officer address specified in the Co allocation document, 
Thanks.


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

visionseeker said:


> Hi guys ,
> I am a little confused about the medical test report. I have lodged a paper based application (176), got a Co assigned on 10 th of July. I went to doctor for medical and he has sent the medical report by courier to Sydney. does any one have an idea whether the medical report has to be sent to Sydney or at the case officer address specified in the Co allocation document,
> Thanks.


Sydney is correct for paper medicals. They get sent to HOC, not to the case officer.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi visionseeker,

The papers (reports) are not directly sent to the CO, but to the health dep. Check this link 

Where to Send Australian Visa Medical Results 

Regards


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

wondersworld said:


> Sydney is correct for paper medicals. They get sent to HOC, not to the case officer.


Thanks Pal,
For your prompt reply.. 
Should i inform my CO that the DOC has submitted the medical by giving him DHL tracking result? Or just leave it and the CO will know automatically?


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Co allocated 17th July submitted on 28th June finally after meds how long before we get granted visa (176)


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

visionseeker said:


> Thanks Pal,
> For your prompt reply..
> Should i inform my CO that the DOC has submitted the medical by giving him DHL tracking result? Or just leave it and the CO will know automatically?


With the length of time it is taking, I would suggest notifying your CO and supplying the details - mine replied saying they had made a note of it - that way you can show you have provided everything requested within the time allowed.


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

wondersworld said:


> With the length of time it is taking, I would suggest notifying your CO and supplying the details - mine replied saying they had made a note of it - that way you can show you have provided everything requested within the time allowed.


Thanks for all the support, Wonders World.


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Waiting for CO as Well. 
Application Status shows "Application received - processing commenced"


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

visionseeker said:


> Thanks for all the support, Wonders World.


Guys!
Is form 80 required for online application?
Cheers


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

visionseeker said:


> Guys!
> Is form 80 required for online application?
> Cheers


Not for all. Seems CO requests it for most. Wouldn't harm your application to load it. It does take a little while collecting all info, but may save you time later.

Or wait for CO to ask.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

any one did medical and PCC before CO allocation


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

sra1bob said:


> I am planning to go for medicals upfront. Opinions please....


Even i am also thinking the same, but i believe i saw somewhere that not to do medical unless CO asked to do. We are planning for kid so i thought to take at least X-ray for my wife now, since we don’t know when it will assign to CO, may be month or year who knows.
Please suggest what to do.


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> any one did medical and PCC before CO allocation


i did


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

vss said:


> i did


what all doc required to do it


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

I am also thinking on same lines for medicals, it's scary as they are expensive and I need to get myself, my wife and daughter undergo these tests.
At the moment, I am only progressing with PCCs before CO is assigned.


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> any one did medical and PCC before CO allocation


I suppose it is better to do the PCC/Meds once the CO is assigned because normally the visa grant date is valid from the day your PCC/Meds get done (whichever is earlier) .. So if CO assignment is late then you would have less time to make that 1st entry!

It again depends on the urgency of your move .. I would rather wait for CO and then do the remaining process .. Even in the mail confirmation from DIAC they have asked to wait for CO before going for PCC/Meds (for offshore candidates)


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

i'd rather go for pcc/meds when CO asks for them...


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

samdeking said:


> I suppose it is better to do the PCC/Meds once the CO is assigned because normally the visa grant date is valid from the day your PCC/Meds get done (whichever is earlier) .. So if CO assignment is late then you would have less time to make that 1st entry!
> 
> It again depends on the urgency of your move .. I would rather wait for CO and then do the remaining process .. Even in the mail confirmation from DIAC they have asked to wait for CO before going for PCC/Meds (for offshore candidates)


Ya got it.


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

sra1bob said:


> I am also thinking on same lines for medicals, it's scary as they are expensive and I need to get myself, my wife and daughter undergo these tests.
> At the moment, I am only progressing with PCCs before CO is assigned.


whats the cost for medicals?


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

satyamusti said:


> whats the cost for medicals?


around 8.5K in India


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

per person?


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

satyamusti said:


> per person?


per person it is around 3.2K and for child 2.5K


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

Ohk. Thanks vss. Are you guys in Bangalore?


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

satyamusti said:


> Ohk. Thanks vss. Are you guys in Bangalore?


I am Chennai


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

wondersworld said:


> Not for all. Seems CO requests it for most. Wouldn't harm your application to load it. It does take a little while collecting all info, but may save you time later.
> 
> Or wait for CO to ask.


Thanks wondersworld!


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> Hey, looks like your timeline is very similar to mine, which means I can look forward to CO allocation, probably sometime next week! Gotta start moving on the Med and PCC front now... :boxing:


Hi,

I have lodged the Visa application on 27th of June and loaded all my documents on 19/07.Any idea when the CO would be allocated.


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

In my case, X-ray + HIV test + health exam for me, my wife and kid is costing around 1200 aud.


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

Today, CO reviewed all my docs and have asked for more information which I have submitted.

Lets see what happens next.

VNA


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

vnainaus said:


> Today, CO reviewed all my docs and have asked for more information which I have submitted.
> 
> Lets see what happens next.
> 
> VNA




congrats and may I know what documents he/she asked for?


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

All educational docs - degree and post graduation certificates and marksheets.


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

any1 got a CO lately? i applied 176 SS visa n 17 May 2012 , still no CO


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

any1 got a CO lately? i applied 176 SS visa n 17 May 2012 , still no CO


----------



## anju80 (Jul 22, 2012)

It is worth calling Adelaide and check for the reason for the delay. I have my own experience, my WA SS didnt reached DIAC and delayed the process. I would recommend you to make a call to DIAC. 



ibtihaj said:


> any1 got a CO lately? i applied 176 SS visa n 17 May 2012 , still no CO


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I applied for WA ss on the 28th June received co on the 17th July (176)


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi ronkhu,

My case is priority 4 and its mentioned on the dept website that 885 with priority 4 should get a CO in 4 weeks, 

I applied for 885 almost 2 months ago, still no CO, I called DIAC, officer said I should get CO by now and will leave a note on my case, still 4 weeks past no news. Should I try calling again? Is it going to affect my case if I keep on calling them say every 2-3 weeks if no progress? 



ronkhu said:


> your case is definitely a call up as it has passed 4 weeks.
> 
> You can call DIAC at *+61 1300 364 613*


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

serenehkm said:


> let's stay positive. it is still within the 4 weeks period
> 
> congrats to stbaugh13 - you applied one day later than me but already got a CO assigned today! hope you get the visa grant soon!


I really hope so too. Did the medicals on 20.7.2012 but it will have to be sent via courier so that will slow the process down. But I am banking on getting my visa in August.


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Received WA ss on the 28th June applied for 176 on the 29th June co received 17th July police checks done medicals booked


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Heartiest congrats!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Kostya!




Thanks Kostya. Any updates on your application?

It seems that the PCC will take one month, that'a what my embassy told me. It's funny because I have a PCC ready from the country I've been working in the last 5 yrs, but CO clearly asked for a PCC from Jordan  It should be ready by the end of August *I hope*


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Question: in "Form 80"..they ask for a certified translated copy of original document that gives my current address? 

What would that document be? It's not written in my passport!


Question #2: In Form 80, they ask for Address in Australia where I can be contacted?? What should that be?


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

aravind.aiti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged the Visa application on 27th of June and loaded all my documents on 19/07.Any idea when the CO would be allocated.


My timeline is similar to yours. So I guess you should have CO allocated this week.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

terese said:


> My timeline is similar to yours. So I guess you should have CO allocated this week.




Congrats for the CO terese!


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Congrats for the CO terese!


thanks.. our timelines are similar too.. 
congrats to u too...
have you completed meds/pcc ?


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

terese said:


> thanks.. our timelines are similar too..
> congrats to u too...
> have you completed meds/pcc ?


I applied for the PCC yesterday, it seems that it will take one month to get it from my country 

I will do PCC this week (probably tomorrow). Now I'm filling up Form 80. It is a very long form, and they ask so many questions (e.g we have to list everywhere we travelled..etc).


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

tried calling DIAC on +61 1300 364 613 , its busy forever , what to do :s


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

What about form 1221?
Will you fill it along with form 80?


----------



## anju80 (Jul 22, 2012)

Answer1: I scanned the colour original Tennant Contract as a proof of my current address. or electricity/water bill under your name and home address(not PO BOX address)

Answer2: I mentiond as "N/A" since I dont have such place at the moment.



unixguy said:


> Question: in "Form 80"..they ask for a certified translated copy of original document that gives my current address?
> 
> What would that document be? It's not written in my passport!
> 
> ...


----------



## anju80 (Jul 22, 2012)

Calling DIAC is not such easy. some times you may have to wait 30 min or even longer.. 
BEST TIME to make a call to adelaide is EXACTLY 9.00 am(local time in adelaide), then you dont have to wait such long



ibtihaj said:


> tried calling DIAC on +61 1300 364 613 , its busy forever , what to do :s


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Somewhere I viewed that 176 visa holder applied till 24th June have already got there CO's allocated so 6 more days of 176 visa applicants will get there CO's till 31st July. After that, as there is no visa lodgement from 1st July, then I think 175 processing will begin. 

Hope then our turn will come


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Somewhere I viewed that 176 visa holder applied till 24th June have already got there CO's allocated so 6 more days of 176 visa applicants will get there CO's till 31st July. After that, as there is no visa lodgement from 1st July, then I think 175 processing will begin. 

Hope then our turn will come


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

I got NSW SS on July 08 but as I have already lodged 175 in June, so it is of no use until I spend AUD 3060 and lodge 190 again. Opinions please.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

pandit81 said:


> I got NSW SS on July 08 but as I have already lodged 175 in June, so it is of no use until I spend AUD 3060 and lodge 190 again. Opinions please.


I suggest waiting for CO on 175.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Am on cloud 7 now (one more step to be on cloud nine )
After waiting for a month now, my application moved from processing commenced to ABPF today.

Also, got the email today from my CO asking for PCC and Meds and the status of all my docs in the website shows as Met except for PCC and Med.

Thay have not asked me for Form 80 but i saw Form 1071i attached with the email, can anyone let me know what is that form for ?

Thanks again to all of you for your help and support - Just a last milestone to be achieved now


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Am on cloud 7 now (one more step to be on cloud nine )
> After waiting for a month now, my application moved from processing commenced to ABPF today.
> 
> Also, got the email today from my CO asking for PCC and Meds and the status of all my docs in the website shows as Met except for PCC and Med.
> ...


Wat is ur visa type? When u applied?


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey buddy, all the details are on my signature.

I have applied for 176


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Hey buddy, all the details are on my signature.
> 
> I have applied for 176


Yaar Ronkhu, how did you edit the PIO 176 June Spreadsheet? 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtjmLt4bD4fJdGstYU9ZcHJJRUJHV05GSXRHUXdNY2c#gid=0

I've been trying to edit my PCC Sent data (G79 cell) to 17/07 but it's always locked to edit the file.


----------



## jatin2029 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi all....I have applied for 176 on 29 june CO allocation 23 July Visa Grant 24 July.


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

jatin2029 said:


> Hi all....I have applied for 176 on 29 june CO allocation 23 July Visa Grant 24 July.


My God congratulations are in order. All the best in Australia.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

jatin2029 said:


> Hi all....I have applied for 176 on 29 june CO allocation 23 July Visa Grant 24 July.


Holy smoke.. Tht was lightnin quick pal..... Congrats.


----------



## jatin2029 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi all....I have applied for 176 on 29 june CO allocation 23 July Visa Grant 24 July.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Thanks Kostya. Any updates on your application?
> 
> It seems that the PCC will take one month, that'a what my embassy told me. It's funny because I have a PCC ready from the country I've been working in the last 5 yrs, but CO clearly asked for a PCC from Jordan  It should be ready by the end of August *I hope*


Hi, unixguy!

Unfortunatelly, there has been no progress with my 175th application till now... And latest info on the 4th priority applications processing (almost no CO allocation and grants) doesn't give much hope for fast processing.

So, I'm currently withdrawing 175th application to lodge 190th on August, 11.

However, I've got my PCC ready, so we might cross the finish line simultaneously 

I wish you a speedy PCC acquisition and application processing!

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

jatin2029 said:


> Hi all....I have applied for 176 on 29 june CO allocation 23 July Visa Grant 24 July.


wow that's quick, congratulations :clap2:

Did you have Form 80, PCC, and Medicals loaded before the CO assignment?

Which state sponsorship do you have?


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi, unixguy!
> 
> Unfortunatelly, there has been no progress with my 175th application till now... And latest info on the 4th priority applications processing (almost no CO allocation and grants) doesn't give much hope for fast processing.
> 
> ...


good on you mate, better to go with the 190 EOI they seem to have much better processing time. Get your Form 80 ready as well..it takes time to fill up!


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

I got my India PCCs issued in 3 days, and Australia PCC in 3 weeks. I thought it would be otherwise.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi, unixguy!
> 
> Unfortunatelly, there has been no progress with my 175th application till now... And latest info on the 4th priority applications processing (almost no CO allocation and grants) doesn't give much hope for fast processing.
> 
> ...



If u lodged valid 175 application, its no harm u can leave it as it is. 2nd one can go on parallel. U never kno which one CO comes earlier - sometimes they allocate CO for both at the same time. Then u will be asked to choose one.

I think I saw somewhere, 176 already reached end-June. so 175 shud start soon. Allocation pace I read somewhere is 1k per week!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Just noticed a !75 Grant - Cheers!

************************************
03/05/2012 - 175 lodged 
09/06/2012 - Case Officer assigned 
23/07/2012 - Meds & Police Checks finalised 
24/07/2012 - Visa Pre-approved


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Yaar Ronkhu, how did you edit the PIO 176 June Spreadsheet?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtjmLt4bD4fJdGstYU9ZcHJJRUJHV05GSXRHUXdNY2c#gid=0
> 
> I've been trying to edit my PCC Sent data (G79 cell) to 17/07 but it's always locked to edit the file.


Dude - I was also facing the same issue - you can just post a note on the forum addressing it to Wendy Thorp or Dazzmatazz asking them to update it and they will do it as they have the rights.

Earlier everyone had the right to do it but few times people screwed up the spreadsheet so they took away the rights and are updating it themselves - Just send them the details


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

i just chked my online status , my Character Assessment wasnt completed by my agent , cud this be the reason of not getting the CO?

I applied 176 SS visa on 17 May 2012 without a CO , trying to contact DIAC via telephone but the line is always busy


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> If u lodged valid 175 application, its no harm u can leave it as it is. 2nd one can go on parallel. U never kno which one CO comes earlier - sometimes they allocate CO for both at the same time. Then u will be asked to choose one.
> 
> I think I saw somewhere, 176 already reached end-June. so 175 shud start soon. Allocation pace I read somewhere is 1k per week!


My previous concern was in uncertainty if it is possible to have two online applications (175 and 190) at the same time. Today I got clarification from DIAC. Here it is:



> You will be able to lodge your 190 visa application online, despite already having previously a 175 visa application online.


So, I'll wait till August, 11, lodge 190th visa and start withdrawal process after that.

Regards,
Kostya.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kostya said:


> My previous concern was in uncertainty if it is possible to have two online applications (175 and 190) at the same time. Today I got clarification from DIAC. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frankly, I believe in your case it is better to keep 175 alive, for the fact that U can trigger your Med & PCC even now (frontlaod), which can be later used for your 190 (if u so wish). I have seen Med finalization for spill over applicants from last year taking time, this might have cascading effect. 

Most likely u will have same CO allocated for both application then Same Med & PCC can be used for both to save Med Finalization time. 

And for parallel valid VISA application from same applicant - the rule is the one Granted last cancels the earlier one. If both remain unfinalized, your CO will contact you to choose one.

Cheers!


----------



## jatin2029 (Jul 6, 2012)

unixguy said:


> wow that's quick, congratulations :clap2:
> 
> Did you have Form 80, PCC, and Medicals loaded before the CO assignment?
> 
> Which state sponsorship do you have?



Hi,

I have uploaded medical and PCC before CO assignment and other documents after CO assignment and I have applied for west aus


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

jatin2029 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have uploaded medical and PCC before CO assignment and other documents after CO assignment and I have applied for west aus


Hey congrats !!! :clap2:

Your timelines are excellent , btw what is ur job code ?

Rekha


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Dude - I was also facing the same issue - you can just post a note on the forum addressing it to Wendy Thorp or Dazzmatazz asking them to update it and they will do it as they have the rights.
> 
> Earlier everyone had the right to do it but few times people screwed up the spreadsheet so they took away the rights and are updating it themselves - Just send them the details


hey Thanks for the reply but Im unable to locate these ppl, while I PM them. You sure the IDs are correct?


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello All

Good news...I got my PR grant. All excited. :clap2:

Thank you all for the great support & info given. Meds got delayed for 3 weeks on referred status, but finalised on 24/07 & got the approval on 25/07.

thanks everybody....

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied: 19-Dec-2011| ACS +ve: 23-Jan-2012 | IELTS: 21-Apr-2012 | NSW SS Applied: 08-May-2012 | NSW SS: 31-May-2012 | 176: 07-Jun-2012 | CO(ABPF) : 26-Jun-2012 | PCC: 29-Jun-2012 | Meds:30/06 [Referred 05/07-25/07] | PR Grant: 25/07/2012


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nihal said:


> Hello All
> 
> Good news...I got my PR grant. All excited. :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Nihal. All the best in Australia.


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just an update from my end.
online submission done on June 29, however til now did not rec.any co allocation hence called up DIAC to check this am. Guess what? I was told CO already allocated on July 12 but my status still remains as processing commenced and no change to status re: docs required.
I then asked should i proceed with meds, PCC and was advised to wait til CO revert.
anyone with similar experience?


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

ronkhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a very peculiar situation here - I lodged my 176 application on 22nd June and in the website, it still shows Processing commenced which means no CO allocated.
> 
> I called up DIAC today and was told that I have been assigned a CO already on 13th July - Any one had this issue and if yes, what should I do ??



st of all, congrats on getting the CO allocation!
Just wanna share :
I am facing similar fate. Find it weird that 4 wks is nearing and no CO allocation hence called up DIAC this am. Was informed CO already allocated on July 12, my online submission was on June 29. Was advised that CO should contact anytime soon and to wait til then for meds and PCC.


----------



## baw (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my docs to the request of the CO and it's been a month since I hear from them. (Under 176, family sponsored) Do you think I should wait patiently or ask my agent to call them and check?

Please advise..


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Anyone,

Thoughts Please??



tara.jatt said:


> Hi ronkhu,
> 
> My case is priority 4 and its mentioned on the dept website that 885 with priority 4 should get a CO in 4 weeks,
> 
> I applied for 885 almost 2 months ago, still no CO, I called DIAC, officer said I should get CO by now and will leave a note on my case, still 4 weeks past no news. Should I try calling again? Is it going to affect my case if I keep on calling them say every 2-3 weeks if no progress?


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

no CO here also ince 17 May 2012 , cant even reach DIAC via phone , i dont know what to do now , i thought aussie immigration system was better , it has proved to be slow like a tortoise


----------



## jatin2029 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi...I lodged 176 application on 29 june 2012 CO allocation 23 July and visa got granted on 24th july 2012


----------



## anju80 (Jul 22, 2012)

Calling only will solve your problem mate. I saw your preoius post u have mentioned that you are using an agent. So why dont you ask your agent to solve this for you. for this only we pay them.
If you want to call DIAC, you call them exactly 9.00 am (adelaide local time). you will definetely get the line and check the Number again before you call.
I understand yoursituation,but Worrying only will not make any difference in your application mate.



ibtihaj said:


> no CO here also ince 17 May 2012 , cant even reach DIAC via phone , i dont know what to do now , i thought aussie immigration system was better , it has proved to be slow like a tortoise


----------



## anju80 (Jul 22, 2012)

Since its been 4 week, you can call them again. I believe, this will affect your application on positive side only.



tara.jatt said:


> Anyone,
> 
> Thoughts Please??


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Kostya said:


> My previous concern was in uncertainty if it is possible to have two online applications (175 and 190) at the same time. Today I got clarification from DIAC. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton!! I was looking for an answer to this question. I also plan to wait till Sept and take next course of action.


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

ronkhu said:


> Am on cloud 7 now (one more step to be on cloud nine )
> After waiting for a month now, my application moved from processing commenced to ABPF today.
> 
> Also, got the email today from my CO asking for PCC and Meds and the status of all my docs in the website shows as Met except for PCC and Med.
> ...


Hi ronkhu, congrats. Do keep us posted once you get your visa. I'm guessing it should be anytime soon.
Good luck!


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

jatin2029 said:


> Hi...I lodged 176 application on 29 june 2012 CO allocation 23 July and visa got granted on 24th july 2012


congrats!!! that was fast! did you front load your meds? what abt PCC?


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

*CO Assigned!*

I finally received an email from the CO yesterday, asking for the Meds and PCC. As I have scheduled the same for the 6th of August, I replied today and informed the CO accordingly. The CO has acknowledged the same. Now, let the games begin... :boxing:

- melbourne2013


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

*CO Assigned!*

I finally received an email from the CO yesterday, asking for the Meds and PCC. As I have scheduled the same for the 6th of August, I replied today and informed the CO accordingly. The CO has acknowledged the same. Now, let the games begin... 

- melbourne2013


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> I finally received an email from the CO yesterday, asking for the Meds and PCC. As I have scheduled the same for the 6th of August, I replied today and informed the CO accordingly. The CO has acknowledged the same. Now, let the games begin...
> 
> - melbourne2013


Congrats........... now second part of this play


----------



## sgc.rebeiro (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Expat Member.. 
We applied for our 176 Sub class visa in Aug 2008. Unfortunately, now the occupation is not on the SOL.. We are currently in priority Group 5 - Visa Sub Class 176. (Sponsor is my aunt)
An suggestion on how long it would take for them to start allocating CO to Priority Group 5 offshore applicants.
Hope there is some news there for us.
Regards
SGC


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

I applied for WA SS-176 on June 29 online.. Till now my status hasnt been changed. I was under the impression that CO will be allocated within 4 weeks...any one out here on similar situation? Should I call DIAC or continue to wait to hear for CO allocation?


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I applied for WA ss on the 28th June and received co on the 17th july


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> I finally received an email from the CO yesterday, asking for the Meds and PCC. As I have scheduled the same for the 6th of August, I replied today and informed the CO accordingly. The CO has acknowledged the same. Now, let the games begin...
> 
> - melbourne2013


congratulations :clap2:

I didn't email my CO yet, I went on and started getting my PCC/medicals ready after CO asked, but I never really replied to his email. Do you guys think it's okay that I just email him once my papers are ready?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I called Immi Dept again and this time they said a CO has been assigned to your application but he/she is not ready to contact you. Has anyone got this kind of reply? Any experiences? 




anju80 said:


> Since its been 4 week, you can call them again. I believe, this will affect your application on positive side only.





> Originally Posted by tara.jatt
> Hi ronkhu,
> 
> My case is priority 4 and its mentioned on the dept website that 885 with priority 4 should get a CO in 4 weeks,
> ...


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

unixguy said:


> congratulations :clap2:
> 
> I didn't email my CO yet, I went on and started getting my PCC/medicals ready after CO asked, but I never really replied to his email. Do you guys think it's okay that I just email him once my papers are ready?


If you are confident that your papers will be ready within the stipulated 28 days, then you can simply email him when you have the papers. Else, its always better to keep 'em posted, and let 'em know that you are working towards getting the documents requested.

I just felt that its better to keep the CO in the loop about any delays that I am experiencing on my side. This way, they know the amount of time for which they will have to wait before getting a response. I also sent a soft copy of the ARN (acknowledgement) given to me by the Passport Office, confirming my PCC appointment on the 6th of August. This serves as proof that I am working to get things done on my side.

Otherwise, the CO will remain completely in the dark about the candidate's progress, and it's possible that after a certain period of "no response", they might put the application at the "bottom of the pile", if you get what I mean. 

Sometimes, a little courtesy can work wonders. 

Just my tuppence.

- melbourne2013


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> If you are confident that your papers will be ready within the stipulated 28 days, then you can simply email him when you have the papers. Else, its always better to keep 'em posted, and let 'em know that you are working towards getting the documents requested.
> 
> I just felt that its better to keep the CO in the loop about any delays that I am experiencing on my side. This way, they know the amount of time for which they will have to wait before getting a response. I also sent a soft copy of the ARN (acknowledgement) given to me by the Passport Office, confirming my PCC appointment on the 6th of August. This serves as proof that I am working to get things done on my side.
> 
> ...


hey u don't need an appointment for PCC..you can walk straight in the passport office with the online application and start the process immediately..

Cheers,
R.


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey u don't need an appointment for PCC..you can walk straight in the passport office with the online application and start the process immediately..
> 
> Cheers,
> R.


Rinkesh, are you absolutely sure about this? The (new) PSK at Pune is approx. 30 kms from my home, and I don't want to end up disappointed, considering the fact that I will have to haul my wife and 3 year old son with me as well.

Another problem I am facing is that my wife's passport verification hasn't been completed yet (she has the passport already, as we used the "tatkaal" service). She had completed the formalities at the police station on the 15th of July, and yesterday a visit to the Police Commissionerate revealed that they have received the documents just this week. The concerned officer claimed that the passport office will receive her "clear" verification report in 2-3 days. He asked her to give a call to the PSK call center after 3 days (beginning of next week) to confirm. He refused to give his own number or any other number where we could confirm that the job was done from their side.

My question: Do the PSK call-center guys inform us if the police verification has been completed?

Given the nature of the government and how it goes about it's affairs (read slow and opaque), I am willing to take the cop's promise with a pinch of salt (read 5-7 days). Besides, who knows how long the passport officer will take to update the status ~after~ receiving the report from the cops?

I am planning to call the PSK call-center after 3 days to find out. If the verification hasn't been done by then, at least I will have 2-3 days in hand to finish it before the 6th August deadline comes up. And if they say its done, I will simply walk in the next day and obtain the PCC (provided such a facility is available at the Pune PSK).

Your thoughts?

- melbourne2013


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

finally got a CO today

17/05/2012 Application received - processing commenced 
17/05/2012 Application fee received 
27/07/2012 Application being processed further 

176 Victorian sponsored application


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

ibtihaj said:


> finally got a CO today
> 
> 17/05/2012 Application received - processing commenced
> 17/05/2012 Application fee received
> ...


has the CO contacted u?


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> Rinkesh, are you absolutely sure about this? The (new) PSK at Pune is approx. 30 kms from my home, and I don't want to end up disappointed, considering the fact that I will have to haul my wife and 3 year old son with me as well.
> 
> Another problem I am facing is that my wife's passport verification hasn't been completed yet (she has the passport already, as we used the "tatkaal" service). She had completed the formalities at the police station on the 15th of July, and yesterday a visit to the Police Commissionerate revealed that they have received the documents just this week. The concerned officer claimed that the passport office will receive her "clear" verification report in 2-3 days. He asked her to give a call to the PSK call center after 3 days (beginning of next week) to confirm. He refused to give his own number or any other number where we could confirm that the job was done from their side.
> 
> ...


Yes I am absolutely sure..i got it done for my wife and myself just last week...
PSK processed our files and sent them to SP office..the file reached the local PS the very next day..unfortunately the inspector was not kind enough to come to our place for verification...so i had to go to the police station and get the file moving..for which i even paid 1000 bucks.. ..

but just after 2 days i got a message from PSK that our PCC is ready and can be collected...


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

mhk said:


> has the CO contacted u?



it says AN EMAIL HAS BEEN SENT , i am trying to contact my representative to know whats in that email


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

update from my side is tht I got my visa grant yesterday i.e. 26th July...

today, i personally went and submitted the passport for visa stamping to mumbai...

VNA


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

vnainaus said:


> update from my side is tht I got my visa grant yesterday i.e. 26th July...
> 
> today, i personally went and submitted the passport for visa stamping to mumbai...
> 
> VNA


congrats pal, When did apply and pls brief us abt the time lines..


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> congrats pal, When did apply and pls brief us abt the time lines..



hey,
i noticed in ur timelinees that u have converted ur 175 to 176..
could u pls explain how did u do that..

cheers,
R.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey,
> i noticed in ur timelinees that u have converted ur 175 to 176..
> could u pls explain how did u do that..
> 
> ...



hey there,

If the application was lodged before 1st July 2010, DIAC gives you an opportunity to convert your 175 to 176. I lodged mine in May 2009, and I recently converted my 175 with NSW SS.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Got my PCC today however they made a slight mistake.

They have put my father's name in the reverse order (Last name First name)

Can anyone let me know if this will be an issue and do i have to get a fresh PCC done again.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Got my PCC today however they made a slight mistake.

They have put my father's name in the reverse order (Last name First name) instead of (First name Last name)

Can anyone let me know if this will be an issue and do i have to get a fresh PCC done again.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

ronkhu said:


> Got my PCC today however they made a slight mistake.
> 
> They have put my father's name in the reverse order (Last name First name) instead of (First name Last name)
> 
> Can anyone let me know if this will be an issue and do i have to get a fresh PCC done again.


That should not cause any problem. Just submit it. Co will tell you if at all there is a problem.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> If you are confident that your papers will be ready within the stipulated 28 days, then you can simply email him when you have the papers. Else, its always better to keep 'em posted, and let 'em know that you are working towards getting the documents requested.
> 
> I just felt that its better to keep the CO in the loop about any delays that I am experiencing on my side. This way, they know the amount of time for which they will have to wait before getting a response. I also sent a soft copy of the ARN (acknowledgement) given to me by the Passport Office, confirming my PCC appointment on the 6th of August. This serves as proof that I am working to get things done on my side.
> 
> ...



you are absolutely right. Honestly though, I haven't noticed the 28 days part of the deal 

I have uploaded form 80 today, and sent email to CO informing him that my Medicals should be ready next week and that my PCC needs one month to be ready.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

hello folks,

CO got assigned to my application on 10th July and requested for Medicals, pcc and f80. My medicals were loaded to Sydney office on 12th July and I have sent all the docs(F80,pcc and the receipt of my medicals) to the CO on 17th July. Yesterday I got a mail from the CO saying, my medicals have been submitted to the MOC on 18th July and they are in queue. For all these days I was under an impression that MOCs take 3-4 days to review and certify the medicals but it's been 10 days and they are still waitin for review. 

Could you please tell me, wat was your exp? how many days did it take to your medicals?


----------



## bqwpdshgda (Jul 28, 2012)

I am waiting for CO also.


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Hi,
I had applied for 176 on 30th June..Last day before the new rule commenced.. CO was allocated on 26th July. I had upload my PCC, Medicals upfront. CO asked me for more documents related to evidence of employment. I have done that and waiting!!!


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Can anyone pls tell me what next after one gets the 176 PR? How do we get it stamped on our passport in India?


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

pari said:


> Can anyone pls tell me what next after one gets the 176 PR? How do we get it stamped on our passport in India?


You have to apply at VFS.
Fee per applicant is Rs. 231.

-Melbourne


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Thank you, Sir.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

pari said:


> Thank you, Sir.


you are another lucky one who got the NSW SS in 2 weeks flat and that too on 30th june, just in nick that you could file the visa


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

pari said:


> Can anyone pls tell me what next after one gets the 176 PR? How do we get it stamped on our passport in India?


Hi there, my medicals have not been finalised yet... ppl were sayin that it takes only 3-4 days to finalise by an MOC but in my case it's more than 10 days. Could you please tell me how many days did it take to finalise your medicals?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

hello folks,

CO got assigned to my application on 10th July and requested for Medicals, pcc and f80. My medicals were loaded to Sydney office on 12th July and I have sent all the docs(F80,pcc and the receipt of my medicals) to the CO on 17th July. Yesterday I got a mail from the CO saying, my medicals have been submitted to the MOC on 18th July and they are in queue. For all these days I was under an impression that MOCs take 3-4 days to review and certify the medicals but it's been more than 10 days and they are still waitin for review. 

Could you please tell me, wat was your exp? how many days did they take to finalise your medicals?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

hello folks,

this is to the folks who got a CO assigned...

CO got assigned to my application on 10th July and requested for Medicals, pcc and f80. My medicals were loaded to Sydney office on 12th July and I have sent all the docs(F80,pcc and the receipt of my medicals) to the CO on 17th July. Yesterday I got a mail from the CO saying, my medicals have been submitted to the MOC on 18th July and they are in queue. For all these days I was under an impression that MOCs take 3-4 days to review and certify the medicals but it's been more than 10 days and they are still waitin for review. 

Could you please tell me, wat was your exp? how many days did they take to finalise your medicals?


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is my status:

27/07/2012 Health requirements finalised 
27/07/2012 Further medical results received 
27/07/2012 Further medical results received 
27/07/2012 Further medical results received 
27/07/2012 HIV blood test received 


I got my medicals done on 26th I think. Does the above status mean my meds have been finalized or that MOC is reviewing it?


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Reddy, why are you posting the same question on multiple threads?

No need to spam multiple threads with the same query. Calm down and be patient, ppl will reply.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Engi said:


> Here is my status:
> 
> 27/07/2012 Health requirements finalised
> 27/07/2012 Further medical results received
> ...


I assume you have sent the medicals on 26th July.... one day span is real good. Lucky you. I really have no idea how to proceed. Im thinkin call Parametta office tomorrow.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

I didnt send them anything. 

Its the doctors office that does all the tests and uploads the results to DIAC. My suggestion to you is be patient, your medicals will be finalized soon. If they see something out of normal, they might refer it further, which doesn't mean its a bad thing. Its just procedure, however you just have to wait a little longer if your medicals are referred.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Engi said:


> Reddy, why are you posting the same question on multiple threads?
> 
> No need to spam multiple threads with the same query. Calm down and be patient, ppl will reply.


ha ha... I know I've been a bit desp, I actually posted this in this yesterday but no one responded, so posted in diff threads to see some response..


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Engi said:


> I didnt send them anything.
> 
> Its the doctors office that does all the tests and uploads the results to DIAC. My suggestion to you is be patient, your medicals will be finalized soon. If they see something out of normal, they might refer it further, which doesn't mean its a bad thing. Its just procedure, however you just have to wait a little longer if your medicals are referred.


yeah when I say, when did you send.. that means when the did the docs upload the medical results... Doctor uploaded mine on 12th July 2012.

Anyways Im tryng to know if Im the odd one out or anyone else went through the same situation. I've been followin these threads for a long time but as far as I know no one's medicals took so much time to get finalised. Either they got finalised in 3-4 days or referred further..anyways will look for more replys and will call Parametta office tomorrow.


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

i got my CO on 27 July , reqeusted for From80 and fresh employment reference letter and salary slips

when shud i expect the MED and PCC?


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah  the waiting continues. Hear people applying via EOI (Skill Select) have started getting their invitations for 189. Not sure if there will be further delay for 175 as the priority has been moved from 3 to 4.

Fingers crossed !!





pandit81 said:


> Somewhere I viewed that 176 visa holder applied till 24th June have already got there CO's allocated so 6 more days of 176 visa applicants will get there CO's till 31st July. After that, as there is no visa lodgement from 1st July, then I think 175 processing will begin.
> 
> Hope then our turn will come


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

pandit81 said:


> Somewhere I viewed that 176 visa holder applied till 24th June have already got there CO's allocated so 6 more days of 176 visa applicants will get there CO's till 31st July. After that, as there is no visa lodgement from 1st July, then I think 175 processing will begin.
> 
> Hope then our turn will come


My friend who applied for 176 on the 29th June got his grant lastweek and also the google docs (used to update the timelines of 176) shows the same
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtjmLt4bD4fJdGstYU9ZcHJJRUJHV05GSXRHUXdNY2c#gid=0


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

World2009 said:


> My friend who applied for 176 on the 29th June got his grant lastweek and also the google docs (used to update the timelines of 176) shows the same
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtjmLt4bD4fJdGstYU9ZcHJJRUJHV05GSXRHUXdNY2c#gid=0


Some observations from the sheet:
1. All people who got co are not from asian countries..
2. Co s r allocated to people not having ict related occupations


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

destinyrules13 said:


> Some observations from the sheet:
> 1. All people who got co are not from asian countries..
> 2. Co s r allocated to people not having ict related occupations


It is not that only indian's apply for 176 visa .... you have most of the asian countries who have applied and with a CO
more over thru this excel sheet we get to know the status of people who have updated in excel but there are so many who have not updated the status here but they have got a CO allocated (it goes till the last day of the lodgement i.e. 30th of June) ---- Have got this data from different forums


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> Rinkesh, are you absolutely sure about this? The (new) PSK at Pune is approx. 30 kms from my home, and I don't want to end up disappointed, considering the fact that I will have to haul my wife and 3 year old son with me as well.
> 
> Another problem I am facing is that my wife's passport verification hasn't been completed yet (she has the passport already, as we used the "tatkaal" service). She had completed the formalities at the police station on the 15th of July, and yesterday a visit to the Police Commissionerate revealed that they have received the documents just this week. The concerned officer claimed that the passport office will receive her "clear" verification report in 2-3 days. He asked her to give a call to the PSK call center after 3 days (beginning of next week) to confirm. He refused to give his own number or any other number where we could confirm that the job was done from their side.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You must apply for PCC online.
http://www.passportindia.gov.in

Process flow is as below-

Register yourself, fill the online PCC form, upload scanned documents (4 of them as listed on the upload page), take an appointment, take a print of the acknowledgement of appointment (they dont allow you without this print and appointment), go to PSK on appointed date and time, take originals and one xerox each of docs uploaded (suggest to take few extra docs like identity/address proofs). They require separate address proof for wife, wont accept any doc with your name as proof of address for your wife. Good if you have a joint bank account with address you want to prove. And also, the passbook/bank statement must have some transaction entry within last one month. Once you go in the PSK, follow their instructions. They will take your photo, finger prints, scan any documents they want to and if your address on passport and current address are same, you can get PCC immediately. If they are different, you will have to go through police verification. Visit your police station after 5-6 days of PSK formalities. Provide the docs that police wants to prove your address and identity. Wait for around one month after which you will get SMS from PSK that your PCC is ready. Go to PSK on any working day (Mon-Fri 9:30-4:30) and collect your PCC. Remember to take your passport with you. They handover PCC to respective applicants which means your wife will also have to visit PSK to collect her own PCC.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi, can anyone tell how long does medicals take? And is it that the reports are directly sent by hospital to DIAC?


----------



## Indie (Jun 19, 2012)

World2009 said:


> It is not that only indian's apply for 176 visa .... you have most of the asian countries who have applied and with a CO
> more over thru this excel sheet we get to know the status of people who have updated in excel but there are so many who have not updated the status here but they have got a CO allocated (it goes till the last day of the lodgement i.e. 30th of June) ---- Have got this data from different forums[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> Looks like we don't see any CO allocation activity happening for 175 beyond May 31st as some of them had mentioned. Just hope the wait isn't too long..
> 
> Anyone getting their medicals & PCC done or waiting for CO allocation first?
> 
> :ranger:


Id wait they will tell you when to have them done.We sent in our application on june 12th by the 28th they sent a email saying ours were required within the next 28 days.Id wait as the only last 12 months i think.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, we applied on 26th of June. Last minute I suppose. Waiting for CO..  Crossing fingers...


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

Got CO today .. requested for form 80, medicals and pcc done for me and my wife


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> congrats pal, When did apply and pls brief us abt the time lines..


IELTS: Jan 2012
ACS Result: 13th Apr 2012
NSW SS Received: 29th May 2012
Visa Filed: 4th June 2012
PCC and Medical Submitted - July 1st week 2012
Grant Received: 26th July

-VNA


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

vnainaus said:


> IELTS: Jan 2012
> ACS Result: 13th Apr 2012
> NSW SS Received: 29th May 2012
> Visa Filed: 4th June 2012
> ...


Hey did they verify ur work exp? Did u ask ppl frm ur prev companies whet he r they have recieved any calls?


----------



## adelle_82 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi I'm New here... I'm actually on the same boat Lodged our application Last June 27 GSM 175 but my friend who lodged last June 28 GSM 475 got a CO last week....

I hope we're next...

Any updates?


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

adelle_82 said:


> Hi I'm New here... I'm actually on the same boat Lodged our application Last June 27 GSM 175 but my friend who lodged last June 28 GSM 475 got a CO last week....
> 
> I hope we're next...
> 
> Any updates?


475 is regional sponsored and it could be because of that (I mean less time for CO allocation).

Thanks


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Have a doubt ... can someone help
I have filed for 175 PR on 15th June 2012... waiting for CO

My company plans to send me to aus for a project and is planning to file my 457.. i cant tel them that i have already applied for 175. 

My question is... if it is possible to lodge 457 when 175 is already lodged personally?
If its possible then will there be any issues in processing either 457 or 175

Thanks!!
-Jas


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Jas,

I think that should not be an issue. Only that you have to exit Australia and come back (immediately, I suppose) to get 175 validation, once it gets approved.

Senior expats can explain better...

Thanks


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

adelle_82 said:


> Hi I'm New here... I'm actually on the same boat Lodged our application Last June 27 GSM 175 but my friend who lodged last June 28 GSM 475 got a CO last week....
> 
> I hope we're next...
> 
> Any updates?


Is he in P3 or P4?


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Karan



karan_2891 said:


> Hi Jas,
> 
> I think that should not be an issue. Only that you have to exit Australia and come back (immediately, I suppose) to get 175 validation, once it gets approved.
> 
> ...


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

No, I have not verified with any previous org....What I have heard that they do verification on random basis and not for all...


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

vnainaus said:


> No, I have not verified with any previous org....What I have heard that they do verification on random basis and not for all...


Umm, it's been more than two weeks and my medicals have nt been finalised yet, to know whether they r doin any other processing, I have contacted my previous employers, they didn't hear anything too..dunno how long it's gonna take, it's rough to count wen u want somethin to happen so badly.


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> hello folks,
> 
> CO got assigned to my application on 10th July and requested for Medicals, pcc and f80. My medicals were loaded to Sydney office on 12th July and I have sent all the docs(F80,pcc and the receipt of my medicals) to the CO on 17th July. Yesterday I got a mail from the CO saying, my medicals have been submitted to the MOC on 18th July and they are in queue. For all these days I was under an impression that MOCs take 3-4 days to review and certify the medicals but it's been 10 days and they are still waitin for review.
> 
> Could you please tell me, wat was your exp? how many days did it take to your medicals?


Though I have no experince about the timelines after the medicals, however going through other posts it varies based on whether it is online or paper based, in case of Paper based it takes usually 5-6 weeks (2-3 weeks just to reach to Sydney office).

I am in the same boat , completed my meds and clinic has sent it to sydney office .....now waiting for my med status to change.


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Guys

Finally, I got my visa granted today... It could've been earlier but had to wait for the FBI report which took slightly less than 2 months...

All the best to others who are waiting for the grant...

Cheers

Shubo


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

For my case, CO was allocated on 14th June and it was reviews first time on 23th June asking some more info giving 28 days to submit data, then only after 28 days, the documents were again reviewed and visa was granted. There were no update on any documents until I got the visa grant.

So, suggest to wait and once the turn comes all will be updated once...


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Though I have no experince about the timelines after the medicals, however going through other posts it varies based on whether it is online or paper based, in case of Paper based it takes usually 5-6 weeks (2-3 weeks just to reach to Sydney office).
> 
> I am in the same boat , completed my meds and clinic has sent it to sydney office .....now waiting for my med status to change.


Mine was paper based at the beginning, I.e, in 2009. Medicals were uploaded by the doctor immediately after the tests were done and it was all online. Een did u finish ur meds?


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Got visa pre-grant today..


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Visa granted today!!! So excited!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats mbc71


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

terese said:


> Got visa pre-grant today..


Congrats terese!!!

Wish you all the best :clap2:


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats everyone who got their visa! Shubo, Terese, and MBC 

Hope you all make it safely to Oz! When are you planning to move?


I'm waiting for my grant. Not sure when I'll make a move (perhaps I'll save more money before moving, not sure yet).


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

Did anyone get CO assigned recently? I applied on 29 July for 176-WA-SS and no updates on my application yet!


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry, application was submitted on June 29..


----------



## af73 (Apr 2, 2012)

Likewise I am still waiting as well.

I submitted my 176 with WA nominated sponsorship on 27th June but there has been no change to "processing commenced" status since then.

Since DIAC webpage indicates "within 28 days" my migration agent has contacted them asking for an update, explanation or allocation of a case officer.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

mansin said:


> Congrats terese!!!
> 
> Wish you all the best :clap2:



Thanks mansin and unixguy..
unixguy.. have you uploaded all docs ?


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

terese said:


> Thanks mansin and unixguy..
> unixguy.. have you uploaded all docs ?


I have uploaded Form 80 last week as requested. Did medicals and as per the hospital they should reach Oz in the next two days. Waiting for my PCC, that's gonna take few more weeks :ranger:


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Congrats!*

Congratulations to shubo2012, mbc71 and terese. All the best for your move to Australia.

@ terese: What is a "pre-grant"?

- melbourne2013


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Since 176 is an offshore visa and Im already in Australia, I have to leave the country for a few days so they can grant the visa. They gave a pre-grant notification. Now I have to inform them the dates I will be out of the country and they will arrange for visa grant in those dates.



melbourne2013 said:


> Congratulations to shubo2012, mbc71 and terese. All the best for your move to Australia.
> 
> @ terese: What is a "pre-grant"?
> 
> - melbourne2013


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

terese said:


> Since 176 is an offshore visa and Im already in Australia, I have to leave the country for a few days so they can grant the visa. They gave a pre-grant notification. Now I have to inform them the dates I will be out of the country and they will arrange for visa grant in those dates.


I guess i would be in same bucket ... all documents (incl med and pcc) done and status met. 
Form 80 shared today 

Fingers crossed and wait starts now


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

man.. that was fast... congrats bro..!!!


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Yaar Ronkhu, how did you edit the PIO 176 June Spreadsheet?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtjmLt4bD4fJdGstYU9ZcHJJRUJHV05GSXRHUXdNY2c#gid=0
> 
> I've been trying to edit my PCC Sent data (G79 cell) to 17/07 but it's always locked to edit the file.


Hei Reddy,
do have the spreadsheet for 175 people also ??? can you forward if so ? thanks
Raj


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> Yeah  the waiting continues. Hear people applying via EOI (Skill Select) have started getting their invitations for 189. Not sure if there will be further delay for 175 as the priority has been moved from 3 to 4.
> 
> Fingers crossed !!


Hi there, how do we know when the priority is changed and on what basis.  Thanks


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Hi Folks,
I have been assigned a CO on 26th July. CO has asked for more docs(Evidence of Employment) on the same day...I had them uploaded on 27th July. Medicals,PCC were uploaded upfront and were finalized on 19th July..
Now, How long will it usually take from here?


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Finally, I got my visa granted today... It could've been earlier but had to wait for the FBI report which took slightly less than 2 months...
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy - CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Melbourne

Thanks a lot... yeah, hoping to make the move in September...

Wish you all the best too...



melbourne2013 said:


> Congratulations to shubo2012, mbc71 and terese. All the best for your move to Australia.
> 
> @ terese: What is a "pre-grant"?
> 
> - melbourne2013


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot buddy...hoping to get the good news from you soon...



ronkhu said:


> Hey Buddy - CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I have uploaded Form 80 last week as requested. Did medicals and as per the hospital they should reach Oz in the next two days. Waiting for my PCC, that's gonna take few more weeks :ranger:


Hi,

Did CO ask for form 1221 as well?

Thanks


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

Any one got CO assigned for 176 submitted in June last week? Its been more than 4 weeks now and I am wondering wats gooing on....any ideas?


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Thanks a lot buddy...hoping to get the good news from you soon...


YEs - Fingers crossed as I have got my meds done on 1st Aug and today when I checked with Fortis, they had not uploaded the docs yet due to some backlogs they had.
But most probably they will do it today or on Saturday and hope to see some change in the status by monday - Not sure how long it will take from there.


----------



## af73 (Apr 2, 2012)

af73 said:


> Likewise I am still waiting as well.
> 
> I submitted my 176 with WA nominated sponsorship on 27th June but there has been no change to "processing commenced" status since then.
> 
> Since DIAC webpage indicates "within 28 days" my migration agent has contacted them asking for an update, explanation or allocation of a case officer.


Got an answer from DIAC saying WA hadn't forwarded my confirmation of sponsorship. Without that DIAC won't look at it never mind appoint a CO!

If I hadn't got in touch I think there was a risk it would have sat in no man's land for ever so I've asked WA to resend it a.s.a.p

You would think if you received an application for a state sponsored visa someone might notice and action the fact that there was no sponsorship approval attached?

Doesn't sound like very joined up thinking to me


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

santomic said:


> Any one got CO assigned for 176 submitted in June last week? Its been more than 4 weeks now and I am wondering wats gooing on....any ideas?


Hi don't worry was in the same boat last week applied for 176 on the 20 jun got my co only on 31 jul....sometimes they just take time... Keep checking online status

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Hi,
I am in the same boat. You can see my timeline for more details. Thanks.
@All : Lets all keep posted on any updates in future.


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I applied for 176 on the 28th June case officer allocated July 17th all docs met, medicals have been received just waiting for them to be met


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

af73 said:


> Got an answer from DIAC saying WA hadn't forwarded my confirmation of sponsorship. Without that DIAC won't look at it never mind appoint a CO!
> 
> If I hadn't got in touch I think there was a risk it would have sat in no man's land for ever so I've asked WA to resend it a.s.a.p
> 
> ...


Wow that sounds bit scary! When you returned the signed sponsorship form to WA, did you get an email confirmation that WA has cofirmed the sponsorship to DIAC by forwarding Form 1100? If the delays in allocating CO are due to this, i might need to call DIAC to check my application staus. Any suggestions??!


----------



## af73 (Apr 2, 2012)

santomic said:


> Wow that sounds bit scary! When you returned the signed sponsorship form to WA, did you get an email confirmation that WA has cofirmed the sponsorship to DIAC by forwarding Form 1100? If the delays in allocating CO are due to this, i might need to call DIAC to check my application staus. Any suggestions??!


Hi Santomic, 

The letter I received from WA confirming SS approval had a return slip which I had to sign agreeing to the obligations of sponsorship.

It said "WA will then forward this to DIAC". So it seems like either they didn't or something else went wrong.

If your CO allocation is overdue I would definitely contact either WA or DIAC, or get your agent to if you are using one.

Emails to the general enquiry dept of DIAC might not work as they tend not to be able to advise you further if a CO hasn't been allocated.

Its frustrating as it feels like A can't do anything until B does.......but B is waiting for A to do its stuff first :confused2:


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

af73 said:


> Hi Santomic,
> 
> The letter I received from WA confirming SS approval had a return slip which I had to sign agreeing to the obligations of sponsorship.
> 
> ...


I think all SS needs your TRN for sending form 1100 to DIAC. DIAC will only start the waiting period for CO allocation once that form is received. 

I delayed sharing my TRN with VIC SS which delayed whole process for me! 

hope this helps


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

achinj said:


> I think all SS needs your TRN for sending form 1100 to DIAC. DIAC will only start the waiting period for CO allocation once that form is received.
> 
> I delayed sharing my TRN with VIC SS which delayed whole process for me!
> 
> hope this helps


Thanks.
In my case, i had receieved a confirmation email from WA that they had forwarded the 1100 form to DIAC. 
As i am still not sure on whats holding up for CO allocation, i would be calling DIAC on Monday for any updates.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys, the CO is not reply to my emails 

I sent one email informing CO that I have uploaded Form 80, and few days later I sent another email to CO informing him that hospitals have mailed the results.

I used the email they contacted me from: [email protected]

is that correct? do they usually respond? I got automatic replies saying that they will respond within a week or so (but they didn't).


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Guys, the CO is not reply to my emails
> 
> I sent one email informing CO that I have uploaded Form 80, and few days later I sent another email to CO informing him that hospitals have mailed the results.
> 
> ...


They usually respond. you have CO from which team? I got from T2 and I have submitted Form 80 on friday and not yet acknowledged by CO!


----------



## vr4indian (Mar 5, 2012)

*Group for 175 lodged in June*

Hi All

Would like to create a new thread for 175-June applicants. As I am from HR, I assume, CO allocation will take around 6 months. However, if we can share our status with other group members then at least we can get overall idea about processing time.

Format to use:

Apply: Date 
CO: Yes [date]/No
VISA: Yes / Waiting 
HR: YES
Ocp Code: 26xxxx

Thanks


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Any CO allocations today?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

karan_2891 said:


> Any CO allocations today?


it has gone quiet again from Friday


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

World2009 said:


> it has gone quiet again from Friday


yup. Crossing fingers amd waiting for 11th Aug. . . .


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

amraj1982 said:


> yup. Crossing fingers amd waiting for 11th Aug. . . .


What will happen to the old visa applications after 11th Aug?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

nasif said:


> What will happen to the old visa applications after 11th Aug?


I read somewhere that they will start with 175s from May/June after 11Aug. First someone said 1st Aug. But now it is 11. Just hoping for the best.


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

amraj1982 said:


> I read somewhere that they will start with 175s from May/June after 11Aug. First someone said 1st Aug. But now it is 11. Just hoping for the best.


yeah....same here...have applied for 175 on 30th april.....but still no CO allocation


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Plz find my timelines below


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> I read somewhere that they will start with 175s from May/June after 11Aug. First someone said 1st Aug. But now it is 11. Just hoping for the best.



Thats not for old folks, its for SKILLSELECT new 1st 100 application invitation only.

U can have some idea from this *Old Cat-4 sheet*


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

Any CO allocations today? I called DIAC today for updates and I am asked to wait for one more week for CO to be allocated due to high volume of applicants! My wait continues....;(


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

CO assigned today, thrilled ....at the same time confused... Not yet received my wife's passport cannot apply for PCC until I get the passport....please guide ......


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Your timelines please... 175 or 176???
Whats the code?



keerthi said:


> CO assigned today, thrilled ....at the same time confused... Not yet received my wife's passport cannot apply for PCC until I get the passport....please guide ......


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

keerthi said:


> CO assigned today, thrilled ....at the same time confused... Not yet received my wife's passport cannot apply for PCC until I get the passport....please guide ......


Congratz Keerthi............:clap2:
Plz share your timelines


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

achinj said:


> They usually respond. you have CO from which team? I got from T2 and I have submitted Form 80 on friday and not yet acknowledged by CO!




I'm on different team, still no reply yet! Do you have the email of the CO, or do we send the email to the team email? I think it's the team email, that's what I have anyway.

If no change until tomorrow, I will call up the hospital and see if my medicals have arrived, as they mailed them last week.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I'm on different team, still no reply yet! Do you have the email of the CO, or do we send the email to the team email? I think it's the team email, that's what I have anyway.
> 
> If no change until tomorrow, I will call up the hospital and see if my medicals have arrived, as they mailed them last week.


I think we guys need to wait because they are takin very long time to finalise the meds. I finished my meds on 12th july, results went for MOC review on 18th July, still there is no update, on 2nd I was told that meds are still waitin to be reviewed. So I guess there is a huge delay.

PS: Mine is a paper based application.


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Congratz Keerthi............:clap2:
> Plz share your timelines


Applied 175 on 16 th may 2012


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Just wondering as to how many 175 applicants are waiting for a CO ??


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey noticed a 16th may applicant being assigned a CO.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey folks very elated to announce that I got the magic email today!!!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Hey folks very elated to announce that I got the magic email today!!!


wonderful news pal, wish u a great future down under.

Why do you think your visa grant took a long time?? were ur meds referred?wen did they finalise ur meds?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Hey folks very elated to announce that I got the magic email today!!!


Congrats!!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Congrats!!


Hey Ozbound, howdy?... why is there a looong delay in ur case? were ur med referred further?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Hey Ozbound, howdy?... why is there a looong delay in ur case? were ur med referred further?


My meds were referred 4 July. There is a severe backlog of cases at the HOC right now. I was told it could be up to another 2 weeks before my meds are finalised.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> My meds were referred 4 July. There is a severe backlog of cases at the HOC right now. I was told it could be up to another 2 weeks before my meds are finalised.


Mine went to Sydney office on 18th July, they didn't say it was referred but it has been waitin for a review. Know anythin abt the time, it takes to finalise?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Mine went to Sydney office on 18th July, they didn't say it was referred but it has been waitin for a review. Know anythin abt the time, it takes to finalise?


If it's not referred, 2-3 weeks. If it is referred, who knows.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> I think we guys need to wait because they are takin very long time to finalise the meds. I finished my meds on 12th july, results went for MOC review on 18th July, still there is no update, on 2nd I was told that meds are still waitin to be reviewed. So I guess there is a huge delay.
> 
> PS: Mine is a paper based application.




But how did you know that your Meds actually reached Sydney? I want to make sure that they arrived. The status still shows:

_Health requirements outstanding 
Medical examination required 
Chest X-Ray report required 
Chest X-Ray film required 
HIV blood test required_


I'm also worried as to why the CO/team didn't reply my two emails, I hope this is normal.


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yup..lets hope for the best...



ronkhu said:


> YEs - Fingers crossed as I have got my meds done on 1st Aug and today when I checked with Fortis, they had not uploaded the docs yet due to some backlogs they had.
> But most probably they will do it today or on Saturday and hope to see some change in the status by monday - Not sure how long it will take from there.


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations...



eternal.wanderer said:


> Hey folks very elated to announce that I got the magic email today!!!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> But how did you know that your Meds actually reached Sydney? I want to make sure that they arrived. The status still shows:
> 
> Health requirements outstanding
> Medical examination required
> ...


On 28th July, I got a mail from the CO informin me tht meds were recieved and are waitin for a review.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Got my meds referred today and keeping n mind the current backlog and the turn around, the long wait starts again.

Any idea, how long will it now take from now ?


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Still waiting... :ranger: seems it has gone quiet for 175 once again. was thinking if i should do my medicals and pcc now 

any suggestions?



thewall said:


> Thats not for old folks, its for SKILLSELECT new 1st 100 application invitation only.
> 
> U can have some idea from this *Old Cat-4 sheet*


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

Applied on 22nd June, waiting for CO


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> On 28th July, I got a mail from the CO informin me tht meds were recieved and are waitin for a review.



I see. Since the hospital has mailed my Meds, I checked the status of the shipment and it is delivered. I believe in Arrived to Oz last Friday. Let's give one more week, then I will email and see if they actually got my Meds. Still no change to the status..


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I see. Since the hospital has mailed my Meds, I checked the status of the shipment and it is delivered. I believe in Arrived to Oz last Friday. Let's give one more week, then I will email and see if they actually got my Meds. Still no change to the status..


Mine were actually referred.. Darn


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi, have anyone applied in June got a CO allocated yet?


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Mine were actually referred.. Darn



So your Meds arrived to Australia on 18-July, and CO emailed you on 28-July to tell you that they arrived.

and today 8-Aug the status of the Meds changed to referred?


So referred means that they're checking the results of your Meds? Does this happen with everybody or only with people who have certain medical history or something?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> So your Meds arrived to Australia on 18-July, and CO emailed you on 28-July to tell you that they arrived.
> 
> and today 8-Aug the status of the Meds changed to referred?
> 
> So referred means that they're checking the results of your Meds? Does this happen with everybody or only with people who have certain medical history or something?


Medicals reached syd hoc on 12th july, they were referred on 18th july... Co gave me tht info on 28th july.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Medicals reached syd hoc on 12th july, they were referred on 18th july... Co gave me tht info on 28th july.



I see. Let's not worry about this, we're almost there :clap2:


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I see. Let's not worry about this, we're almost there :clap2:


Tnx pal, I think one of us should get an award for bein so patient. Mbc and her DH are the most eligible as of now.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Tnx pal, I think one of us should get an award for bein so patient. Mbc and her DH are the most eligible as of now.



hehe yep. it's not that bad though, I waited 14+ weeks for state sponsorship which is supposed to take 12 weeks max  I think it's not that bad, the wait that is, people usually wait more for immigration. I think we will hear good news soon anyway :ranger:


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> hehe yep. it's not that bad though, I waited 14+ weeks for state sponsorship which is supposed to take 12 weeks max  I think it's not that bad, the wait that is, people usually wait more for immigration. I think we will hear good news soon anyway :ranger:


Waitin at the initials stages is way diff than waitin now standin one step away frm the magical news.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

sra1bob said:


> Hi, can anyone tell how long does medicals take? And is it that the reports are directly sent by hospital to DIAC?


Medical tests should take less than 2 hrs. Getting the results finalised can take a week. Yes, hospital sends them directly to DIAC.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys, update 

the status of my Meds: Health requirements finalised	

All the tests "received" 

Thank God! one more hurdle down...now I have to wait for PCC. According to my country's embassy, it should be ready in the next two weeks :ranger:


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

I just noticed that health requirements for me and my wife has been finalized. It was so quick .... I was not expecting such an update as the reports were delivered to Sydney office yesterday afternoon...


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

Pre Grant Received for me and my wife today! happy and relieved


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

congrats pal...


guys how to contact MOC r any authority to know abt the referred medicals status?
My agent says, he tried contactin but there was no answer, he called and emailed them but no answer...


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Lucky guy!

Were they ever "referred" or yours went straight from received to finalised?



unixguy said:


> Guys, update
> 
> the status of my Meds: Health requirements finalised
> 
> ...


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

patopking said:


> Lucky guy!
> 
> Were they ever "referred" or yours went straight from received to finalised?



they went from 'required' straight to received and finalised. Do you have any medical condition or history? it takes little time if you do, but not much


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> they went from 'required' straight to received and finalised. Do you have any medical condition or history? it takes little time if you do, but not much


weeks, months.. a little time? Lol lot of optimistic words there... 

any updates guys???


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

No condition that I am aware of.

Even my IOM doctor told me all the medicals were ok even the chest x-ray.



unixguy said:


> they went from 'required' straight to received and finalised. Do you have any medical condition or history? it takes little time if you do, but not much


----------



## vimsymeghie (Jun 18, 2012)

Guys,

I think we can use the following link to see whats the status & how much time it takes for HIGH RISK contry to get 176 approved.I reuqest if you all can fill in yr data which might help any1 from us.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aid7y06nmkT9dERmczFhT3NZSXNDcTFXc090Q2pIZ2c


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

vimsymeghie said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think we can use the following link to see whats the status & how much time it takes for HIGH RISK contry to get 176 approved.I reuqest if you all can fill in yr data which might help any1 from us.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aid7y06nmkT9dERmczFhT3NZSXNDcTFXc090Q2pIZ2c


We have so many such sheets and analysis is just makin me more tensed. Anyways the diac is not followin a proper logic to cover the applications.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

I never checked such sheets. It doesn't make any difference really. Let's just apply, the visa will come when (and if) it comes


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

patopking said:


> No condition that I am aware of.
> 
> Even my IOM doctor told me all the medicals were ok even the chest x-ray.


Then you've got nothing to worry about, you should be getting your grant soon :clap2:


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I never checked such sheets. It doesn't make any difference really. Let's just apply, the visa will come when (and if) it comes


He he it actually helps our analytical skills, 

he got his co assigned on this day so I should get one on this day..

he got his visa after these many days so should I... lol

but some ppl have created some nice sheets, should appreciate thie efforts.


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Timeline please - police certificate already submitted*

Hi Mates,

Can someone please advise how long does it take after submission of original Penal certificates (police clearance certificates) to GSM for the visa results to come through?

I have applied under Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) subclass 176 with Approved WA state sponsorship. All mandatory and requested documents including medicals have been submitted in June and the online visa tracking status shows all criteria's met except the penal certificate which shows as 'required'. 

The original penal certificates for all countries that I have resided in the past 10 years was dispatched and received by the GSM Adelaide dept about 12 days back. However the online visa tracking status still shows the penal certificate status as 'required'. 

As of now all documents and medical and police certs are submitted. So any idea mates how long it will take before the outcome of the visa application is known?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

*Time for visa assessment*

Hello,

I recently came across this page on immigration website, where they have mentioned about the time each VISA processing might take.

Client Service Charter

For VISA 190 it is 6 months and for VISA 189 it is 12 months. 
I had heard that the time to process and grant VISA would not decrease after skill select is bought in practice. But I don't think thats happening.

anyone has any idea on this??

Thanks
Gopal


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

speedyv9 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Can someone please advise how long does it take after submission of original Penal certificates (police clearance certificates) to GSM for the visa results to come through?
> 
> ...


Drop a quick note to your CO - Atleast i did the same. After submitting / uploading the docs, I used to send a mail confirmation to my CO stating that I have uploaded the docs and asked him to confirm if the docs were ok and within the next day or sometimes the same day, i used to see the status changing to Met from Required.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Drop a quick note to your CO - Atleast i did the same. After submitting / uploading the docs, I used to send a mail confirmation to my CO stating that I have uploaded the docs and asked him to confirm if the docs were ok and within the next day or sometimes the same day, i used to see the status changing to Met from Required.


That's not happening in my case, I am afraid.

CO asked for Form80 and Wife English Language Proof. So I uploaded these documents on July 18 and July 26 with the difference of 8 days in between and emailed the CO twice (One for Form80 and second for Wife English Proof).

Somehow, I have not got any reply from the CO and there is NO change in the on-line status as well. 

Just wondering what would be the reason?


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

*175 application in May: got the CO assigned*

Hello All,
It seems our thread '175 application in May: anybody with CO assigned?'
has got deleted. However, the good news is that I got the CO assigned today.

However, he has asked for lot of information like medicals, PCC, form 80, employer references, payslips etc. What is intriguing is that I have already front loaded all these documents.

So, has he not gone through the uploaded docs yet and sent me a generic mail or is there some problem with the information provided?

Does anybody get a similar mail? I saw vss got a direct grant as he front loaded the PCC and meds.

Has anybody ever called the CO? Do they respond well?

Thanks,
Aanchal


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

In my case, I uploaded the form 80 5 days after the CO requested for it. I emailed him immediately and the next day - in my case, I do not have a status for form 80 so I can't even tell whether it was received or not.

My CO was then changed and the new one asked me for the proof of English for my wife. I uploaded a week later and emailed him. He changed the status to MET on the same day of the email.



msvayani said:


> That's not happening in my case, I am afraid.
> 
> CO asked for Form80 and Wife English Language Proof. So I uploaded these documents on July 18 and July 26 with the difference of 8 days in between and emailed the CO twice (One for Form80 and second for Wife English Proof).
> 
> ...


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

msvayani said:


> That's not happening in my case, I am afraid.
> 
> CO asked for Form80 and Wife English Language Proof. So I uploaded these documents on July 18 and July 26 with the difference of 8 days in between and emailed the CO twice (One for Form80 and second for Wife English Proof).
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that - Not sure why (Probably depends on CO to CO).
In my case many a times, when i had any doubt before uploading the doc and my mailed my CO, he replied always.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

They bought this process in so they could manage the amount of visas being processed by sending an invite rather than having to process every application made even if several of them may fail for not meeting the requirements. Considering some people were at one point waiting 2 years or more I think 6 or 12 months from invite is good. The processing times won't include your wait from EOI to invite, because that is not visa processing because you have not made an application at EOI.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats great. sure you are relieved now..


Mine was lodged on the 22nd june..Wonder when will this will assigned?

Also.. Does anyone know if the 28 day application rule holds good for skill select? which means although aug 11 is the date when you file for visa, you application will be in queue after 28 days when its NON editable.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Thats great. sure you are relieved now..
> 
> 
> Mine was lodged on the 22nd june..Wonder when will this will assigned?
> ...


Thanks but till you get a grant, you do not feel relieved, in fact, I am more anxious now.


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats aanchalk. I received a mail from CO asking loads of info though I uploaded everything before. I am yet to get my PCC.


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

satyamusti said:


> Congrats aanchalk. I received a mail from CO asking loads of info though I uploaded everything before. I am yet to get my PCC.


I had the CO from TEAM-4 and she didn't ask for any docs since i frontloaded everything including PCC and medicals


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

What was ur ANZCO Code.



vss said:


> I had the CO from TEAM-4 and she didn't ask for any docs since i frontloaded everything including PCC and medicals


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

jas131 said:


> What was ur ANZCO Code.


Software Engineer


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

vss said:


> I had the CO from TEAM-4 and she didn't ask for any docs since i frontloaded everything including PCC and medicals


It depends on how your documentation is.


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Mine was paper based at the beginning, I.e, in 2009. Medicals were uploaded by the doctor immediately after the tests were done and it was all online. Een did u finish ur meds?


My meds are finalized today. Took long time to reach HOC, Sydney.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> My meds are finalized today. Took long time to reach HOC, Sydney.


Congrats pal, wen did u go for medicals? Were they referred?


----------



## Indie (Jun 19, 2012)

satyamusti said:


> whats the cost for medicals?


@satyamusti - Did you get a case officer assigned for your GSM 175 filed on 17 May'12 ???. I see from your post that you got case officer assigned on 5th Aug.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Lodged 175 on Jun 25th. waiting for CO to be assigned. people lodged in april last week got PR in first week of june. But now with the new EOI system all COs seem to be busy. we may get delayed!


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Indie,
Have you applied for 175 in june?
I applied online on june 25th, pcc and medicals done waiting for CO to be assigned. What is your status?


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Guys,

Looks like CO is still being assigned for cases in April & may. Looks like we might need to wait for longer time. Called up DIAC and they said there will be delay in processing priority 4 & 5 apps. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Is there anyone who applied in june and got CO allocated?


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Congrats pal, wen did u go for medicals? Were they referred?


Thanks! No they were in required status earlier but changed to received status yesterday when my medicals reached there? 

Does finalized status mean all good or is it " met" after which we can relax.  ?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Thanks! No they were in required status earlier but changed to received status yesterday when my medicals reached there?
> 
> Does finalized status mean all good or is it " met" after which we can relax.  ?


Yeah finalised means, they r positive.


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Yeah finalised means, they r positive.


What is status of your medicals? Are they finalised yet?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> What is status of your medicals? Are they finalised yet?


Mine is a paper based application so I don.t have an option to check the online status. However, co told me that my medicals have been referred since 18th July 2012.


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

Indie said:


> @satyamusti - Did you get a case officer assigned for your GSM 175 filed on 17 May'12 ???. I see from your post that you got case officer assigned on 5th Aug.


Yes Indie. My case has a CO


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Hello All,
> It seems our thread '175 application in May: anybody with CO assigned?'
> has got deleted. However, the good news is that I got the CO assigned today.
> 
> ...


The good news is here, I got the visa granted at 6:59 am today


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> The good news is here, I got the visa granted at 6:59 am today


Congrats mate.....


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> The good news is here, I got the visa granted at 6:59 am today


Ohh..cool..thts gr8 news..so u didn hve to provide the docs again?


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

speedyv9 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Can someone please advise how long does it take after submission of original Penal certificates (police clearance certificates) to GSM for the visa results to come through?
> 
> ...


Thanks mates for your inputs so far. But yet to receive precise answer interms of how long does it take after submission of all the docs (medical + pcc) to the CO. Just to understand the estimated time for the final outcome of the visa 176 to be known.


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

new allocation dates are here: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

new allocation dates are here: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

nasif said:


> Congrats mate.....


Thanks


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

I got to know from DIAC today that my WA SS approval ( 1100) has not been recieved to allocate my case to a CO... I called WA and they confirmed that they had already forwarded the 1100 to DIAC and they will resend it again. 
Do you guys know how this process work between SS and DIAC? Any one out here on similar situtaion?


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

I got to know from DIAC today that my WA SS approval ( 1100) has not been recieved to allocate my case to a CO... I called WA and they confirmed that they had already forwarded the 1100 to DIAC and they will resend it again. 
Do you guys know how this process work between SS and DIAC? Any one out here on similar situtaion?


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

What I infer from these allocation dates 189 applications will be processed faster than 175 applications received in June. Am I missing something here?


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats aanchalk!


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

*Allocation Dates for GSM Updated*

Hi Fellows,

Allocation Dates for GSM Application updated today, Case officers are assigned to 19 March 2012 cases for 175 Applications...

This update is bigger jump than previous. 56 days cases move...Fingers crossed to get CO in next update :ranger:

Have a look at: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> Ohh..cool..thts gr8 news..so u didn hve to provide the docs again?


yes, actually the CO was assigned around 3 pm Australian time yesterday. So, I guess she looked at some documents and also sent the generic mail. Most of the documents status had changed to MET yesterday even though the mail mentioned them as required.

Today when she came to office she had a look at remaining docs and gave us the grant .

Thanks!


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Folks...DIAC has made great progress. Allocation Dates for 175 has been updated from 23 Jan to 19 Mar 2012.... Allocation Dates


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Pencil said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> Allocation Dates for GSM Application updated today, Case officers are assigned to 19 March 2012 cases for 175 Applications...
> 
> ...


Yes, that shows they are committed to finishing the old applications ASAP. I applied 175 on 13th May, got the CO assigned yesterday and got the grant today.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## vasirs (Jun 18, 2012)

*Waiting for CO*

Hi Guys,

I have lodged Skilled - (VF 475) Regional Sponsored visa application on 25 May 2012, can any one let me know how much time does it take to allocate CO.

Thanks,
VASIRS


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Today is my day ... VISA GRANTED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow !!!!!!!!! Cant express my feeling !!!!!!!! Feeling very happy, relieved and much down under 

This forum is fabulous. I was being silent observer and you folks are amazing !!!!!! very supportive to each other !! 

I wish all the rest who are waiting for their grants to get it soon !!! Wish you all the best !


----------



## Indie (Jun 19, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Hi Indie,
> Have you applied for 175 in june?
> I applied online on june 25th, pcc and medicals done waiting for CO to be assigned. What is your status?


Yep, I applied on 8th June for gSM 175 but I got a state sponsorship from Vic on 17th June , MY BAD. However I have not done the medicals and PCC yet, just waiting for my FBI report as i was in US for 3 yrs. Once I get them I will go for PCC in Blore but medicals I need to wait until a case officer is assigned.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

NE0 said:


> What I infer from these allocation dates 189 applications will be processed faster than 175 applications received in June. Am I missing something here?



 interesting..I am an applicant on the 25th may.

Now, think of it this way, when you submit an application, it is open for 28 days to make changes and after which the application is locked.IF this is the case, then even though the application for skillselect opens on Aug 11th.. the CO's have 28 more days to work on backlogs.I assume old 176's have all been assigned and hence only 175's are left to be assigned a CO.

I personally know VSS from the forum has got a visa ( Application : 26th may)

and in other forums have read about a JUNE 5th application getting a CO.

Your comments please!!!!


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats excellent.. have a DRINK on me 

Now praying for JUNE applicants.. Any insights?

So whens your first move?

PM me your number if u can and we can be in touch.


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Yes, that shows they are committed to finishing the old applications ASAP. I applied 175 on 13th May, got the CO assigned yesterday and got the grant today.
> 
> Wish you all the best!


Wow....That's awesome. Just unbelievable to get grant in 1 day...Best of luck .

What were your claims points? I guess 65 right?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

aanchalk said:


> Yes, that shows they are committed to finishing the old applications ASAP. I applied 175 on 13th May, got the CO assigned yesterday and got the grant today.
> 
> Wish you all the best!


Congrats!!!!


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, got my grant on 6th Aug. 2012. 

Really fabolus. I had made a blunder of not sending Form 80. CO had requested it in her first email. I completed it on 16 June, but don't know how copied it to uploaded files folder. I was waiting for my PCC from Singapore CO received it on 2nd Aug and emailed me that only thing she was waiting for was Form 80. 

Can't say how I felt after reading that email. I uploaded them first thing on 3rd Aug and emailed her. On Monday my friend garrycool called me to check my email if there is something. I said that will take few months as they might verify my details after getting Form 80. 

But that miraculous, elusive email was already there.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

:cheer2: super excited regarding the new allocation dates... can expect a CO anytime soon, ppl...
(got to run n apply for my US and Canda PCC now :bolt


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Just a thought...

We (myself and my friend garrycool, who went to Mel. last week) had pursued our cases like many othres with the help from this forum. I am wondering why don't travel agents try to close this forum?  

We refer this a one stop guide, mentor to whoever asks us for help....

It is really amazing not just in guiding about what to do but also in showing support and encouragemtn in the time of crisis.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations everyone!



eternal.wanderer said:


> Hi, got my grant on 6th Aug. 2012.
> 
> Really fabolus. I had made a blunder of not sending Form 80. CO had requested it in her first email. I completed it on 16 June, but don't know how copied it to uploaded files folder. I was waiting for my PCC from Singapore CO received it on 2nd Aug and emailed me that only thing she was waiting for was Form 80.
> 
> ...



so did CO actually requested PCC? My CO requested PCC+Meds+Form80


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

I have a query and Need help for Address Proof. V r staying in a rented house which got changed 8 months back. the Only address proof i have is -"bank Statement". The Address in Bank got changed 1 month back , so will it be fine if i provide them the Present month Statement and 1 statement of Last year( as a Last year Proof).


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Dev,

This may suffice for DIAC but for PCC later on, you might need another address proof (especially if your account is in a private bank). My suggestion would be to get address changed in your voter id card. You may have to fill up form 8A (check details on http://ceodelhi.gov.in/home.aspx). You will have to submit this form with an address proof (at your nearest Booth Level Officer's office)  and you can give your bank statement as proof. Turnaround time is 15 days to One Month and you can track progress online. 

Thnx


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations... Wishing you all the best and hoping to see you down under...

Cheers



satsblr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is my day ... VISA GRANTED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow !!!!!!!!! Cant express my feeling !!!!!!!! Feeling very happy, relieved and much down under
> 
> ...


----------



## satsblr (May 10, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Congratulations... Wishing you all the best and hoping to see you down under...
> 
> Cheers



Hi Shubo2012:

I saw you too from blr and heading to NSW. What are your dates of travel to syd?

Pl message 

Satsblr


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Everything was silent and suddenly medicals are gettin finalised and ppl r recievin grants. Good to see this.. hope our waitin ends too.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

sounds logical. Good too!
I'm searching all the forums for news about june applicants getting CO. I hope we will all get CO very soon.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

@indie: Have you converted the visa type to 176 then?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hei Guys, it seems that the allocation dates have changed yesterday and they are speeding up. CO already allocated for May applications. So hopefully anytime for us June people.  crossing fingers.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Website said only march 2012 for gsm 175 - priority 4. Was it may?? Am I missing something here?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Its March. But in Waiting fir CO gang, i could see the May applicants geting CO allocated yesterday.


----------



## Indie (Jun 19, 2012)

@Neo - It is not possible now. The 175 can be converted to 176 only for people who lodged before July 2010 and that option is no longer available. I need to withdraw 175 and lodge 176 which will cost me an additional 2960$$$.


----------



## Indie (Jun 19, 2012)

NE0 said:


> @indie: Have you converted the visa type to 176 then?


@Neo: It is not possible to do now. GSM 175 could be converted to 176 prior to 2010 and that option is being revoked now.


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

amraj1982 said:


> Its March. But in Waiting fir CO gang, i could see the May applicants geting CO allocated yesterday.


Hi All,
I applied for 175 on 23rd May 2012. So can i expect CO to be assigned to me anytime in this month?  fingers crossed.

Any one who applied in early May 2012 got CO allocated ? Please update here.

Thanks...


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> The good news is here, I got the visa granted at 6:59 am today


Congrats Mate  happy to see that..!!! :clap2:


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

vss said:


> I am Chennai


Hei Vss,
I noticed that you had already front loaded the PCC and Meds, but once you complete the Meds, will the clinic forward directly to the IMMI ? or will they pass it on to you to upload it ? 
But anyways, happy to hear the news about the grant..!! cheers
Raj


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Raj,

Med reports are directly uploaded on to website by eHealth hospitals and the status would change on your application a week later.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> Raj,
> 
> Med reports are directly uploaded on to website by eHealth hospitals and the status would change on your application a week later.


Ohh.. I see.. So have you done the meds or PCC yet ? In your case, you would need from HK and India and any places you stayed... Guess you started the work ?


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Partially yes - cant do HK pcc without a letter from DIAC - CO will provide this and only then I will be able to get it done.

In the process of getting my India pcc & meds done by this month or so as I am hoping to get CO to be assigned by Sep  fingers crossed


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah me too..!!


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

There was a thread floating for 175 - May. I guess it got deleted for some reason.. From what i could remember, many had mentioned that they got their COs assigned. Good Luck !!




movetoaus said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for 175 on 23rd May 2012. So can i expect CO to be assigned to me anytime in this month?  fingers crossed.
> 
> Any one who applied in early May 2012 got CO allocated ? Please update here.
> ...


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> The good news is here, I got the visa granted at 6:59 am today


hey Congratulations...
i had applied for 175 on 23rd May 2012. My acs code is software engg. So can I expect CO to be assigned in a week or two. I saw some one who had lodged on 17th May also got CO assigned 

Thanks...


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, I applied on 17th May and have a CO. Collating PCC's now


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

satyamusti said:


> Yes, I applied on 17th May and have a CO. Collating PCC's now


wow congrats.. and all the best.
Once the visa is granted, what is the procedure after that? Do we(I and my wife) need to send our passports to Delhi for stamping? How much time it takes for this to be done?

Thanks...


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

Its not mandatory to get the visa label stamped on the passport.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Indie said:


> @Neo - It is not possible now. The 175 can be converted to 176 only for people who lodged before July 2010 and that option is no longer available. I need to withdraw 175 and lodge 176 which will cost me an additional 2960$$$.


Oh! That's bad.


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

*175 - 5 May but case officer so far!*

Congrats to all those guyz who got the case officers and got grant in few hours .

I am just concerned about my case :confused2: I had lodged the case on 5 May but no CO assigned so far!

Anyone of May lodged case having no CO like mine? :violin:


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Pencil said:


> Congrats to all those guyz who got the case officers and got grant in few hours .
> 
> I am just concerned about my case :confused2: I had lodged the case on 5 May but no CO assigned so far!
> 
> Anyone of May lodged case having no CO like mine? :violin:


Though most of the ppl who applied in May have got COs, I do not think you need to worry. It also depends on how many applications they have from a country.

Till the official allocation date on DIAC website has not reached your date of application, it is okay if you do not have a CO.

Hope you have a CO soon.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

quiet again!!!! or most of the applicants in this forum have a CO?????


----------



## sdahiya85 (Oct 5, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> Though most of the ppl who applied in May have got COs, I do not think you need to worry. It also depends on how many applications they have from a country.
> 
> Till the official allocation date on DIAC website has not reached your date of application, it is okay if you do not have a CO.
> 
> Hope you have a CO soon.


Hi Anchalk,

Congrats on your speedy grant. Just one question, did you claim your spouse points as well ?

regards
sdahiya85


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

sdahiya85 said:


> Hi Anchalk,
> 
> Congrats on your speedy grant. Just one question, did you claim your spouse points as well ?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I did not claim points for my spouse as for that ACS skills assessment would have been reqd for him too which meant another expense of INR 20, 000:tongue1:

I had enough points (75) without it. Also since I applied with the old rules, more points did not give any advantage, so it was not required. But I understand with the new rules, more points means means better chances of getting an invite.

All the best!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

World2009 said:


> quiet again!!!! or most of the applicants in this forum have a CO?????


Hi Friends,

I think as per DIAC website, processing date for Priority Group 4 has been moved from 23rd Jan (from about a week/fortnight back) to 13th March. This obviously does not present a clear picture (as we know that many May 175 applications have already got a CO/grant). However, it does mean that processing is quite fast (vis-a-vis last few months) and if all goes well, most of us Jun 175 applications should have a CO by end of next week.

Fingers crossed.

Thx


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I think as per DIAC website, processing date for Priority Group 4 has been moved from 23rd Jan (from about a week/fortnight back) to 13th March. This obviously does not present a clear picture (as we know that many May 175 applications have already got a CO/grant). However, it does mean that processing is quite fast (vis-a-vis last few months) and if all goes well, most of us Jun 175 applications should have a CO by end of next week.
> 
> ...


This timeline on their website does not mean that only applications till that date have received a CO but it means that ALL applications lodged by that date have got a CO.

So, if the date is 13th Mar on their site, all applications lodged on or before 13th Mar have got a CO. It is okay if applications in May have got a CO but it will updated on their website when all application in May have got a CO. So, if a 5th May application have not got a CO, there is nothing to worry.

Hope that clarifies.


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

After 42 days of waiting, i just noticed that my ABPF status today.From what i understood from the forum is that, this happens when the CO is allocated. However i havent recieved any emails from CO yet.I have already uploaded all documents including PCC from India, Qatar and the medical results has been finalized. I may still have to get PCC from Singapore and Kuwait but i need a letter from DIAC to process this. I am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

santomic said:


> After 42 days of waiting, i just noticed that my ABPF status today.From what i understood from the forum is that, this happens when the CO is allocated. However i havent recieved any emails from CO yet.I have already uploaded all documents including PCC from India, Qatar and the medical results has been finalized. I may still have to get PCC from Singapore and Kuwait but i need a letter from DIAC to process this. I am keeping my fingers crossed


Congrats!!! Guess the CO will go through your application and in the final stages i.e. once he is satisfied with your application and documents he will send a mail requesting for the PCC and medicals....

So now they have started to allocate CO randomly for June applicants which is a very good news


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

santomic said:


> After 42 days of waiting, i just noticed that my ABPF status today.From what i understood from the forum is that, this happens when the CO is allocated. However i havent recieved any emails from CO yet.I have already uploaded all documents including PCC from India, Qatar and the medical results has been finalized. I may still have to get PCC from Singapore and Kuwait but i need a letter from DIAC to process this. I am keeping my fingers crossed


Congrats...!!! :clap2:


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Dnt think still 175 June applicants are getting a CO. 
The who got was 176 applicant 

June applicants still waiting :confused2:



World2009 said:


> Congrats!!! Guess the CO will go through your application and in the final stages i.e. once he is satisfied with your application and documents he will send a mail requesting for the PCC and medicals....
> 
> So now they have started to allocate CO randomly for June applicants which is a very good news


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> wow congrats.. and all the best.
> Once the visa is granted, what is the procedure after that? Do we(I and my wife) need to send our passports to Delhi for stamping? How much time it takes for this to be done?
> 
> Thanks...


It is not required but safe and convenient to have it stamped. Just need to visit the local VFS (company working on behalf of DIAC) office with grant letter and passports and need to pay them Rs 231 per applicant. They will send the stamped passport to your home through courier.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

ANy june applicants assigned CO's i read from the forum a 20th June applicant getting a visa .

Any MAy applicants pending as well ????


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I just got a CO assigned and I have been asked for PCC and Meds within 28 days .. As I am out of my home country India and will be back only on 20th August I will ask for a few more days time to the CO .. Does anyone know about the next steps for medicals?

My timeline is updated ..

Cheers!




cy71_shyam said:


> ANy june applicants assigned CO's i read from the forum a 20th June applicant getting a visa .
> 
> Any MAy applicants pending as well ????


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Sam,

Congratz on CO allocation. 

You may use this link to find the medical centre relevant to you, and to take an appointment: 'http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/i/india/panel-doctors.htm#b'

Be sure to ask them EXACTLY what docs you are supposed to carry.

In case of any queries, you may write to '[email protected]' quoting your TRN no.

Hope it helps. Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## Indie (Jun 19, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Oh! That's bad.


@Neo : Case officer has been assigned for me today for the 175 submitted on June 8th. The status is now showing as 'Application being processed further' so I hope it is allocated.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Indie said:


> @Neo : Case officer has been assigned for me today for the 175 submitted on June 8th. The status is now showing as 'Application being processed further' so I hope it is allocated.


congrats it is  waiting for mine now.. June 22nd ..


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

@ Indie : Congrats mate! Yeah it means CO assigned. You will hear from CO soon.

@Cy71_shyam : Me too waiting eagerly for CO

175 online : 26th June , CO : Waiting


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

Indie said:


> @Neo : Case officer has been assigned for me today for the 175 submitted on June 8th. The status is now showing as 'Application being processed further' so I hope it is allocated.


@ Indie: Congratulationss.. Did you complete your medicals and pcc?


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> ANy june applicants assigned CO's i read from the forum a 20th June applicant getting a visa .
> 
> Any MAy applicants pending as well ????


Is it 175 subclass visa? It may be 176 which is of higher priority. I have seen few posts from may applicants, some of them got COs in the last week.

175 online : 26th June , CO : Waiting


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Is it 175 subclass visa? It may be 176 which is of higher priority. I have seen few posts from may applicants, some of them got COs in the last week.
> 
> 175 online : 26th June , CO : Waiting


It was a 175 and also remember 176 would have a CO by now.

I lodged on 22nd June  FIngers Crossed


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> It was a 175 and also remember 176 would have a CO by now.
> 
> I lodged on 22nd June  FIngers Crossed


Sorry my fault! I'm asking about that June applicant's visa type, who got visa grant, not yours.

175 online : 26th June , CO : Waiting


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Indie said:


> @Neo : Case officer has been assigned for me today for the 175 submitted on June 8th. The status is now showing as 'Application being processed further' so I hope it is allocated.


Congrats my friend..!!!


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats... 
Does anyone know, if you are residing outside our home country and then you apply for Indian PCC, are you allowed to travel to India for a short visit or so? 

Someone said to me that the PCC becomes invalid if you travel to your home country after you receive the PCC through the Indian cons.
Any advice ??


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Anyone have any updates of CO allocation for 885 Applications? Am I the only one with 885 application here... 



jas131 said:


> Dnt think still 175 June applicants are getting a CO.
> The who got was 176 applicant
> 
> June applicants still waiting :confused2:


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Dnt think still 175 June applicants are getting a CO.
> The who got was 176 applicant
> 
> June applicants still waiting :confused2:


Hei jas,
I saw many June 175 applicants getting CO allocated  cheers


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree with aanchalk. To be on the safeside, its always better to get it stamped, unless you are in a hurry..!!


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> It is not required but safe and convenient to have it stamped. Just need to visit the local VFS (company working on behalf of DIAC) office with grant letter and passports and need to pay them Rs 231 per applicant. They will send the stamped passport to your home through courier.


By the way aanchalk, congrats on the grant.
when are you flying and to which location? any jobs confirmed ?


----------



## af73 (Apr 2, 2012)

Got my CO allocated and request for medicals and PCC today 

My 176 visa application was actually lodged on 27th June but after 4 weeks of silence I got concerned.

It transpired that WA had 'forgot' to send confirmation of my State sponsorship to DIAC. If I hadn't contacted them I don't know what would have happened.......nothing, probably.

Anyway they forwarded it last week and hey presto, things have started to move.


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

samdeking said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got a CO assigned and I have been asked for PCC and Meds within 28 days .. As I am out of my home country India and will be back only on 20th August I will ask for a few more days time to the CO .. Does anyone know about the next steps for medicals?
> 
> ...


wow .... thats nice... how did u apply online or thru some agent? i have applied on 23 rd May and my acs code is Software Engg. Still CO is not assigned. I was wondering how the CO's are getting located?
For ur meds just take an appointment with the affiliated hospitals by giving them ur TRN number.

Thanks


----------



## Indie (Jun 19, 2012)

hkona said:


> @ Indie: Congratulationss.. Did you complete your medicals and pcc?


Case officer has requested the following documents at the moment.

Employment evidence
Form 80
Form 1221 (Dependent)


----------



## GVG (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone know how long the CO usually takes to reach a decision after the meds are finalized?

Lodged 175 (261313) application June 5th
CO allocated June 27th
CO update PCC to met Jul 26th
Meds showing as finalized Aug 6th
CO update medical requirements to MET Aug 10th

Not in a hurry, just anxious, hehehe! 

Tks!


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

Any more may applicants got co today ?


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

*176 Granted!*

Received that sweet e-mail today! :roll:

- melbourne2013


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

*176 Granted!*

Received that sweet e-mail today! :roll:

- melbourne2013


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> By the way aanchalk, congrats on the grant.
> when are you flying and to which location? any jobs confirmed ?


Thanks amraj1982! I got the grant on 10th, yet to get the stamping done, so it is too early to have a plan. We shall be trying for jobs in coming months. So far, we plan to move only with a job in hand, so no dates known yet for flying. We have to make the first entry before next Jun.

Location will again be decided by the job, we would love to stay in Canberra (have visited earlier) but we may end up in Sydney since opportunities for my husband are more there.

Shall keep you updated.


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys, I have an update.. After long wait of 2.5 months..i finally got CO today..requested for pcc which I have already uploaded..ll send again
I had applied 175 online on 28 may


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> Partially yes - cant do HK pcc without a letter from DIAC - CO will provide this and only then I will be able to get it done.
> 
> In the process of getting my India pcc & meds done by this month or so as I am hoping to get CO to be assigned by Sep  fingers crossed


You can expect a CO earlier than Sep as June applicants have already started getting COs.

All the best!


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

GVG said:


> Does anyone know how long the CO usually takes to reach a decision after the meds are finalized?
> 
> Lodged 175 (261313) application June 5th
> CO allocated June 27th
> ...


Hei GVG,

Congrats, You can expect anytime from now. As there are some friends in here, who front loaded the pcc and meds. In there case, NO CO was assigned, but all of a sudden, one fine morning, he got the grant. 
I think it was May applicant.  All the best. Keep us updated.
Raj


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Indie said:


> Case officer has requested the following documents at the moment.
> 
> Employment evidence
> Form 80
> Form 1221 (Dependent)


What documents are you submitting for employment evidence?

175 online : 26th June , CO : Waiting, Medicals : Finalized


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> Guys, I have an update.. After long wait of 2.5 months..i finally got CO today..requested for pcc which I have already uploaded..ll send again
> I had applied 175 online on 28 may


Hei destiny,
congrats. Why dont u make a signature with your timeline, it will be easy for everyone to figure out


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> Guys, I have an update.. After long wait of 2.5 months..i finally got CO today..requested for pcc which I have already uploaded..ll send again
> I had applied 175 online on 28 may


Congrats!

175 online : 26th June , CO : Waiting, Medicals : Finalized


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> Received that sweet e-mail today! :roll:
> 
> - melbourne2013


Hei Melbourne,
Nice nice nice.. :clap2: congrats. So whats the plan now ?? :eyebrows:


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

June applicants started getting COs. Fingers crossed.

175 online : 26th June , CO : Waiting, Medicals : Finalized


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 175 online : 26th June , CO : Waiting, Medicals : Finalized


So Neo,
Your meds finalised without a CO being assigned ?? wow.. nice...
Did you frontload the pcc as well ??? congrats anyways, you can expect the grant anytime.  wonderful.. all the best.. keep us updated


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Congrats!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> So Neo,
> Your meds finalised without a CO being assigned ?? wow.. nice...
> Did you frontload the pcc as well ??? congrats anyways, you can expect the grant anytime.  wonderful.. all the best.. keep us updated


Hi amraj,

Thank you.
Yes my Medicals are finalised and I front loaded PCC also. I will update once there is a change in status.

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Hi amraj,
> 
> Thank you.
> Yes my Medicals are finalised and I front loaded PCC also. I will update once there is a change in status.
> ...


Hi, 
Whats shown in your online page DIAC ? Is the meds shown as MET or Received ?


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hei Melbourne,
> Nice nice nice.. :clap2: congrats. So whats the plan now ?? :eyebrows:


No idea man. Suddenly it feels like I'm staring at a mountain of stuff that needs doing; paperwork, financials, selling stuff, buying stuff, accomodation, schools.... :jaw: So far, I was focussing so hard on the visa that I just couldn't see anything beyond it. Now, I'm starting to freak out. :scared:


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

melbourne2013 said:


> No idea man. Suddenly it feels like I'm staring at a mountain of stuff that needs doing; paperwork, financials, selling stuff, buying stuff, accomodation, schools.... :jaw: So far, I was focussing so hard on the visa that I just couldn't see anything beyond it. Now, I'm starting to freak out. :scared:


Congrats Mate!!! Welcome to Australia.!!


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

nasif said:


> Congrats Mate!!! Welcome to Australia.!!


Thanks mate. Hoping to hit Australian shores in the next 6 months. See you Down Under!


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> Received that sweet e-mail today! :roll:
> 
> - melbourne2013




congratulations :clap2:

I hope we all meet in Melbourne soon then :ranger:


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Just got an email from my CO requesting PCC and medicals :clap2:
Status has not changed on the website yet...

these were my timelines :
ACS recieved - 13 April 2012
IELTS - 25 May 2012 , Score - 8.5
175 lodged on 2 June 2012
Status: Application received - processing commenced


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Got CO...Should I be happy!!!*

Hi All,

I finally got CO today.
Details:
Lodged 175 on: 15th June 2012
ICT Business Analysts
CO Allocation: 14th August 2012.
Medical: Not Yet Done
PCC: Not Yet Done

Now the question is shld i be happy or not as my employer has launced by 457 application on 9th August 2012, Medical done for that... My application shows that medical finalized but for spouse applications medical is outstanding... we had done the medicals on the same date..

What to do now... :confused2:

Thanks!!
-Jas


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Got CO...Should I be happy!!!*

Hi All,

I finally got CO today.
Details:
Lodged 175 on: 15th June 2012
ICT Business Analysts
CO Allocation: 14th August 2012.
Medical: Not Yet Done
PCC: Not Yet Done

Now the question is shld i be happy or not as my employer has launced by 457 application on 9th August 2012, Medical done for that... My application shows that medical finalized but for spouse applications medical is outstanding... we had done the medicals on the same date..

What to do now... :confused2:

Thanks!!
-Jas


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hi,
> Whats shown in your online page DIAC ? Is the meds shown as MET or Received ?


It shows several messages like follows 

06/07/2012 : HIV blood test received
07/07/2012 : Further Medical results received
09/07/2012 : Further Medical results received
13/07/2012 : health requirements finalised

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## 161965 (Apr 11, 2012)

Got the CO today for my 475 Relative Sponsored Visa Application.

See the signature for the Timeline. Got the mail from the CO requesting actions to be performed. However the DIAC still shows 'Required' against all the documents received.
But the status of the application has changed to 'ABPF'


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

cdpothen said:


> Just got an email from my CO requesting PCC and medicals :clap2:
> Status has not changed on the website yet...
> 
> these were my timelines :
> ...


hei cdpothen, 
congrats.... your status is still showing as processing commenced or processing commenced further ?
Did you start the pcc and meds ?
Rj


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Girish Baliga said:


> Got the CO today for my 475 Relative Sponsored Visa Application.
> 
> See the signature for the Timeline. Got the mail from the CO requesting actions to be performed. However the DIAC still shows 'Required' against all the documents received.
> But the status of the application has changed to 'ABPF'


congrats


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

hmm nice to see June 175 applicants getting CO. I have a feeling that not many 175 applications are pending with DIAC and all of us should have a CO with in a week or two, unless DIAC has other plans!!!!. I am sure there were not many applications lodged in June either unlike in 2011 (120 pts ). Please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got CO today.
> Details:
> ...



I understand you will have to go through the medical test only once. If you need to go ahead with 175 visa, all you need to do is to inform the hospital about the change in TRN and bear the medical expenses if your employer had paid it.

In my opinion, 175 is better than 475 because it is unconditional. You can still keep the job with your employer but have your own visa as you already paid the fees. 

Call the hospital and ask them about your spouse's meds.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

NE0 said:


> It shows several messages like follows
> 
> 06/07/2012 : HIV blood test received
> 07/07/2012 : Further Medical results received
> ...


Status to MET will be changed by CO when you have one.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Status to MET will be changed by CO when you have one.


Hi aanchalk,
Waitin for CO. today June 15th applicant got CO. so expecting CO for my case soon.
BTW do you have any idea how COs are allocated. It seems to be random. Isn't it?

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

After the medicals getting finalized, you can start setting up for the party


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Hi aanchalk,
> Waitin for CO. today June 15th applicant got CO. so expecting CO for my case soon.
> BTW do you have any idea how COs are allocated. It seems to be random. Isn't it?
> 
> 175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


Not exactly random. I understand there are different teams that are picking applications in order of date but they do not seem to be picking from a common queue. So it is possible that a given team is working faster and having COs allocated to applicants in Jun while other team is still stuck with May applicants.


You will have a CO soon! All the best.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> hei cdpothen,
> congrats.... your status is still showing as processing commenced or processing commenced further ?
> Did you start the pcc and meds ?
> Rj


Thanx 
Status just got changed to ABPF.
Have yet to start applying for PCC and medicals...I expect a delay in my visa, since i require a US and Canada visa too...anyway, just happy to get a CO for now..
I'm sure the rest of the June applicants will get CO's in this month too .


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> congratulations :clap2:
> 
> I hope we all meet in Melbourne soon then :ranger:


Hey pal, congrats for the finalised meds..

I have a coupla questions, did you front load the medicals? when did you get to kno that your medicals were referred?


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Hey pal, congrats for the finalised meds..
> 
> I have a coupla questions, did you front load the medicals? when did you get to kno that your medicals were referred?




Hi Reddy,

No I did the medicals upon CO's request. The status didn't go to "referred", it went from required to "received" and "finalised". it happened few days after the report arrived to Sydney.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys I have a question! 

When you check the "Electronic Application Status"...when you click on "Document Check list"..what do you see?

It's strange because I see everything as "Required" !!!


_Document Checklist

Person 1	Name: xxxxxxx 
Date of birth: xxxxx Passport No:xxxxx 
29/06/2012 Birth certificate or other evidence of age Required	Message
29/06/2012 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Required	Message
29/06/2012 IELTS English Test Report Results Required	Message
29/06/2012 Evidence of overseas qualifications Required	Message
29/06/2012 Evidence of skills assessment Required	Message
29/06/2012	Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates Required	Message
29/06/2012 Passport photo Required	Message
29/06/2012	Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Required	Message
29/06/2012	Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Required	Message
29/06/2012 Evidence of State/Territory government agency or Regional Certifying Body nomination Required	Message_


Eventhough I have uploaded everything when I lodged my application...and the CO just asked for medicals, I submitted medicals, and in the "Electronic Application Status" page, I can see the that the status of the Meds as "finalised".


What's this? and where do you see the status of the documents you uploaded like form 80 for example?


Help :/


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Guys I have a question!
> 
> When you check the "Electronic Application Status"...when you click on "Document Check list"..what do you see?
> 
> ...


Hi unixguy,
The status of documents will change to "met" once CO verifies them and satisfies. However it's not always the case. There are few people who got grants while status still says required. May be CO forgot to update the status in the portal. Don't worry about those status messages. provide documents asked by CO(if any). You will be fine. All the best for your visa.

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Mine is a paper based application so I don.t have an option to check the online status. However, co told me that my medicals have been referred since 18th July 2012.


Hurray!!!! :clap2: I got it today  So happy to get the GRANT!!! no delays after medicals were received.

Thanks everyone for the guidance, clearing the questions and boosting confidence during the lull period. I wish all my mates on this forum to get their grant soon as well. One thing I want to convey to everone on this forum is that please do not assume things if you have any question or doubt after filing your VISA, your CO is the best person to answer your queries for rest I think this forum and the member of this forum are great superb fantastic ..... 

Thanks everyone again. I will share my experience about my Job hunt later.


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Wow!!! Congrats ..Keep us updated on the Job hunt..Thanks


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Hurray!!!! :clap2: I got it today  So happy to get the GRANT!!! no delays after medicals were received.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the guidance, clearing the questions and boosting confidence during the lull period. I wish all my mates on this forum to get their grant soon as well. One thing I want to convey to everone on this forum is that please do not assume things if you have any question or doubt after filing your VISA, your CO is the best person to answer your queries for rest I think this forum and the member of this forum are great superb fantastic .....
> 
> Thanks everyone again. I will share my experience about my Job hunt later.


Congrats quaker.... Happy for u


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

hei quaker and pari..
congrats both of u for the grant..!! ! Keep us updated


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Congrats quaker.... Happy for u


Thanks Reddykandy, I am sure yours in own they way as well. Its just a matter of few days and you will give us a happy message too. All the best.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Hi unixguy,
> The status of documents will change to "met" once CO verifies them and satisfies. However it's not always the case. There are few people who got grants while status still says required. May be CO forgot to update the status in the portal. Don't worry about those status messages. provide documents asked by CO(if any). You will be fine. All the best for your visa.
> 
> 175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----



I see. Because the strange thing is that in the main page of the application status, it says Meds finalised, but in the documents check list, everything shows "required", including Meds


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Thanks Reddykandy, I am sure yours in own they way as well. Its just a matter of few days and you will give us a happy message too. All the best.


Thanks bud, yes will hang in.


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

My question may sound bit strange, but out of curiosity, i would like to know the average time taken for CO to communicate via email since the application status has changed to ABPF....any time lines please????


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> It is not required but safe and convenient to have it stamped. Just need to visit the local VFS (company working on behalf of DIAC) office with grant letter and passports and need to pay them Rs 231 per applicant. They will send the stamped passport to your home through courier.


Incase my wife is in a different country after the grant. Can she get her passport stamped from that country?

Thanks....


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

World2009 said:


> hmm nice to see June 175 applicants getting CO. I have a feeling that not many 175 applications are pending with DIAC and all of us should have a CO with in a week or two, unless DIAC has other plans!!!!. I am sure there were not many applications lodged in June either unlike in 2011 (120 pts ). Please correct me if i am wrong


Yes Today a friend of mine who had lodged his 175 on 8th June has got the CO and CO had asked him to get his medicals and PCC done along with a couple of other documents.

I had lodged my application on the 17th June and anxiously waiting for CO. I had front Loaded India PCC's of my wife and mine. Waiting for Australia PCC and booked the medicals for 20th.

Looks like all June 175 cases will get Case officers by next weekend


----------



## ozoners (Aug 15, 2012)

*Waiting and waiting*

Hi Everyone,

Me and my wife are also eagerly waiting for that elusive email from a CO...

Visa 175 SUBMITTED (23-June)
ACS 261313 (Software Engineer) sub : 24th April - recv: 5th June
IELTS : (L/R/W/S - 8/8/7/9)
CO : waiting and waiting (hopefully soon)

Regards

Ozone


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I see. Because the strange thing is that in the main page of the application status, it says Meds finalised, but in the documents check list, everything shows "required", including Meds


Same status for me too! Main page says meds finalised but checklist says required.


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

hkona said:


> Yes Today a friend of mine who had lodged his 175 on 8th June has got the CO and CO had asked him to get his medicals and PCC done along with a couple of other documents.
> 
> I had lodged my application on the 17th June and anxiously waiting for CO. I had front Loaded India PCC's of my wife and mine. Waiting for Australia PCC and booked the medicals for 20th.
> 
> Looks like all June 175 cases will get Case officers by next weekend



Hey hknoa..

I lodged my application on 8th June and got CO yesterday(15th Aug).

My PCC isdone and booked medicalsappointment for me andmy wife on23rd.

I lived in Australia for 10 months and CO has asked Australia police cheksalso which i didnot expected notprepared.

Can we ask Co why police checks required for10months stay? where their website clearly statesploce checks for staysmore than 12months??

and in case If still we need to go for australia PCC I have further queries on that too...will PM you onthose. Please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

after a long wait of 2.5 months..i got CO allocated on 14 Aug.  requested PCC even though i have uploaded everything including meds and pcc. 
Hope my grant should come soon.. had applied175 on 28-May


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Same status for me too! Main page says meds finalised but checklist says required.




Interesting.

I see from signature that you're still waiting on CO...Did you get a CO yet?


----------



## SVK (Jun 19, 2012)

CO Allocated on 14Th August.
We are faar behind right now. Me and my hubby hope to get revised Passport till End of Month.
Then PCC and Medicals.. Long way to go.. Hope CO will be helpful and will entend timeline for PCC and Meds.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

hkona said:


> Yes Today a friend of mine who had lodged his 175 on 8th June has got the CO and CO had asked him to get his medicals and PCC done along with a couple of other documents.
> 
> I had lodged my application on the 17th June and anxiously waiting for CO. I had front Loaded India PCC's of my wife and mine. Waiting for Australia PCC and booked the medicals for 20th.
> 
> Looks like all June 175 cases will get Case officers by next weekend


i also aplied on 17th june, done medical, PCC will do after CO allocation.

hope CO allocation will haven soon


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Friends,

I have my CO Assigned today :clap2: Hope all goes well from hereon !! details updated in signature below


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Same status for me too! Main page says meds finalised but checklist says required.


This is normal


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

santomic said:


> My question may sound bit strange, but out of curiosity, i would like to know the average time taken for CO to communicate via email since the application status has changed to ABPF....any time lines please????


Co will write to you if he needs mpre docs. If you did not frontload the meds and PCC, you should soon have the mail, be patient


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> Incase my wife is in a different country after the grant. Can she get her passport stamped from that country?
> 
> Thanks....


Yes, technically it is possible. You can visit the local embassy or consulate or check on DIAc website who is their partner in that country.

If she is going to come back to India, you can get it done here, there is no time limit for getting the stamping done after the grant.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I see from signature that you're still waiting on CO...Did you get a CO yet?


Not yet. But I completed my medicals and PCC.


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

I have applied my 175 online on June 27. Now I have the TRN number with me. I don't have CO assigned yet.
When I called the medical clinic and told them my TRN number, they said that medicals can be done for main applicant only using TRN. For dependants (my wife and son), they need the Health ID. I think you front loaded the medicals for you and your spouse, so please guide me.


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

I had applied for my 175 visa on 29-Jun-2012, please see my timelines below for detailed info. The time when I applied for GSM175, I couldn't change my wife's name because of Jun2012 deadline rush. Now my wife is in her early days of pregnancy and I have a feeling that before she delivers our baby, I should change her National ID card having my name, followed by passport too. This way, I will have to change following four information in 175 application:

1) My wife's recent and previous name info
2) My wife’s passport
3) My wife’s National ID Card (I submitted the old one too)
4) My child addition to my family as dependent

Apart from this, I am also thinking to get a fresh passport for myself too as it will expire in 2015.

All my above changes are because of two reasons:
1) I am assuming that changing my wife's name after getting PR might become difficult.
2) Child birth certificate contains both mother and father name, and if I change my wife's name after that then there might be a conflict in terms of different names.

I have discussed the entire scenario because there are lots of possibilities but I am not able to decide the one which I should follow. I am not sure whether it is advisable to change my wife’s name or not. If yes than at what stage should I do this? Shall I upgrade my passport or there is no problem with that? Will it be ok if a birth certificate contains my wife’s previous name?

Please help with this query!


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> I had applied for my 175 visa on 29-Jun-2012, please see my timelines below for detailed info. The time when I applied for GSM175, I couldn't change my wife's name because of Jun2012 deadline rush. Now my wife is in her early days of pregnancy and I have a feeling that before she delivers our baby, I should change her National ID card having my name, followed by passport too. This way, I will have to change following four information in 175 application:
> 
> 1) My wife's recent and previous name info
> 2) My wife&#146;s passport
> ...


I think you don't require to renew your passport as it is valid upto 2015. You can easily get it renewed in Australia itself when required. ( I have feedback from friends that it is easy to renew your passport in USA than in India)

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Pandaram :clap2: …… I applied on 29th June Nick of the moment………. Anxiously awaiting CO allocation :ranger:



pandaaram said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have my CO Assigned today :clap2: Hope all goes well from hereon !! details updated in signature below


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Shdn't be later than this month end or early next month !! Good Luck.. Now my waiting game starts !!  Hope all goes well 



Chennaite said:


> Congrats Pandaram :clap2: …… I applied on 29th June Nick of the moment………. Anxiously awaiting CO allocation :ranger:


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Co will write to you if he needs mpre docs. If you did not frontload the meds and PCC, you should soon have the mail, be patient


Thanks Aanchalk,
I have frontloaded the pcc's from india, qatar and medicals, but i think, i still would require pcc's from singapore and kuwait. I would require a letter from diac to prcocess for these.


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

What about changing my wife's name, will it be advisable at this stage?



NE0 said:


> I think you don't require to renew your passport as it is valid upto 2015. You can easily get it renewed in Australia itself when required. ( I have feedback from friends that it is easy to renew your passport in USA than in India)
> 
> 175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----





xubeynalym said:


> Originally Posted by xubeynalym
> I had applied for my 175 visa on 29-Jun-2012, please see my timelines below for detailed info. The time when I applied for GSM175, I couldn't change my wife's name because of Jun2012 deadline rush. Now my wife is in her early days of pregnancy and I have a feeling that before she delivers our baby, I should change her National ID card having my name, followed by passport too. This way, I will have to change following four information in 175 application:
> 
> 1) My wife's recent and previous name info
> ...


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> What about changing my wife's name, will it be advisable at this stage?


Dear bro,
I won't recommend you to change your spouse name ..... ok if i ask u y u want her to change her name? her all academics plus all documentation reflects her old name and just to get Passport and CNIC you are going to change her name?

Well that was also my concern but i did't change the name of my Mrs.....
u just need to renew her CNIC with the updation of Husband's Name Instead of Father's Name .... then renew/ apply for her new passport .... 
And for baby of course u will have to submit change of circumstances form and add your baby in your application
that's it 
y r you making it moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee complex? 



Regards,
Shoaib


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> What about changing my wife's name, will it be advisable at this stage?


I do not see any problem with changing the name. I applied 175, ACS and IELTS with my maiden name as it was mentioned on my passport. Later when I went for PCC, the authorities insisted on getting a new passport with spouse name added.

To get the spouse name added, I had to show my marriage cert which had my 'after marriage' surname. So, we got the name changed on the passport (same as on marriage certificate), informed DIAC using form 929.

There was no problem in the grant. I do not think your National icard will be required anywhere in the visa process.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> What about changing my wife's name, will it be advisable at this stage?


You do not need (cannot) change anything in the application, you only need to fill form 929 and inform DIAC about new passports. It is advisable to get the new passports but only if the process can be quick like few days. You should have your new passport before you have a CO.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> I do not see any problem with changing the name. I applied 175, ACS and IELTS with my maiden name as it was mentioned on my passport. Later when I went for PCC, the authorities insisted on getting a new passport with spouse name added.
> 
> To get the spouse name added, I had to show my marriage cert which had my 'after marriage' surname. So, we got the name changed on the passport (same as on marriage certificate), informed DIAC using form 929.
> 
> There was no problem in the grant. I do not think your National icard will be required anywhere in the visa process.


Generally in marriage certificate you will have your original surname not after marriage surname right?

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes, if you talk about Marriage certificate in Pakistan, it contains the original surname, there is nothing in certificate which tells the future name of the Bride.

For the new name, you have to obtain new National ID card and based on that, you can get a new passport as well.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> Yes, if you talk about Marriage certificate in Pakistan, it contains the original surname, there is nothing in certificate which tells the future name of the Bride.
> 
> For the new name, you have to obtain new National ID card and based on that, you can get a new passport as well.


ok, its different in India, it the 'name after marriage'.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

What are the advantages of changing spouse's surname after marriage? Anyway children will get one of their parents' surname as per society norms (patriarchal or matriarchal). So what's the point in changing name!? Just curious.

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

NE0 said:


> What are the advantages of changing spouse's surname after marriage? Anyway children will get one of their parents' surname as per society norms (patriarchal or matriarchal). So what's the point in changing name!? Just curious.
> 
> 175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


No advantages except for keeping your in-laws satisfied:tongue1: its the norm , not only in India but globally though nowadays girls keep both surnames in their names


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> ok, its different in India, it the 'name after marriage'.


In India also marriage certificate will contain bride's original surname only. But after getting marriage certificate bride can change her surname(in passport or other docs) to their husband's surname, showing marriage certificate as proof. Correct me if i'm wrong.

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

I totally agree NEO, even I was thinking about the same. But just not to take any chances I was little concerned about it. Its wise to do it today in ease rather than doing it later with so much of urgency and problems. However, the main question is that how important it is to change wife's name. If everything goes normal even without changing it, I reckon we shouldn't opt doing it. And this is where all my questions started to pop out. I am just trying to get few opinions which would help me in taking a better decision.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> I totally agree NEO, even I was thinking about the same. But just not to take any chances I was little concerned about it. Its wise to do it today in ease rather than doing it later with so much of urgency and problems. However, the main question is that how important it is to change wife's name. If everything goes normal even without changing it, I reckon we shouldn't opt doing it. And this is where all my questions started to pop out. I am just trying to get few opinions which would help me in taking a better decision.


I did it only because it was required for PCC in Delhi.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have my CO Assigned today :clap2: Hope all goes well from hereon !! details updated in signature below


Hei pandaaram,
Congrats my friend..!!! happy to hear that.. and wish everything will be completed in no time..  will have a party after we all reach . :clap2:


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have my CO Assigned today :clap2: Hope all goes well from hereon !! details updated in signature below


@pandaaram: Congrats!

@all: so what the latest date in June that got CO assigned?
Hope all the June applicants will have COs by month end.

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

NE0 said:


> @pandaaram: Congrats!
> 
> @all: so what the latest date in June that got CO assigned?
> Hope all the June applicants will have COs by month end.
> ...


Looking at the way our friends in this forum update, next update from DIAC will move the date from March to May.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Out of curiosity (although this is not the correct thread).... Any idea if any of EOI applicant with a CO


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

No Idea.. But I noticed Business Analysts from June 10/15 getting CO allocated


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hei pandaaram,
> Congrats my friend..!!! happy to hear that.. and wish everything will be completed in no time..  will have a party after we all reach . :clap2:


Ohh for sure - trying to stay focused on gettin this done while mind had already started thinking about job search and other stuff - pretty crazy


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> No Idea.. But I noticed Business Analysts from June 10/15 getting CO allocated


Ive lodged on 17th Waiting Anxiously :ranger:

Cheeers!!

[email protected] Im sure you will get the case finalised as soon as you are one with your HK PCC and medicals.


----------



## rahulcl (Dec 4, 2011)

pandaaram said:


> Friends,
> 
> There are plenty of threads floating for CO timelines. This one is specific for people who have applied for 175 in June. Please share your timelines and status.
> 
> ...


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

rahulcl said:


> pandaaram said:
> 
> 
> > Friends,
> ...


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, Any CO allocations today???


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

Any one with case officer assigned today?


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

hkona said:


> Any one with case officer assigned today?


I recieved an email from CO today. Requested for original PCC and form 80 for me and wife.... Eventhough, we have uploaded scanned copy of PCC, I assume, we need to courier the original PCC to the processing team, right?


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

santomic said:


> I recieved an email from CO today. Requested for original PCC and form 80 for me and wife.... Eventhough, we have uploaded scanned copy of PCC, I assume, we need to courier the original PCC to the processing team, right?


Im not too sure on it. Did he provide you with a mailing address where it needs to be couriered?

I have seen in the most of the forums that uploading on the website suffices and people have got no issues. 

Is it only India PCC did they ask for? Do write to CO if you can get it attested and upload the attested copy. As far as I know it should be ok once you get it attested.

All the best!

Best Regards
Hari


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

hi aanchalk,

i got CO assigned on 14-Aug and got a mail to provide pcc. I sent them pcc for india over mail then they asked for pcc for other countries. so i replied them saying i have not stayed in other countries for more than 12 months. now all my docs are met or N.A for some of them. but my wife's docs are still in required status. Do i need to send a reminder mail to CO?


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> hi aanchalk,
> 
> i got CO assigned on 14-Aug and got a mail to provide pcc. I sent them pcc for india over mail then they asked for pcc for other countries. so i replied them saying i have not stayed in other countries for more than 12 months. now all my docs are met or N.A for some of them. but my wife's docs are still in required status. Do i need to send a reminder mail to CO?



Did you send them pcc for your wife too? When did your status change to MET? Does the status also say 'Applicant Approved' for you?

What type of docs are NA for you?

It could be that CO is taking some time to go through her docs. It also happens that the online status is not updated even if the CO has gone through her docs.


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I applied for 885 on 21 July, waiting for CO. Could you please clear my doubt? The eligibility criteria for getting 15 points for qualifications under 885 says 

"Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognised by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard. To claim points for a qualification obtained overseas, it will need to be recognised as being of a standard comparable to the relevant Australian level qualification. Generally, you will be able to request an opinion on your qualification claims from the relevant assessing authority when you seek your skills assessment."

Does that mean that, I need to get an assessment for my Bachelor degree as well to claim points for Masters? I completed Master in professional accounting and already got it assessed from CPA as equivalent to Australian Master degree. 

Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

Hi Fellows,

After long wait, finally I got Case officer today (17-August-2012). 
He requested for following within 28 days. I am bit confused, please guide:

Specific Employment
Pay Slips Or Bank statement: I am not having pay slips or Bank statements for all of previous employers but current. Will the “Salary Certificates” serve the purpose?​
Taxations: Being in Dubai having no tax returns submitted! What should I do for this?​
Form 80 is requested for me only: Should I send my partner’s Form 80 as well?
My partner got pregnant recently: Should I submit the Change of circumstances as it’s suggested in the same email of CO?

Secondly, I had already uploaded Form 1221 for my partner, but in the document list still stating required. Should I send it again to CO? He hasn’t asked for it though?


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Did you send them pcc for your wife too? When did your status change to MET? Does the status also say 'Applicant Approved' for you?
> 
> What type of docs are NA for you?
> 
> It could be that CO is taking some time to go through her docs. It also happens that the online status is not updated even if the CO has gone through her docs.


i sent my wife's pcc too.. the status got changed to MET on the same day when CO got allocated. Following doc types are set to N.A.:
Passport photo
Overseas penal clearance certificate2

However my status does not show 'Applicant Approved'


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi All,
I recently got CO allocated and CO raised concern about the ACS result. I got positive RPL assessment by ACS in May 12 but in the ACS result they have not mentioned about my Non IT degree/qualification but have made assessment on the ICT work experience. I am not sure whether there will be an issue for claiming 15 points for qualification now. In case anyone has got similar situation then let me know what should be the next step.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

DSA said:


> Hi All,
> I recently got CO allocated and CO raised concern about the ACS result. I got positive RPL assessment by ACS in May 12 but in the ACS result they have not mentioned about my Non IT degree/qualification but have made assessment on the ICT work experience. I am not sure whether there will be an issue for claiming 15 points for qualification now. In case anyone has got similar situation then let me know what should be the next step.


ACS will never mention about your non ICT degree in the assessment. You can still claim the 15 points for your non ICT degree.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, has CO suggested you anything in this regard? What are your qualifications btw?


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

I remember to have faced the same dilemma when I got ACS assessment letter. I wrote to ACS and they said that they can't assess a non IT qualification. I wrote to DIAC and they simply forwarded me a standard reply which was hardly related to my query. I raised the same Q in this forum and was told that it was not an issue and if I am at least a graduate in any discipline, I will get 15 points. Somewhere I also read that VETASSESS may assess our non IT qualifications but then nobody on this forum recommended it and hence did not go for it...let me know what your CO says though...


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

Pencil said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> After long wait, finally I got Case officer today (17-August-2012).
> He requested for following within 28 days. I am bit confused, please guide:
> ...


Anyone please?


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> I remember to have faced the same dilemma when I got ACS assessment letter. I wrote to ACS and they said that they can't assess a non IT qualification. I wrote to DIAC and they simply forwarded me a standard reply which was hardly related to my query. I raised the same Q in this forum and was told that it was not an issue and if I am at least a graduate in any discipline, I will get 15 points. Somewhere I also read that VETASSESS may assess our non IT qualifications but then nobody on this forum recommended it and hence did not go for it...let me know what your CO says though...




Well, CO just mentioned that ACS should have mentioned about the NON IT Quailfication so that points for degree can be claimed. As in my ACS results there is nothing mentioned about the groups (A or B) and RPL assesment. Is this the case for those who go for RPL? Have you got your grant?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Pencil said:


> Anyone please?


Just my thought,

Since it is a known thing that in Dubai there is no tax.... you can reply the same to the CO (provide some link) if possible get a ltr from your employer.

Form 80 :- My friend had submitted form 80 for his wife as well.

There is no need to submit change of circumstances i guess .... pple submit only when they have a new entrant..... but to be on the safer side you can submit (only if your decision takes more than 9 months which is highly unlikely)


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

(With reference to my previous thread above)

Hi,

I understand that Master will fetch me 15 points. But my query is that in order to get point for Masters, do you also need to get your Bachelor degree assessed (or take an opinion) from the assessing authority. I am concerned because of the following statement:

"Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognised by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard."

Thanks once again.


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Just my thought,
> 
> Since it is a known thing that in Dubai there is no tax.... you can reply the same to the CO (provide some link) if possible get a ltr from your employer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply. 
I am searching for tax free webpage but unable to find some reliable/government oriented website stating that!!!

Form 80: getting various inputs on this, some are suggesting don't provide extra info i.e. form for wife. Not sure though 

I have submitted Form 1022 stating pregnancy as it's suggested in the email of CO clearly. However I am hoping/wishing to get my case sorted out withing few months as it won't be any risk of delay etc. being 1st trimester of pregnancy...


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

*176 Visa - Western Aus visa waiting club*

Hi Mates,

May I please request all 176 visa - WA SS approved applicants who are still waiting their visa to share their status and experiences here please.

I have submitted all docs, medicals, pcc + additional docs requested by CO on 2nd Aug and still awaiting outcome.

Look forward to inputs from others please.


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

ACS didn't mention anything about my non ICT degree. When I contacted them they told me that I would need need to get it assessed by VETASSES. That's what I did.

Some people have got away without doing this. Others not. For me it was not worth the risk or the time delay. So I got them assessed and got my points.


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

wondersworld said:


> ACS didn't mention anything about my non ICT degree. When I contacted them they told me that I would need need to get it assessed by VETASSES. That's what I did.
> 
> Some people have got away without doing this. Others not. For me it was not worth the risk or the time delay. So I got them assessed and got my points.



Thanks...how much time VETASSES assesment took. And hope they only did assesment of qualifcation...(to be considered equivalent as Austrlias standard degree)


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, I m yet to get a CO.Anyways, on VETASSES website, they say that they can assess your qualification for migration when DIAC directs candidates to them. Not sure how we can approach them on our own accord without CO asking for it? 

Have you asked CO about his expectation from you regarding qualification assessment? You may read instructions on Vetassess website and if deem appropriate, may quote them in support of your case...keep us posted pls...

Good luck...


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi wondersworld, which degree you had?...also how much time/money did it took???


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Pls refer to point 2 on the below URL

http://www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_australia/qa2_points_test_advice.cfm


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Pls refer to point 2 on the below URL
> 
> Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS



Thanks....will check with CO what is the expectation


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi DSA,

Do you mind if I ask your qualification and the University?

Thnx


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi DSA,
> 
> Do you mind if I ask your qualification and the University?
> 
> Thnx


I hold M. Tech degree from National Institute of Technology (NIT).


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

DSA said:


> I hold M. Tech degree from National Institute of Technology (NIT).


Guys-let me assure you. I am A Bachelor in Commerce, MBA but in ICT Profession. I was given 15 points by DIAC with no fuss. ACS did not comment on my non-ICT degree. VETASSESS is meant for something else. So Relax.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Applied 175 on June 23, 2012, CO: Waiting...


----------



## Sabariram (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am also anxiously waiting for CO allocation. Here below are my timelines.

ACS: 11 July 2011, VETASSESS: 6 Oct 2011, IELTS : Overall 7.5 on 12 May 2012, 175 online: 18 June 2012, CO: Waiting


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

Sabariram said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also anxiously waiting for CO allocation. Here below are my timelines.
> 
> ACS: 11 July 2011, VETASSESS: 6 Oct 2011, IELTS : Overall 7.5 on 12 May 2012, 175 online: 18 June 2012, CO: Waiting


Lets hope tomorrow we see some action on case officer allocations. COs have been assigned till 11th June. Im hoping this week they should assign for all tje applications lodged after 11th.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

hkona said:


> Lets hope tomorrow we see some action on case officer allocations. COs have been assigned till 11th June. Im hoping this week they should assign for all tje applications lodged after 11th.


yes hope by end of Aug, all those who applied till June get a CO allocated.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> yes hope by end of Aug, all those who applied till June get a CO allocated.


crossing fingers. . . . !!!


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi guys,

Applied 175 on 20th of June.. Eagerly waiting for CO..


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Hkona, "COs have been assigned till 11th June" - That is very specific data. I was wondering how you gathered it.

-A


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Any CO allocations today?

Thnx,
Karan


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes any good news today ?!


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Chennaite said:


> Yes any good news today ?!



Just saw a 26th June applicant with a CO from
Any 175ers still awaiting a CO? - Page 14

occupation :- Occupational Health and Safety Advisor


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Just saw a 26th June applicant with a CO from
> Any 175ers still awaiting a CO? - Page 14
> 
> occupation :- Occupational Health and Safety Advisor


Seems we are very near to getting allocated. I too applied on 29th June....


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

World2009 said:


> Just saw a 26th June applicant with a CO from
> Any 175ers still awaiting a CO? - Page 14
> 
> occupation :- Occupational Health and Safety Advisor


yeah I see!! DIAC is working on Saturdays too!! Can expect a CO at any time. Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

Still waiting for CO... Applied on 22 jun...


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Wassup guys, why so silent? Any updates?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

guess it is becoz of the long weekend


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hkona, "COs have been assigned till 11th June" - That is very specific data. I was wondering how you gathered it.
> 
> -A


Hi Aditi,

Well this data is based on all the forums that I had been subscribed to in various sites  

I'm still awaiting CO.. some where feel that I might get one by End of this week 

Cheers & Good Luck
HK


----------



## placeabo (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the updates everyone! I applied 175 on June 30 so im end of the line


----------



## placeabo (Aug 10, 2012)

Also... I've recorded as many people as I could find that have been allocated since July 1st (see my signature) - looks like all the optimists will become the realists in no time


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

Dear All,

Any CO Allocations today?

Cheers!
HK


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys its been a week since co was allocated to me and I have front loaded eveeything..how much time does it take to get grant?


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys its been a week since co was allocated to me and I have front loaded eveeything..how much time does it take to get grant?


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> Guys its been a week since co was allocated to me and I have front loaded eveeything..how much time does it take to get grant?


Hold your horses  one week is not big time... Keep checking your emails, you may get reply in 2 to 3 weeks.

Check out timeline of co and grant from shared information in spreadsheet states same as well.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

hkona said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any CO Allocations today?
> 
> ...


Got the CO today!! Requested for more evidences for work and form 80, PCC docs


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Pencil said:


> Hold your horses  one week is not big time... Keep checking your emails, you may get reply in 2 to 3 weeks.
> 
> Check out timeline of co and grant from shared information in spreadsheet states same as well.


If everything is fine, it should not take more than a day but may be CO is busy with something else. Do not worry, no news is good news. If he has not asked for anything else, your documents should be complete.


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Got the CO today!! Requested for more evidences for work and form 80, PCC docs


Nice to know... All the best. 

I have lodged on 17th and im yet to get a CO assigned


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Got the CO today!! Requested for more evidences for work and form 80, PCC docs


That's great.. When did you apply for your PR ?

IELTS: 12th may: ACS: 19th June:175 applied 20th June:CO Waiting


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Got the CO today!! Requested for more evidences for work and form 80, PCC docs


@chsridevi: All the best. 
What are all docs CO requested you?


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

So Is June 20th the latest date in june to get CO?


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

zico said:


> That's great.. When did you apply for your PR ?
> 
> IELTS: 12th may: ACS: 19th June:175 applied 20th June:CO Waiting


Hey Zico,
It's in the signature.(20th June). IF you are reading the posts in ipad or iphone then signatures will not show up.

@moderators: Please adress the issue of signature not getting displayed in the ipad expat forum app.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Got the CO today!! Requested for more evidences for work and form 80, PCC docs


Great!!! Wish you to get the visa grant soon!!!!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Hi*



chsridevi said:


> Got the CO today!! Requested for more evidences for work and form 80, PCC docs


Congratz...may I ask what evidence you had already provided for current job and what else is CO expecting for the same? Did he also ask for form 1221?

Thanks...and good luck


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Hey Zico,
> It's in the signature.(20th June). IF you are reading the posts in ipad or iphone then signatures will not show up.
> 
> @moderators: Please adress the issue of signature not getting displayed in the ipad expat forum app.


Hey Ne0,

Thanks for the reply...

Even I had applied on 20th June.. No updates yet 

IELTS: 12th may: ACS: 19th June:175 applied 20th June:CO Waiting


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

zico said:


> Hey Ne0,
> 
> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> ...


Because the applications are handled by several officers, they may not always get CO chronologically. You will also get CO soon.....


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats sridevi..!!


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Because the applications are handled by several officers, they may not always get CO chronologically. You will also get CO soon.....


Hi Neo, 

You are correct.. I think the Job code also matters

IELTS: 12th may: ACS: 19th June:175 applied 20th June:CO Waiting


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Applied 22nd June (261313) and waiting.

I am able to guess my job code is having a delay and Business Analysts ICT are getting Co's assigned faster.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Applied 22nd June (261313) and waiting.
> 
> I am able to guess my job code is having a delay and Business Analysts ICT are getting Co's assigned faster.


Hi Buddy,

My 175 app date is almost same as yours (Jun 23) and my job code is ICT BA.. I am also waiting 

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

Lodged 175 BA on 17th. Im waiting as well


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Applied 22nd June (261313) and waiting.
> 
> I am able to guess my job code is having a delay and Business Analysts ICT are getting Co's assigned faster.


May be not. My friend with 261313 application got CO in 5 weeks and grant in 8 weeks.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> Congratz...may I ask what evidence you had already provided for current job and what else is CO expecting for the same? Did he also ask for form 1221?
> 
> Thanks...and good luck


Thanks All!!

I am asked to submit payslips and tax docs for work experience
form 80
PCC 
for spouse english, he asked for certificate and mark sheets too in addition to the letter for university

He didnt ask me form 1221


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

I applied on 22 jun and my job code is ICT BA as well. Still waiting for CO.😊 not sure if job code matters really


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Thanks All!!
> 
> I am asked to submit payslips and tax docs for work experience
> form 80
> ...


Hey.. That's great.. But did they ask you for tax doc for your whole work exp ?

IELTS: 12th may: ACS: 19th June:175 applied 20th June:CO Waiting


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

And the news is out... got my Visa !! Jintha tha jitha jitha !!! 

Thanks all you guys...


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> And the news is out... got my Visa !! Jintha tha jitha jitha !!!
> 
> Thanks all you guys...


hei hei hei hei... congrats..!!!! jintha thaa.....!!!!:clap2::cheer2::lalala:

Keep us posted 
Raj


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations!
I see a lot of you guys from India now getting the visa. I pray that mine too will come soon as my medicals are still referred.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

patopking said:


> Congratulations!
> I see a lot of you guys from India now getting the visa. I pray that mine too will come soon as my medicals are still referred.


hei patop,

Since yours is 176, you will get it soon without any problems..  
But why is there 2 CO in your case ? and when did you upload the meds and pcc ? 
whats the status shown now ?:confused2:


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Amraj, I really hope that will be the case.

As for my CO allocation, I honestly don't know what happened. I uploaded my PCC and my wife's on 20 June - 4 days after the CO had asked for these. Actually all my documents I uploaded them on that day.

We do not have eHealth in Kenya so my medicals were sent by courier. They were received in Sydney on July 2. Then the status changed to Referred on 20 July and it has been like that since. I have called HOC 4 times now and all the time the nice lady tells me that they have a huge backlog.



amraj1982 said:


> hei patop,
> 
> Since yours is 176, you will get it soon without any problems..
> But why is there 2 CO in your case ? and when did you upload the meds and pcc ?
> whats the status shown now ?:confused2:


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

patopking said:


> Thanks Amraj, I really hope that will be the case.
> 
> As for my CO allocation, I honestly don't know what happened. I uploaded my PCC and my wife's on 20 June - 4 days after the CO had asked for these. Actually all my documents I uploaded them on that day.
> 
> We do not have eHealth in Kenya so my medicals were sent by courier. They were received in Sydney on July 2. Then the status changed to Referred on 20 July and it has been like that since. I have called HOC 4 times now and all the time the nice lady tells me that they have a huge backlog.


 So you can expect it anytime now.  all the best dear. Keep us updated...


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you!

I pray that you too get success soon - CO allocation.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

patopking said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I pray that you too get success soon - CO allocation.


Thankyou.!! Please pray not only for the CO allocation, but also an easy grant


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh yes! I pray for that too. I am sure you will make it before long. btw, I personally see the process being very smooth - only the long wait is a bit overwhelming as you do not have any clue of what is happening. You kind of wish that you would get a daily update. hehe


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> hei hei hei hei... congrats..!!!! jintha thaa.....!!!!:clap2::cheer2::lalala:
> 
> Keep us posted
> Raj


Thanks so much..


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

patopking said:


> Oh yes! I pray for that too. I am sure you will make it before long. btw, I personally see the process being very smooth - only the long wait is a bit overwhelming as you do not have any clue of what is happening. You kind of wish that you would get a daily update. hehe


Absolutely.. I think compared to last year, it has been very smooth and the waiting period is comparatively less.
Check this site - BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications where most of the people have their timelines...


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Thanks so much..


Hei Reddy,

What was happening between 17Jul12 (Uploaded meds and pcc) and Visa Grant: 21st Aug12 ?? any email correspondences? was the meds referred ? or just a silent CO ??
If so did u send reminder ?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hei Reddy,
> 
> What was happening between 17Jul12 (Uploaded meds and pcc) and Visa Grant: 21st Aug12 ?? any email correspondences? was the meds referred ? or just a silent CO ??
> If so did u send reminder ?


Yeah my meds were referred on 18th Jul and had to wait for all these days...


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Yeah my meds were referred on 18th Jul and had to wait for all these days...


But what excatly do they mean by "Referred" what do they do all these time??? any idea ??


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> But what excatly do they mean by "Referred" what do they do all these time??? any idea ??


If all your reports are clear enough to make them feel that everything is okay, then they will finalised immediately. Looking at the reports, if there are unsure about your medical status, they refer it further. My panel doc told me that everything is fine but I wonder why my meds got referred but glad they came out well.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> And the news is out... got my Visa !! Jintha tha jitha jitha !!!
> 
> Thanks all you guys...




Excellent news! congratulations :clap2:

When you planning to make the move?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Excellent news! congratulations :clap2:
> 
> When you planning to make the move?


Thank you unixguy, May be in Feb'13.


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> And the news is out... got my Visa !! Jintha tha jitha jitha !!!
> 
> Thanks all you guys...


Congrats Reddykandy,
Happy for you ..it was really a matter of few days. Have a safe journey to australia.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Congrats Reddykandy,
> Happy for you ..it was really a matter of few days. Have a safe journey to australia.


Hey quakercitizen....yes it was.  Sry to miss u out. I'll be travellin in feb 13.


----------



## GVG (Jul 26, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> Guys its been a week since co was allocated to me and I have front loaded eveeything..how much time does it take to get grant?


destinyrules13,

It's been over a week that my meds status changed to MET and still some of the documents I uploaded June 5th (such as evidence of age) still show as required. I was told this post-CO delay is normal.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Without being sounding rhetoric, just wanted to ask if anyone get CO allocated today 

Thx


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Without being sounding rhetoric, just wanted to ask if anyone get CO allocated today
> 
> Thx


Nope.. My meds status got changed to finalised though  still waiting for the CO. Timelines in my signature..


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yesterday night I got CO allocated! But today morning he is gone because I woke up from the dream! 

Good day guys.


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

No Buzz at all today guys.. Guess No one seems to have got a CO today..

Lets hope some action tomorrow 

Cheers!
HK


----------



## ozoners (Aug 15, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Yesterday night I got CO allocated! But today morning he is gone because I woke up from the dream!
> 
> Good day guys.



I had that dream tooo


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

PPl say go on with ur life..Ppl say it dosent matter..

BUT... This whole concept of checking the forum everyday to monitor progress if eating my life  I am doing little work in office as well..

As i was speaking to my friend from the forum WORLD2009 ... i am just about wondering what will happen us once 189&190 start being processed?

Is DIAC trying to close on our applications quickly?


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

I got CO assigned today, I was asked to submit payslips/bank statements/it forms-form16 or payg & medicals in 28 days. Hoping this goes smooth. 😊
Again- applied online on 22nd June as ICT BA.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

sra1bob said:


> I got CO assigned today, I was asked to submit payslips/bank statements/it forms-form16 or payg & medicals in 28 days. Hoping this goes smooth. 😊
> Again- applied online on 22nd June as ICT BA.


All the very best :clap2:


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

sra1bob said:


> I got CO assigned today, I was asked to submit payslips/bank statements/it forms-form16 or payg & medicals in 28 days. Hoping this goes smooth. 😊
> Again- applied online on 22nd June as ICT BA.


Great New.. All the best sra1bob  and I hope i get a CO too this week 

BTW what time of the day did you get the email from CO.

Cheers!
HK


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

I got the mail at 11:50 Sydney time.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Hopefully will get CO assigned soon..

I applied on the 22nd june as S/w er.. and seems like BA' s are getting CO's assigned faster.


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Hopefully will get CO assigned soon..
> 
> I applied on the 22nd june as S/w er.. and seems like BA' s are getting CO's assigned faster.


I dont think they are following any order as such Shyam. I have applied as a BA too ON 17th June but not yet got a CO ..

Hope all the June Applicants get the CO by end of this month..

Cheers
HK


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

sra1bob said:


> I got CO assigned today, I was asked to submit payslips/bank statements/it forms-form16 or payg & medicals in 28 days. Hoping this goes smooth. 😊
> Again- applied online on 22nd June as ICT BA.



great Sra, all the best for your next process....do share your experience here .


----------



## Sakib (May 30, 2012)

*:confused2:*

Is there any May applicant who is still waiting for the CO!?!?
What's going on for my case? It seems almost all the May applicants got the CO. I'm really worried!:confused2:


_________________
EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | CO: still waiting :ranger::confused2: Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; From 13Aug2012: Medical status is "Further medical results referred"


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Sakib said:


> Is there any May applicant who is still waiting for the CO!?!?
> What's going on for my case? It seems almost all the May applicants got the CO. I'm really worried!:confused2:
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, I was also wondering if any May applicants still awaiting CO allocation.
Sakib, in your case may be CO is already aloocated and looking into your documents though not communicated to you... Just incase to be on the +ve side..


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Chennaite said:


> Exactly, I was also wondering if any May applicants still awaiting CO allocation.
> Sakib, in your case may be CO is already aloocated and looking into your documents though not communicated to you... Just incase to be on the +ve side..


A 23rd June applicant got a CO today

Any 175ers still awaiting a CO? - Page 15.

hoping of a big jump in their fortnightly time line update


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

hi guys
i applied on 10 april, but no CO allocated yet .really worried.mine was paper .may b they will finish with online first ,then will look at paper but no good


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

RIA KAUR said:


> hi guys
> i applied on 10 april, but no CO allocated yet .really worried.mine was paper .may b they will finish with online first ,then will look at paper but no good


Just curious to know, if there was any ack from the immigration department that they have received the application


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

yes i have the acknowledgment with me , but i dont know why delaying me , rest may june applicants getting theri CO 's , what to do how long ?


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Congratz on CO allocation.
> 
> ...


Hi Karan,

Thanks a lot. I did undergo my Medicals with a DIAC authorized diagnostics center and I had carried my passport, Visa Application Summary, Photographs and Form 26EH (partly filled) and Form 160EH (partly filled) but post the examination the panel doctor said she will update everything online. When I asked if the forms needs to be filled she said its fine as she will do it online and she has access and asked me to check online after 7 working days!

Is this normal procedure for medicals? 

I am worried since I thought the forms 26EH and 160EH needed to be completed in front of the doctor and uploaded. Isn't that mandatory?

Please advise!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

samdeking said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Thanks a lot. I did undergo my Medicals with a DIAC authorized diagnostics center and I had carried my passport, Visa Application Summary, Photographs and Form 26EH (partly filled) and Form 160EH (partly filled) but post the examination the panel doctor said she will update everything online. When I asked if the forms needs to be filled she said its fine as she will do it online and she has access and asked me to check online after 7 working days!
> 
> ...


It's fine. Same thing happened with me too...

Cheers


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> It's fine. Same thing happened with me too...
> 
> Cheers


Thanks .. Makes me feel a little better 

BTW is it normal for COs to not respond to emails ? I had actually sent an email asking for more time for PCC but haven't got any response yet!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Not sure, yet to get a CO


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Not sure, yet to get a CO


Oh! .. So you finalized Meds prior to CO Allocation? 

What does it show on your online status?


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, I front loaded them...status shows Medicals finalized....


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Yeah, I front loaded them...status shows Medicals finalized....


You mean the panel doctor front loaded them for you  .. Did you also get your PCC done ? .. How much time does it normally take ? I have a different address on my passport! :-(


----------



## ozoners (Aug 15, 2012)

samdeking said:


> Oh! .. So you finalized Meds prior to CO Allocation?
> 
> What does it show on your online status?


Hii i was told to wait for the CO before getting medicals or Police report...

how come some ppl go ahead with it.. doesnt the CO have to tell you what you need to get in the reports?

E.g. to whom this should be addressed to: Manager, Adelaide migration center

Regards

Ozone


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

You can get PCC/MediCals done without CO asking for it, it's normal. But if you are from a high risk country, better to.wait for CO to.ask for.it. 

For PCC, if different address, b prepared to wait for 3-4 weeks as police verification takes place...


----------



## placeabo (Aug 10, 2012)

Group 4 has been allocated to 1 June 2012... this is an even greater jump than before. They may be trying to get everyone allocated in time for a third quarter report.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

samdeking said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Thanks a lot. I did undergo my Medicals with a DIAC authorized diagnostics center and I had carried my passport, Visa Application Summary, Photographs and Form 26EH (partly filled) and Form 160EH (partly filled) but post the examination the panel doctor said she will update everything online. When I asked if the forms needs to be filled she said its fine as she will do it online and she has access and asked me to check online after 7 working days!
> 
> ...


That's completely normal !! Same happened to me :-( felt bad on wasting papers by takijg printouts !!


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

samdeking said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Thanks a lot. I did undergo my Medicals with a DIAC authorized diagnostics center and I had carried my passport, Visa Application Summary, Photographs and Form 26EH (partly filled) and Form 160EH (partly filled) but post the examination the panel doctor said she will update everything online. When I asked if the forms needs to be filled she said its fine as she will do it online and she has access and asked me to check online after 7 working days!
> 
> ...


Btw, they must have given you a separate form that contains exact same details as your form 26H and form 160H


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,

CO got allocated today. I had submitted my 175 application on Jun 23. 

One quick Q. The CO has asked me PCC for my wife which I had already uploaded. Is it usual to ask this? Following is the text of email:

Police Certificates
Police clearance certificate for applicant XXXXX from every country
where she has lived for a total of at least 12 months in the last 10 years. Please refer to the
enclosed form Character requirements penal clearance certificates for further instructions. You
must provide the original certificates. 

DOES IT MEAN THAT ORIGINAL PCC IS TO BE SENT TO THEM BY POST?

Also, I got 2 e-mails with exactly same content asking for this info. Is that normal?

Thx..


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO got allocated today. I had submitted my 175 application on Jun 23.
> 
> ...


Hi karan,
Same was my case, I had uploaded pcc for me n my wife even then co asked for it. So I sent scanned copy over the mail..i think tht should be fine


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> Hi karan,
> Same was my case, I had uploaded pcc for me n my wife even then co asked for it. So I sent scanned copy over the mail..i think tht should be fine


That's assuring. How much time did it took the CO to issue grant letter after that?

Also, did you also receive two emails with exactly same content/doc requirements?

Thx


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> That's assuring. How much time did it took the CO to issue grant letter after that?
> 
> Also, did you also receive two emails with exactly same content/doc requirements?
> 
> Thx


Unforrunately I haven got the grant yet.. I sent docs on 15 aug. But no further communication from co.. He just ack my docs.. Thinking of calling diac next week to chk how much time it ll take to issue grant


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> Unforrunately I haven got the grant yet.. I sent docs on 15 aug. But no further communication from co.. He just ack my docs.. Thinking of calling diac next week to chk how much time it ll take to issue grant


Oh ok, may I ask if this PCC was the only document being asked for or did he ask for some other documents as well?

Thx
Karan


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

I hd recd only 1 mail asking for pcc


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Oh ok, may I ask if this PCC was the only document being asked for or did he ask for some other documents as well?
> 
> Thx
> Karan


Ya he asked only for pcc.. As I had front loaded everything


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

June 22nd - Still waiting .... ( AGONY !!!) 

Congrats Karan - Good to see applications moving forward..

Best of luck.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Shyam. Good luck to you too..


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

hey Karan,
Wish u luck for ur further process.
even i have applied for 175 on 23rd june..just waiting for my moment.. 

cheers,
R.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey Karan,
> Wish u luck for ur further process.
> even i have applied for 175 on 23rd june..just waiting for my moment..
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy...all the best to you as well..

Cheers


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

Got the grant


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Got the grant


Congratz...how many days it took after CO alloc? Did he ask any docs from you after getting allocated?

Cheers


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Congratz...how many days it took after CO alloc? Did he ask any docs from you after getting allocated?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Karan, it took around 28 days after the CO alloc. CO asked for Meds, PCC and form 80.

Cheers


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Thanks Karan, it took around 28 days after the CO alloc. CO asked for Meds, PCC and form 80.
> 
> Cheers


HI AUSAPPLY,

how many days it took AFTER u had provided ALL Documents to CO?


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

Conrats Aus Apply. Cheers to you.


NO CO for me today as well  

Front loaded all docs including medicals. Waiting for Aus PCC to be delivered as its been dispatched 10 daya back from Aus.

Mera CO kab ayega


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> Btw, they must have given you a separate form that contains exact same details as your form 26H and form 160H


Nope .. they did not .. although they kept the Visa Application Summary Copy with them which had all details on TRN, File Number and of course the passport copy.


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> HI AUSAPPLY,
> 
> how many days it took AFTER u had provided ALL Documents to CO?


It took only a few hours after last document reached there.


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Well finally got a mail from CO with the List of required Do:clap2:c. 
I have been requested to submit "Employment proof" .Do i need to submit docs such as pay slip , Salary a/c statement for all the Previous Jobs . What is the consequences if the Pay slip is unavailable.

I noticed 1 more thing- the DIAC Website site still shows the status as "Application received - processing commenced"


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Great........ Finally got a CO :clap2:


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> HI AUSAPPLY,
> 
> how many days it took AFTER u had provided ALL Documents to CO?


Hi Ausapply,
Congratulations to you. Its really amazing! 
Can you please tell us what are the documents you uploaded while lodging the visa application?
I would like like to prepare myself.
Thanks and best wishes for you.


----------



## Australia2013 (Nov 4, 2011)

June 13- application received, june 24- CO assigned, july 27-medical and pc received.. Hopefully PR is next


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Hi Ausapply,
> Congratulations to you. Its really amazing!
> Can you please tell us what are the documents you uploaded while lodging the visa application?
> I would like like to prepare myself.
> Thanks and best wishes for you.


Thanks nishaon, I uploaded pretty much everything, starting from birth and marriage certificates to all salary slips and offer and relieving letters from all the companies I worked with. I also uploaded all the reference letters used for ACS. I think if you can demonstrate the continuity in education and work with solid experience in field you are applying for, that should do.
I could get extra points for spouse experience because she is equally experienced and has solid academics and professional background. 
We attached IELTS for myself and my wife as well and we both had good numbers on the result sheet. Overall if the application is clean and we are telling the truth with documents to support, then things should be okay.

But again, this forum and the respected members have been great help at all steps.

Cheers


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Thanks nishaon, I uploaded pretty much everything, starting from birth and marriage certificates to all salary slips and offer and relieving letters from all the companies I worked with. I also uploaded all the reference letters used for ACS. I think if you can demonstrate the continuity in education and work with solid experience in field you are applying for, that should do.
> I could get extra points for spouse experience because she is equally experienced and has solid academics and professional background.
> We attached IELTS for myself and my wife as well and we both had good numbers on the result sheet. Overall if the application is clean and we are telling the truth with documents to support, then things should be okay.
> 
> ...


Congrats ausapply!

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Ausapply ,

I wanted to know that did you get your wife's education and skill assessed by the concerned Australian authority.I had read that they give 10 points for spouse profession only if it is assessed.

Thanks
Gopal Soni


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

gopal.soni said:


> Hi Ausapply ,
> 
> I wanted to know that did you get your wife's education and skill assessed by the concerned Australian authority.I had read that they give 10 points for spouse profession only if it is assessed.
> 
> ...


You get 5 points for partner/spouse points provided
1) She is in a skilled occupations which is on the SOL list. http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf
2) She has a relevant skill assessment for that occupation.
3) She has taken IELTS test and scored 6 in each.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Thanks nishaon, I uploaded pretty much everything, starting from birth and marriage certificates to all salary slips and offer and relieving letters from all the companies I worked with. I also uploaded all the reference letters used for ACS. I think if you can demonstrate the continuity in education and work with solid experience in field you are applying for, that should do.
> I could get extra points for spouse experience because she is equally experienced and has solid academics and professional background.
> We attached IELTS for myself and my wife as well and we both had good numbers on the result sheet. Overall if the application is clean and we are telling the truth with documents to support, then things should be okay.
> 
> ...


Oh, That's really great!
Thank you very much for such an informative and helpful post.
I will try myself to get prepared with all the required documents.
Wish you all the very best.

One more question:
Is it mandatory to upload all the pay slips for five years or more(60+ payslips)?
What if I don't have or lost few of those?
Thank you again for your time.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

*CO Assigned*

I filed my 175 on June 23th and just for an email from my CO requesting health check and PCC documents. I am yet to submit the docs!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Aditi,

Didyou get the email today, on SAT? Wow, they are working even on Saturdays too 

Good Luck...

Cheers


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Karan,

Yes, I recvd the email today. I was surprised too 

Regards,
A.


----------



## Sabariram (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I finally received an e-mail from CO on 24th Aug asking me to submit PCC & medicals. I am yet to submit those.


ACS: 11 Jun 2011, VETASSESS: 6 Oct 2011, IELTS: 12 May 2012, 175 online: 18 Jun 2012, CO: 24 Aug 2012, Medicalls: Pending, PCC: Pending


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Oh, That's really great!
> Thank you very much for such an informative and helpful post.
> I will try myself to get prepared with all the required documents.
> Wish you all the very best.
> ...


Hi, 
Following is what case officer asked me; however I don't have all payslips for each org so I provided Salary Certificates, Bank statements wherever payslip was not there and vice versa. 

Specific Employment
You have indicated that you wish to be considered for specific employment points. Please provide evidence of skilled employment in a skilled profession for a total of XX out of the last XX years (prior to your lodgement date of DD MM YYYY). The evidence you provide must cover the entire claimed period. Include as much of the following evidence as possible:
● Pay slips (one per year or one per employer) covering the period of claimed work experience
(or Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts);
● Taxation Documents (income certificate)
● Form 80 (Primary Applicant)

I believe, all they want is to confirm the authenticity of your claim with all possible means. 

Hope this answers...


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hei Guys, 
See the new allocation dates = Now to June - Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hei Guys, 
See the new allocation dates = Now to June - Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Yes, I recvd the email today. I was surprised too
> 
> ...


Whats ur JOb code? and congrats..

Waiting now  I think by next week all June applicants will have a CO.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Sabariram said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally received an e-mail from CO on 24th Aug asking me to submit PCC & medicals. I am yet to submit those.
> 
> ...



Is there a generic email id where you get the emails from?

Cause wanna check if i have got an email although my application says "Processing Commenced"


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks! My job code is 261313. I think so too that all the June applicants will have a CO by this month.



cy71_shyam said:


> Whats ur JOb code? and congrats..
> 
> Waiting now  I think by next week all June applicants will have a CO.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a question! 

When you contact your CO, which email address do you use? is it the team email? or do you contact the department?

I need to know, because CO never replied to anything I sent


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I have a question!
> 
> When you contact your CO, which email address do you use? is it the team email? or do you contact the department?
> 
> I need to know, because CO never replied to anything I sent


I used the same id from which o jad recd his mail


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Pencil said:


> Hi,
> Following is what case officer asked me; however I don't have all payslips for each org so I provided Salary Certificates, Bank statements wherever payslip was not there and vice versa.
> 
> Specific Employment
> ...


Hi Pencil,
Thank you very much for the detailed info.
It is really helpful.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## dhaka (Aug 26, 2012)

*May'12 applicant for 175 still no CO*

Is there anyone of May applicant who didn’t get the CO yet?

According to the “Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications” of the DIAC, allocation date for 175 is “1 June 2012”. So, what should I do now? Will I query to the DIAC for the status of my application?

Moreover, to expedite, I’ve completed the Medical on 11Aug2012 (eHealth) and from 13Aug2012: Medical status is "Further medical results referred" and the status is still unchanged.
I’m really worried! So, what to do now? Plz help!:confused2:



_________________
EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | CO: still waiting | Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; From 13Aug2012: Medical status is "Further medical results referred" |PCC: 23Aug2012


----------



## dhaka (Aug 26, 2012)

Is there anyone of May applicant who didn’t get the CO yet?

According to the “Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications” of the DIAC, allocation date for 175 is “1 June 2012”. So, what should I do now? Will I query to the DIAC for the status of my application?

Moreover, to expedite, I’ve completed the Medical on 11Aug2012 (eHealth) and from 13Aug2012: Medical status is "Further medical results referred" and the status is still unchanged.
I’m really worried! So, what to do now? Plz help!



_________________
EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | CO: still waiting | Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; From 13Aug2012: Medical status is "Further medical results referred" |PCC: 23Aug2012


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It may very well be that you have actually been assigned a CO. Many people believe that your CO will contact you as soon as your case is assigned and that is completely false - a CO can work on your case in the background without you ever knowing and will only contact you if they require further information from you.

Bangladeshi applicants are oftentimes referred for security checks, so it may be that this is what has happened to your application, in which case your CO will only make contact with you once this has been completed.

Medicals are processed by HOC on behalf of DIAC. There are so many threads on the forum that has highlighted that they are currently inundated with medicals and there are therefore taking a few weeks to clear each medical received, so you will have to be patient there.

I'm not sure when in May you submitted your application but I would suggest that you wait a week or two and if there are no changes to your online status (that's the easiest way to find out if you have CO!), then raise a PLE and enquire.


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

All the best to you all..

Me still waiting 

IELTS: 12th may: ACS: 19th June:175 applied 20th June:CO Waiting


----------



## dhaka (Aug 26, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> It may very well be that you have actually been assigned a CO. Many people believe that your CO will contact you as soon as your case is assigned and that is completely false - a CO can work on your case in the background without you ever knowing and will only contact you if they require further information from you.
> 
> Bangladeshi applicants are oftentimes referred for security checks, so it may be that this is what has happened to your application, in which case your CO will only make contact with you once this has been completed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your suggestion. I submitted my application on 25May. Following this forum, it seems all the May applicants got the CO; even June applicant’s allocations will also be completed within this month. That is why i became worried. Anyway now I'm thinking that CO is assigned to me, only s/he is not contacting as all documents are met (finger crossed)! Hope for the best and thank you again! 
BR
Dhaka

_________________
EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | CO: still waiting | Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; From 13Aug2012: Medical status is "Further medical results referred" |PCC: 23Aug2012


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If all your documents status have changed to met, you definitely have a case officer. You're probably one of the lucky few who submitted everything that the CO required and therefore they have no need to contact you to request anything further.

I'm sure that once your medical clears, the CO will be in contact with you.


----------



## placeabo (Aug 10, 2012)

Also keep in mind the DIAC website says "The tables below list lodgement dates of applications that have been *or will soon be allocated* to case officers."

So all applicants before 1 June may not have been allocated but you can expect to over the coming weeks.


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Any updates and CO allocations today ?

IELTS: 12th may: ACS: 19th June:175 applied 20th June:CO Waiting


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

*175 Visa Grant Timelines*

Hi All,

Can you all please post ur visa grant timelines after getting a CO and uploading all the further requested docs form the CO.

Just wanted to track how long does it take to get visa approved.

Thanks!!
-Jas


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

dhaka,
I reckon you've been assigned a Case-Officer already, its just you're not notified about it. There is no harm in contacting DIAC about your status or if you choose not to contact them, even that's all fair in your case. All you need is to relax and stay positive.
Thanks


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

jas131,

can you please share your timeline?


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Not sure y my signature is not getting reflected :confused2:

ICT BA,175 Visa applied on 15th June, CO Allocated: 14th August, PCC : 27th August, Medical: In Progress,


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

zico said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Any updates and CO allocations today ?
> 
> IELTS: 12th may: ACS: 19th June:175 applied 20th June:CO Waiting


No word from CO. 

I heard that immi officers are busy dealing with refugees from Asia who came in several boats to Australian shores risking there lives. We may get delayed couple of weeks. 

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## placeabo (Aug 10, 2012)

CO today :clap2:


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

placeabo said:


> CO today :clap2:


:clap2: keep it coming, thus inspiring us to wait for our turn.  
All the best!!!!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

placeabo said:


> CO today :clap2:


Good luck buddy :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

placeabo said:


> Also keep in mind the DIAC website says "The tables below list lodgement dates of applications that have been *or will soon be allocated* to case officers."
> 
> So all applicants before 1 June may not have been allocated but you can expect to over the coming weeks.


Hi placeabo,
Just now saw in the tracker that you have been allocated with CO, congratulations for that!!!
I too applied 175 on 29th June and awaiting co allocation. Hope that happens soon.

Cheers
Chennaite


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

guys i have applied on 23rd june..no CO allocation till now..any thoughts...


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Not sure y my signature is not getting reflected :confused2:
> 
> ICT BA,175 Visa applied on 15th June, CO Allocated: 14th August, PCC : 27th August, Medical: In Progress,


it is visible


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> it is visible


hi aanchalk,

its been 2 weeks since CO was assigned to me and i have provided all docs including pcc and meds.. but not heard anything from her on the grant letter
m not getting where things are stuck.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> hi aanchalk,
> 
> its been 2 weeks since CO was assigned to me and i have provided all docs including pcc and meds.. but not heard anything from her on the grant letter
> m not getting where things are stuck.


what is the status online? Did you write to her again?


----------



## dhaka (Aug 26, 2012)

dhaka said:


> Is there anyone of May applicant who didn’t get the CO yet?
> 
> According to the “Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications” of the DIAC, allocation date for 175 is “1 June 2012”. So, what should I do now? Will I query to the DIAC for the status of my application?
> 
> ...




It seems CO is assigned for my case as my application has received a new status line as "27/08/2012 Application being processed further " 
though the main status is still reflecting as" 25/05/2012 Application received - processing commenced ". 

Moreover, almost all the required documents in the checklist changed as Met except for the "Evidence of work experience" which is still showing as required. I got a mail from team 6 and she only request me for-

"To facilitate the assessment of this application, you are requested to provide the following additional information listed below:
*Undergoing the Health Assessment for your Visa *"

now my 2 queries: 
1. As I have already submitted the medical and the status is "Further medical results referred", do I need to mail back the CO about this status or wait for the medical status change?!? 

2. What about the "Evidence of work experience" status as it didn't changed to "MET" though the CO didn't request any further doc?

Thanks!

-Dhaka

_________________
EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; From 13Aug2012: Medical status is "Further medical results referred" |PCC: 23Aug2012 | CO: 27Aug2012 | Grant: !?!


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys, I'm kind of frustrated here. I asked the question in other threads, but no clear answers.

I have submitted Form 80 and PCC (see my signature). Is there a way to know that the CO has read them?

when I click on "Documents Check List" , it shows "required" for everything. In the main page, my Meds status show "Finalised". CO isn't responding to emails.

What do you think? Should I just wait or what?


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

dhaka said:


> It seems CO is assigned for my case as my application has received a new status line as "27/08/2012 Application being processed further "
> though the main status is still reflecting as" 25/05/2012 Application received - processing commenced ".
> 
> Moreover, almost all the required documents in the checklist changed as Met except for the "Evidence of work experience" which is still showing as required. I got a mail from team 6 and she only request me for-
> ...


Congrats on getting the CO. You can ignore the "Evidence of work experience" status for now. 

For the medicals, as your results are further referred, I understand you may have to undergo some more tests or it may be further referred to for examination. I am not sure but people on the forum have had such status. For sure, it means medical is not complete from their perspective and you should ask the CO about what action is required on your part if her letter does not detail it already.

All the best!


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Guys, I'm kind of frustrated here. I asked the question in other threads, but no clear answers.
> 
> I have submitted Form 80 and PCC (see my signature). Is there a way to know that the CO has read them?
> 
> ...


Did you upload them online? You should write an email informing him/her that you have uploaded everything.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Did you upload them online? You should write an email informing him/her that you have uploaded everything.



Yes I have uploaded Form 80 & PCC online, and I have send an email after each upload (yet I didn't get a single reply).

Meds were sent by MAIL by through the hospital. "Documents Check List" still shows required for everything (including Meds), but in the main status page, it says "Meds Finalised"


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Got that most awaited mail 
Meds Finalised today and got the grant the same day 
All the best to all who are waiting for CO/Grant
Partyyyyyyyyyyyy Time


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Got that most awaited mail
> Meds Finalised today and got the grant the same day
> All the best to all who are waiting for CO/Grant
> Partyyyyyyyyyyyy Time


Congrats jas..!!!


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Got that most awaited mail
> Meds Finalised today and got the grant the same day
> All the best to all who are waiting for CO/Grant
> Partyyyyyyyyyyyy Time


Wohooo great news!!!!! Congratulations


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

No Co yet.. Is it a cause of worry?..As it is everyday seems like a Pain now


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> No Co yet.. Is it a cause of worry?..As it is everyday seems like a Pain now


Well I share the same pain as well 

Im thinking may be the CO's are assigned but are not ready to contact as they could have been busy. Lets hope for the best and the CO's and GrantS come the same day some day soon.

Cheers!
HK


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> No Co yet.. Is it a cause of worry?..As it is everyday seems like a Pain now


No, just be little more patient.


----------



## adelle_82 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been reading this thread for the past 1 month....

Finally Got CO today....

Applied GSM 175 last June 27, 2012 exactly 2 months of waiting :clap2:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

aanchalk said:


> No, just be little more patient.


Completely agree and as I found out, the one day when you've really had enough and decide not to check the status of your application, will also be the day that you are assigned a CO and/or receive your grant.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Completely agree and as I found out, the one day when you've really had enough and decide not to check the status of your application, will also be the day that you are assigned a CO and/or receive your grant.


Very true and have a strong feeling that all applications lodged before 30June will have a CO by this weekend


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Got that most awaited mail
> Meds Finalised today and got the grant the same day
> All the best to all who are waiting for CO/Grant
> Partyyyyyyyyyyyy Time


Congrats pal... all the best !


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello: I have been assigned CO on May 25 and still all my docs status are showing required......though CO has asked for medicals and my ehealth center uploaded the medicals on July 17.......can anyone say when this docs status changes to "met"??.............

also, why the medicals finalization is taking such loong..............

My visa subclass is 175......


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Finally got a mail  CO allocated.. PCC and Medicals , Wife's birth certificate wanted..

relieved now


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Finally got a mail  CO allocated.. PCC and Medicals , Wife's birth certificate wanted..
> 
> relieved now


Congratsssss... Happy for you Shyam. I will await my turn now. What time of the day did you get the mail and frm which team?

Cheers!!


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

i got an email at 6:22 ISt ( Indian Standard time ) around 11:00 Am Sydney..

and its from team 2 

I am delighted now..now is the time to run and complete my application


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey!

Got CO for 175th visa today. Team 6. :clap2:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> Got CO for 175th visa today. Team 6. :clap2:



So did i get it right, u got 175 CO earlier than 190 ?


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> Got CO for 175th visa today. Team 6. :clap2:


Congrats Kostya and Shyam!

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

I feel all June applicants will have a CO by this week.They are trying to complete the processing for al applicants.

Trust me.. you will be relieved to see the Wonder Mail.


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> I feel all June applicants will have a CO by this week.They are trying to complete the processing for al applicants.
> 
> Trust me.. you will be relieved to see the Wonder Mail.


Yuhuuuuuuu.... As I was checking your post I just got the email from Team2 as well asking me for Form 80 and evidence of specific work experience.. Yuuuu huuuuuuu... Yayayay.. Now time to fill these and send them asap  Im soo relieved as well


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

hkona said:


> Yuhuuuuuuu.... As I was checking your post I just got the email from Team2 as well asking me for Form 80 and evidence of specific work experience.. Yuuuu huuuuuuu... Yayayay.. Now time to fill these and send them asap  Im soo relieved as well




WOoow.. See what did i tell you about being relieved.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> So did i get it right, u got 175 CO earlier than 190 ?


Yeah, that's right... Their priority processing doesn't work at the moment...


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

jas131 said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Got that most awaited mail
> Meds Finalised today and got the grant the same day
> All the best to all who are waiting for CO/Grant
> Partyyyyyyyyyyyy Time


Congrats ....enjoy


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> Got CO for 175th visa today. Team 6. :clap2:


When I saw you lodged 190 as well I thought you are just wasting your money! I was right. 

But me - still waiting. :ranger:


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

congrats mite.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> Ya he asked only for pcc.. As I had front loaded everything


Hi destinyrules,

Did CO respond/you called DIAC?

All the best...


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> WOoow.. See what did i tell you about being relieved.


Kostya, hkona, cy71_shyam, 
Congrats on getting the CO allocated, wish you all the best to get the Visa Grant too...
I have applied on 29th June still awaiting CO :ranger:


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Yes I have uploaded Form 80 & PCC online, and I have send an email after each upload (yet I didn't get a single reply).
> 
> Meds were sent by MAIL by through the hospital. "Documents Check List" still shows required for everything (including Meds), but in the main status page, it says "Meds Finalised"


'Meds finalised' means hospital has uploaded your results and nothing more is required from your end. When the CO approves them and other documents, status changes to MET. However, it happens that the CO has checked the docs and approved them but not changed the status online to MET.

Even after I got the grant, one of the documents showed REQUIRED for my husband.

I wonder why is it taking so long to give the grant, I got a CO on 9th afternoon and uploaded the documents same day evening. I got the grant next morning 6:00 am.

But I see there are other people like you who have uploaded everything and still waiting for the grant, no response from CO also yet. You can just be relieved to think that it indicates nothing is wrong with your application alone.

Just little more patience and you will have the good news. Do not worry, all the best!


----------



## ozoners (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, What does this Important mail from the CO look like.. what kind of subject will it have??

I applied on the 23rd July and still no CO.. is there some other place i can check if i have got a CO allocated??

Ozone


----------



## ozoners (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, What does this Important mail from the CO look like.. what kind of subject will it have??

I applied on the 23rd July and still no CO.. is there some other place i can check if i have got a CO allocated??

Ozone


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Ozoners,
if u hv applied on 23rd July then I doubt tht u see any CO assigned to your case.
u must be telling 23rd June instead. If that is so, then let me share a prediction from my side.
All the GSM175 cases will get a case-officer assigned by Sep 7, 2012. Now that's my prediction so lets see how it goes.


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

tocy80 said:


> Hello: I have been assigned CO on May 25 and still all my docs status are showing required......though CO has asked for medicals and my ehealth center uploaded the medicals on July 17.......can anyone say when this docs status changes to "met"??.............
> 
> also, why the medicals finalization is taking such loong..............
> 
> My visa subclass is 175......


can anyone share some light to my question please?


----------



## ozoners (Aug 15, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> Ozoners,
> if u hv applied on 23rd July then I doubt tht u see any CO assigned to your case.
> u must be telling 23rd June instead. If that is so, then let me share a prediction from my side.
> All the GSM175 cases will get a case-officer assigned by Sep 7, 2012. Now that's my prediction so lets see how it goes.



Sorry your write JUNE 23rd 

Thanks for the prediction


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

tocy80 said:


> can anyone share some light to my question please?


There is a long delay as there are too many applications. For some ppl it took 60 days to get the medicals finalised so you are still under that. Don't worry, mine took 35 days to get finalised. Be patient and things are gonna work out well. Good luck.


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> There is a long delay as there are too many applications. For some ppl it took 60 days to get the medicals finalised so you are still under that. Don't worry, mine took 35 days to get finalised. Be patient and things are gonna work out well. Good luck.


Thanks for the reply.......

Can anyone tell what is the benefit of declaring mother as "non migrating dependent".........my father has expired and my only brother lives abroad.......

will diac give visa simaltaneously to me and my mother?....or how can i take my mother who is declared as non migrating dependent........


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi All,
Any updates today?

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

No news from me, getting bored ...
I wish we knew how DIAC chooses the applicants!


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Elekter said:


> No news from me, getting bored ...
> I wish we knew how DIAC chooses the applicants!


Feeling exactly the same!

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

*Waiting and waiting*

I am also wondering the same...some 29 june applicants got the CO, on the other hand 21st june are still waiting.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Relax All.. I know exactly how you feel which i went through until yesterday.

I suggest relax.. take it easy.. Check your app only once a day in the morning and leave it at that.

My prediction is that ALL 175 Applicants will have a case office by the End of this month and MAX starting next.


DIAC is in a hurry to complete pending apps before moving to skill select.

Have faith... you will all get a CO soon


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

ozoners said:


> Sorry your write JUNE 23rd
> 
> Thanks for the prediction


check your application status online if the status shows 'Application being processed further' it means CO allocated.


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmmm... I guess its only a matter of hours now?


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> check your application status online if the status shows 'Application being processed further' it means CO allocated.


Actually it is not always the case... Today I got my CO assigned from Team 4. My visa application date is 24-June.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

migrateToAus said:


> Actually it is not always the case... Today I got my CO assigned from Team 4. My visa application date is 24-June.


i am not sure all applications will go to further processing stage. As far as i know this is the stage where the back ground check is performed by the Aus High commission New Delhi. But if the case officer is convinced that there is no back ground check needed. Then all documents will be changed to MET and the stats still shows processing commenced. 

I am just guessing not sure if this is correct


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

World2009 said:


> i am not sure all applications will go to further processing stage. As far as i know this is the stage where the back ground check is performed by the Aus High commission New Delhi. But if the case officer is convinced that there is no back ground check needed. Then all documents will be changed to MET and the stats still shows processing commenced.
> 
> I am just guessing not sure if this is correct



thats correct.. any change?

I am off to get my PCC tomo .. and i wish to thank you for the all knowledge you have shared with me on phone .. Pray u will get it sooner


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Actually it is not always the case... Today I got my CO assigned from Team 4. My visa application date is 24-June.


So, what's your application status shows, and what about the document status?
Please share.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

cy71_shyam said:


> thats correct.. any change?
> 
> I am off to get my PCC tomo .. and i wish to thank you for the all knowledge you have shared with me on phone .. Pray u will get it sooner



hmm no change so far..... waiting for tomoro morning !!!:clock:


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

pandit81 said:


> So, what's your application status shows, and what about the document status?
> Please share.


My application has been in ABPF from Jul20th because I had a change of circumstances query raised to include my daughter as a migrating dependent. That was obliged and currently the status also is the same, just that the CO has asked for Medicals and PCC.


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> My application has been in ABPF from Jul20th because I had a change of circumstances query raised to include my daughter as a migrating dependent. That was obliged and currently the status also is the same, just that the CO has asked for Medicals and PCC.


What about all document status?


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

tocy80 said:


> Thanks for the reply.......
> 
> Can anyone tell what is the benefit of declaring mother as "non migrating dependent".........my father has expired and my only brother lives abroad.......
> 
> will diac give visa simaltaneously to me and my mother?....or how can i take my mother who is declared as non migrating dependent........


Hi All: any comment on my posting by anyone pls?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

tocy80 said:


> Hi All: any comment on my posting by anyone pls?


She need to apply seperate VISA later - which may be time consuming.

But you may get relatively faster now


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

tocy80 said:


> Hi All: any comment on my posting by anyone pls?


also Check this link

*Parent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 103)*


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> also Check this link
> 
> *Parent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 103)*


Thanks for the reply....i think, to make my mother's visa fast, I can apply for contributory parent visa ........


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

tocy80 said:


> Thanks for the reply....i think, to make my mother's visa fast, I can apply for contributory parent visa ........


I dont think so... unless u r a student VISA holder.

If u want her migrate faster u must inculde in your current application as Dependent family member.


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

pandit81 said:


> What about all document status?


Its all in required status as of now.


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> I dont think so... unless u r a student VISA holder.
> 
> If u want her migrate faster u must inculde in your current application as Dependent family member.


.

woow a very good suggestion......but, can i do this now???.........

it was diac who suggested to include her a non migrating dependent........and I sent form 102 accordingly.........but, best is, if i can declare her as migrating dependent........


but, BIG question is, can I do that?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

tocy80 said:


> .
> 
> woow a very good suggestion......but, can i do this now???.........
> 
> ...


hey,
i dont want this thread de-railed.

my last 2 cents, or we can take it off-line
1. Contact your CO
2. Read below carefully

*****************************************

*Adding family members to your permanent visa*
If you are applying for a permanent GSM visa outside Australia then you may add your partner and dependent children *up until your application is finalised*. 


*GSM – Evidence to Provide When Adding Family Members*
*Other dependent relatives*
Other relatives of you or your partner may be considered in the application if they meet all of the requirements of other dependent relatives.

You must complete Form 47A for each dependant aged 18 years or over, whether they are migrating with you or not. You cannot lodge this form electronically. You must send the form and all supporting documentation by post or courier directly to the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre. 

See Form 47A Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over 

You will also need to provide:

•a certified copy of your relative's birth certificate and evidence of their relationship to you
•evidence that the relative resides in your household
•evidence that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the last 12 months 
•if your relative is divorced or separated, evidence of their divorce or legal separation
•notification of your change in circumstances
See: Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances ( 77KB PDF file)
•a completed form 47A where applicable
•your family members health examination
•your family members police clearance where applicable.


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> hey,
> i dont want this thread de-railed.
> 
> my last 2 cents, or we can take it off-line
> ...


thanks for your patience and reply.........


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Your suggestion is good but not very easy to follow specially when you see there is no order for processing, and one always ponders what is the criteria to process applications, application receive date is certainly not.



cy71_shyam said:


> Relax All.. I know exactly how you feel which i went through until yesterday.
> 
> I suggest relax.. take it easy.. Check your app only once a day in the morning and leave it at that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

My details below: 

ACS received: 21 Mar, 2012, IELTS: May 12, 2012, Score 7.5, 
175 filed: June 23, 2012, CO assigned: Aug 25, 2012
PCC/Meds submitted: Aug 28, 2012, VISA: Coming soon.....


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

Wovvvv....got my VISA(175) today at 6 AM. Uploaded my wife's PCC yesterday that was the only document pending from my side.
Hope you all get your grants soon. Thankyou for all the information you have shared was very help full.


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

keerthi said:


> Wovvvv....got my VISA(175) today at 6 AM. Uploaded my wife's PCC yesterday that was the only document pending from my side.
> Hope you all get your grants soon. Thankyou for all the information you have shared was very help full.


Congrats, plz share ur timelines...


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

keerthi said:


> Wovvvv....got my VISA(175) today at 6 AM. Uploaded my wife's PCC yesterday that was the only document pending from my side.
> Hope you all get your grants soon. Thankyou for all the information you have shared was very help full.


Congrats buddy!


----------



## adelle_82 (Jul 31, 2012)

Got our VISA Grant today!

so overwhelmed....

GSM 175 lodged - 27 June 2012
CO assigned - 27 August 2012
Visa Grant - 30 August 2012

By the way I front loaded my PCC and Medicals 

Medicals finalized - 03 August 2012


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Omg, I GOT THE GRANT Today! Thank God!

You guys were very helpful, I'm soo grateful!! I'll continue to be a member of this great forum, and I wish to meet each and everyone of you once I reach Australia!


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Omg, I GOT THE GRANT Today! Thank God!
> 
> You guys were very helpful, I'm soo grateful!! I'll continue to be a member of this great forum, and I wish to meet each and everyone of you once I reach Australia!


Heartiest congrats unixguy, adelle_82 and keerthi!


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

Pencil said:


> Congrats, plz share ur timelines...


Thank you
175 - 16th May
CO- 6th August
Medicals 20 th Finalized-24 th
My PCC 24 th
Wife's PCC 29 th
Grant 30 th


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Heartiest congrats unixguy, adelle_82 and keerthi!


Thanks Kostya 

you're almost there! I'm sure we will meet in Australia :clap2:


----------



## adelle_82 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Heartiest congrats unixguy, adelle_82 and keerthi!


Thanks!:clap2:


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hearty congratulations unixguy, adelle_82 and keerthi. Hope all June 175 applicants will join the grant club soon!

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Waiting for CO for meds as well as I came to know that meds for primary applicant can be done prior to CO allocation using TRN however dependents (my wife and son) need health request IDs which only CO can give.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Omg, I GOT THE GRANT Today! Thank God!
> 
> You guys were very helpful, I'm soo grateful!! I'll continue to be a member of this great forum, and I wish to meet each and everyone of you once I reach Australia!


hai everyone., congrats  so happy to see the goodnews early morning. 
I have been noticing, the Grant normally cpmes during Thursdays and Fridays.  cool guys. All the best. Later we can organise a June applicants club meet up in MEL or somewhere.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

amraj1982 said:


> hai everyone., congrats  so happy to see the goodnews early morning.
> I have been noticing, the Grant normally cpmes during Thursdays and Fridays.  cool guys. All the best. Later we can organise a June applicants club meet up in MEL or somewhere.


any idea if a CO gets allocated in the morning or it can happen at end of the day


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

World2009 said:


> any idea if a CO gets allocated in the morning or it can happen at end of the day


COs are normally during morning as per most of the posts here and it happens during the start of the week and Grants and CO during end of the week.


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

pandit81 said:


> Waiting for CO for meds as well as I came to know that meds for primary applicant can be done prior to CO allocation using TRN however dependents (my wife and son) need health request IDs which only CO can give.


Hi pandit81,

Can you please let me know from where did u get this information? 

As far as I know there are two forms 26EH and 160EH for exam for primary and secondary applicants, which just require TRN, there is no section/column to be filled with Request IDs. Secondly this link is also not suggesting any difference for Request Ids. 

Anyone nearing to CO allocation can go ahead for medical exam as suggested at Allocation Dates page. Only issue with front load is expiry which lead to redo Or short gap in grant and first entry date.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

World2009 said:


> any idea if a CO gets allocated in the morning or it can happen at end of the day


I got a mail from my CO in her evening, my noon.


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

So has anyone who submitted their application on 29th/30th have a CO assigned yet?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine is on 26th.. Still no CO


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

I was quite excited to be contacted by the CO yesterday. Need to submit my payslips, medical, PCC and wife's IELTS.

GSM-175 Applied: 25th June, 2012
CO: 29th August, 2012

Have booked my appointment with Elbit, Bangalore for next week.
I feel May and July applicants are really lucky to have a CO assigned so soon, which used to earlier take upto 7 months. Thanks to the EOI system post July-1st ;-)


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Pencil said:


> Hi pandit81,
> 
> Can you please let me know from where did u get this information?
> 
> ...


I called all the embassy recognized doctors in Chandigarh,all of them are saying the same that they required health request ID for the dependents, only TRN is not enough.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

pandit81 said:


> I called all the embassy recognized doctors in Chandigarh,all of them are saying the same that they required health request ID for the dependents, only TRN is not enough.


Check for those clinics with ehealth. Maybe they dont need it..!!!


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Check for those clinics with ehealth. Maybe they dont need it..!!!


All clinics here are e-health


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

pandit81 said:


> All clinics here are e-health


That's strange


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Omg, I GOT THE GRANT Today! Thank God!
> 
> You guys were very helpful, I'm soo grateful!! I'll continue to be a member of this great forum, and I wish to meet each and everyone of you once I reach Australia!


congrats....good luck!


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,
Any 175 applicant got co allocated today?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Chennaite said:


> Hi,
> Any 175 applicant got co allocated today?


hmm only handful applicants remaining and we are the lucky ones 
not sure if there will be any allocation in the second half of the day.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Hi,
> Any 175 applicant got co allocated today?


For me no luck even today! 

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

NE0 said:


> For me no luck even today!
> 
> 175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


Just while i was typing... found my status being changed to further processing


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Just while i was typing... found my status being changed to further processing


Super  received mail?

175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

NE0 said:


> Super  received mail?
> 
> 175 online: 26th June , CO: Waiting, Medicals: Finalised, PCC: Done, Grant: ----



I am going thru migration agent.... so he may have got the mail.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Just while i was typing... found my status being changed to further processing


Congrats... I too applied on 29th June still awating the special mail....... :confused2:


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Chennaite said:


> Congrats... I too applied on 29th June still awating the special mail....... :confused2:


check the status online.... mine they are still in the process of verifying the doc.... so u may be in the same boat


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

No news today. So sad. I am afraid that now my application will hang there forever as tomorrow new invites are sent out ...


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Elekter said:


> No news today. So sad. I am afraid that now my application will hang there forever as tomorrow new invites are sent out ...



they are sending the invites but not sure if there will a co assigned for the prev eoi applicants. There is no point in delaying few old applications. I am sure all old app will have a CO by end of tomorrow


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Elekter said:


> No news today. So sad. I am afraid that now my application will hang there forever as tomorrow new invites are sent out ...


Hi, Elekter!

Don't be upset. Although I lodged 190th app in a very first batch on 11/08/2012, there is no CO for 190th app for me yet. I think, that even if they issue new invitations, there will be a time shift for them to allocate COs for all 175th applicants.

Wish you a speedy CO allocation and further processing!

Cheers


----------



## arntoh (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope things move on I have been having a really long wait, to me it's like 175s are being processed right now and even faster than 176s. Anyone has an idea why it's taking long to process PG3/176s


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for your support. How I wish you were right! Let's see! Good luck to everyone else too!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Elekter said:


> Thanks for your support. How I wish you were right! Let's see! Good luck to everyone else too!


I see your VIC SS was rejected. Any specific reason?


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I see your VIC SS was rejected. Any specific reason?


I got the general rejection e-mail - others have better chances to find a job and support their family etc. I have masters degree in ICT, 9+ years experience as systems analysts and I showed them 90 000 AUD.  

So, no idea why I was rejectd.


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

So is anyone who applied on 28th June still left out?


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

Which June is it 2011 or 2012?


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

UU! said:


> Which June is it 2011 or 2012?


2012 of course. COs are now being assigned to applications submitted in the last week of June 2012.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Schnitzer said:


> So is anyone who applied on 28th June still left out?


i applied on 26th June. No CO so far. :-(


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi expat friends. 

This is sariah from philippines 

I am amazed how this forum helps other people. I'd like to ask for your assistance if you have a sample RPL document. I am currently drafting my RPL bu i don't know what format should be used.

Thank you so much! I hope that everyone's application will get approved. 

Best Regards,

Sariah08


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi expat friends. 

This is sariah from philippines 

I am amazed how this forum helps other people. I'd like to seek for your help if you have a sample RPL document. I am currently drafting my RPL bu i don't know what format should be used.

Thank you so much! I hope that everyone application will get approved. 

Best Regards,

Sariah08



do you have


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> i applied on 26th June. No CO so far. :-(


Applied on 27; no CO


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> i applied on 26th June. No CO so far. :-(


Applied on 27; no CO


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

*Application being processed further*



Schnitzer said:


> 2012 of course. COs are now being assigned to applications submitted in the last week of June 2012.


What if the status already updated "Application being processed further" and no email received


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

*Application being processed further*



mbc71 said:


> 176 Online Application : 09-May-2012
> Documents uploaded : 09-May -2012
> 
> CO Allotted : Pending (status "Application being processed further" 21-May-2012)
> ...


Hi,

I hope you are well. Whats the status of your application.

Br


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*

At this link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" under "Travel History" one can only add 20 entries. How to add the remaining travel history? Please shed light


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

UU! said:


> What if the status already updated "Application being processed further" and no email received


Your CO will not contact you unless they require further information or documents from you. It is not uncommon for your first contact with your CO to be the issue of the grant letter.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

UU! said:


> At this link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" under "Travel History" one can only add 20 entries. How to add the remaining travel history? Please shed light


U could use Form-80 to provide complete 20+ travel list, scan & upload besides that SRAF.

goodluck


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> U could use Form-80 to provide complete 20+ travel list, scan & upload besides that SRAF.
> 
> goodluck


Hi Thewall ,

Thanks for your response. Actually I did submit the Form 80 up front, but since then I have made couple of international trip and are expected to increase further.

I talked to the operator at Immigration Helpline, she told me to not to submit this online form at all if I have already submitted Form-80  and she also told me that all of my uploaded document are OK and CO has accepted them and back ground checks are underway. She was not sure about how much time it will take , can you please share your experience?

But I'm still thinking to submit this form as well as it appeared on my profile and I can only verbal communication with the helpline operator not my CO. May be he/she is still waiting for me to submit that form.

What is SRAF, please?

BR.


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> Your CO will not contact you unless they require further information or documents from you. It is not uncommon for your first contact with your CO to be the issue of the grant letter.


Hi Maz25,

Many Thanks for your response . 

Only PCC & MED are pending at mt end, as per my research CO will ask for them once back ground checks are done. Any idea how much time CO will give me for submitting these things as I'm an expat and would require to travel to my Home Country to get these things done plus I would also have to get PCC from the country of my current residence as I'm located here for more than 3 years.

BR.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

UU! said:


> Hi Maz25,
> 
> Many Thanks for your response .
> 
> ...


check the status of the docs... if it is met then you should get a email shortly


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

sariah08 said:


> Hi expat friends.
> 
> This is sariah from philippines
> 
> ...


sariah, u should search for a thread named RPL in this forum. I m pretty sure that you will be able to find something there.


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi amraj,

Thanks!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

UU! said:


> Hi Maz25,
> 
> Many Thanks for your response .
> 
> ...


They normally allow 28 days. However, if you feel that you cannot provide the documents in this timeframe, you can contact your CO and request for additional time. It is advisable to do this as soon as possible.

Personally, I would advise that you start making arrangements to get these documents ready. There are currently delays in the processing of medicals, so the earlier you can get yours done, the quicker you can get a decision on your case.

Where are you based and does your country have an embassy or consular services where you are currently residing? If this is the case, you should be able to approach the Consulate/ Embassy and they should be able to help you obtain the PCC, without the need for you to travel home.

Medicals can be done in any country - just log on to your online application page, download the medical forms and take it with you to an approved doctor and get your medical done.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

World2009 said:


> check the status of the docs... if it is met then you should get a email shortly


True but not all COs bother to update the document status, so the document status can be misleading at times. Mine still all showed as Required even after visa grant.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

*2 Questions*

guys i have been allocated a CO on 31stAug. he has asked for PCC and medicals of both myself and my wife.

I have 2 questions.

1. i have just moved to a new place, so should i provide the change in circumstance form.

2 my wife who is a secondary applicant, had changed job just before filing the visa. we have not mentioned her new job while filing the visa. 
PS we have claimed for partner points.so should i mention it to the CO regarding the same. i fear he would ask for more documents and it would be difficult for us to get as its her new job.


cheers, 
R


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> They normally allow 28 days. However, if you feel that you cannot provide the documents in this timeframe, you can contact your CO and request for additional time. It is advisable to do this as soon as possible.
> 
> Personally, I would advise that you start making arrangements to get these documents ready. There are currently delays in the processing of medicals, so the earlier you can get yours done, the quicker you can get a decision on your case.
> 
> ...



Hi Maz25,

Thanks for valued advice. I'm in Iraq :tongue1: and we don't have our embassy over here...

One of my friend provided the PCC up front as the "Case allocation web page" says that are valid for 1 year but unfortunately CO asked him for latest PCC... I'm still a lil bit ...

Can't take the risk of getting medicals done from here either :confused2:... simply bad experience...

So need your advice on getting these doc done during my next trip to my home country that would be after two months and submit them only when CO asks for them... Waiting for your valued advice.


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> True but not all COs bother to update the document status, so the document status can be misleading at times. Mine still all showed as Required even after visa grant.



All the documents are MET for myself & family, except following for me & my wife... 

Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates
Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray
Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa

and for child 

Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa


Will I have to wait till CO asks for them... I belong to HR country do you have any idea how long it takes for Back Ground Checks to be done as only then CO will ask form these docs from me in my opinion...


----------



## nsanan (Jun 7, 2012)

*Any CO today*

We are in the month of Sep now . Any idea when will the Q for June 175 be cleared ?
I have applied on 27-June still waiting for a CO :confused2:


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

nsanan said:


> We are in the month of Sep now . Any idea when will the Q for June 175 be cleared ?
> I have applied on 27-June still waiting for a CO :confused2:


Got my CO allocation today(applied on 29th June)...... Got the mail requesting for Medicals and PCC....They have changed all the documents as "Met" except for Medicals, PCC and Passport photo of both primary and secondary applicants...

Not specified for form80, should that be provided even if not requested?


----------



## nsanan (Jun 7, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Got my CO allocation today(applied on 29th June)...... Got the mail requesting for Medicals and PCC....They have changed all the documents as "Met" except for Medicals, PCC and Passport photo of both primary and secondary applicants...
> 
> Not specified for form80, should that be provided even if not requested?


Congrats ! 

If not requested then dont share the Form80 one thing can lead to the other ..

But have the information handy inorder to fill it promptly when/if requested.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

nsanan said:


> Congrats !
> 
> If not requested then dont share the Form80 one thing can lead to the other ..
> 
> But have the information handy inorder to fill it promptly when/if requested.


Thanks Mate. Wish you too for CO allocation soon.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

My time, at last! Requested PCC and Health docs, form 80 for my husband. Everything is MET except everything for my youngest - and also his name is written so that where others have first name, he has last name and where others have last name, he has first name. Hopefully i did not complete the application this way and there is no problem now :S

Now I am afraid of the doc because of my high BMI. :S


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Elekter said:


> My time, at last! Requested PCC and Health docs, form 80 for my husband. Everything is MET except everything for my youngest - and also his name is written so that where others have first name, he has last name and where others have last name, he has first name. Hopefully i did not complete the application this way and there is no problem now :S
> 
> Now I am afraid of the doc because of my high BMI. :S


Congrats with CO!!!!!


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats to those who got CO today. all the best for rest of the process.

I applied on June 25th and No CO yet! hmmm... this waiting is excruciating!


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> guys i have been allocated a CO on 31stAug. he has asked for PCC and medicals of both myself and my wife.
> 
> I have 2 questions.
> 
> ...


Guys,
Please share ur valuable comments on the above questions...plsss...its a request..


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

sariah08 said:


> Hi expat friends.
> 
> This is sariah from philippines
> 
> ...


This may be useful for you. RPLHelp - provides assistance to anyone who is preparing an Australian Computer Society (ACS) Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Guys,
> Please share ur valuable comments on the above questions...plsss...its a request..


1. It is covered in form 80 if you haven't submitted it yet, else, you have to use the form you have mentioned in your question.

2. Yes, you have to.


Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances ( 77KB PDF file)

In my opinion one should provide as much info. as possible... Good Luck...


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Elekter said:


> My time, at last! Requested PCC and Health docs, form 80 for my husband. Everything is MET except everything for my youngest - and also his name is written so that where others have first name, he has last name and where others have last name, he has first name. Hopefully i did not complete the application this way and there is no problem now :S
> 
> Now I am afraid of the doc because of my high BMI. :S


Congrats on the CO, high BMI might be the last thing that they'd be worried about


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Elekter said:


> My time, at last! Requested PCC and Health docs, form 80 for my husband. Everything is MET except everything for my youngest - and also his name is written so that where others have first name, he has last name and where others have last name, he has first name. Hopefully i did not complete the application this way and there is no problem now :S
> 
> Now I am afraid of the doc because of my high BMI. :S


Hi Elekter,

I am in the same dilemma as i have a high BMI.
Really working hard to shed some weight before I go for the medicals.
Although I do not have any disease, still worried. 

Cheers,
R.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi Elekter,
> 
> I am in the same dilemma as i have a high BMI.
> Really working hard to shed some weight before I go for the medicals.
> ...


Does BMI and High Cholesterol affect our chances?


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Does BMI and High Cholesterol affect our chances?


I dont know..but it is something to worry about i guess...


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Congrats to those who got CO today. all the best for rest of the process.
> 
> I applied on June 25th and No CO yet! hmmm... this waiting is excruciating!


Same here...applied on 27-06-2012...


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Got the grant email today from my agent!! )
Cheers.


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got the grant email today from my agent!! )
> Cheers.


Congrats dear


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Anybody remaining who applied before 30th june and haven't got CO yet .....except me


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

pandit81 said:


> Anybody remaining who applied before 30th june and haven't got CO yet .....except me


Dont worry pal, I m here. 26-06-2012


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Dont worry pal, I m here. 26-06-2012


Cheers Mate and good luck...


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got the grant email today from my agent!! )
> Cheers.


Hei lucky fella  Congrats... just noticed some time back you mentioned, that you didnt get a CO, but since that you already submitted the pcc and meds prior  
Great to hear that..!!! by the way did you upload salary slip or bank statements or something ???


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got the grant email today from my agent!! )
> Cheers.


Many Congrats NE0 :clap2:


----------



## milllerz (Sep 3, 2012)

Elekter said:


> My time, at last! Requested PCC and Health docs, form 80 for my husband. Everything is MET except everything for my youngest - and also his name is written so that where others have first name, he has last name and where others have last name, he has first name. Hopefully i did not complete the application this way and there is no problem now :S
> 
> Now I am afraid of the doc because of my high BMI. :S


I wouldn't worry about a high BMI at all. I'm sure it will be just fine.


----------



## milllerz (Sep 3, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Dont worry pal, I m here. 26-06-2012


Me too, applied 27/06/2012. Front loaded PCC and Health Check and waiting.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

milllerz said:


> Me too, applied 27/06/2012. Front loaded PCC and Health Check and waiting.


what i understand is that those who have front loaded meds and pcc have more chances of getting grant directly or CO allocation and not many queries. 
all the best.


----------



## datsme (Jun 30, 2012)

*Me too...*



milllerz said:


> Me too, applied 27/06/2012. Front loaded PCC and Health Check and waiting.


Me too guys, waiting for the good news. Applied on 26/06/2012 as Systems Analyst.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

pandit81 said:


> Congrats dear


Thanks Pandit.

You people are really helpful, especially during what seems to be an endless waiting. I think If you are waiting for something every member by your side will share your pain and alleviates it!

Thanks All. Hope Amraj, Pandit and others who are waiting will get good news soon.
Cheers.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hei lucky fella  Congrats... just noticed some time back you mentioned, that you didnt get a CO, but since that you already submitted the pcc and meds prior
> Great to hear that..!!! by the way did you upload salary slip or bank statements or something ???


Thank you AMRAJ.

I uploaded salary slips for the entire period ( except on or two missing ones). I made them into pdfs year wise and uploaded them.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

UU! said:


> Many Congrats NE0 :clap2:


Thanks UU!.


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got the grant email today from my agent!! )
> Cheers.


Congrats NEO


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

keerthi said:


> Congrats NEO


Thank you Keerthi.


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

Today I checked the online status and it's showing "Health requirements have been finalised- application being process further"........

can anyone comment what does it mean? does this mean my health requirements are met or there may be other results?

Also, what are the next steps before final visa will be given?


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

tocy80 said:


> Today I checked the online status and it's showing "Health requirements have been finalised- application being process further"........
> 
> can anyone comment what does it mean? does this mean my health requirements are met or there may be other results?
> 
> Also, what are the next steps before final visa will be given?


Finalised is met , if you have provided every 
thing else to be submitted like things that are still showing as required in your document check list and if you have provided them you should be fine , just wait for the grant.


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

*Grant notification.. Yayyyyy *

Guys.. Got the Grant Today..    Cheers to all you guys here and the forum.. I had been timely advised by the members, Moderators at all the steps during the process.. Really Thankful to this website, Members and Moderators..

Maz25 : Special Thanks to you. You have clarified a lot of doubts which were soo helpful to me.

And Guys its parrttttyyyyy time for me out here.. 

All the best to all the people out here and im sure and pray that all you guys to should get the Grant soooon.

Remember the key is to have impeccable documentation in place and overload the CO with alll the Evidence in form of documentation. This is exactly what had worked for me. Uploaded all the docs at 4.30 AM today and got the grant by 8:30 AM IST. 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

I think I have got the CO as all the document status is shown as 'Met', except medical requirement. Yesterday all was in 'Required' state.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

pandit81 said:


> I think I have got the CO as all the document status is shown as 'Met', except medical requirement. Yesterday all was in 'Required' state.


Yes. You definitely got CO. once Medicals are Finalised you will get your grant. Congrats and all the best for rest of the processs.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

My status online:

In the document checklist everything changed to met from required.
In the entitlement details all the visa details were given
However, application status still shows processing commenced. 

Just to share with you.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

hkona said:


> Guys.. Got the Grant Today..    Cheers to all you guys here and the forum.. I had been timely advised by the members, Moderators at all the steps during the process.. Really Thankful to this website, Members and Moderators..
> 
> Maz25 : Special Thanks to you. You have clarified a lot of doubts which were soo helpful to me.
> 
> ...


Super :clap2: . Congrats!


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Super :clap2: . Congrats!


Thsnks Neo


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

even i also got my CO but its showing required for form 1221, form 80 and PCC. 

having some doubt

1) I already submitted form 1221 do i need to resubmit again?
2) In Form 80 its asking document for address proof do i need to attach colour scanned passport again or certified one? 
3) In Form 80 its asking parents and brother/sister details, do i need to fill that? because i didnt put that in online application to avoid PCC for them.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> even i also got my CO but its showing required for form 1221, form 80 and PCC.
> 
> having some doubt
> 
> ...


I think CO will ask if you require to submit anything, it;s better to wait for his email as you already submitted the form 1221.

Reg Form 80: I have not attached any address proof with it. Take few more opinions on this.
But you need to mention your family member details in form 80. However, PCCs are not required for family members mentioned in form 80. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

hkona said:


> Guys.. Got the Grant Today..    Cheers to all you guys here and the forum.. I had been timely advised by the members, Moderators at all the steps during the process.. Really Thankful to this website, Members and Moderators..
> 
> Maz25 : Special Thanks to you. You have clarified a lot of doubts which were soo helpful to me.
> 
> ...


hei hei hei..:clap2::clap2::clap2:Congrats..!!!! So your :boxing: is over  all the best


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Finally CO is allocated


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, Till yesterday all the documents were shown 'Required'. Yesterday evening I had been to do medicals and the Doctor promised to upload the whole documents at the latest by today afternoon. But now when I checked the status, its shown as 'Further medical results received' but in the Document checklist, nothings reflecting. 
Everything including IELTS / Meds / Marriage certs / work exp etc is shown as required.
So I am confused, if its becoz of the uploaded med certs that its shown as Received ? Is it automatic as the Doctor uploaded it or CO is the one who changed it..


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hi, Till yesterday all the documents were shown 'Required'. Yesterday evening I had been to do medicals and the Doctor promised to upload the whole documents at the latest by today afternoon. But now when I checked the status, its shown as 'Further medical results received' but in the Document checklist, nothings reflecting.
> Everything including IELTS / Meds / Marriage certs / work exp etc is shown as required.
> So I am confused, if its becoz of the uploaded med certs that its shown as Received ? Is it automatic as the Doctor uploaded it or CO is the one who changed it..


I have undergone medicals for me only on last Friday 31st Aug, but still the status is shown as requested, I called the clinic and they told that they have uploaded the meds already. for my wife and son, now i would get their medicals done. 

Did you get any request from CO?


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hi, Till yesterday all the documents were shown 'Required'. Yesterday evening I had been to do medicals and the Doctor promised to upload the whole documents at the latest by today afternoon. But now when I checked the status, its shown as 'Further medical results received' but in the Document checklist, nothings reflecting.
> Everything including IELTS / Meds / Marriage certs / work exp etc is shown as required.
> So I am confused, if its becoz of the uploaded med certs that its shown as Received ? Is it automatic as the Doctor uploaded it or CO is the one who changed it..


Document checklist will be updated after sometime, usually same time as grant letter.. It's normal you need not worry.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Document checklist will be updated after sometime, usually same time as grant letter.. It's normal you need not worry.


Yeah, but do you think its Doc who made it 'received' or the CO who made it 'received' ?

I didnt get any mail from CO, and also its still shown as "Application Received-Processing commenced", only the meds things are shown as "Received"


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Yeah, but do you think its Doc who made it 'received' or the CO who made it 'received' ?
> 
> I didnt get any mail from CO, and also its still shown as "Application Received-Processing commenced", only the meds things are shown as "Received"


I think it's only done by CO not the doctor.
Seniors, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

For Medicals - Its the system which displays as it is received. if the received values are outside prescribed limits the system automatically refers them to the next stage else displays as finalized

Regarding document checklist required, dont worry about them, I got my grant but still the document checklist displays as required.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Yeah, but do you think its Doc who made it 'received' or the CO who made it 'received' ?
> 
> I didnt get any mail from CO, and also its still shown as "Application Received-Processing commenced", only the meds things are shown as "Received"


Doc will upload your documents. "Received" status is just acknowledgement of that. Next status update will be Medical requirements finalised. Once you get that status then your medicals are done. If you can front load PCC as well then CO, once assigned, will be ready to take a decision.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ohh..  Thanks guys,.!!


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

hkona said:


> Guys.. Got the Grant Today..    Cheers to all you guys here and the forum.. I had been timely advised by the members, Moderators at all the steps during the process.. Really Thankful to this website, Members and Moderators..
> 
> Maz25 : Special Thanks to you. You have clarified a lot of doubts which were soo helpful to me.
> 
> ...


hkona Many congrats dear :clap2:


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

NE0 said:


> I think CO will ask if you require to submit anything, it;s better to wait for his email as you already submitted the form 1221.
> 
> Reg Form 80: I have not attached any address proof with it. Take few more opinions on this.
> But you need to mention your family member details in form 80. However, PCCs are not required for family members mentioned in form 80.
> ...


I got the mail from CO, she attached lot of documents. In that one is "Request Documents or Info" in that they asking PCC and form 80.

Form 80 is very confusing. trying to finish it by today or tomorrow.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> I got the mail from CO, she attached lot of documents. In that one is "Request Documents or Info" in that they asking PCC and form 80.
> 
> Form 80 is very confusing. trying to finish it by today or tomorrow.


I felt the same while filling it. Ping me if you require any help on this.


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey Neo and hkona.. Many many congratulations.. All the best

IELTS: 12th may: ACS: 19th June:175 applied 20th June:CO Waiting


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

zico said:


> Hey Neo and hkona.. Many many congratulations.. All the best
> 
> IELTS: 12th may: ACS: 19th June:175 applied 20th June:CO Waiting


Thanks ZICO


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

I got my CO today..!!!


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

congrats friend


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

hi guys
many many heartly congratulations to all those who got their CO . 
i applied on april 10 it was paper application, but no co allocated so far, have been waiting and waiting, pl suggest what shud i do ?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

RIA KAUR said:


> hi guys
> many many heartly congratulations to all those who got their CO .
> i applied on april 10 it was paper application, but no co allocated so far, have been waiting and waiting, pl suggest what shud i do ?


Did you try calling them.... as their timelines claims that they do not have any applications lodged before June with out a CO ?


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Did you try calling them.... as their timelines claims that they do not have any applications lodged before June with out a CO ?


not yet , shud i call , i m v much worried


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> not yet , shud i call , i m v much worried


also world 2009 , pl can u send me the link where did u see the timelines, so that i can forward it to my agent as she is not ready to listen to me.


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> also world 2009 , pl can u send me the link where did u see the timelines, so that i can forward it to my agent as she is not ready to listen to me.


I hope this might help 

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

ya i have gone thru it, it says
The tables below list lodgement dates of applications that have been or will soon be allocated to case officers.
that means i will b getting my co anytime . right. #
thanx dear.but still do i need to call them or just wait for my co to contact me?


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> ya i have gone thru it, it says
> The tables below list lodgement dates of applications that have been or will soon be allocated to case officers.
> that means i will b getting my co anytime . right. #
> thanx dear.but still do i need to call them or just wait for my co to contact me?


Yeah you will be soon. But in my opinion its better to give them a call.

Now a days one has to wait for quite a while before call is assigned to an operator as their is too much call load so you must have handsome credit in case of prepaid,land line would be a better option.

Good Luck...


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello,

Today I got a much awaited email from my case-officer informing that my case has been picked up for further processing and this requires Form 80, Form 1221 and CV/Resume. I have following queries and will need your expert opinions on these.

1) Do I have to submit Form 80 and 1221 for both, Primary (myself) and Secondary (wife) applicants?

2) Evidences which I have already submitted at time of lodgment, do I need to resend it with Form 80 and 1221, or just the ones which were not sent initially?

3) My parents migrated from India to Pakistan without proper documentations. They do have all the necessary documents from their current country, Pakistan but don’t have any documents from their country of origin. We also don’t have evidence to show my mother’s name before her marriage. What shall I do in this case? Do we have to give the info/details of our Parents or evidence is also a mandatory requirement?

4) My wife’s name in her birth certificate is written wrongly and I submitted that at time of lodgment. Now her name in all the documents and evidences is not matching with her birth-certificate. What shall I do?

5) Generally, what evidences shall I provide to my case-officer so that his job on my case becomes easier? I have submitted following so far
Primary: Passport, Computerized National ID Card, Birth Certificate, Work & Education letters, ACS letter, IELTS, PP Photographs
Secondary: Passport, Computerized National ID Card, Birth Certificate, Marriage Certificate, PP Photographs

Your reply to my above-mentioned FIVE questions will be of great support.

Thanks 

xubeynalym


----------



## ozoners (Aug 15, 2012)

Well Im keeping my hopes for Friday to get a CO allocated  lets see how it goes


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

zico said:


> Hey Neo and hkona.. Many many congratulations.. All the best
> 
> IELTS: 12th may: ACS: 19th June:175 applied 20th June:CO Waiting


Thank you Zico. Hope you too will get good news soon.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone,


Its been 7 days since I submitted my PCC/Meds and I did not get any update from my CO. How to find out if my VISA is still hanging in there OR rejected??

Skills: 261313, 175 (online): 22-06-2012, CO: 25/08/2012, Medicals: Finalised on 28-08-2012, PCC: Done, Grant: Waiting....

Thanks!
A


----------



## milllerz (Sep 3, 2012)

Whoop!! Whoop!! finally have a CO!!


----------



## milllerz (Sep 3, 2012)

Everything int he checklist has changed to met except for my medicals and xray, which says "requires further checking". Anyone with some knowledge on what this means? should i be worried about my health? How long does it take to get this cleared out? I haven't had any major medical issues in the past. Fact that the chest xray needs further checking is sort of freaking me out.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> Its been 7 days since I submitted my PCC/Meds and I did not get any update from my CO. How to find out if my VISA is still hanging in there OR rejected??
> ...


Does your medicals and form 80 shows as "met" in the online status?


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

milllerz said:


> Everything int he checklist has changed to met except for my medicals and xray, which says "requires further checking". Anyone with some knowledge on what this means? should i be worried about my health? How long does it take to get this cleared out? I haven't had any major medical issues in the past. Fact that the chest xray needs further checking is sort of freaking me out.


Same status for me too. My wife and daughters status changed to "met" but my status says " referred". It simply means MOH needs to look at our reports and it might take 6-8 weeks. Hang in there, everything will turn out positive!!


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Any pre 30 June waiting CO ? Seems all got CO now


----------



## datsme (Jun 30, 2012)

*Got Co *

For all those who are waiting - got the CO today , applied on 27-June-2012.

Wishing everyone else good luck, I hope the remaining folks will get CO's soon. I don't think there are many, only handful I guess !


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello,

Today I got a much awaited email from my case-officer informing that my case has been picked up for further processing and this requires Form 80, Form 1221 and CV/Resume. I have following queries and will need your expert opinions on these.

1) Do I have to submit Form 80 and 1221 for both, Primary (myself) and Secondary (wife) applicants?

2) Evidences which I have already submitted at time of lodgment, do I need to resend it with Form 80 and 1221, or just the ones which were not sent initially?

3) My parents migrated from India to Pakistan without proper documentations. They do have all the necessary documents from their current country, Pakistan but don’t have any documents from their country of origin. We also don’t have evidence to show my mother’s name before her marriage. What shall I do in this case? Do we have to give the info/details of our Parents or evidence is also a mandatory requirement?

4) My wife’s name in her birth certificate is written wrongly and I submitted that at time of lodgment. Now her name in all the documents and evidences is not matching with her birth-certificate. What shall I do?

5) Generally, what evidences shall I provide to my case-officer so that his job on my case becomes easier? I have submitted following so far
Primary: Passport, Computerized National ID Card, Birth Certificate, Work & Education letters, ACS letter, IELTS, PP Photographs
Secondary: Passport, Computerized National ID Card, Birth Certificate, Marriage Certificate, PP Photographs

Your reply to my above-mentioned FIVE questions will be of great support.

Thanks 

xubeynalym


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today I got a much awaited email from my case-officer informing that my case has been picked up for further processing and this requires Form 80, Form 1221 and CV/Resume. I have following queries and will need your expert opinions on these.
> 
> ...



All of the above can be solved if you approach your local court and show all evidences, the Hon judge would direct towards issuing all docs as per your need.

E.g Birth cert.. If u change the name in there all other docs now become legit otheriwse you have go thru the pain of changing all other docs.

Also for your parents, approach the court to direct issuing all docs ...This is easy and trust me will be done in "NO" time .. 

Let me know how this went.!!!


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Doc will upload your documents. "Received" status is just acknowledgement of that. Next status update will be Medical requirements finalised. Once you get that status then your medicals are done. If you can front load PCC as well then CO, once assigned, will be ready to take a decision.


Hei,
I just noticed that my wifes and daughters meds are shown as finalised. 5439824
But mine is still required and outstanding 
I believe that now CO is allocated , Am i right ?


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hei,
> I just noticed that my wifes and daughters meds are shown as finalised. 5439824
> But mine is still required and outstanding
> I believe that now CO is allocated , Am i right ?


No, it means only that your wife's and daughter's Medicals are done and no further tests are required. Now after you get CO then he will change the status of all the documents including Medicals in the document checklist to "met". At present they might be showing required.


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today I got a much awaited email from my case-officer informing that my case has been picked up for further processing and this requires Form 80, Form 1221 and CV/Resume. I have following queries and will need your expert opinions on these.
> 
> ...


Following is my experience...

1. I only provided Form-80 upfront for all applicant above 16... So far CO hasn't asked for 1221

2. Just the ones that were not sent initially...

3. Form-80 doesn't ask for any evidence related to parents information...

4. Ask your CO about this... You should have corrected the BC before submitting. CO will guide you... Always give 101% true information to CO...

5. Now he will ask you if any thing else is required...


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

spaniard said:


> Any pre 30 June waiting CO ? Seems all got CO now


Not yet buddy..!!! Some are still there :


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

guys is it necessary to inform CO about the change in address..
i think one thing leads to another...so if i dont inform him what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> guys is it necessary to inform CO about the change in address..
> i think one thing leads to another...so if i dont inform him what could possibly go wrong?


The only thing I can think of is that the PCC will be issued in your address declared and if that differs from the stated address the co might have a problem.rest I don't think there is an impact


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

cy71_shyam said:


> The only thing I can think of is that the PCC will be issued in your address declared and if that differs from the stated address the co might have a problem.rest I don't think there is an impact


The PCC does not mention the applicants address!!


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> The only thing I can think of is that the PCC will be issued in your address declared and if that differs from the stated address the co might have a problem.rest I don't think there is an impact


PCC does not have the address..


----------



## nsanan (Jun 7, 2012)

*Any CO today*

Guys , 

Any CO allocations today for 175- June applicantions ...?


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> PCC does not have the address..


Hi , 

I need a clarification regarding PCC. 
We have stayed in the present address for only 8 month and before that we were in another rented apartment in the same area( both comes under same police station) . 
While applying for PCC online , v were not able to find an aditional field to enter our 8 month prior address. When we applied in Passport Seva Kendra , i informed the office about the same and submitted docs of present and old address both.

At the time of Local Police verification , the officer informed that they got only 8 month Verification Order.

Now what should we do , will it effect our PCC.


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I need a clarification regarding PCC.
> We have stayed in the present address for only 8 month and before that we were in another rented apartment in the same area( both comes under same police station) .
> ...


if they initiated the verification for 8 months it means they have the updated report for the time prior to that. So don't worry, it will not affect the PCC.
PCC does not contain the time of stay and address of applicant.


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

Got the pre grant letter yesterday.
175 appl submitted online on 22nd June - PCCs uploaded in July - CO assigned on 23rd - medicals completed on 1st sep - uploaded additional docs on 1st sep.


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> hi guys
> many many heartly congratulations to all those who got their CO .
> i applied on april 10 it was paper application, but no co allocated so far, have been waiting and waiting, pl suggest what shud i do ?


Did you get the acknowledgement letter/mail from DIAC for your visa application submission?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hei guys, I just noticed that its written when I clicked message button, it shows "Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further"
Atleast hope that this means CO  tired..!!!!!


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hei guys, I just noticed that its written when I clicked message button, it shows "Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further"
> Atleast hope that this means CO  tired..!!!!!


Yes, definitely you got the CO. Also check the document status link. Congrats and best of luck.


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hei guys, I just noticed that its written when I clicked message button, it shows "Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further"
> Atleast hope that this means CO  tired..!!!!!


Yep... Congrats


----------



## nsanan (Jun 7, 2012)

sra1bob said:


> Got the pre grant letter yesterday.
> 175 appl submitted online on 22nd June - PCCs uploaded in July - CO assigned on 23rd - medicals completed on 1st sep - uploaded additional docs on 1st sep.


Congrats , that was quick !


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hei guys, I just noticed that its written when I clicked message button, it shows "Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further"
> Atleast hope that this means CO  tired..!!!!!


Hi amraj,

When I uploaded the Medicals, I received the same status message. Sorry to disappoint you but, I think you don"t have CO yet. Watch for one of these
- email from CO
- status in the document checklist changes to met
- status of application ( not Medicals) to ABPF.

Hope you will get CO and grant soon!

Cheers.


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*CO Alloted*

hi friends
finally after waiting so long , i got an email today in the morning at 9.30 from my agent, about getting CO from team 2. he has asked for same documents again my payslips , tax documents, ielts, medicals and pcc
guys i want to ask onething that i live in pune as i work there, but my husband he stays in chhattisgarh, thou he visits me , but i want to ask u that where should my husband do his pcc, can he get it done in chhattisgarh, as we have our house there and he has his business there or should he do it in pune, i m confused , as we have not mentioned anything about chhattisgarh . 

pl reply .





__________________________________________________________________________________________Skills: 261313,ACS: 23/03/2012, Ielts:R-7.5,S-7,W-7,L-8 ,175 (PAPER): 10-04-2012, CO: 06/09/2012, Medicals: Not done 13-07-2012, PCC: Not Done, Grant: Waiting







---------


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello folks, I got my CO on 30th August and requested for a PCC and Medical. I did my medical on the 3rd and the PCC I got just yesterday. What should I do next? 

Medical goes automatically to the CO?
Should I eMail the scanned copy of the PCC to the CO?

Any clues about the time the would take to grant the Visa?

Cheers!


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

Seems like there have been a plethora of applications in the last week of June. Last application date that gets a CO assigned is apparently crawling....


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Hi amraj,
> 
> When I uploaded the Medicals, I received the same status message. Sorry to disappoint you but, I think you don"t have CO yet. Watch for one of these
> - email from CO
> ...


But NeO, I have read in many threads that you need not get a mail from CO, or the documents might not change to MET, as their are many cases which still shows required even after they receive their grant. In all previous threads, I have found they mention 'Health Requirements finalised - ABPF' means CO. As none of the other status changes. CO mails only when they need something. 
Well, I have only applied for Dubai PCC day before and will get it in another 3 days and after that I should apply for Indian PCC which will take another 5 more days, so I have time, if CO is not allocated 
Coz I was not having my passport with me, since I changed my job, and visa issues, just got the whole passport done last week and then I noticed only 1 page left, so applied for a new passport. 
Running Running Running and Running daily for all this. In between checking for CO like 5 times a day..!!! Lol...!!! :flame:


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

And I shall again continue to wait for my "CO"  lol...!!! how long more..!!!


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*Co requsts*

HI FRIENDS
Pl help me , my case officer has send me a request checklist asking for
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
● Payslip
Evidence of Character
● Overseas Police Clearance - National
Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
● Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)
and for my husband
Evidence of Character
● Overseas Police Clearance - National
what does this means , as we both have never been abroad, . pl REPLY ITS URGENT, HAS ANYONE GOT THIS SAME REQUEST , PL SHARE UR VIEWS, 
THANX


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

RIA KAUR said:


> HI FRIENDS
> Pl help me , my case officer has send me a request checklist asking for
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Payslip
> ...


guess its only the national (local) PCC that u are required to submit.


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi world 2009
r u sure about it ?and do u know about pcc
where do we do our pcc, is it from the place the passport is issued means the city , and also do we need to do any local police verification?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

RIA KAUR said:


> Hi world 2009
> r u sure about it ?and do u know about pcc
> where do we do our pcc, is it from the place the passport is issued means the city , and also do we need to do any local police verification?


PCC is issued in the passport offices. If your current address and passport address are same then they (Passport office ) issue the certificate with out any police verification. If different, then they will request the local police station (station limits where you stay) for verification. This process may take 3 to 5 days. 
If there is no verification then the certificate will be issued on the same day. For me it took only 40 mins in Bangalore to get the PCC


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks dear world 2009 , do police ask for any documents or we just need to go their and show them the co letter ?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

RIA KAUR said:


> Thanks dear world 2009 , do police ask for any documents or we just need to go their and show them the co letter ?


The normal procedure in Bangalore passport office (and should go to the passport office not to police station) 
1) upload your personal details under PCC section of the passport seva kendra online.
2) Submit it online.
3) Take the print out of the TRN number
4) walk in to the passport seva kendra
5) submit the docs, necessary fees, and supporting docs (none if the address on passport and current are same)
6) Get your application processed at each counter (A->B->C)
7) Get the certificate at the C counter, get the seal and sign of the passport officer on the certificate and make necessary entries in the passport


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

world2009 said:


> the normal procedure in bangalore passport office (and should go to the passport office not to police station)
> 1) upload your personal details under pcc section of the passport seva kendra online.
> 2) submit it online.
> 3) take the print out of the trn number
> ...


thank you for the detailed information , well i work in pune and my pass was issued in bhopal, so i have to go to police station then, and is it fine if my husband gets his pcc done from bhopal, as we have a house there also, does this matters to co ?or is it fine . My husband works there in bhopal.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

RIA KAUR said:


> thank you for the detailed information , well i work in pune and my pass was issued in bhopal, so i have to go to police station then, and is it fine if my husband gets his pcc done from bhopal, as we have a house there also, does this matters to co ?or is it fine . My husband works there in bhopal.



even in your case you have to go to the passport office first , the pp office will then send a request to the local police station for verification.

Police station can not issue a PCC directly to you, even if they it is invalid.

the PCC should come through the PP office


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

World2009 said:


> even in your case you have to go to the passport office first , the pp office will then send a request to the local police station for verification.
> 
> Police station can not issue a PCC directly to you, even if they it is invalid.
> 
> the PCC should come through the PP office


sorry dear once again i just want to ask u shud i go to pune pp office or bhopal pp office .
one thing more does it matters if me and my husband get their pcc done from different states , will that b an issue ?as my husband has his buss in bhopal and i work in pune , we have two houses one in pune and other in bhopal. wil the co have any issue on that as we have not mentioned anything about my husbands job.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> sorry dear once again i just want to ask u shud i go to pune pp office or bhopal pp office .
> one thing more does it matters if me and my husband get their pcc done from different states , will that b an issue ?as my husband has his buss in bhopal and i work in pune , we have two houses one in pune and other in bhopal. wil the co have any issue on that as we have not mentioned anything about my husbands job.


Hi Ria Kaur,
It doesn't matter from where you get your pcc. PCC is just to confirm that there are no criminal proceedings pending against you in India. No address will be mentioned in pcc. So even if you and your husband get pcc from two different states there will be no difference in there content. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

thanx dear i get it now , thankyou v much for clearing me, cheers.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Any idea on this status of medicals "Further medical results received". I had my medicals on monday and today the online status says the above for me and my wife and my kids status does not show this.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Any idea on this status of medicals "Further medical results received". I had my medicals on monday and today the online status says the above for me and my wife and my kids status does not show this.


Generally uploading Medicals will take two to three days. After all the medical reports are uploaded then the status will be changed to medical requireements finalised. It may take two to three days.


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> HI FRIENDS
> Pl help me , my case officer has send me a request checklist asking for
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Payslip
> ...



By Overseas they mean your Indian experience. Overseas for them is the applicant's country.


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Dear All,
Wanted to inform you that i got the 175 visa grant today :clap2: 
Thanks a lot for ur help and answering all my questions. :clap2:
this forum has been really very useful.
God Bless!!!!! and take care.....
Thanks and Regards....

CO was allocated on 15th Aug 2012.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> Dear All,
> Wanted to inform you that i got the 175 visa grant today :clap2:
> Thanks a lot for ur help and answering all my questions. :clap2:
> this forum has been really very useful.
> ...


Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

World2009 said:


> PCC is issued in the passport offices. If your current address and passport address are same then they (Passport office ) issue the certificate with out any police verification. If different, then they will request the local police station (station limits where you stay) for verification. This process may take 3 to 5 days.
> If there is no verification then the certificate will be issued on the same day. For me it took only 40 mins in Bangalore to get the PCC


For me address is different and haven't received the PCC in 10 days..  As it seems only my case is like this as informed by the passport office.. Wonderful and best of luck to me..


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Medical status has been changed to 'Finalised' from 'Outstanding' today for me and my family while all other documents status is already changed to 'Met' from 'Required'. 
Does it mean I can get the grant anytime soon?


----------



## mithril (Sep 7, 2012)

DIAC site was updated today - all 175 applications till 15-June-2012 have been processed.
Does this include both onshore and offshore applications? I have applied through an agent and he says it will take time for my case to be assigned a CO, but the DIAC website indicates otherwise. 
I wanted to move things and do my PCC before being allocated a CO... 

261312- Developer Programmer |ACS Approved: 20-Jun-12| IELTS: 8.5,8.5,7,8.5|175: 28-Jun-12|PCC: Pending|Medicals: Pending|CO: Waiting


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> Dear All,
> Wanted to inform you that i got the 175 visa grant today :clap2:
> Thanks a lot for ur help and answering all my questions. :clap2:
> this forum has been really very useful.
> ...


Awesome! Congratulations  :clap2:


----------



## nsanan (Jun 7, 2012)

mithril said:


> DIAC site was updated today - all 175 applications till 15-June-2012 have been processed.
> Does this include both onshore and offshore applications? I have applied through an agent and he says it will take time for my case to be assigned a CO, but the DIAC website indicates otherwise.
> I wanted to move things and do my PCC before being allocated a CO...
> 
> 261312- Developer Programmer |ACS Approved: 20-Jun-12| IELTS: 8.5,8.5,7,8.5|175: 28-Jun-12|PCC: Pending|Medicals: Pending|CO: Waiting


Hum... So we will be part of the Final Run


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> Dear All,
> Wanted to inform you that i got the 175 visa grant today :clap2:
> Thanks a lot for ur help and answering all my questions. :clap2:
> this forum has been really very useful.
> ...


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Hi amraj,
> 
> When I uploaded the Medicals, I received the same status message. Sorry to disappoint you but, I think you don"t have CO yet. Watch for one of these
> - email from CO
> ...


Hei Neo,
You know what, I FINALLY got the CO today  lol..!!!! after a long wait.. The update is shown under the Application commenced and with todays date its mentioned ABPF and also down below (Person 1) on todays date, its shown - Email sent to you.!!!
I dont have a any clue whats in the email as I use an agent and they are off today as its friday here. So only tomorrow I will be able to know what CO has asked. 
I had uploaded all the documents except for Dubai and Indian PCC which I have applied already, but yet to be received. 
Anyways Happy receiving it finally and thanks to all for sharing lights 
Will keep updated with what they have requested 
Cheers


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

any idea how long does it take to get the medicals finalized from the day of test?

I had my medicals along with my family on monday, Yesterday the status of mine and my wife changed to "Further medical results received" but my baby's still shows required. Just wanted to the different status of medicals and how many days it takes to finalize it


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

World2009 said:


> any idea how long does it take to get the medicals finalized from the day of test?
> 
> I had my medicals along with my family on monday, Yesterday the status of mine and my wife changed to "Further medical results received" but my baby's still shows required. Just wanted to the different status of medicals and how many days it takes to finalize it


Hei,
I did my Meds on 03-09-2012 and the results were uploaded the same day and was reflecting in the website as Further Medicals results received. And on 04-09-2012 X-ray and HIV tests were uploaded by the doc, and it was again shown as further results received. Wife's and Daughters were shown as finalized on 04-09-2012, except for mine which was shown as required.

I called the hospital and they informed me that they tried to upload mine but there was some issue with DIAC system and the hospital had emailed them, for which the next day DIAC replied asking to upload again. So on 05-09-2012 mine was also shown as Finalized. It took one day for wife and daughter but for me it took 2 days.


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

World2009 said:


> any idea how long does it take to get the medicals finalized from the day of test?
> 
> I had my medicals along with my family on monday, Yesterday the status of mine and my wife changed to "Further medical results received" but my baby's still shows required. Just wanted to the different status of medicals and how many days it takes to finalize it


Medicals initial state is 'Required'. 
When the hospital uploads the meds then status is changed to 'Received' or 'Further medical results received'
If DIAC Medical Authority decides to further refer them then they are put them in 'Referred', otherwise they are directly put into 'Finalised'.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

pandit81 said:


> Medicals initial state is 'Required'.
> When the hospital uploads the meds then status is changed to 'Received' or 'Further medical results received'
> If DIAC Medical Authority decides to further refer them then they are put them in 'Referred', otherwise they are directly put into 'Finalised'.
> 
> Hope this answers your question.


Thanks Pandit82 and amraj1982


----------



## mithril (Sep 7, 2012)

nsanan said:


> Hum... So we will be part of the Final Run


And here I was thinking I was the only one left without a CO!!


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

mithril said:


> And here I was thinking I was the only one left without a CO!!


whats ur timeline.. i just got my co today..!! will be good to see ur signature..!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hei Neo,
> You know what, I FINALLY got the CO today  lol..!!!! after a long wait.. The update is shown under the Application commenced and with todays date its mentioned ABPF and also down below (Person 1) on todays date, its shown - Email sent to you.!!!
> I dont have a any clue whats in the email as I use an agent and they are off today as its friday here. So only tomorrow I will be able to know what CO has asked.
> I had uploaded all the documents except for Dubai and Indian PCC which I have applied already, but yet to be received.
> ...


Congrats Raj....


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Congrats Raj....


Thanks Reddy.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hei Neo,
> You know what, I FINALLY got the CO today  lol..!!!! after a long wait.. The update is shown under the Application commenced and with todays date its mentioned ABPF and also down below (Person 1) on todays date, its shown - Email sent to you.!!!
> I dont have a any clue whats in the email as I use an agent and they are off today as its friday here. So only tomorrow I will be able to know what CO has asked.
> I had uploaded all the documents except for Dubai and Indian PCC which I have applied already, but yet to be received.
> ...


Hi amraj,
It's good news! Now you definitely have CO. Happy for you. Good luck with rest of the process.
Cheers


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

pandit81 said:


> Medical status has been changed to 'Finalised' from 'Outstanding' today for me and my family while all other documents status is already changed to 'Met' from 'Required'.
> Does it mean I can get the grant anytime soon?


Yeah, you will hear soon from CO about the grant. 

Cheers.


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Yeah, you will hear soon from CO about the grant.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanx buddy


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

Need some advise here....

I had completed the medicals last week for myself, my wife and my daughter. My wife's & kid's medicals are finalized, but mine has been referred. I don't have any history of TB or diabetics and before the diagnostic centre uploaded the results they confirmed me the reports are approved and there was no issue....

I had told the doc that my mother was diabetic and he noted that in the form apart from that he didn't say anything else during the check up. Will that cause the medicals to be referred?... Just wanted to some advise from the other members on this.

Thanks.


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

Need some advise here....

I had completed the medicals last week for myself, my wife and my daughter. My wife's & kid's medicals are finalized, but mine has been referred. I don't have any history of TB or diabetics and before the diagnostic centre uploaded the results they confirmed me the reports are approved and there was no issue....

I had told the doc that my mother was diabetic and he noted that in the form apart from that he didn't say anything else during the check up. Will that cause the medicals to be referred?... Just wanted to some advise from the other members on this.

Thanks.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats prolly because your mother's condition was diabetic and hence is referred for further consultation.

Nothing to worry ,this will be finalized in a few days.

I need luck as well cause i have my medicals tomo.


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Thats prolly because your mother's condition was diabetic and hence is referred for further consultation.
> 
> Nothing to worry ,this will be finalized in a few days.
> 
> I need luck as well cause i have my medicals tomo.


All the best mate.. btw don't divulge any info thats not required


----------



## nsanan (Jun 7, 2012)

*Any CO allocations today*

Hello Guys , 

Please update if any applicant has been assigned the CO today or over the weekend. lets hear whats the latest ...


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Waiting for the Grant :boxing:


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi All,
Got my passport on Saturday with visa stamped. Sent it on Thursday via VFS. They charged Rs 340. You need to take grant letter, grant notice and passport to VFS to complete the process.
Planning to move in October. Any suggestions on when to go and which airlines?

All the best for all those who are waiting for CO and Grant.

Cheers.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

nsanan said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> Please update if any applicant has been assigned the CO today or over the weekend. lets hear whats the latest ...


Are there any applicants (lodged b4 30 June) with out a CO


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Hi All,
> Got my passport on Saturday with visa stamped. Sent it on Thursday via VFS. They charged Rs 340. You need to take grant letter, grant notice and passport to VFS to complete the process.
> Planning to move in October. Any suggestions on when to go and which airlines?
> 
> ...


Im waiting for my passport. Had sent for stamping on Thursday late evening through VFS. Hopefully should receive it tomorrow.

Are you planning to move there and then search for Jobs? Which citty and What technology are you on..

Im applying for few opportunites through Linkedin. Also another thing to keep in mind is that during the Christmas season most of the Australian companies do not have many opportunities as most of them are on their annual leaves.

Hence Im planning to move in arnd Jan last week and incase something works out from here then its a bonus.

Cheers!
HK


----------



## mithril (Sep 7, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Are there any applicants (lodged b4 30 June) with out a CO


yes! me


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

mithril said:


> yes! me


I am sure they will first finish the Old applicants and only then they will start the new applications lodged after August 11th. So you should have a CO by end of this week


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

World2009 said:


> I am sure they will first finish the Old applicants and only then they will start the new applications lodged after August 11th. So you should have a CO by end of this week


People already have CO's who applied on or after 11th August.


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

I got my grant today. Thanks to everyone here at Expat who helped me out. Cheers!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

foxybagga said:


> I got my grant today. Thanks to everyone here at Expat who helped me out. Cheers!


congrats pal, where are you headin to?


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bmi*

Hi friends pl let me knw ur views abt bmi more than 30 will it b a prob if other things r ok I m really worried can u pl share ur views those who have done their medicals pl share its urgent


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

foxybagga said:


> I got my grant today. Thanks to everyone here at Expat who helped me out. Cheers!


Were your medicals referred and if they were what date.


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

Lol I am a little confused. I was not sponsored by a State but by my brother so I could apply for 176 - although the Grant came with the below condition

_Your visa has been granted on the basis of a nomination by a State or Territory government.
States and Territories providing nomination require applicants to agree to:

● remain in the State or Territory for a period of at least two (2) years;_

I have emailed my CO for more on this. Lets see what he says!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

foxybagga said:


> Lol I am a little confused. I was not sponsored by a State but by my brother so I could apply for 176 - although the Grant came with the below condition
> 
> _Your visa has been granted on the basis of a nomination by a State or Territory government.
> States and Territories providing nomination require applicants to agree to:
> ...


That's absolutely correct. Heres the info from immg website.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

prgopala said:


> That's absolutely correct. Heres the info from immg website.
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)


But I was not sponsored by any state - so which region should I stay in for 2 years??

Or do I stay in the region of my sponsor?

I have emailed the case officer - lets see what he says...


----------



## nsanan (Jun 7, 2012)

mithril said:


> yes! me


I think its you and me only :confused2:


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> Hi friends pl let me knw ur views abt bmi more than 30 will it b a prob if other things r ok I m really worried can u pl share ur views those who have done their medicals pl share its urgent


Wont be a problem i suppose until everything else is ok..Read chest xray.

HOw about PCC? what that done?


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Wont be a problem i suppose until everything else is ok..Read chest xray.
> 
> HOw about PCC? what that done?


Hey buddy,

have u got ur medicals and pcc done?
I have got my pcc and will be getting the medicals done this saturday.
we have the exact same timelines... 

cheers,
R.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> have u got ur medicals and pcc done?
> I have got my pcc and will be getting the medicals done this saturday.
> ...



Heya.. Got my medicals done yesterday.Wife's PCC completed.Since mine has a Diff address in the passport, pcc was sent for verification.I applied for the PCC on the 30th AUG..but the process changed on the same day ( My great Luck follows me !!!) Finally today morning, my PCC verification was comepleted and sent for further report to the POlice commissioner's office.. hopefully by the time medicals are finalized, PCC will also be completed..

Its great we have same time lines.. Whats your Job code?


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Heya.. Got my medicals done yesterday.Wife's PCC completed.Since mine has a Diff address in the passport, pcc was sent for verification.I applied for the PCC on the 30th AUG..but the process changed on the same day ( My great Luck follows me !!!) Finally today morning, my PCC verification was comepleted and sent for further report to the POlice commissioner's office.. hopefully by the time medicals are finalized, PCC will also be completed..
> 
> Its great we have same time lines.. Whats your Job code?


my job code is Software Engineer.
what abt urs?
where r u from?

what all tests were done in medicals?

cheers,
R.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> my job code is Software Engineer.
> what abt urs?
> where r u from?
> 
> ...


1. Sample blood taken - HIV test
2. Urine test 
3. Chest Xray
4. general body examination including hypertension.

Which Platform do you hail from as a S/w Engg


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> 1. Sample blood taken - HIV test
> 2. Urine test
> 3. Chest Xray
> 4. general body examination including hypertension.
> ...


i work on java and cloud..
what abt u..


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> i work on java and cloud..
> what abt u..


I work on SAP technologies.Well, i think my medicals well be uploaded by the end of this week, and hopefully by next weekend i should have some update on my app..

I think all 175 applicants have got a CO now and there should be no one pending.


----------



## mithril (Sep 7, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> I work on SAP technologies.Well, i think my medicals well be uploaded by the end of this week, and hopefully by next weekend i should have some update on my app..
> 
> I think all 175 applicants have got a CO now and there should be no one pending.


Applied on 28 June and still waiting. Have been informed by my agent my application may get delayed in getting a CO as I submitted the form 80 quite late. I submitted only around the last week of August, so really it's quite fair if it's delayed due to that.

Anyone else here facing a similar sitiuation or submitted form 80 post the 28 days deadline?


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

prgopala said:


> That's absolutely correct. Heres the info from immg website.
> 
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)


The CO replied - that rule does not apply to me. I am go anywhere in AU.

Cheers!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

foxybagga said:


> The CO replied - that rule does not apply to me. I am go anywhere in AU.
> 
> Cheers!


That is so nice to hear. All the best mate.
But the new visa subclass mentions that the applicant has to stay in the designated area.
Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa - 'Visa holders' tab


> *Sponsored by an eligible family member*
> 
> You must live and work in a designated area. If you plan to seek permanent residence, you will need to prove that you have spent the specified time in a designated area.


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

Got my CO yesterday. Team 7. They've asked me to submit Form 1221 and form 80 for both applicants (me and my wife).

Weird they did not ask me for a PCC or Medical...! Is that because I'm already here on a 457 visa? Or does it mean they'll take some time processing the app?

Any idea guys?


----------



## nsanan (Jun 7, 2012)

Schnitzer said:


> Got my CO yesterday. Team 7. They've asked me to submit Form 1221 and form 80 for both applicants (me and my wife).
> 
> Weird they did not ask me for a PCC or Medical...! Is that because I'm already here on a 457 visa? Or does it mean they'll take some time processing the app?
> 
> Any idea guys?


Maybe Yes, the medicals are usually valid for 1 year . 
Just reply back with form 80 and 1221 if there are any changes to your application and pop this question to them. 

I am also here in AUS/Sydney on a 457 and waiting CO allocation for the online application initiated on 27-June.


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

nsanan said:


> Maybe Yes, the medicals are usually valid for 1 year .
> Just reply back with form 80 and 1221 if there are any changes to your application and pop this question to them.
> 
> I am also here in AUS/Sydney on a 457 and waiting CO allocation for the online application initiated on 27-June.


Thanks for your reply.

so you haven't got assigned although you applied on 27th Jun? I wonder how they carry out this assignment.


----------



## nsanan (Jun 7, 2012)

Schnitzer said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> so you haven't got assigned although you applied on 27th Jun? I wonder how they carry out this assignment.


Yes , No CO allocation yet ! :confused2:

and the wait is irking me now !


----------



## placeabo (Aug 10, 2012)

Grant today!!!!!! :clap2: All sorted from lodge to grant in 2 months and 2 weeks. All the best everyone!


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

placeabo said:


> Grant today!!!!!! :clap2: All sorted from lodge to grant in 2 months and 2 weeks. All the best everyone!


Congratulations buddy!


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

placeabo said:


> Grant today!!!!!! :clap2: All sorted from lodge to grant in 2 months and 2 weeks. All the best everyone!


Hey buddy,
Congratulations.
BTW where r u from.

Cheers,
R.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

placeabo said:


> Grant today!!!!!! :clap2: All sorted from lodge to grant in 2 months and 2 weeks. All the best everyone!


congrats mate. !!!


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

placeabo said:


> Grant today!!!!!! :clap2: All sorted from lodge to grant in 2 months and 2 weeks. All the best everyone!


Congrats Dude :clap2:


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Got the Grant today !!!!!:clap2:.
I thank all the fellow expats to help me out whenever I needed it.
Best of luck for the remaining guys.

Details of timelines are in my signature.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

pandit81 said:


> Got the Grant today !!!!!:clap2:.
> I thank all the fellow expats to help me out whenever I needed it.
> Best of luck for the remaining guys.
> 
> Details of timelines are in my signature.


Realllyyy ??? Wow. man,,!!! Congrats panditt..!!!  All the best. . I uploaded all the documents pcc, meds and form 80 today. Infact just completed. Now crossing fingers


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Realllyyy ??? Wow. man,,!!! Congrats panditt..!!!  All the best. . I uploaded all the documents pcc, meds and form 80 today. Infact just completed. Now crossing fingers


Thanks buddy. You will get the grant in 2-3 days, for sure.


----------



## nsanan (Jun 7, 2012)

Finally I was allocated the CO and got the Pre -Grant the next day . :clap2::

Now the Thread can be updated to say all June 175 Visa apps have been allocated CO. 


Thanks guys ! this forum has been indeed very helpful.

Best of Luck to each one of you for for the grant and your endeavours in AUS.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

nsanan said:


> Finally I was allocated the CO and got the Pre -Grant the next day . :clap2::
> 
> Now the Thread can be updated to say all June 175 Visa apps have been allocated CO.
> 
> ...


Hello nsanan, What is a pre-grant letter? what do you still have to do to get the grant letter itself? why you amongst the other who got this? 
thanks in advance


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

omarau said:


> Hello nsanan, What is a pre-grant letter? what do you still have to do to get the grant letter itself? why you amongst the other who got this?
> thanks in advance


Guess the applicant is in Australia, If you are a onshore applicant you get a pre grant. which means that you will have to fly out of australia and come back again for the final grant


----------



## nsanan (Jun 7, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Guess the applicant is in Australia, If you are a onshore applicant you get a pre grant. which means that you will have to fly out of australia and come back again for the final grant


Thats all right ! 

I am currently Onshore so i get a Pre Grant , sounds irrational though ...but whatever


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats nsanan.
When are you flying ?
It's more than a month since i got Pre-Grant and Im yet to fly.  Have planned NZ trip for this month end.





nsanan said:


> Thats all right !
> 
> I am currently Onshore so i get a Pre Grant , sounds irrational though ...but whatever


----------



## Gordon71 (Sep 13, 2012)

176 Application : 07-April-2009
Documents uploaded : 07 - April -2009

CO Allotted : Pending 
PCC : pending 
MED : pending 

Moved to Priority Group 5 around May 2010 and still waiting


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

Gordon71 said:


> 176 Application : 07-April-2009
> Documents uploaded : 07 - April -2009
> 
> CO Allotted : Pending
> ...


Hi,

Why is it taking you that long.. > You must raise a query.


----------



## Gordon71 (Sep 13, 2012)

serennah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why is it taking you that long.. > You must raise a query.


How does one go about that, last email I recieved from my migration agent stated that priority Group 5 only had 4200 spaces fpor the FY12/13 year and there were over 31,000 aplicants in the catagory, my aplication in all likelyhood would only be looked at in 2013.

Any feedback would be a great help.

Regards

Gordon


----------



## nsanan (Jun 7, 2012)

terese said:


> Congrats nsanan.
> When are you flying ?
> It's more than a month since i got Pre-Grant and Im yet to fly.  Have planned NZ trip for this month end.


Yes would be NZ for me as well  
Just deciding about the time . Lets see how it materializes . You based out of Sydney ?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Got my grant today...... Ready to start my second innings 

Thanks all


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Got my grant today...... Ready to start my second innings
> 
> Thanks all


Congrats and All the best for your new innings!!!!!!!


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Got my grant today...... Ready to start my second innings
> 
> Thanks all



Congrats  You have been a great guide all along my journey until now..

Hoping to get this sweet mail myself soon  

Best of luck


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Got my grant today...... Ready to start my second innings
> 
> Thanks all


Congrats and all the best for your journey!

Have a question for you.
When did all your docs change from Required to Met?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Got my grant today...... Ready to start my second innings
> 
> Thanks all


congrats mate. Congrats.


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Got my grant today...... Ready to start my second innings
> 
> Thanks all


Congrats Mate  Welcome to the club..


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

sgk123 said:


> Congrats and all the best for your journey!
> 
> Have a question for you.
> When did all your docs change from Required to Met?


it changed on the same day, i.e. when i got the co


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

hkona said:


> Congrats Mate  Welcome to the club..


Joining this club for the second time


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

World2009 said:


> it changed on the same day, i.e. when i got the co


Thanks for the clarifications.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 9, 2012)

hkona said:


> Im waiting for my passport. Had sent for stamping on Thursday late evening through VFS. Hopefully should receive it tomorrow.
> 
> Are you planning to move there and then search for Jobs? Which citty and What technology are you on..
> 
> ...


Hi hkona,
Yes I'm planning to move there and then search for jobs. Planning to fly in 2nd week of October. I'm into database technology. What about you?


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

hey guys,

got my medicals done today.
everything was normal except for the weight.. 
hope this does not impact my visa..ray:

cheers,
R


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Got my Grant Letter on September 7th!
Full timeline in my signature.
Good luck to you all!


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

I submitted my Meds on Aug 28th and the online status was updated on Aug 30th to "Further medical results referred" . After that there has been no update. How to find out if my VISA is still hanging in there OR rejected?? I am beginning to get nervous now.....!!!

Skills: 261313, 
175 (online): 22-06-2012, 
CO: 25/08/2012, 
PCC: Met,
Medicals: Further tests referred,
Grant: Waiting....

Thanks!
A


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Aditi said:


> I submitted my Meds on Aug 28th and the online status was updated on Aug 30th to "Further medical results referred" . After that there has been no update. How to find out if my VISA is still hanging in there OR rejected?? I am beginning to get nervous now.....!!!
> 
> Skills: 261313,
> 175 (online): 22-06-2012,
> ...


Dont worry visa is still there. Further tests referred means it will take another few days before getting finalised.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

I hope so! I observed that many who had applied after me had got their visa granted! So am still keeping fingers crossed !


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

My meds have been referred since 14th august and still no news!!!!!

Frustration.com


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Still no news for me it's been nearly 5weeks since meds were referred


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi,

Don’t Worry your visa is still there !! Be patient as I am !
But please let me know , who is in the same situation as I am ?
Is there any chance for me to get my visa this year ? 

Skill: 251311
176 (online): 03-06-2009:confused2:
First CO: 08/09/2009,
Second CO: 08/09:2011:confused2:
Request for more information : 08/07/2012
Medicals: Waiting
PC : Waiting
Visa Grant: Waiting,?????


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

waudy10 said:


> Still no news for me it's been nearly 5weeks since meds were referred


It is really frustrating! Have you tried calling DIAC and finding out what happened? I am planning to do that..on Monday


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

*Dear Aditi*

Thanks for the reply ! 

I decided to contact DIAC ( Several times !!) , but my lawyer believe that I should not contact DIAC, as it may disturb the case officer and cause more delay , just pray and wait ! 

What do you think ?


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

farahmehr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don’t Worry your visa is still there !! Be patient as I am !
> But please let me know , who is in the same situation as I am ?
> ...


Hi, 
Wait is bit long for HR countries like Iran, Pak, Bangladesh bcz of security checks but your case seems really prolonged one. check this out. 

Have you thought of IGIS complaint?


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

*Hi,*

Thanks a lot for the recommendation ! 
I will ask my lawyer for the matter ! 

Is there anybody who has the situation like me ? A long waiting !!!?


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

Got my grant.. Woohoo !! Thanks a lot for all your help and support. It had been a great journey with you guys.. It's like a new mountain to climb now.

All the best to rest of you...

IELTS: 12th may: ACS: 19th June:175 applied 20th June:CO Waiting


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

zico said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my grant.. Woohoo !! Thanks a lot for all your help and support. It had been a great journey with you guys.. It's like a new mountain to climb now.
> 
> ...


Congrats ZICO..  :clap2:

When are you planning to move?

Cheers!
HK


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats ZICO.. 

Wish all the best for you ! 

Hope the same happiness for all of us !!


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

hkona said:


> Congrats ZICO..  :clap2:
> 
> When are you planning to move?
> 
> ...


Thanks hkona,

I'm planning for this yer end.. May be by nov.. How about you ?

IELTS: 12th may: ACS: 19th June:175 applied 20th June:CO Waiting


----------



## zico (Jun 11, 2012)

farahmehr said:


> Congrats ZICO..
> 
> Wish all the best for you !
> 
> Hope the same happiness for all of us !!


thanks farahmehr,

It is gonna happen.. Just hang in there..

Cheers
Zico

IELTS: 12th may: ACS: 19th June:175 applied 20th June:CO Waiting


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

farahmehr said:


> Thanks a lot for the recommendation !
> I will ask my lawyer for the matter !
> 
> Is there anybody who has the situation like me ? A long waiting !!!?



ideally External Checks outcome should come within 6-12 months from your Form 80 submission. I saw a Grant last week - who got CO almost same day as yours 8/9/11.

goodluck.


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

*Hi Thewall,*

Thanks a lot for the kind reply ! 

Actually I am waiting for the Med. and PCC now ! Do you know how long it will take to grant visa after submitting the Med. and PCC documents ?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

farahmehr said:


> Thanks a lot for the kind reply !
> 
> Actually I am waiting for the Med. and PCC now ! Do you know how long it will take to grant visa after submitting the Med. and PCC documents ?



Look for *eHealth option *near your area (may or may not be there). Finalization depends of load, until lately it had been few weeks, but I guess now load reduced on HOC. U may ask others here, in HR thread.

goodluck


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

ok processing commenced on 12.6.2012.Just wondering how long before its all finalised.My daughter done in july.Mine and husbands finalised and refered medicals.My 2 sons still say outstanding and refered.We were hoping we might be there by Jan 2013 in time for kids starting new school year!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

is anybody here has got a CO/Recent grant from team33?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

omarau said:


> is anybody here has got a CO/Recent grant from team33?



Guess this is the wrong thread.... u may have to try in a different thread dedicated for 190


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

*Health Finalised or not*

Hi guys,
I am new to this forum
Have some doubt regarding medicals.

The medicals are updated as follows.
Health requirements finalised Message
Further medical results received Message
Further medical results received Message
Further medical results received Message
HIV blood test received Message

Is medicals checked fully or only one part .
Whether would they update it or directly grant the visa?
If they update it how many days will it take to grant the visa?


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to this forum
> Have some doubt regarding medicals.
> 
> ...


Ours are the same if you look at document checklist on next page it will read met.if its been done.Were waiting too ,wished the would hurry up!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to this forum
> Have some doubt regarding medicals.
> 
> ...



always look @ the final date, and 2nd page.

if 2nd page is MET - u r almost there, should get grant anytime


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

thewall said:


> always look @ the final date, and 2nd page.
> 
> if 2nd page is MET - u r almost there, should get grant anytime




In the second page nothing has been updated it shows required for all the documents even though i have submitted all the documents in may 2012.


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

felixis6 said:


> Ours are the same if you look at document checklist on next page it will read met.if its been done.Were waiting too ,wished the would hurry up!


In the second page nothing has been updated it shows required for all the documents even though i have submitted all the documents in may 2012.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

felixis6 said:


> Ours are the same if you look at document checklist on next page it will read met.if its been done.Were waiting too ,wished the would hurry up!


sounds a bit strange, did u mean Kids Med not finalized on 1st page, but 2nd page met ? LR applicants Grant doesnt take long if med on 2nd Page is met.

Perhaps u send a gentle email to CO - i believe u will get it very soon if 2nd page is All Met.

Cheers


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi ,

My only left with medicals now..

I have a question..

1. For me ( Primary applicant) - The medicals are still showing as Outstanding.


Person 1 XXXXXXXXXXXXX
Date of birth: XXXX Passport No: XXXXX 
22/06/2012 Health requirements outstanding Message
28/08/2012 e-Mail sent to you Message
22/06/2012 Medical examination required Message
22/06/2012 Chest X-Ray report required Message
22/06/2012 Chest X-Ray film required Message
16/09/2012 HIV blood test received Message


Whereas ( for my kid)

Person 2 XXXXX
Date of birth: XXXXXXXXXXXX 
11/09/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
11/09/2012 Further medical results received Message

Person 3 XXXXXXXXXXXX ( My wife)
Date of birth: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 
22/06/2012 Health requirements outstanding Message
22/06/2012 Medical examination required Message
17/09/2012 Further medical results received Message
17/09/2012 Further medical results received Message
16/09/2012 HIV blood test received Message



WHat does this mean for me?Has my results not been uploaded yet or there is a problem? SHould i wait any further?

ANY HELP IS HIGHLY APPRECIATED.

THIS IS KILLING ME.. cause my BP reading is 130/90 .. iam told its normal but still would like to see this 'finalized' ..


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

*Dear Thewall,*

Thanks for the response ! but I am still waiting from my case officer to request for Meds and PCC ! 

Do you recommend to submit these documents to the case officer before she ask for them ?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

farahmehr said:


> Thanks for the response ! but I am still waiting from my case officer to request for Meds and PCC !
> 
> Do you recommend to submit these documents to the case officer before she ask for them ?


 my 2 cents here:

1. If u r Cat-5, then I'd not. 
2. else this is a risk that u can take - all u lose is the money & effort, in case your checks dont get completed in 12 month from date of Med/PCC whichever is earlier, u'll need to redo them.

This is a decision for u to take, perhaps u could seek advise from your agent (since u have one)

Goodluck


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Updating status in sinature folks


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My only left with medicals now..
> 
> ...


perhaps the high bp is because of too much worrying 
I am sure high bp is very,very low on the list of reasons for rejecting a visa. Infact I dont think it is there.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

srivasu said:


> perhaps the high bp is because of too much worrying
> I am sure high bp is very,very low on the list of reasons for rejecting a visa. Infact I dont think it is there.



Thanks Buddy, infact i think its indeed too much worrying.A week prior to the Medicals i had my BP checked and it was NORMAL read 120/80 and on the day it was 130/90..

My medicals also shows "Received" today ..

The Final waiting game begines


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Thanks Buddy, infact i think its indeed too much worrying.A week prior to the Medicals i had my BP checked and it was NORMAL read 120/80 and on the day it was 130/90..
> 
> My medicals also shows "Received" today ..
> 
> The Final waiting game begines



Same was the case with me . My BP climbed up to 140/90, so the doctor asked me for some heart and Kidney test . The Report for both showed normal but still it is referred on 18th Sep . Hopping the Outcome should be positive. Any idea how long will it take to get the status changed. From some of the posts in this forum , it looks like it is taking some 1.5 months .


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Thanks Buddy, infact i think its indeed too much worrying.A week prior to the Medicals i had my BP checked and it was NORMAL read 120/80 and on the day it was 130/90..
> 
> My medicals also shows "Received" today ..
> 
> The Final waiting game begines


Hi, Where do you check the status for Medical(URL?). For me except medicals all are changed to "met" status.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Same was the case with me . My BP climbed up to 140/90, so the doctor asked me for some heart and Kidney test . The Report for both showed normal but still it is referred on 18th Sep . Hopping the Outcome should be positive. Any idea how long will it take to get the status changed. From some of the posts in this forum , it looks like it is taking some 1.5 months .



Whoh man keeping fingers crossed now


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

srivasu said:


> perhaps the high bp is because of too much worrying
> I am sure high bp is very,very low on the list of reasons for rejecting a visa. Infact I dont think it is there.


Hi Srivasu, from your signature I see that you were granted visa today - on ganesh chathurti....... Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Hi, Where do you check the status for Medical(URL?). For me except medicals all are changed to "met" status.



Same page where you check for all documents. All are showing for met and medicals as received.. I got to understand my BP from the doctor..and i i wold this is normal and nothing to worry about.. Hence i didnt think about it further.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Same page where you check for all documents. All are showing for met and medicals as received.. I got to understand my BP from the doctor..and i i wold this is normal and nothing to worry about.. Hence i didnt think about it further.


Thanks, well your BP should not be a concern, everything will be alright. For me the medical is still showing "requested" not "receiving" Though we did our mediacls on last saturday 15-Sep-2012. I called Apollo Heart center - Chennai, they said that they have already uploaded our documents on monday itself :confused2:


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Thanks, well your BP should not be a concern, everything will be alright. For me the medical is still showing "requested" not "receiving" Though we did our mediacls on last saturday 15-Sep-2012. I called Apollo Heart center - Chennai, they said that they have already uploaded our documents on monday itself :confused2:


heres the deal.

My medicals show as received only today although its a holiday.

Which means that hospital uploads it and the Panel need to acknowledge it after which the status changes.This is my inference.

Thanks for the soothing one anyway... BP ok or not is left to the panel of doctors, while i heard from ALMOST everyone that 130/90 is NORMAL .Now its a matter of a week from now to know if i am right in the view of the panel of doctors.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

We got the PR today. 

Infact, it so happened that I was checking my document status online in the morning at about 4 am and pop came in the email ! The timing could not have been better - 4 am is when my wife had woken up to complete a pooja she had been doing since last night!

I had uploaded my PCC yesterday and was expecting atleast a week's time before any action but this is very surprising indeed ! 

If some one asks why we are immigrating to Australia then all one has to do is compare how these two governments work. Our PCC took 3 months to clear - terrible terrible experience which included me going ballistic on TCS minions at the PSK eventually. 

On the other hand our interaction with DIAC was awesome.All our queries were responded to by the CO within a day and we couldnt ask for a better experience.

This forum has been a great source of information and helped us tremendously in finding information during all stages of the PR. 

We owe a lot of saved time and money (..by avoiding consultants) to this forum.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

I am so frustrated. 

I did my medicals on September 5th and these were posted on September 7th. Yesterday I found out that the papers were posted to Berlin Embassy, not to Sydney. Team 6 told me that maybe Berlin will forward these and I should expect the delay for several weeks now. I tried to contact Berlin but no success - I do not know if they will forward these or not. 

I submitted last docs on Septembr 10th and still they show required. Why everything takes so long, I just keep thinking about these things, it is so hard. I do not know if I should do new medicals or what.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

srivasu said:


> we got the pr today.
> 
> We owe a lot of saved time and money (..by avoiding consultants) to this forum.


true!!!!!!!


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> true!!!!!!!


We know a couple who has paid a fee of INR 2,00,000 for the PR. We ourselves were asked for INR 66,000 when we went to Y-Axis.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

srivasu said:


> We know a couple who has paid a fee of INR 2,00,000 for the PR. We ourselves were asked for INR 66,000 when we went to Y-Axis.


Yes, that too they said 66000 is after 10% discount. I decided to do it myself, and found many of my queires answered in this forum. Later who ever I have met have only told me that their agent charged >100000 INR. We owe a lot to this forum and the friends who have answered our queries whom we have never met earlier!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My only left with medicals now..
> 
> ...


Shyam, Mine is also simillar to your case when I checked the status now.

My Kid's case is finalised, only my wife's and mine is mentioned as outstanding. But they have not mentioned anything about "X-Ray" explicitly as in your status :confused2:

Person 1 Myself 
Date of birth: XXXX Passport No: XXXXX
29/06/2012 Health requirements outstanding 
03/09/2012 e-Mail sent to you 
29/06/2012 Medical examination required 
18/09/2012 Further medical results received 
18/09/2012 Further medical results received 
29/06/2012 HIV blood test required 

Person 2 Wife 
Date of birth: XXXXXXXX 
29/06/2012 Health requirements outstanding 
29/06/2012 Medical examination required 
18/09/2012 Further medical results received 
18/09/2012 Further medical results received 
29/06/2012 HIV blood test required 

Person 3 Daughter 
Date of birth: XXXXX
17/09/2012 Health requirements finalised 
17/09/2012 Further medical results received 

Person 4 Son 
Date of birth: XXXXX
17/09/2012 Health requirements finalised 
17/09/2012 Further medical results received


----------



## Walter C (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi All,

This is Walter C from Malaysia. Just wonder if anyone from MY who is waiting for 176 processing? Conglats for those CO assigned. I would like to know if anyone here had lodgement done in 2010 and yet still no CO assigned? 

This is exactly what I'm facing right now and very very frustating. Called my agent and they don't have clue as to when my case will be process. My application was under 176 Vic state sponsorship. Prior to major changed in DIAC regulations on immigration during Kevin Rudd and Julia Gillard transition era, my application consider fulfilled the required criteria. Don't really know what to do now. I think I can just forget and kiss it goodbye. 

Has anyone appointed Rayford Migration Service here? Great if someone can share their experience and the quality of the service. 

Rgds,


Walter C


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> heres the deal.
> 
> My medicals show as received only today although its a holiday.
> 
> ...


Shyam, 

I have some info for you in this regard. I went to the health test center, there I found that, what ever is mentioned a received in our status has been uploaded and what is pending is yet to be uploaded and approved by the panel doctor. So I suggest you to do a followup tomorrow.

So one good thing for you is you need not worry about you BP thinking that it is what is stopping you.


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello,

I am a new member to the site and have few queries:

1. I have submitted all the experiance proofs like statutory declaration, joining letters, latest salary slip and Form-16/IT returns for last three years. Even after the sme, SO is saying "Need more informaiton". Any idea what else?
2. For my wife, we have uploaded "University transcript" which shows language medium as English. Even then he is asking for proofs for "functional language".

Any idea what else need to be uploaded?


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Shyam,
> 
> I have some info for you in this regard. I went to the health test center, there I found that, what ever is mentioned a received in our status has been uploaded and what is pending is yet to be uploaded and approved by the panel doctor. So I suggest you to do a followup tomorrow.
> 
> So one good thing for you is you need not worry about you BP thinking that it is what is stopping you.



This is interesting.. U mean when status changes to "received" means the medicals have been approved by panel doc? If thats the case shouldnt the status directly change to finalised?


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Hi Srivasu, from your signature I see that you were granted visa today - on ganesh chathurti....... Congrats!!!!!!


Thanks a lot ! Its very auspicious indeed, we got the email when my wife was about to break her fast that she was on since yesterday


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi All My meds FInalised..

Greatly surprised cause it showed Received only today morning ( IST) and not in the evening it shows "finalised"

With this i have nothing else to furnish and waiting for Case officer to take a decision.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Ganesh Chaturti bringing in loads of good news !!! cheers to all


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

@ milleniumbug !! wasup no news in a long time ?


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Thank you all...*

By God's grace and all your help, we have got the grant yesterday!
Almost 8 months of hardwork finally paid off 

Thank you all, you guys rock!!! :clap2:


My timelines updated in the signature.

Regards
SGK


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

No.. Im at Melbourne.




nsanan said:


> Yes would be NZ for me as well
> Just deciding about the time . Lets see how it materializes . You based out of Sydney ?


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

sgk123 said:


> By God's grace and all your help, we have got the grant yesterday!
> Almost 8 months of hardwork finally paid off
> 
> Thank you all, you guys rock!!! :clap2:
> ...


Congrats to you..a much happy Ganesh Chaturthy indeed!


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I have received the grant letter today.. 

I wish to thank all of you in this forum in making this journey a better one.I appreciate each one of you to provide such valuable info..

Hope to move soon and meet many of you soon..

ALL THE BEST to all of you.


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

srivasu said:


> Congrats to you..a much happy Ganesh Chaturthy indeed!


Thanks Srivasu... Yes, it was really auspicious for us!

BTW, when are you planing to fly?


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the grant letter today..
> 
> ...



Congrats Shyam...


----------



## umairsafe (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi,
My Visa category 176, SS is in process. being an applicant from pakistan, security clearance is normally carried out by some agencies refered by DIAC. 
I submitted my case in Feb 2012, CO was allocated after two weeks of date of online case submission. Form 80 was additionally demanded by CO. since then, im waiting.
My question here is that; during this case processing, if i have to visit some country for work reasons for two weeks, do i need to inform DIAC about this? How? and is it really necessary ?
Please help me out with some expert opinion. Thanks.


----------



## umairsafe (Mar 3, 2012)

*visit to a country for couple of weeks during DIAC process*

Hi,
My Visa category 176, SS is in process. being an applicant from pakistan, security clearance is normally carried out by some agencies refered by DIAC. 
I submitted my case in Feb 2012, CO was allocated after two weeks of date of online case submission. Form 80 was additionally demanded by CO. since then, im waiting.
My question here is that; during this case processing, if i have to visit some country for work reasons for two weeks, do i need to inform DIAC about this? How? and is it really necessary ?
Please help me out with some expert opinion. Thanks.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Little nervous, PCC changed to “met” on 18th Sep, Medicals “finalized” on 20th Sep. Thought I will be granted the visa today, yet to receive the mail from CO........


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Little nervous, PCC changed to “met” on 18th Sep, Medicals “finalized” on 20th Sep. Thought I will be granted the visa today, yet to receive the mail from CO........


hang in there, it should be coming your way soon


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Little nervous, PCC changed to “met” on 18th Sep, Medicals “finalized” on 20th Sep. Thought I will be granted the visa today, yet to receive the mail from CO........


dont worry.. U will get through in a day or two. 

Write to CO asking if anything else is required which i did and i got in a matter of hours.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Shyam, Srivasu,
Thanks for kind words. It looks like passing every moment now is tougher than the days that passed by.....


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Just checked the document check list... all have been changed to "met" including medicals... waiting for the golden mail........ fingers crossed........ pray for me...


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, Yes, Yes, Finally!!!!!!!! got the grant!!!!!!
Thanks for all the friends in the forum who have provided support, thank you all !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes, Finally!!!!!!!! got the grant!!!!!!
> Thanks for all the friends in the forum who have provided support, thank you all !!!!!!!!!!


Wow... congrats buddy


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*concrats*

hi shyam, chhenaite,
congratulations to both of u , its really a gift from lord ganesha, hope i m also blessed by god soon


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> hi shyam, chhenaite,
> congratulations to both of u , its really a gift from lord ganesha, hope i m also blessed by god soon


Hi Ria, Thanks for your wishes........don't worry, wait, the visa grant is on its way.......wish you all the best!!!!!


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Wow... congrats buddy


Thanks amraj1982!!!!!!!!!!
Wish you good luck!!!


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

cy71_shyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the grant letter today..
> 
> ...


Hey congrats Shyam!!


----------



## gowdani (Sep 21, 2012)

*175 Status:Abpf*

Dear Team,

I have lodged my DIAC application on 19th June, 2012 under visa catagory 175 Independent ,

My details
ACS + on 21/10/2011 - Assessed for 7 years 8 months
IELTS 6 in all 
Age <32
Logged DIAC application on 19th June, 2012

status24/8/2012 : Application being processed further

and i am not sure what this mean ? does the CO got allocated ? can i go head and process PCC, AFP and Medical.

Need your advice and input will be appreciated.
Thx & Rgds N


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

gowdani said:


> Dear Team,
> 
> I have lodged my DIAC application on 19th June, 2012 under visa catagory 175 Independent ,
> 
> ...



If you need to apply for AFP I would suggest you to go ahead and apply it will save some time for you as time taking for afp process is long.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

look like good news all round !! congo shyam


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey all!!

Congrats to everyone who has had their grants 

Anyone expects Visa Grants to be sent out today (saturday) ?? My meds have been finalized. 
On the Document checklist however while all requirements are "Met" it still shows the medical requirements (160H & the other form) as "required" 

the Meds were finalised yesterday 21-09-2012. when can i expect to receive the all awaited Grant?


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has had their grants
> 
> ...


That was my case too for some time. When CO works on your application, they chage the status and in few mins you receive the grant mail too... not sure if they will do it on saturday...


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

I completed medicals on 17th in Pune however the RubyHall people haven't been able to upload the reports due to system issues...Is anyone facing this problem also?


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> That was my case too for some time. When CO works on your application, they chage the status and in few mins you receive the grant mail too... not sure if they will do it on saturday...


Hey Chennaite!! first of all congrats. 
I have an agent - so could it be that my agent has got a grant? Having said that, there is a small link called "visa Entitlements" - when i click on that it says No Visa - so in all likelihood my CO has not had a chance to check the Meds being finalised part - right? 

Now that we are so close to the end ---its hard to wait ---i'm sure you know what i mean


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Hey Chennaite!! first of all congrats.
> I have an agent - so could it be that my agent has got a grant? Having said that, there is a small link called "visa Entitlements" - when i click on that it says No Visa - so in all likelihood my CO has not had a chance to check the Meds being finalised part - right?
> 
> Now that we are so close to the end ---its hard to wait ---i'm sure you know what i mean


you will have details filled in " Visa Entitlement" section once they grant you a visa.

I understand you mean, since I was in the same situation yesterday  .
You have to wait another day, monday you should be getting the Grant mail.
All the very best!!!!


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> you will have details filled in " Visa Entitlement" section once they grant you a visa.
> 
> I understand you mean, since I was in the same situation yesterday  .
> You have to wait another day, monday you should be getting the Grant mail.
> All the very best!!!!


yeah - i guess....waiting is a pain


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats!! You've got your grant at a very auspicious time !!

Cheers
A



Chennaite said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes, Finally!!!!!!!! got the grant!!!!!!
> Thanks for all the friends in the forum who have provided support, thank you all !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*176 granted!*

Hi all, 

I got my 176 granted on Sep 20. Processing time was 5 months due to delays in processing medicals. Details in http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/126351-176-granted.html#post904602


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

crazyboy1970 said:


> I completed medicals on 17th in Pune however the RubyHall people haven't been able to upload the reports due to system issues...Is anyone facing this problem also?


Yep. Add me to the list. I completed it on 18th and they have not yet uploaded the same citing system issues. Let me know once you see your status changing for meds.


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Guys 
I have a doubt regarding medicals and physical verification of job .

The details are loaded below 
10/09/2012 e-Mail sent to you Message
17/09/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
17/09/2012 Further medical results received Message
14/09/2012 Further medical results received Message
14/09/2012 Further medical results received Message
17/09/2012 HIV blood test received Message

Is medical finalised or not since it shows received in all the other tests?
even it shows required in all the document checklist

On 21/09/2012 , they called my company and asked about the details and asked about the company and M.D mobile numbers. Then, I received a telephonic verification from Australian embassy Delhi 
asking about Job title,designation ,salary,verification and technical questions . It was about 45 minutes. Then they called my M.D and asked the same details.
Is it done for everyone or in a random basis? 

I was shocked when they called me . My hands were shivering when they asked technical questions and because of that i did not answer the technical questions well. Will it affect to grant my visa.
I am also worried whether they will come for physical verification?

Please reply................


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

prgopala said:


> Yep. Add me to the list. I completed it on 18th and they have not yet uploaded the same citing system issues. Let me know once you see your status changing for meds.


Yes, I have had a similar experience. I went through two rounds of medicals. First in May when they were not able to see my details against my TRN. I had to contact health strategies via my CO to get it resolved. 

Later in Aug, panel clinic folks were unable to upload results of further medicals. They sat on it for two weeks and later said they sent results via email. However, I saw the status change only after another two weeks - so 4 weeks lost because the panel clinic screwed up. 

If there are system issues and you don't see much happening, write to your CO and/or health strategies about the problem.


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

sraza said:


> Yes, I have had a similar experience. I went through two rounds of medicals. First in May when they were not able to see my details against my TRN. I had to contact health strategies via my CO to get it resolved.
> 
> Later in Aug, panel clinic folks were unable to upload results of further medicals. They sat on it for two weeks and later said they sent results via email. However, I saw the status change only after another two weeks - so 4 weeks lost because the panel clinic screwed up.
> 
> If there are system issues and you don't see much happening, write to your CO and/or health strategies about the problem.


Thanks...How do we contact Health Strategies...?


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

crazyboy1970 said:


> Thanks...How do we contact Health Strategies...?


[email protected]

If you don't get a response, you can also contact 
[email protected]

In my case, health strategies was the contact for any system issues while HOC was involved in reviewing results of medical tests.


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

One more issue, which I reported earlier, I have submitted statutory declaration, last two years' of form-16, IT returns, salary slips however CO is still asking for experience proof. Any idea what else is required.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sidhindia said:


> Hi Guys
> I have a doubt regarding medicals and physical verification of job .
> 
> The details are loaded below
> ...


damn, this is awful man! why would they call you M.D. it is bad enough that they contact HR!!

by the way which team is your CO?


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

omarau said:


> damn, this is awful man! why would they call you M.D. it is bad enough that they contact HR!!
> 
> by the way which team is your CO?


Team 2 CO. I am worried if they come for physical verification. I wont be there since i am working in my client place. 
This has already mentioned during telephone enquiry


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi sidhindia 
Just had a question - from the time the CO was allotted , how much time did it take for the job verification ? 
Am in a similar boat but my verification hasn't been done yet ( my CO is also from team 2 ) 
Thanks


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

anm said:


> Hi sidhindia
> Just had a question - from the time the CO was allotted , how much time did it take for the job verification ?
> Am in a similar boat but my verification hasn't been done yet ( my CO is also from team 2 )
> Thanks


Not necessary.. I had a CO from Team 2 and there was no verification.

Again its case to case basis.

Have you provided all docs?


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes I did provide all the dox ... The message only says " further checking required" . We even wrote to the CO but she only said no further dox required they will ask if required. My only worry is this was on 01aug and we are nearing end of sep , no change in status or no call to my company


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

anm said:


> Hi sidhindia
> Just had a question - from the time the CO was allotted , how much time did it take for the job verification ?
> Am in a similar boat but my verification hasn't been done yet ( my CO is also from team 2 )
> Thanks


Its almost 2 weeks after CO was alloted


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> Team 2 CO. I am worried if they come for physical verification. I wont be there since i am working in my client place.
> This has already mentioned during telephone enquiry


Hi,

Did they call to verify the details ?? :confused2:, what do you mean by telephone enquiry ?

Rekha


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did they call to verify the details ?? :confused2:, what do you mean by telephone enquiry ?
> 
> Rekha


If they do call- it is very standard. They are calling to verify that all that you claimed was right or not. 
there is nothing to worry. You can rest assure that all is well. 
you must always expect these random checks -it ensures that only those who fit the right criteria get the Visas

I checked with my company to see if anyone from the DIAC had called - they said they are not sure since a lot of people call for me (professionally) everyday - so if they did get a call - they had no idea , unless they specifically mentioned they were calling from the DIAC!!


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> Hi Guys
> I have a doubt regarding medicals and physical verification of job .
> 
> The details are loaded below
> ...



your medicals are finalised. they are just conducting routine checks - dont worry!!
Also, did you submit your medicals beforehand or were you specifically asked for it? 

have all your other requirements been Met? 

Am asking since all my docs have been met and my health requirements have been finalised - I am just waiting for the all awaited Grant .....


All the best dude!!


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

omarau said:


> damn, this is awful man! why would they call you M.D. it is bad enough that they contact HR!!
> 
> by the way which team is your CO?


thats strange!! why should it be a bad thing?


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

crazyboy1970 said:


> One more issue, which I reported earlier, I have submitted statutory declaration, last two years' of form-16, IT returns, salary slips however CO is still asking for experience proof. Any idea what else is required.


Hi Crazy Boy, 

I submitted Experience letters from my company and all previous companies - each letter specified that i was a full time employee - working "xyz" no. of hours / week and the times period of work - most importantly they mentioned my designation and the responsibilities my job involved. 

Besides that, i also provided payslips, bank statements(showing salary transfer) etc. 

My current company povided another letter called "continuous employment letter" which basically said i was a permanent employee , employed by them for "n" number of years and that my employment was for an indefinite duration and had every intention of keeping me employed with them . 

All the best!!


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

crazyboy1970 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a new member to the site and have few queries:
> 
> ...


Crazy Boy, for proof of Functional english - go to your wife's university - ask them for a letter than says - 

This is to certify that "xyz" registration number " abc" was student of this "123" affiliated to "pnq" university.and has completed "n" years for the Bachelor of abc course during the year 19xx-19xx and her medium of instruction was English. the degree was awarded to her during the convocation ceremony of 19xx. 


All the best


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

sidhindia said:


> Hi Guys
> I have a doubt regarding medicals and physical verification of job .
> 
> The details are loaded below
> ...


Hi,

Hope you'll get a positive employment verification soon. I was just shocked to see that they are asking technical questions? 

Could you please advise what kind of questions are they?

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sidhindia said:


> Team 2 CO. I am worried if they come for physical verification. I wont be there since i am working in my client place.
> This has already mentioned during telephone enquiry


you shouldnt worry about physical visit since the phone interview was around 45 minutes! i dont think there is anything left for them to check. 

what type of questions did they ask you on the phone? deep technical questions or just things off your reference letter?


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> your medicals are finalised. they are just conducting routine checks - dont worry!!
> Also, did you submit your medicals beforehand or were you specifically asked for it?
> 
> have all your other requirements been Met?
> ...


Received a mail from the CO to do the PCC and Medicals.
In the document checklist it has not yet updated still shows "Required"


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

crazyboy1970 said:


> I completed medicals on 17th in Pune however the RubyHall people haven't been able to upload the reports due to system issues...Is anyone facing this problem also?


We faced a similar situation - the hospital was unable to locate my Wife's details using the TRN number. We immediately notified our CO and [email protected]. Both of them responded immediately and I think ultimately [email protected] helped the hospital staff to locate my wife's details.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> Received a mail from the CO to do the PCC and Medicals.
> In the document checklist it has not yet updated still shows "Required"


Do not worry about document status. The status change depends on the discretion of CO and does not necessarily reflect the correct status.

You *do* have to worry about PCC which in our case was the toughest part of the entire PR process.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> Received a mail from the CO to do the PCC and Medicals.
> In the document checklist it has not yet updated still shows "Required"


that means Sydney has gone through your docs and approved them all - 
with regards to your CO it could be one of the two

1) Your Co has seen it but has been too busy to update the Online status (nothing to worry about - your application is still going forward) 

2) Your CO has not yet got a chance to look at it and will do so soon and then update the status 

In anycase, its good news, all the best!!


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> that means Sydney has gone through your docs and approved them all -
> with regards to your CO it could be one of the two
> 
> 1) Your Co has seen it but has been too busy to update the Online status (nothing to worry about - your application is still going forward)
> ...



I hope he has seen it since i received job verification from Australian High Commission Delhi.

How long will it take to update the status after job verification?


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> I hope he has seen it since i received job verification from Australian High Commission Delhi.
> 
> How long will it take to update the status after job verification?


I am not sure what you mean? are you talking about 175 Visa? 

R u saying The australian HC verified your current job? 

if that is what it is - it really depends on their internal system of reporting their findings - there are no hard and fast rules there.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

crazyboy1970 said:


> I completed medicals on 17th in Pune however the RubyHall people haven't been able to upload the reports due to system issues...Is anyone facing this problem also?


Any update on your medical my friend?


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Hi I faced a similar issue at Fortis, took them a week to sort out, 14th was my Med and 20th they managed to upload it internally to the panel in Australia. Its been a waiting game ever since.
But I would like to point, if all goes well the time line between CO assignment and grant is generally a month more or less, ive noticed this through trends of others in the forum. So stay tuned for more..


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Any update on your medical my friend?


Status changed today on the site as "Further medical results received" for myself and spouse. However, the status remains unchanged for my son...Not sure if RubyHall people have uploaded his reports...Would be calling them today to find out.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> I am not sure what you mean? are you talking about 175 Visa?
> 
> R u saying The australian HC verified your current job?
> 
> if that is what it is - it really depends on their internal system of reporting their findings - there are no hard and fast rules there.


Hi Flames,

I notice that there is a considerable delay in ur meds being finalised.
were ur meds in referred state or was it that they were uploaded quite late by the hospital.

cheers,
R.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi Flames,
> 
> I notice that there is a considerable delay in ur meds being finalised.
> were ur meds in referred state or was it that they were uploaded quite late by the hospital.
> ...


no - they were not referred - we are all in pink of health - but my eds were couriered to Adelaide instead of Sydney - hence the delay


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

crazyboy1970 said:


> Status changed today on the site as "Further medical results received" for myself and spouse. However, the status remains unchanged for my son...Not sure if RubyHall people have uploaded his reports...Would be calling them today to find out.


I did call them today and even today they said having system problems. Don't know what they are doing about it. I believe yours a 175 or 176 app correct?
Mine is a 189 app so not sure if i can even see medicals details online.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Got my grant*

WOO HOO!! Got my Grant - yeah!! a new journey begins :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> WOO HOO!! Got my Grant - yeah!! a new journey begins :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations!! beginning of new life !!

Flames, did they do any verification on your current job or previous, you know about GULF...

Plz suggest!


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

tabrezqureshi said:


> Congratulations!! beginning of new life !!
> 
> Flames, did they do any verification on your current job or previous, you know about GULF...
> 
> Plz suggest!


Thanks Tabrez. 
I asked my company here if anyone called - they said no one called regarding the same. I am not sure if they called my previous companies - again, i doubt they did that.


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Thanks Tabrez.
> I asked my company here if anyone called - they said no one called regarding the same. I am not sure if they called my previous companies - again, i doubt they did that.


Thank Flames,

I have the reference/Experience letters fro previous co.s but no other documents.

currently i am working in Abu Dhabi and I have Exper. letter, Pay slip, Bank statement and this should be fine. 
If they call also for the current employer, there is no issue.

but not sure about previous employers!! how they may react!

I am going to apply for 189 by next week..


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

tabrezqureshi said:


> Thank Flames,
> 
> I have the reference/Experience letters fro previous co.s but no other documents.
> 
> ...


Hey Tabrez - i had the same probs/fears regarding my previous employment...but don't fret - am sure DIAC has come across those types as well.  All the best!!


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Hey Tabrez - i had the same probs/fears regarding my previous employment...but don't fret - am sure DIAC has come across those types as well.  All the best!!


Thank you dear!!


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Flames123 said:


> Hey Tabrez - i had the same probs/fears regarding my previous employment...but don't fret - am sure DIAC has come across those types as well.  All the best!!


Hi Flames123,

Just a quick qn: Do we still need Bank Statement if we have all Payslips in place for the entire employment period?

Please suggest.

Regards,
VJ


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Hi Flames123,
> 
> Just a quick qn: Do we still need Bank Statement if we have all Payslips in place for the entire employment period?
> 
> ...


Yes, i think so - i provided these. All the best!


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> WOO HOO!! Got my Grant - yeah!! a new journey begins :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats for the Visa Grant !!!


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Anybody planning to move to Melbourne by end of Jan 2013 from Chennai?


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Congrats for the Visa Grant !!!


Hey thanks


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Flames123 said:


> Hey thanks


Many Congrats Flames123


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Many Congrats Flames123


thanks Vijay!


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I did call them today and even today they said having system problems. Don't know what they are doing about it. I believe yours a 175 or 176 app correct?
> Mine is a 189 app so not sure if i can even see medicals details online.


I almost made 5-6 calls today and was chasing them every time...Finally mine & my wife's status shows "Health requirements finalised". However, they were still facing issues in submitting my son's meds (around 4:25 PM). I will wait till tomorrow EOD or else would pay a visit again on Wed.

Mine is 175.


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

When I check the status of my application all documents are in Met status except for overseas educational qualification.

It's status is showing as further checking required....

What does it mean? I did not receive any mail from CO on this.....what shall I do now? 

Does it mean it has been referred for a check on this? 

Thanks.


----------



## GVG (Jul 26, 2012)

*Visa Grant!*

Finally, after nearly driving my agent mad, we got the grant!

It only took a little longer than expected (after CO allocation) because of my daughter's custody arrangements, but, oh well, everything is fine now.

Wish you all the best of luck on getting the visa and on beginning a new life in Australia!

:clap2:


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Anybody planning to move to Melbourne by end of Jan 2013 from Chennai?


Hi i am also form chennai . I am almost in my last stage of the process . Hoping to get the visa soon.
If I am getting next month will be moving on Jan 13.


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> WOO HOO!! Got my Grant - yeah!! a new journey begins :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Congrats Flames. 
Hope i too will be getting my grant soon.
Was ur document checklist changed from "REQUIRED" to "MET" after your visa arrived.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

crazyboy1970 said:


> I almost made 5-6 calls today and was chasing them every time...Finally mine & my wife's status shows "Health requirements finalised". However, they were still facing issues in submitting my son's meds (around 4:25 PM). I will wait till tomorrow EOD or else would pay a visit again on Wed.
> 
> Mine is 175.


Thanks crazyboy. I will follow up with them again.


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

WOW...!!!! GOT MY GRANT TODAY...!!!! Now the second phase starts :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

crazyboy1970 said:


> WOW...!!!! GOT MY GRANT TODAY...!!!! Now the second phase starts :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Awesome.. Congrats...Can you share your time line please.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

crazyboy1970 said:


> WOW...!!!! GOT MY GRANT TODAY...!!!! Now the second phase starts :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations an all the best on the move


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

prgopala - If you have done your meds at RubyHall (Pune) then best would be to talk to Dr. Limaye directly (that's how I got the exact status on my docs).


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

crazyboy1970 said:


> prgopala - If you have done your meds at RubyHall (Pune) then best would be to talk to Dr. Limaye directly (that's how I got the exact status on my docs).


Yeah, just got off the phone now. had a talk with her. She says should be done by 4 today. i will follow up after 4. I mean its quite unsatisfactory of such a big hospital to cite the same reasons each and every day. If they would have handed me hard copies i could have couriered the same to sydney by this time . The online system is to save time and here they are saying the same system has problems. Don't know what to say or do.


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks ANM...


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks...Timelines in signature.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

crazyboy1970 said:


> Thanks...Timelines in signature.


Many Congrats crazyboy1970  

Did they do employment verification for you? 

Did you submit bank statements?

Please advise.

Regards,
VJ


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Many Congrats crazyboy1970
> 
> Did they do employment verification for you?
> 
> ...


Hi VJ,

Thanks and yes, I submitted bank statements however as far as I know, there was no verification done...


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

*Contact the case officer*

Hi guys 

I have a doubt whether to contact case officer or not because it will know whether all the documents are checked.

In the document checklist it has mentioned"Required".
These are my dates

10/09/2012 e-Mail sent to you Message
17/09/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
17/09/2012 Further medical results received Message
14/09/2012 Further medical results received Message
14/09/2012 Further medical results received Message
17/09/2012 HIV blood test received Message

On, 21/09/2012 i had Telephonic Verification. I hope i satisfied them.

Since then i did not receive any message from CO.

Should i wait for some time or just casually ask whether have they received all the documents.

Please reply


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

sidhindia said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a doubt whether to contact case officer or not because it will know whether all the documents are checked.
> 
> ...



Click on document checklist there you can actually check individual docs status.....


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

vernaf09 said:


> Click on document checklist there you can actually check individual docs status.....


Documents status shows "REQUIRED". Have they checked the documents?


----------



## ravik00799 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Leaving Job while Visa is in process*

Hello All,

I am silently following this forum for a quitesome time thanks all for wonderfull inputs.

I would like to know your valuable inputs in my strange situation.

I had applied for GSM 175 and CO allocated in August.

I had total 6 years of IT experience and I had claimed points for 5 years of experience for visa processing.

When CO allocated I had provided PCC and Medicals and their status is finalised.

However my Overseas Educational Qualifications are in "Further Checking Required" status....its been 45 days since it is in the same status i had sent an email to CO asking for any updates and yet to recieve reply on this.

Now I will be coming out of my present Job in a months time (November to be exact) and there could be couple of months I will be without Job due to some personnel reasons.

Since my Visa is still in process , does this impact decision on my Visa case?
Do we must have to be in Job during the process of CO decision pending or since my 5 years experience is available i should not be worried at all??

Please advice....

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

ravik00799 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am silently following this forum for a quitesome time thanks all for wonderfull inputs.
> 
> ...


Hi ravik,

I don't think it should be problem. The visa decision is made on your experience when you lodged the application. Do there should not be an impact. I remember reading this somewhere here in the forum itself.

However, it would be better to check with your co whether a change of status needs to submitted when you are relieved from the job.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> your medicals are finalised. they are just conducting routine checks - dont worry!!
> Also, did you submit your medicals beforehand or were you specifically asked for it?
> 
> have all your other requirements been Met?
> ...


Hi,

The online status for all my documents shows as "Met" .. How long before I get the visa grant? I mean can it take weeks or usually within a few days.

My timelines in the signature!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

samdeking said:


> Hi,
> 
> The online status for all my documents shows as "Met" .. How long before I get the visa grant? I mean can it take weeks or usually within a few days.
> 
> My timelines in the signature!


Next week. Expect it on or after tuesday since monday is a holiday over there. Just poke the CO once so that rest assured you have done your part


----------



## Patienceah (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi we have had medical reffered since middle of August and was wondering if anyone is waiting to hear back or recently had their medicals approved ?


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

Patienceah said:


> Hi we have had medical reffered since middle of August and was wondering if anyone is waiting to hear back or recently had their medicals approved ?


Hi Patienceah, 

myself and family completed the medicals on first week of September. Waiting to heat back from co. Planning to send a mail to co next week. Mine is a paper application through an agent. So no way to check the status online.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Hi Patienceah,
> 
> myself and family completed the medicals on first week of September. Waiting to heat back from co. Planning to send a mail to co next week. Mine is a paper application through an agent. So no way to check the status online.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


Hi Renz,
Even my medicals were uploaded on 20th, Sept. Haven't received any response till date. Since it is paper-based like yours, am not aware of the status. When I called my agent, he said none of his clients, except for one, who uploaded after mid-sept have received grants yet. He said he will be mailing the CO next week.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Sukhoi said:


> Hi Renz,
> Even my medicals were uploaded on 20th, Sept. Haven't received any response till date. Since it is paper-based like yours, am not aware of the status. When I called my agent, he said none of his clients, except for one, who uploaded after mid-sept have received grants yet. He said he will be mailing the CO next week.



Mine was an online app... and whuat your agent said is incorrect..

Remember something.. 99% of the agents actually dont know much.. and cant tell you the right thing either cause its DIAC which decides everything.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

How quickly your CO has answered your email? I sent one on September 26th, still no answer. All documents are done by me (some are still in status "requested") on September 10th, medicals finalised on September 27th and no answer :S
Should I contact again with my CO or just wait? It is sooooo hard


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

samdeking said:


> Hi,
> 
> The online status for all my documents shows as "Met" .. How long before I get the visa grant? I mean can it take weeks or usually within a few days.
> 
> My timelines in the signature!


my two cents on you getting MAGIC MAIL before this wkend !!! 

ALL THE BEST !!!

Rekha


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

It seems there are many who has everything done and just wait for the final e-mail  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

Elekter said:


> It seems there are many who has everything done and just wait for the final e-mail  Good luck to everyone!


Tensed, worried, frustrated and totally confused... But yes, expecting the light at the end of the tunnel.. Gives the good hopes...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*best wishes*



Elekter said:


> It seems there are many who has everything done and just wait for the final e-mail  Good luck to everyone!


thanx we all need best wishes dear. may god bring showers of happiness with the final email to all of us.


----------



## Patienceah (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey medical referred middle of August online and just been finalised today


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

I see the pace at which applicants received grants in the month of June and July was much faster than now. It is my general observation going through these forums.


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sukhoi said:


> I see the pace at which applicants received grants in the month of June and July was much faster than now. It is my general observation going through these forums.


I applied in June meds and police checks done July.health requirements still read referred on health checks like bloods and xray.hoping for some change soon.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

felixis6 said:


> I applied in June meds and police checks done July.health requirements still read referred on health checks like bloods and xray.hoping for some change soon.


Hi felixis6,

Yours seems to be a bit strange. It taking easy more time than usual.

I guess it would be safer to send a mail to HOC and check whether the medicals results are available in the system. You could either call them our send a mail.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Hi felixis6,
> 
> Yours seems to be a bit strange. It taking easy more time than usual.
> 
> ...


Got an update from my agent. Thought of sharing that too. My medicals were done 3 weeks back. Didn't get the grant yet. So thought of checking with the co on that. 

My agent told it could take more weeks if the background check is not complete. So basically, there is no clear timeliness to provide the grant. It could be delayed due to n number of reasons... Some checks pending, more medicals referred, they are overloaded or in other words, my time is not ready yet... 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## faazi_khan (Oct 1, 2012)

I am from Pakistan. Applied VE in Dec 2011. Case officer allocated in April 2012. After that no response till now. Only medical and Police clearance remaining. How long I have to wait ?????


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

faazi_khan said:


> I am from Pakistan. Applied VE in Dec 2011. Case officer allocated in April 2012. After that no response till now. Only medical and Police clearance remaining. How long I have to wait ?????


Have you send the Police Clearance and Medicals?


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Hi felixis6,
> 
> Yours seems to be a bit strange. It taking easy more time than usual.
> 
> ...


Got an update from my agent. Thought of sharing that too. My medicals were done 3 weeks back. Didn't get the grant yet. So thought of checking with the co on that. 

My agent told it could take more weeks if the background check is not complete. So basically, there is no clear timeliness to provide the grant. It could be delayed due to n number of reasons... Some checks pending, more medicals referred, they are overloaded or in other words, my time is not ready yet... 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## faazi_khan (Oct 1, 2012)

foxybagga said:


> Have you send the Police Clearance and Medicals?


No the CO have not asked as yet.


----------



## dhaka (Aug 26, 2012)

Yahoo..... got the grant!
Thanks every member of this forum for their guidance during this entire journey .....

____________
EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | CO: 27/08/2012 | Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; |PCC: 23Aug2012; Medical referred: 13/08/2012| Medical finalized: 02/10/2012 | Grant: 03/10/2012


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

dhaka said:


> Yahoo..... got the grant!
> Thanks every member of this forum for their guidance during this entire journey .....
> 
> ____________
> EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | CO: 27/08/2012 | Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; |PCC: 23Aug2012; Medical referred: 13/08/2012| Medical finalized: 02/10/2012 | Grant: 03/10/2012


Congrats buddy....

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Got an update from my agent. Thought of sharing that too. My medicals were done 3 weeks back. Didn't get the grant yet. So thought of checking with the co on that.
> 
> My agent told it could take more weeks if the background check is not complete. So basically, there is no clear timeliness to provide the grant. It could be delayed due to n number of reasons... Some checks pending, more medicals referred, they are overloaded or in other words, my time is not ready yet...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


Just phoned immigration in London they have checked they have all gone through.they just need up dating to read finalised apparently as they have all been done x


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

felixis6 said:


> Just phoned immigration in London they have checked they have all gone through.they just need up dating to read finalised apparently as they have all been done x


Oh.that's good news felixis6...,

So apparently its the final stages of waiting.. All the best buddy...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> my two cents on you getting MAGIC MAIL before this wkend !!!
> 
> ALL THE BEST !!!
> 
> Rekha


Thanks Rekha  ..I got the grant on 2nd Oct  ..Now the real work starts of getting a good profile .. Hoping to move by Feb-March 2013


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you all .. I received the grant on 2nd Oct 2012 and I have already forwarded my passport for evidencing (although it is not mandatory but you never know if you would need it) .. This is a great forum and has been my one-stop guide through the entire process .. Now the difficult part of finding the right job starts and I will continue to take guidance from folks here 

Thank you once again for being very supportive!

Cheers!


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

samdeking said:


> Thank you all .. I received the grant on 2nd Oct 2012 and I have already forwarded my passport for evidencing (although it is not mandatory but you never know if you would need it) .. This is a great forum and has been my one-stop guide through the entire process .. Now the difficult part of finding the right job starts and I will continue to take guidance from folks here
> 
> Thank you once again for being very supportive!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats Samdeking,

Do keep updating your job hunting experience as well. Will be really helpful for all others..

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## gowdani (Sep 21, 2012)

Team,

Need you help
I have applied for 175 on 18th June, 2012 and i got a mail that my VISA application got rejected
I am shocked and confused why this happen and gone through the refusal letter

I will explain my situation

My Total years of Work Experence to the Date i have submitted the application is 8 Years 9 Months
of which my australian experence is 2 years 3 Months

When i have submited the Application I have Claimed the points as below

1. Age 32 - 30 Points
2. Education - 15 Points ( Bachlors - reviewed by VETASSESSA )
3. IELTS - 0 Points( as i have got 6 in all 4 )
4. Overseas Skilled Employment - 15 Points ( my ACS assessment was done Last Year i.e., OCT 11 and ACS has assessed 7 years 8 Months - I have claimed 8 years as i have submitted my Application in Jun 12 )
5. Australian Experience - 5 Points ( as i am working in Australia on 457 for more then 2 years now )

Based on the above total points i have claimed is 65 and accordingly submitted the application 

DIAC - Case Officer response to me is that i can not claim 15 points on the overseas Experience as she has mentioned that my overseas experience is less then 8 years - according to him my overseas experience is (8 years 9 Months minus(-) 2 years 3 Mnths = 7 years 6 Months ) and he is refusing to consider my overall experience of 8 years 9 months.

Guys i am not sure what to do, please guide me - as i am very disappointed


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

gowdani said:


> Team,
> 
> Need you help
> I have applied for 175 on 18th June, 2012 and i got a mail that my VISA application got rejected
> ...


This is bad news, hope that there is a review process that can work out for you.

If I understand it correctly,

Your total experience = 8 Years 9 Months
Experience in Australia = 2 Years 3 Months

Remaining experience = 6 years 6 months

The CO would have considered the remaining experience as the overseas experience and not the entire experience which I think would qualify for 10 points instead of 15. Does this make sense?


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have applied for my Australian PR on 26 June 2012 and it was an e application under sub category 175. I called up the customer care 5 weeks back and I was told that CO is assigned and the officer may contact me once the primary verification is done. They told me that it may take 2-3 weeks to complete the primary verification. Now 5 weeks has passed since the CO is assigned but I didnt get any email from immigration office. My application status was updated on Sep 13 stating that "Application being processed further". All the documents are still mentioned as required even though I have attached all of them. I am getting worried now as I still need to get Medical and PCC done. I was told by the clinic that I can get the medical done only when CO share a reference number with me. Seniors please advise...

Thanks and Regards
Mudgil


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

Mudgil said:


> Hello everyone, I have applied for my Australian PR on 26 June 2012 and it was an e application under sub category 175. I called up the customer care 5 weeks back and I was told that CO is assigned and the officer may contact me once the primary verification is done. They told me that it may take 2-3 weeks to complete the primary verification. Now 5 weeks has passed since the CO is assigned but I didnt get any email from immigration office. My application status was updated on Sep 13 stating that "Application being processed further". All the documents are still mentioned as required even though I have attached all of them. I am getting worried now as I still need to get Medical and PCC done. I was told by the clinic that I can get the medical done only when CO share a reference number with me. Seniors please advise...
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Mudgil


Click on medicalls in document checklist and you will receive PDF with reference number on it. You can go ahead with meds.

You can apply for pcc aswell...no need to wait ....


----------



## ravikanthg (Jun 24, 2012)

No need to wait for nay thing.

you can apply for PCC directly and also go for the health checks.

Once the health checks are over, the hospital will have your record and as soon as you get a response from CO, you can inform the hospital authorities to upload the reports.

More over, if you give a call to the customer care, please check which team is your CO from. then ask for that team email id.

Drop a mail to that team with your application id, trn number and all details requesting for CO response.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

I am really bored - i have sent everything on Sept. 10th and still some docs are in status "requested" and no magic mail. I see nightmares about this process already :S I have learned that I am really bad in waiting.  I hope every evening that when I wake up the next morning then something has happened - and there is disappointment in every morning.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

Elekter said:


> I am really bored - i have sent everything on Sept. 10th and still some docs are in status "requested" and no magic mail. I see nightmares about this process already :S I have learned that I am really bad in waiting.  I hope every evening that when I wake up the next morning then something has happened - and there is disappointment in every morning.


Hey Elekter...

Be cool... My meds were also completed on sept 8th..

Its so frustrating to wait without any knowledge of what's happening. But be sure that at the end good things will come to your inbox.

The best easy is to get engaged yourself in something always just so as to keep this behind...

Myself feels that I've gone mad.. I wake up on the midnight to check my mails.. Though I know that its not yet working hours in the Aussie.. He he... 

So as I told in the beginning, be cool. Watch some cartoons, coo something new, watch a movie, go for done game, spend time with friends, do lots of talking and in one unexpected moment the mail will come...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Myself feels that I've gone mad.. I wake up on the midnight to check my mails.. Though I know that its not yet working hours in the Aussie.. He he...


In my country's time their working hours start 2:30 am and end 10:30 am and I also wake up several times in the middle of the night and check e-mails in my mobile phone. Good to know I am not the only one in this.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

Elekter said:


> In my country's time their working hours start 2:30 am and end 10:30 am and I also wake up several times in the middle of the night and check e-mails in my mobile phone. Good to know I am not the only one in this.


Oh you are definitely not alone..

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks a ton for the reply. I did what you have suggested. Once I clicked on the document checklist on the application status page, I get 2 links to download forms as pdfs. For chest X-ray the form is 160EH and for Medical Examination the form displayed is 26EH. I do not see any reference number being generated here.. Did I miss anything while filling the form at the time of filing my application? If yes, then please suggest what to do next.

For PCC, I am proceeding ahead without waiting more. As you are from India.. How much time they have taken to issue PCC and did you have to submit your passport?

Thanks and Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

vernaf09 said:


> Click on medicalls in document checklist and you will receive PDF with reference number on it. You can go ahead with meds.
> 
> You can apply for pcc aswell...no need to wait ....


Thanks a ton for the reply. I did what you have suggested. Once I clicked on the document checklist on the application status page, I get 2 links to download forms as pdfs. For chest X-ray the form is 160EH and for Medical Examination the form displayed is 26EH. I do not see any reference number being generated here.. Did I miss anything while filling the form at the time of filing my application? If yes, then please suggest what to do next.

For PCC, I am proceeding ahead without waiting more. As you are from India.. How much time they have taken to issue PCC and did you have to submit your passport?

Thanks and Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ravikanthg said:


> No need to wait for nay thing.
> 
> you can apply for PCC directly and also go for the health checks.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ravi for your quick response and many many congratulations on your Grant.. Problem is that clinic is not ready to do the required medical checks without the reference number.

I have called again to the customer care in Australia.. after 22 mins of hold they told me the team no 4 is the one which is taking care of my application. I will write an email to them to get more details. As I see that you have applied just after 2 days of my application.. can I request you to please share the CO name and team number who has evaluated your application??

Thanks again, 
Mudgil


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

Mudgil said:


> Thanks a ton for the reply. I did what you have suggested. Once I clicked on the document checklist on the application status page, I get 2 links to download forms as pdfs. For chest X-ray the form is 160EH and for Medical Examination the form displayed is 26EH. I do not see any reference number being generated here.. Did I miss anything while filling the form at the time of filing my application? If yes, then please suggest what to do next.
> 
> For PCC, I am proceeding ahead without waiting more. As you are from India.. How much time they have taken to issue PCC and did you have to submit your passport?
> 
> ...


You can see the reference number on the PDFs...

for PCC in India:
You need visit nearest PSK. please see below link for further details:
Passport Seva Portal


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

Guys, Got my grant today morning  

175: June 25th 2012
PCC: August 28th 2012
Medicals Done: 15th Sept. 2012
Medicals Uploaded: 20th Sept. 2012
Grant: 5th October 2012

Thanks to all the forum members for sharing so much of information. 

Now is the big question 'When?' I might possibly choose mid-january 2013 as the travel date. Of course, I have time till 28th August, 2013 i.e. one yr from the date of my PCC.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sukhoi said:


> Guys, Got my grant today morning
> 
> 175: June 25th 2012
> PCC: August 28th 2012
> ...


Congrats Sukhoi.. Really good news..
And mid Jan is a good time to move, as the recruitments would start only then...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Thanks a ton for the reply. I did what you have suggested. Once I clicked on the document checklist on the application status page, I get 2 links to download forms as pdfs. For chest X-ray the form is 160EH and for Medical Examination the form displayed is 26EH. I do not see any reference number being generated here.. Did I miss anything while filling the form at the time of filing my application? If yes, then please suggest what to do next.
> 
> For PCC, I am proceeding ahead without waiting more. As you are from India.. How much time they have taken to issue PCC and did you have to submit your passport?
> 
> ...


hi 
u will get ur pcc done the same day if your passport is issued from the same place ,u just need to take ur passport with u and photocopies of biopages of ur passport thats it, then u will definitely get it within 2 - 3 hours time, but u have to login first and then take the receipt with u . i login with my agent ,he dint charged me anything for that,well its easy job for an agent so go for one.
, best time is to go early morning 9 . 
cheers.


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Yippee*

I've got visa grant today,planning for jan 2013


----------



## rahulcl (Dec 4, 2011)

whatever exp ACS has assessed they consider that only. ask CO if you can submit any proof for the exp which is not in ACS, payslip,reference letter, bank statement etc etc


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*grant*



felixis6 said:


> I've got visa grant today,planning for jan 2013


congratulations friend


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*grant*

congratulations sukhoi


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

*Thanks!*



renz116 said:


> Congrats Sukhoi.. Really good news..
> And mid Jan is a good time to move, as the recruitments would start only then...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum



Thanks, Dude. When I spoke to my consultant on Wednesday, I heard from him that most of their clients who uploaded mid-sept from across India have started getting their grants this week. He said he is very sure that I will be getting mine by Friday, and yes, I got it


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

*Thanks!*



RIA KAUR said:


> congratulations sukhoi


Thanks Ria  

I am sure I will be seeing a Visa granted message from you very soon.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

The grant


----------



## ravikanthg (Jun 24, 2012)

First of all congrats to all those who got the grant...

Mudgil, My CO is also from team 4. There are some 20 COs in this group .

So have you mailed to this group mail id? If so, is there any response?
one of my friend also has got his CO from team 4. Certain people do respond early and some of them wont depending on the load.

The only thing that we can do is waiting... 
though it is tough... there is no other option.

If you have not applied for PCC, then I recommend doing that

If you are applying for the PCC from the same city where you have got your PP, it wont take more than 2-3 hours
but if you are applying from a different city, then it will take some 2-3 weeks.. so depending on this plan accordingly.

Now for PCC, you first need to create your profile in passposrtindia.gov.in
then go for PCC online application, fill the application and submit it.

Carry that print out of application along with some original proof of residency for one year and your original PP.
2 photo copies of your passport and address proof are also required.

Just drop in to passport seva kendra and submit your application.

Now,

Regarding Medial check up, ideally the hospital should accept your request for medical checks..but if they still insist for the letter from CO, you will have to wait or drop a mail to the CO team to get the health processing IDs.

submit those processing IDs to hospital and get your medicals done.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Finally.!!!!


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*grant , how long?*

hi friends
congrats shree ganesh on ur grant
one thing i want to ask u friends i submitted my pcc medicals and other documents requested by co ,and i got an acknowledgment that i will get response within 7 working days , but its been more than that means 12 days now, but no response, i m worried now , can u pl replly how long does it take ?


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dear All:

A very good news from me...........I have been granted visa for 175 category today 

Yahoooooooooooooo!

Now just thinking how to move and settle in aussie land .......

Thanks all for suggestions and support to me during this journey.......


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> hi friends
> congrats shree ganesh on ur grant
> one thing i want to ask u friends i submitted my pcc medicals and other documents requested by co ,and i got an acknowledgment that i will get response within 7 working days , but its been more than that means 12 days now, but no response, i m worried now , can u pl replly how long does it take ?


I did not get any response from CO when I sent documents.

When I asked questions, then two times I got the response in 30 minutes and one time on the 7th day. 

I think you will not get any response if you did not ask anything and only sent documents.

------

How long more??? It's killing me :S


----------



## anurag83 (Sep 7, 2012)

Got my Grant today ...... Any suggestions on when is the best time to move to australia? Considering job scenario... 

Anyone moon to Sydney?


----------



## anurag83 (Sep 7, 2012)

Moving+ .... Sorry about that


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Rai...
best thing you can do is...write down the mail to Co team,....and get the update from them ...I got my grant very next day after submitting my PCC .
Wish you all the best..hope to hear some good news from you !



RIA KAUR said:


> hi friends
> congrats shree ganesh on ur grant
> one thing i want to ask u friends i submitted my pcc medicals and other documents requested by co ,and i got an acknowledgment that i will get response within 7 working days , but its been more than that means 12 days now, but no response, i m worried now , can u pl replly how long does it take ?


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> hi friends
> congrats shree ganesh on ur grant
> one thing i want to ask u friends i submitted my pcc medicals and other documents requested by co ,and i got an acknowledgment that i will get response within 7 working days , but its been more than that means 12 days now, but no response, i m worried now , can u pl replly how long does it take ?


Hi Ria,

My best guess is that your co soups have received your pcc and medicals receipt. 
But co would be waiting for the update from health operations centre on your medicals results.

The acknowledgment mail is an auto response just to make sure that your mail had reached them. 

You could contact co first through mail again asking for a confirmation whether they have received the mail. If they reply saying they are waiting for a response from hoc, then you can drop a note to [email protected] to know the status of your medicals.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Hi Ria,
> 
> My best guess is that your co soups have received your pcc and medicals receipt.
> But co would be waiting for the update from health operations centre on your medicals results.
> ...


Auto dictionary in phone is stupid sometimes.

Is not 'soups'. Its 'should'. 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*thanx*

thank renz 
i will do the same


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Such a long wait after uploading PCC and meds and seeing it as finalised, almost a month passed away making us login and check daily 8-10 times, Finally we received the most awaited msg from the CO. 
Still cant believe if its true or just a dream..!!! Got all documents from the agents.. Now need to get it stamped on the passport..
This forum meant a lot to us and thanks to everyone who shared in there experiences and guidance... All the best to everyone..!!! and hope that within this week all the June applicants will get the good news...  
Chaos..
Raj


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Such a long wait after uploading PCC and meds and seeing it as finalised, almost a month passed away making us login and check daily 8-10 times, Finally we received the most awaited msg from the CO. 
Still cant believe if its true or just a dream..!!! Got all documents from the agents.. Now need to get it stamped on the passport..
This forum meant a lot to us and thanks to everyone who shared in there experiences and guidance... All the best to everyone..!!! and hope that within this week all the June applicants will get the good news...  
Chaos..
Raj


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Such a long wait after uploading PCC and meds and seeing it as finalised, almost a month passed away making us login and check daily 8-10 times, Finally we received the most awaited msg from the CO.
> Still cant believe if its true or just a dream..!!! Got all documents from the agents.. Now need to get it stamped on the passport..


Good news, enjoy your grant! 

I am still waiting, PCC and Form 80 still required (I sent PCC on Sept. 7th and Form80 on Sept. 10th). So disappointing every morning. I already do not believe anymore that the magic mail will arrive at all. :S


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*grant*

hi amraj 
congratulations for ur magic grant mail. its really nice to see such threads . mine 2 weeks gone waiting n waiting , but hope for the sun rays soon. 
cheers enjoy ur day.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Elekter and Ria,

Definetely you will be getting it soon..!!! the wait is hard though..!!
But the relief will be better..!!  

Raj


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Such a long wait after uploading PCC and meds and seeing it as finalised, almost a month passed away making us login and check daily 8-10 times, Finally we received the most awaited msg from the CO.
> Still cant believe if its true or just a dream..!!! Got all documents from the agents.. Now need to get it stamped on the passport..
> This forum meant a lot to us and thanks to everyone who shared in there experiences and guidance... All the best to everyone..!!! and hope that within this week all the June applicants will get the good news...
> Chaos..
> Raj


Congrats raj, whr r u frm?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Congrats raj, whr r u frm?


Hi reddy, Thanks....I am from Kerala, but working/ residing in Dubai since 8 yrs.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hi reddy, Thanks....I am from Kerala, but working/ residing in Dubai since 8 yrs.


Oh nice, plannin to go to Dubai for shoppin festival this year. R u gonna be there around that time?


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

My co says that the health department is under a lot of load and applications can take some time :-(


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Experts,

I have lodged 175 visa in June 2012 and have CO assigned to my case. At the time of lodgment, I used my wife’s old (before marriage) National Identity document and Passport. Recently, I changed my wife’s name in her National Identity Document and hopefully would get a modified Passport in a week’s time. The only change we did is her name after marriage. With this scenario, I have two questions to ask:
1) Can you suggest me what and how should I update my Case-Officer about it?
2) As my case is under long background checks because we’re from Pakistan, do we expect a further delay because of this change? Actually the bothering thing is that will this wait going to be a long one?

Thanks
xubeynalym


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dear All:

I have a great news to share...I got the Australia Permanent Residence 

Yahooooooooooooooooooo!

Thanks to all you have shared their knowledge and tried to assist me during the journey.

Now, a new journey will begin and I am planning how to start. If any one from Bangladesh has already passed this stage, please give me a message for some idea sharing.

Thanks to All Again........


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Any applicant from Pakistan recently got Medical request? ....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Any applicant from Pakistan recently got Medical request? ....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*grant*

congrats tocy 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> congrats tocy
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


thanks Ria....how is your visa application progressing?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Oh nice, plannin to go to Dubai for shoppin festival this year. R u gonna be there around that time?


It will be by Jan / Feb.. I might be around. Why dont u ping me. We sure can meet up..


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*waiting*



tocy80 said:


> thanks Ria....how is your visa application progressing?


hi tocy#
mine has no response since a fortnight but no reply from co as it is a paper applicant, yesterday i have emailed my co , but no response yet, 
hope to wait positively.


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> hi tocy#
> mine has no response since a fortnight but no reply from co as it is a paper applicant, yesterday i have emailed my co , but no response yet,
> hope to wait positively.


ok....have patience.....patience is the key during the application processing......


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

tocy80 said:


> Dear All:
> 
> I have a great news to share...I got the Australia Permanent Residence
> 
> ...


Hi Tocy80! Congratulations!

Please share your timeline for your fellow expats.

Congratulation once again.


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Hi Tocy80! Congratulations!
> 
> Please share your timeline for your fellow expats.
> 
> Congratulation once again.


hi Naushad....which category u have applied and wts the status of ur application?


pls give me the link to share my timelines ......


----------



## oghope (May 2, 2012)

tocy80 said:


> hi Naushad....which category u have applied and wts the status of ur application?
> 
> 
> pls give me the link to share my timelines ......


Hi tocy,
congrats for the success. which category u've applied? what is your timeline, please share us. thanks.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

tocy80 said:


> hi Naushad....which category u have applied and wts the status of ur application?
> 
> 
> pls give me the link to share my timelines ......


Hi Tocy80,

Here is my timeline. 

IELTS: 17/02/11 (OVERALL BAND SCORE 8.0), VETASSESS POSITIVE: 10/11/11, ACT SS+: 24/02/12, 176 VISA APPLIED: 05/03/12, PCC SENT: 19/03/12, CO ALLOCATION: 29/03/2012, MEDICALS FINALIZED: 19/04/12, GRANT: ?

You can share your happy timeline right here!

Cheers.


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I got the GRANT today!
Thans to all those helped in answering my queries and to this forum.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Hi Tocy80,
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> ...


Why is it taking so long for You even after Meds and PCC? Or did You front-loaded them?


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*grant*

santomic
hey great time , great to hear a grant after such a long halllllllllllt . 
really hopes were losing ,
elekter 
its getting late due to medicals from hoc,
but hopefully its our time for the grant very soon now .


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

Elekter said:


> Why is it taking so long for You even after Meds and PCC? Or did You front-loaded them?


Front Loaded (as advised by Lawyer).


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> elekter
> its getting late due to medicals from hoc,
> but hopefully its our time for the grant very soon now .


My medicals are already finalised but no grant.


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Elekter said:


> My medicals are already finalised but no grant.


Hi if they are finalised ring them they don't mind,I did and two days later it was granted good luck .


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

*189 General*

Dear Friends,

I got 189 invitation yesterday, hope to launch application ASAP. 

Can one list the steps involved and approx. time lines taken in sequence after launching an application. I feel this would be useful to me and as well as for others. 

Also I would like to know whether to go for PCC and Medical immediately after launching the application or to wait  

Please advise.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

At last it is my time! I am sooo happy and can not believe that I really made it!


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

felixis6 said:


> Hi if they are finalised ring them they don't mind,I did and two days later it was granted good luck .



Hi felixis6

Its almost a month after my Medicals got finalized. 
Waiting for that grant letter.
CO didnt ask for anything after PCC and Medicals .
What could be the reason for the delay?

Please reply


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Elekter said:


> At last it is my time! I am sooo happy and can not believe that I really made it!


Hi Elekter
Congrats for ur visa.
Did u send any mail to the CO or waited till the last minute.
Its almost a month after my Medicals got finalized. 
Waiting for that grant letter.
CO didnt ask for anything after PCC and Medicals .
What could be the reason for the delay?

Please reply


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Routine Processing*

Hi,

My Medicals and PCC and all other documents are in MET status since 25th Sept.
Education Qualifications was mentioned as recieved.

I sent an email to CO asking if they are looking for any thing from my end, and recieved a reply from them stating application is under routine processing and will be notified when finalised...

I read in this forum that this process might take some time ....and I am worried what could be the cause of delay?? or is it getting scrutinized for any minor mistakes or it might be rejected....

Fingers crossed.....


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

Elekter said:


> At last it is my time! I am sooo happy and can not believe that I really made it!


congratulations!!!!


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

I did send her an e-mail week ago. So I recommend doing the same.


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*grant*

hi elekter
congratulations mate for the lovely grant.
its a sweet pie after a long wait. cheers.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> hi elekter
> congratulations mate for the lovely grant.
> its a sweet pie after a long wait. cheers.


Hopefully your grant is not far away!


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

Elekter said:


> Hopefully your grant is not far away!


Congrats Elekter... 

Good news like this gives us hope that ours is not far away 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ravikanthg said:


> First of all congrats to all those who got the grant...
> 
> Mudgil, My CO is also from team 4. There are some 20 COs in this group .
> 
> ...


Hi Ravi,
Thanks a lot for the help. I have applied for PCC today. I have also taken appointment to get my medicals done. My PCC may take 2-3 weeks as my local address is not same as mentioned on my passport. My big concern is that I have applied on 27th June 2012 under 175, got my CO assigned on 30 Aug 2012. Till now he has not communicated to me. I have called customer care 2 times and got the needed information after 22 minutes of hold each time. I have mailed team 4 and the CO replied stating that I should not go ahead with any medical. I am surprised to see how is this possible that even though the CO has taken 6-7 weeks and still asks me not to do anything? In the meantime, I see lots of applicants who have applied PR at the same time around and already granted PR. Calling customer care is definitely very expensive affair. Tired of checking email every morning..... 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Elekter said:


> At last it is my time! I am sooo happy and can not believe that I really made it!


Many-many congratulations.....


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Hi friends, finally got the grant letter today , done ! yahoo, has been an eventful last couple of months


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> Hi friends, finally got the grant letter today , done ! yahoo, has been an eventful last couple of months


Congrats Soudagar!
So when are you flying?


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

July next year, plan to look for a job first before


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> Hi friends, finally got the grant letter today , done ! yahoo, has been an eventful last couple of months


Wish you all the best and many-many congratulations...


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

Soudagar said:


> Hi friends, finally got the grant letter today , done ! yahoo, has been an eventful last couple of months


congratulations!!!!


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> Hi friends, finally got the grant letter today , done ! yahoo, has been an eventful last couple of months


Congrats Soudagar!!


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*grant*



Soudagar said:


> Hi friends, finally got the grant letter today , done ! yahoo, has been an eventful last couple of months


congratulation soudagar. 
a great time . enjoy.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

mskksm14 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I got 189 invitation yesterday, hope to launch application ASAP.
> 
> ...


Hi,
For Medical Check, I suggest you to wait till you get the CO assigned. Medical check is not difficult and you can get it done easily.

For PCC, if you local address is same as mentioned on your passport then it is a case of getting it done in 2-3 hours. But if the local address is different then I would suggest you to trigger the process after filing you PR. 

So plan accordingly.... hope that helps.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## ravikanthg (Jun 24, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Ravi,
> Thanks a lot for the help. I have applied for PCC today. I have also taken appointment to get my medicals done. My PCC may take 2-3 weeks as my local address is not same as mentioned on my passport. My big concern is that I have applied on 27th June 2012 under 175, got my CO assigned on 30 Aug 2012. Till now he has not communicated to me. I have called customer care 2 times and got the needed information after 22 minutes of hold each time. I have mailed team 4 and the CO replied stating that I should not go ahead with any medical. I am surprised to see how is this possible that even though the CO has taken 6-7 weeks and still asks me not to do anything? In the meantime, I see lots of applicants who have applied PR at the same time around and already granted PR. Calling customer care is definitely very expensive affair. Tired of checking email every morning.....
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Hi Mudgil,

Sorry for the late reply... but at the least you got some response from your CO. so the thing is "some thing is better then nothing".
I assume that CO is taking a long time to verify your application and documents and so it is taking a long time.
As informed you earlier, unless until CO accepts all the proofs that you submitted, the health processing IDs would not get generated.
So this might be the reason behind CO asking you wait for his mail regarding medicals.

So dont worry about any thing else... lets wait for the next response from CO. 
Have you got the documents uploaded into MET status? Is yours an e application or paper based?

Regards
Ravi


----------



## TKW (Oct 18, 2012)

As a long time lurker on this forum, the information provided here has helped me tremendously during my road to the 176 visa. I've just received my grant this morning and would like to share my experiences.

ACS (ICT Business Analyst): 15/5/2012
176 family sponsored lodged: 27/06/2012
IELTS: 16/07/2012 (score: 9, 9, 8, 8.5)
CO: 23/08/2012
Medical: 29/09/2012
PCC: 17/10/2012
Grant: 18/10/2012 :clap2:

Notes
1. I received the grant the very next day after submitting the US FBI PCC, which was the last remaining piece of documentation required. It took a total of 7 weeks to get back the PCC from US FBI. 

2. I see some of you here are waiting a long time for the medicals to be finalized. If possible, go to a clinic that has a direct connection to the australian immigration system. They will input the results for you automatically and the time for finalization is much faster. My medicals were finalized almost immediately (same day) after doing the check up.

Hope this info helps others and good luck to those still awaiting decision!


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ravikanthg said:


> Hi Mudgil,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply... but at the least you got some response from your CO. so the thing is "some thing is better then nothing".
> I assume that CO is taking a long time to verify your application and documents and so it is taking a long time.
> ...


Hi Ravi,
Thanks again for sharing the info related to the process  . Yes I got some info from CO. As you know that we are approaching festival season in India and it is difficult to get the appointment for medical, I have already taken the appointment for medical and getting it done tomorrow, even though CO has asked to wait. My application is e-application and all the documents are shown as "Required" when I check the status of my application and check my doc list. Pending documents to be uploaded are PCC and Medical Report. Please let me know if I am missing anything.

Thanks and Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

TKW said:


> As a long time lurker on this forum, the information provided here has helped me tremendously during my road to the 176 visa. I've just received my grant this morning and would like to share my experiences.
> 
> ACS (ICT Business Analyst): 15/5/2012
> 176 family sponsored lodged: 27/06/2012
> ...


Hi TKW,
First of all, many-many congratulations for the GRANT  . Secondly, Thanks for your experiences, these are considered to be wealth for all of us in this forum  . Wish you all the best for your future in Australia. When are you planning to move there?

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## ravikanthg (Jun 24, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Ravi,
> Thanks again for sharing the info related to the process  . Yes I got some info from CO. As you know that we are approaching festival season in India and it is difficult to get the appointment for medical, I have already taken the appointment for medical and getting it done tomorrow, even though CO has asked to wait. My application is e-application and all the documents are shown as "Required" when I check the status of my application and check my doc list. Pending documents to be uploaded are PCC and Medical Report. Please let me know if I am missing anything.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Mudgil


Mudgil,

Once after you login, in the document check list, if all the documents that you have uploaded are still in required status then your CO has not processed your application yet. Once after the CO process and verify all the documents that you uploaded, they will be changed to MET status from REQUIRED status.
After that you will be left with PCC and Medicals. In you case, you are going forward with those as well. 

So let the other documents that you upload become MET. I would highly recommend you not to upload your medicals unless until CO gives you a go ahead.
PCC can be uploaded.

so at one point of time, just before your medicals are requested for, your document check list should reflect the MET status for all and required for your medicals. Then only upload the medicals.

Regards
Ravi


----------



## ravikanthg (Jun 24, 2012)

Congrats TKW!


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ravikanthg said:


> Mudgil,
> 
> Once after you login, in the document check list, if all the documents that you have uploaded are still in required status then your CO has not processed your application yet. Once after the CO process and verify all the documents that you uploaded, they will be changed to MET status from REQUIRED status.
> After that you will be left with PCC and Medicals. In you case, you are going forward with those as well.
> ...


Hi Ravi,
Thanks again. As per my understanding we cannot upload our own medical reports. Should I request the clinic NOT to upload my medical report till I get MET status for all the documents from CO and confirm the same to them over phone? Can it be done that way?

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

ravikanthg said:


> Mudgil,
> 
> Once after you login, in the document check list, if all the documents that you have uploaded are still in required status then your CO has not processed your application yet. Once after the CO process and verify all the documents that you uploaded, they will be changed to MET status from REQUIRED status.
> After that you will be left with PCC and Medicals. In you case, you are going forward with those as well.
> ...



Hi Ravikanth
I have uploaded my PCC and medicals as requested by the CO. My medicals changed to finalized on 17/09/2012 . Till now i haven't received any message from CO.
The documents checklist still shows "REQUIRED".
What could be the reason? 
Please reply


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> Hi Ravikanth
> I have uploaded my PCC and medicals as requested by the CO. My medicals changed to finalized on 17/09/2012 . Till now i haven't received any message from CO.
> The documents checklist still shows "REQUIRED".
> What could be the reason?
> Please reply



Don't worry too much about the statuses on the doc check list.
I got the grant last month and the docs still shows as "Required".
Some COs do not change the statuses at all.

Hope that helps.

regards
SGK


----------



## ravikanthg (Jun 24, 2012)

Thats right. As SGK said, some COs wont change the document status.
Mudgil, as yours is a e application, only the hospital authorities can upload your docs. Even if we push them to upload the docs, they wont unless until the Health Ids are available or your TRN number is recognized. These things will happen only when CO process your application further.

So dont worry about medicals. Even if you upload the health docs well before your CO requests for them, it is called front load. I have seen lot of cases where front loaded medicals take some time for final approval.


----------



## ravikanthg (Jun 24, 2012)

sgk123 said:


> Don't worry too much about the statuses on the doc check list.
> I got the grant last month and the docs still shows as "Required".
> Some COs do not change the statuses at all.
> 
> ...


Sidhinida, Just wait for the grant letter. as your medicals are finalized nothing to worry now.. its just the wait....though it irritates... there is nothing that we can do other than waiting


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ravikanthg said:


> Thats right. As SGK said, some COs wont change the document status.
> Mudgil, as yours is a e application, only the hospital authorities can upload your docs. Even if we push them to upload the docs, they wont unless until the Health Ids are available or your TRN number is recognized. These things will happen only when CO process your application further.
> 
> So dont worry about medicals. Even if you upload the health docs well before your CO requests for them, it is called front load. I have seen lot of cases where front loaded medicals take some time for final approval.


Thanks SGK an dRavi,
Well I don't know whether it is right of wrong. But I am going ahead with my medical check tomorrow as it takes 10-15 days to get a new appointment. Hope all goes fine with the application processing..

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## ravikanthg (Jun 24, 2012)

cool mate.. Go ahead...


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Thank you all ! ....


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*urgent advice*

Hi there
I recd an email from my case officer today that he requires ssc for my husband, but the thing is that he is less educated , so what shud i do, will that b a problem , as i m the main applicant. The co is not satisfied with the birth certificate
Is it ok if i send his leaving certificate of his 8 th standard. i have already mentioned my co that i m ready to pay the second vac. but still he has asked for the ielts?
Is it not an obstacle in my grant?
Pl reply seniors. 
he has not asked anything for me. does that mean mine everything is ok?


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Advice Needed*

Hi All,

Can someone advice on this:

Background is:

I had worked for a company A from 2003 to 2006

I shifted to company B and worked for them during 2006 to 2010.I shifted to company C in 2011 and still working there.....

From company B I had worked in australia for 10 months on 457 visa...

I shifted to company C and applied for 175 GSM on June 2012.


The comapny A for which I had worked was shut down in the recession 2008 and I barely had any proof of documentation that I worked during that period.

Keeping this in mind I waited to complete 5 years of work experience and used company B and Company C only in my ACS assessment and DIAC application form and I am claiming points for only 5 years work experience.

I did not mention this company A in the 175 application form anywhere and during this period I have given my stay as my home address.

I got the points and PCC and MEDS are properly done still no result mail ....I submitted all these docs a month ago and its going under routine processing as per latest mail from CO.

Now, I am thinking retrospectively and may be too much negative thoughts that they might be looking for company A information by cross checking with my 457 Visa application.


Is there a possibility that DIAC will check for this and as information provided is contradicting with my previous application information and it will effect the outcome of decision...


I am really tensed now...please some one advice...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Ria Kaur,
Explain the situation to the CO. Ask him if what he needs is another proof of DOB.. if so, does the 8th standard leaving certificate have DOB ? or do you have any other proof for DOB ? havent you already submitted a copy of his passport ? If things are difficult to explain through email, call the CO.
If he has not asked any additional docs for u, then yours is fine.




RIA KAUR said:


> Hi there
> I recd an email from my case officer today that he requires ssc for my husband, but the thing is that he is less educated , so what shud i do, will that b a problem , as i m the main applicant. The co is not satisfied with the birth certificate
> Is it ok if i send his leaving certificate of his 8 th standard. i have already mentioned my co that i m ready to pay the second vac. but still he has asked for the ielts?
> Is it not an obstacle in my grant?
> ...


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello friends,
So finally my Case Officer (CO) woke up and responded back with email asking for more documents, medical report and PCC. It seems that he has received mine and my wife’s medical reports. He has finalized my medical reports but for my wife the overall status is “Health requirements outstanding” and for each medical report the status is “Further medical results referred”. I know how much help I have got from the contributors of thread and I can’t thank you guys enough for that…. I request you all to please explain these status messages and tell me the expected timeline to see the medicals getting finalized…

Thanks and Regards
Mudgil


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Mudgil said:


> Hello friends,
> So finally my Case Officer (CO) woke up and responded back with email asking for more documents, medical report and PCC. It seems that he has received mine and my wife’s medical reports. He has finalized my medical reports but for my wife the overall status is “Health requirements outstanding” and for each medical report the status is “Further medical results referred”. I know how much help I have got from the contributors of thread and I can’t thank you guys enough for that…. I request you all to please explain these status messages and tell me the expected timeline to see the medicals getting finalized…
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Mudgil


Congrats!!!
Generally once you do ur meds it takes around 4-5 days for all the reports to be submitted. Dont go by the online status. mine was still not updated even after getting my PR. You can drop a mail to ur CO asking him about the exact list. generally there is a separate pdf which a CO sends which mentions about the list of docs needed. Otherwise they send a default template to all which mentions about the pcc and med whether its already done or not. 

Thanks..


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> Congrats!!!
> Generally once you do ur meds it takes around 4-5 days for all the reports to be submitted. Dont go by the online status. mine was still not updated even after getting my PR. You can drop a mail to ur CO asking him about the exact list. generally there is a separate pdf which a CO sends which mentions about the list of docs needed. Otherwise they send a default template to all which mentions about the pcc and med whether its already done or not.
> 
> Thanks..


Thanks a lot for your reply. I hope you are right. But I have done basic research on this medical status and it looks like that, for 175 on an average it takes 42.3 days to resolve the case.. I am concerned that it should not happen with my wife’s case. 
Now for the additional documents asked, I am arranging all the documents CO has asked and will email him in a day or two. I will also ask him about my wife’s medical status in that email.

Thanks and Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi friends,

It has been 9 days since my wife’s all medical reports ‘s status is “Further medical results referred” . I have shared all the extra documents CO has asked and now waiting for his reply. I have asked the same question twice to my CO via email but he hasn’t responded back. This is frustrating…. 

On a separate note.. Is there anyone left who has applied in June 2012 under 175 and still waiting for the grant?? Please respond…..

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grant Recieved*

I am happy to share with you all that today that I received Grant letter.

such a relief...thanks everyone in this forum.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

vernaf09 said:


> I am happy to share with you all that today that I received Grant letter.
> 
> such a relief...thanks everyone in this forum.


Congratulations vernaf... Wish you all the best for future in Australia. When are you planning to fly there?....


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Mudgil said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> It has been 9 days since my wife’s all medical reports ‘s status is “Further medical results referred” . I have shared all the extra documents CO has asked and now waiting for his reply. I have asked the same question twice to my CO via email but he hasn’t responded back. This is frustrating….
> 
> ...


Hi,

I had filed my 175 on June 23 and am still waiting for my VISA grant. My meds are still in “Further medical results referred” status since Aug 30th (for 2 months now). I am also in the same train as yours 

Regards,
A


----------



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

Mudgil said:


> Congratulations vernaf... Wish you all the best for future in Australia. When are you planning to fly there?....


Thanks.....thinking of moving in first quarter next year...


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

*Application waiting for MOC approval*



Aditi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had filed my 175 on June 23 and am still waiting for my VISA grant. My meds are still in “Further medical results referred” status since Aug 30th (for 2 months now). I am also in the same train as yours
> 
> ...


Hi Aditi,
That’s a long wait. I got an email from my CO and he told that my wife’s reports are referred to MOC and MOC need to take a call on that. Probably you may be interested in this info :- I called the customer care few minutes back and they told me that lots of cases get referred to MOC and it may takes 2 weeks to get the reports finalized. But Customer Care Executive has not claimed any timeline, but said that it is not a process of months. But his explanation doesn’t go as per your case. Did you call customer care recently to know the updated status of your medical reports evaluation?

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Aditi,
> That’s a long wait. I got an email from my CO and he told that my wife’s reports are referred to MOC and MOC need to take a call on that. Probably you may be interested in this info :- I called the customer care few minutes back and they told me that lots of cases get referred to MOC and it may takes 2 weeks to get the reports finalized. But Customer Care Executive has not claimed any timeline, but said that it is not a process of months. But his explanation doesn’t go as per your case. Did you call customer care recently to know the updated status of your medical reports evaluation?
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


What is MOC? I called up GH twice since last 2 days. But it always goes to IVR. So I just wrote an email to Health Operations department and awaiting their reply. Fingers crossed......

Regards,
A


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Aditi said:


> What is MOC? I called up GH twice since last 2 days. But it always goes to IVR. So I just wrote an email to Health Operations department and awaiting their reply. Fingers crossed......
> 
> Regards,
> A


I don’t know about MOC , probably Medical Officer Committee...if you think they are taking long to reply back to you. I suggest you to call them between 9am to 4am their time and speak to customer care.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> I don’t know about MOC , probably Medical Officer Committee...if you think they are taking long to reply back to you. I suggest you to call them between 9am to 4am their time and speak to customer care.


I meant 9 am to 4pm


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Aditi said:


> What is MOC? I called up GH twice since last 2 days. But it always goes to IVR. So I just wrote an email to Health Operations department and awaiting their reply. Fingers crossed......
> 
> Regards,
> A


MOC stands for Medical Officer of the Commonwealth....


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Mudgil said:


> I meant 9 am to 4pm


I have called them at the same time. But still it always foes to IVR :-(

A


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

Aditi said:


> I have called them at the same time. But still it always foes to IVR :-(
> 
> A


You would need to keep trying until the nice lady picks the call. Disconnect the call as soon as it goes to three IVR. Then redial again..  try try and try, and when you think you are tired of trying, try harder.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

haha. MOC is the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth



Mudgil said:


> I don’t know about MOC , probably Medical Officer Committee...if you think they are taking long to reply back to you. I suggest you to call them between 9am to 4am their time and speak to customer care.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

renz116 said:


> You would need to keep trying until the nice lady picks the call. Disconnect the call as soon as it goes to three IVR. Then redial again..  try try and try, and when you think you are tired of trying, try harder.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


Sure! Will try this tomorrow again 

A


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Sure! Will try this tomorrow again
> 
> A


Hi Aditi,
I just got a news that as of today MOC is currently assessing cases refer to them on Aug 30th . It means that you can get the MOC approval anytime now.. but it is long wait for me. Keep us posted on MOC results so that I can guess my waiting period.

Wish you all the very best....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Aditi,
> I just got a news that as of today MOC is currently assessing cases refer to them on Aug 30th . It means that you can get the MOC approval anytime now.. but it is long wait for me. Keep us posted on MOC results so that I can guess my waiting period.
> 
> Wish you all the very best....
> ...


Thanks Mudgil! Is the news posted on this forum? I remember seeing that somewhere but I was not sure about it since my CO confirmed the date as AUG 08. 

Regards
A


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Thanks Mudgil! Is the news posted on this forum? I remember seeing that somewhere but I was not sure about it since my CO confirmed the date as AUG 08.
> 
> Regards
> A


I got it from my Case Officer, so I assume it to be correct


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Mudgil said:


> I got it from my Case Officer, so I assume it to be correct


Cool! If that came form your CO, then am eagerly waiting for the good news 

Cheers already!
A


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Seniors/Experts,

Our VE-175 visa application has been allotted a Case-Officer and we’ve submitted Form80 and Form1221 for both, primary and secondary applicants. I recently updated my wife’s name (secondary applicant) to name after marriage, in her national identity document and submitted a request for new passport with the updated name, which I’ll get in a weeks’ time. Forum members suggested submitting Form929 and Form1022 once we get the passport. Therefore, I decided to fill the forms in advance but there were certain queries that came to my mind and here I raise those for your suggestions.

Queries related to Form929
1) Shall I specify primary or secondary applicant details in Part A?
2) Part A – Point 6: Should I select Residence as my response?

Queries related to Form1221
3) Shall I specify primary or secondary applicant details from Point 1 to Point 12?
4) In “Details of Changes“ column, shall I specify just the name change or also mention about the passport number change?

General Queries
5) Shall I submit Form929 now and Form1221 after getting the Passport. Or shall I submit both the Forms together.
6) Other than Passport copy, What evidences shall I attach and with which Form?

Thanks for your time
xubeynalym


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Seniors/Experts,

Our VE-175 visa application has been allotted a Case-Officer and we’ve submitted Form80 and Form1221 for both, primary and secondary applicants. I recently updated my wife’s name (secondary applicant) to name after marriage, in her national identity document and submitted a request for new passport with the updated name, which I’ll get in a weeks’ time. Forum members suggested submitting Form929 and Form1022 once we get the passport. Therefore, I decided to fill the forms in advance but there were certain queries that came to my mind and here I raise those for your suggestions.

Queries related to Form929
1) Shall I specify primary or secondary applicant details in Part A?
2) Part A – Point 6: Should I select Residence as my response?

Queries related to Form1022
3) Shall I specify primary or secondary applicant details from Point 1 to Point 12?
4) In “Details of Changes“ column, shall I specify just the name change or also mention about the passport number change?

General Queries
5) Shall I submit Form929 now and Form1022 after getting the Passport. Or shall I submit both the Forms together.
6) Other than Passport copy, What evidences shall I attach and with which Form?

Thanks for your time
xubeynalym


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Members, please give your valued input? I am in bit of urgency now.

Thanks
xubeynalym


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone,

I discussed the matter with Case-Officer and he asked Form929 along with the colored copies of my updated/new passport and national/citizenship card.

xubeynalym


----------



## navigator81 (Nov 7, 2012)

*176 Processing for Pakistanis - Applied March*



mshahzad said:


> 176 Applied: 22-Nov-2010
> Doc Upload: Paper Based
> 
> CO allocation: Feb 2011
> ...


Here are my Application timeline :

176 Online Application : 3rd March-2012
Documents uploaded : 5th - March-2012

CO Allotted : 30th March 2012
PCC : pending 
MED : pending
Visa : Pending

My Question , when do you think i can get the Grant for the Visa ? 

Best regards

Umer Bashir| +923315591848


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

navigator81 said:


> My Question , when do you think i can get the Grant for the Visa ?


I reckon you should inquire about your application status by writing it to your case-officer in January. In my view, your background checks should get completed in December BUT, its just my assumption and based on which, I have recommended you the course of action.

If I make another guess, you should get your Grant before April 2013.
<"JUST A GUESS">

xubeynalym


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi!

Congratulations to all who have recently gotten their grants!!!

I’m in doubts if there are external security checks within framework of my case. So, a question to those who undergone or currently undergoing external security checks. Is the fact of the checks reflected anyhow in Application Status or Document Checklist?

How did you know that there are external checks within frameworks of your cases?

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> Congratulations to all who have recently gotten their grants!!!
> 
> ...


Di u ask ur case officer abt ur status?
I had a employment verification check after case officer was allocated . It was abt 1.5 months back.
Till now i havent received any mail regarding any additional documents required.
Even my medicals and pcc were finalized as per request from CO.


----------



## navigator81 (Nov 7, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> Di u ask ur case officer abt ur status?
> I had a employment verification check after case officer was allocated . It was abt 1.5 months back.
> Till now i havent received any mail regarding any additional documents required.
> Even my medicals and pcc were finalized as per request from CO.


Thanks for the Reply.

No i haven't had a Direct Contact with CO since i employed the services of a Consultant and he told me there is no response yet , so i am not sure , i was hoping i would be getting a good news somewhere around this time, but still waiting.

What do you think , when can i expect a final update from them ?


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

sidhindia said:


> Di u ask ur case officer abt ur status?
> I had a employment verification check after case officer was allocated . It was abt 1.5 months back.
> Till now i havent received any mail regarding any additional documents required.
> Even my medicals and pcc were finalized as per request from CO.


From which team is your CO from? What's his/her initials?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> Di u ask ur case officer abt ur status?
> I had a employment verification check after case officer was allocated . It was abt 1.5 months back.
> Till now i havent received any mail regarding any additional documents required.
> Even my medicals and pcc were finalized as per request from CO.


Hi!

Yes, I asked. I always get the following letter as a reply:



> Dear Mr XXX
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


I tried to call DIAC, but that haven't clarified the situation... So that's the reason of original question... Might it be external security check or not?

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes, I asked. I always get the following letter as a reply:
> 
> ...


Did u receive any call for employment verification?
Have u submitted PCC and medicals? If so, has he requested or u front loaded it?
What is the current status in the document checklist?


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi guys
I applied for 475 relative sponsored visa . I come under priority group 4 Mechanical Engineer since it is present in SOL.
My CO was allotted on 10th September and i received employment verification on 21st September. Meanwhile i submitted PCC and Medicals which was finalized on 17th September.

It was almost 1.5 months where there was no update in my status
I sent a mail to the CO today regarding any documents to be submitted.

Do all the application processed as per priority?

This was his reply

This application is now being dealt with in line with priority processing arrangements and you will be contacted when we are ready to make the decision. Priority processing arrangements enable the department to consider and finalise visa applications in an order of priority that the minister deems appropriate. Priority processing arrangements apply to current applications, including those such as this application, in the final stages of processing. Departmental case officers must follow the direction made by the minister about priority processing and cannot process applications outside of the set order. You can find out more about these arrangements at the webpage: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas.

At this stage, there is no need to provide any further documentation. I will contact you when a final decision is going to be made on this application.


----------



## Australia2013 (Nov 4, 2011)

Visa Granted today exactly 5 months when we filed the paper form application. This forum is awesome, it help me a lot in our journey to that visa notification. Thank you! 

Now, the next challenge to do lists for the move next year.


----------



## navigator81 (Nov 7, 2012)

*CO and Team Information*



v190 said:


> From which team is your CO from? What's his/her initials?


Thanks alot for the reply , I am not sure what team it is since i am going through a consultant and i have asked him this question , he hasn't responded back yet , but Can you tell me what difference does that make ?


----------



## navigator81 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Update*



navigator81 said:


> Thanks alot for the reply , I am not sure what team it is since i am going through a consultant and i have asked him this question , he hasn't responded back yet , but Can you tell me what difference does that make ?


Hi Everyone , here is an update about the CO


Visa Class: Skilled (Migrant) (class VE)
Date of Visa Application: 04 March 2012
Case Officer: Sunita KRISHNAN

What you guyz think , when should i expect a response with a Final Visa Grant !!!?

Appreciate your feedback on my case as i am getting worried coz its taking way too long.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

sidhindia said:


> Did u receive any call for employment verification?
> Have u submitted PCC and medicals? If so, has he requested or u front loaded it?
> What is the current status in the document checklist?


Hi!

Yes, my company got verification calls. However, I have 2 application lodged, so I don't know within framework of which of them were these calls.

My status for 175th is all met except "Further checking required" for experience. I frontloaded PCC and meds.

Cheers,
Kostya


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

HI,

I'm confused with English requirement eligibility for secondary applicant !! 

On Immigration website ( Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)) it is mentioned "•your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components.". 

Does it mean 4.5 for each component or only the overall score of 4.5 is required ? 

Reason is she has scored as : Listening :5.5 Reading :3.5 Writing 6:0 and Speaking 6:0 
Overall :5.5 band

Is she eligible or she need to retake IELTS ? 

Thanks


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

farahmehr said:


> HI,
> 
> I'm confused with English requirement eligibility for secondary applicant !!
> 
> ...


The requirement is 4.5 overall score for secondary applicants. So in your case, she is eligible.


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

navigator81 said:


> Hi Everyone , here is an update about the CO
> 
> 
> Visa Class: Skilled (Migrant) (class VE)
> ...


hi 
i also submitted my 175 application paper one in april, all the documents sent pcc medicals sent but still waiting , very much worried. how long ?????????????????/


----------



## muneer.t (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi all
New to this forum. I applied for subclass 175 on June 27, 2012. Got my CO assigned on 11th September. In the mean while i had a baby boy and i uploaded Form 1022 for my son. CO asked for birth certificate and Passport. I hav esubmitted both and is now waiting any further response. In my form 1022 i also mentioned that i have changed my job, however havent heard from CO for any new documentation. should i file something or wait till CO asks for more information?
Any status update from Anyone else who has applied in June 2012?


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

drop a mail to ur CO for details....


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

navigator81 said:


> Hi Everyone , here is an update about the CO
> 
> 
> Visa Class: Skilled (Migrant) (class VE)
> ...


I have also applied on the same date for 176 Visa (ACT SS). My CO is Julia S of Team 4.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi sidhindia,

Have u received ur grant yet?? If not could u update ur status to us....
Am also waiting for grant for over a month nw after meds finalisation...btw whats ur visa subclass?

Thanks...


----------



## navigator81 (Nov 7, 2012)

I applied on March 3rd 2012
CO Allocated on 26 April
CO : Sunita Krishnan
Still waiting for anything to happen, When do you guyz think i will get my Meds Call and eventually the Visa Grant.

I was told it takes around 12 months to process 176 Subclass , do you think its a fair assessment ?


----------



## navigator81 (Nov 7, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> I have also applied on the same date for 176 Visa (ACT SS). My CO is Julia S of Team 4.


Naushad , Did you heard anything back about your application ? When do you expect a response about it , My Team is Team 2 , Keep us all posted  Good Luck


----------



## Shameel (May 21, 2013)

*GSM 175 Applied in June 2011 - No Update*

Dear Friends,
I hope you are doing good.
I applied for my Australia Immigration - GSM175 in June,2011 as "Telecommunication Engineer". I was allocated a CO in 2012.
A couple of documents have been asked by the CO, but still , there hasn't been any update from the Australia Immigration. Its been more than 18 months now.
Even the medical and PCC have not been requested yet.
Can someone assist in this regard about the current immigration status, moreover, for the friends who applied around the same period, please share their status.

Looking forward for coodination.


----------



## DesiMunda (Jul 21, 2013)

*Same Case of mine*

i also applied in mar 2011 and no PCC and Medical request yet. still getting inquiry emails from team 13. what is the time line for Pakistan cases. Please share

GSM 175 as Programmer Analyst


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

175 Application lodged @ May 19 2013 CO assigned at Aug 19 2012. All the docs including Form-80 was submitted initially with Application, kept form 80 up to date with changing Traveling history. Just yesterday got an email form Team 13 to Submit Form-80 and additional educational information, whereas CO is from Team 2.

Can any one share his/er experience if faced same situation.

Thanking in anticipation...


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

*Any Skill Independent Visa class 175 applicants around?*

Just wanted to check if we still have *Skill Independent Visa class 175* applicants in the forum.

I applied in April 2010 under skill independent category (175) and my case was moved to priority-5 and since then I have been waiting for my turn.

The IMMI.gov.au website shows they are processing May 2008 cases (priority-5), but I know someone who was a Nov 2008 applicant and got his visa in April this year under the same visa class.

Do we have any applicants who are also waiting under the same category and would have any updates to share on the timelines etc?

Any information shared would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

Please share if anyone has any updates on timelines for -- skill independent category (175) - priority-5 applications. Mine is a paper based application filed in April-2010, since then there has been no update.


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

*Class VE, Subclass 175 Skilled Independent Applied 30th June 2009*

I had applied for visa back in 2009 and still no officer has been assigned to me. I contacted my agent and they say still nothing has come from DIAC. I have a couple of letters one of which application receipt and another letter which stated that nothing will move till end of 2011. I wonder if this is normal .


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

I had applied through an agent on June 2009 and I am in the same boat as you. Can you share the link where you check the status or any relevant info?


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

You can find the timelines here -

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Is yours a paper based or online filed application?


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

RDKalra said:


> You can find the timelines here -
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Is yours a paper based or online filed application?


Its paper based


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Any Pakistani june 2012 175 GSM granted visa?*

Hi 
Any pakistani applied in june 2012 for 175 GSM being granted visa?

Also got the medical/PCC request?

If got medical PCC request how long DIAC taking to approve MED/PCC before visa granted?

Can i upload MED/PCC upfront and how?

thank you


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2014)

Sounds positive if you have been asked for medicals. There is no set time from medical to grant but it usually wouldn't be asked for until near the end of processing. 

They need time to assess the PCC and medical, this can take a few days to a few months if the medical is referred to the health officers. The smallest thing can mean it is referred. 

Hopefully though you will have your visa very soon.


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Well my agent said expect med request in couple of weeks after providing declaration on 1221 form


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2014)

Hunny1234 said:


> Well my agent said expect med request in couple of weeks after providing declaration on 1221 form


 I wouldnt submit medicals until asked by the CO. Just that it could be a 3 months until they ask you and as you may know the date you validate by is based on the date of medicals. If you do it too early you will have a much shorter time from grant to get to Australia.


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

Got a call from the consultant. CO is assigned and they need my employment letters again (wonder why?). Regarding my wife's IELTS - She has done her school from non-english medium but her 5 year college was from english medium. Is it OK if I get a letter from her college stating that her college education was in english? My consultant says that would be enough and theres no need for her to give IELTS. Is that correct?


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

CO has been assigned. Got a call from the consultant yesterday.


----------



## GoingDownUnder (Jan 9, 2010)

Hunny1234 said:


> Hi
> Any pakistani applied in june 2012 for 175 GSM being granted visa?
> 
> Also got the medical/PCC request?
> ...


i have applied in march 2012 and got the grant last month.

my take one month to approve medical after submitting. but i had to remind my case officer (that s what i think) then she mailed me the grant.

what is the case to front load medicals. do it when needed.


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello goingdownunder

My agent told me it may take 2-3 months after medical submission. 

But nonetheless il remind my CO.

Regards


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello goingdownunder 

I applied in June 2012 175 for me n family, CO assigned sep 2012 till now no medical request :-(
Only 3 weeks back they asked to provide form 80 and form 1221 details again on new format of the forms - this is what my agent told me.
Kindly let me know on this as its been almost 21 months since I applied and no medical request sent by CO.
My agent says must get medical request in 2-3 weeks hopefully.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Hunny1234 said:


> Hello goingdownunder
> 
> I applied in June 2012 175 for me n family, CO assigned sep 2012 till now no medical request :-(
> Only 3 weeks back they asked to provide form 80 and form 1221 details again on new format of the forms - this is what my agent told me.
> ...


Might be he (your agent) is right 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Fine then I'm sort of satisfied even though its been ages I applied


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Hunny1234 said:


> Fine then I'm sort of satisfied even though its been ages I applied


check out my timeline ..... i hope u feel relax


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

When did u apply ? And when did u get medical request ?
They didn't ask me any documents except 3 weeks back to provide information in new form 80 and 1221 format. 
What documents they asked you other than any change in circumstances ?


----------



## Boy666 (Mar 17, 2014)

I applied paper based 175, and it took 4 Years to assign Case Officer


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

You mean 4 months I guess


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

Submitted PCCs for me and my wife today. The agent will send the email to the CO tomm maybe. CO was assigned on 19th Feb asking for few documents related to work and other forms including form80. All required documents/forms were sent within 2 weeks, including medical for wife and kids. No references from my previous employment have been contacted yet. My agent says its unlikely they will contact them now and you will get your grant in a month. Its been a long wait since 2008. I have a question:

My wife has 5 years of english medium studies in college where she has studied for 2 years from college A and 3 years from college B. We have got a letter from college B stating that she has studied in english medium for 3 years. However, it is difficult to get the same from college A due to elections (the college belongs to one of India's top politician ). Will this letter be still needed? My agent says it will not be needed and she does not need IELTS now. Is this true? Or should I start preparing hr for the IELTS?


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Boy666 said:


> I applied paper based 175, and it took 4 Years to assign Case Officer


My case was online 175 application and it took about 4 years and 1 month to get CO assigned.

The detailed timeline is mentioned in my signature.


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Boy666 said:


> I applied paper based 175, and it took 4 Years to assign Case Officer


Please share your detailed timeline by comparing my one it will give some leads.


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

I have got mine.


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

millinium_bug said:


> check out my timeline ..... i hope u feel relax


Dear millinium,

When you submitted Form-80 on 12-07-2012 what were basic contents of the e-mail asking for this form:

Request for important personal particulars / to request further information to assist in the smooth allocation and processing of this application?

or it was clearly mentioned that it is for Security Check etc...?

Please comment.

Because in my case also it was asked but it was not mentioned that it is for Security Check.


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Indian_Guy said:


> I have got mine.


Many congrats for getting GRANT dear!!!

so what is entry date mentioned in your grant before which you have to enter?


----------



## VANDDIR1 (Mar 21, 2012)

HI! Guys, 

anyone knows hen they commence Subclass 176 , i have been waiting for 6 years


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

zahoorahmed said:


> Many congrats for getting GRANT dear!!!
> 
> so what is entry date mentioned in your grant before which you have to enter?


Feb 2015


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Indian_Guy said:


> Feb 2015


So this Feb 2015 they have calculated according to your earliest expiring PCC or Medical, right?


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

zahoorahmed said:


> So this Feb 2015 they have calculated according to your earliest expiring PCC or Medical, right?


Not sure about that


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Indian_Guy said:


> Not sure about that


{{ IMPORTANT REQUEST - please do reply - Many thanks in advance!!! }}

Dear Indian_Guy:

Firstly, many congrats on getting the grant-letter, last month!

I would be really grateful to you if you please give me one little input from your-side that will give me valuable insight/lead on my case's understanding.

Actually my timeline is very much similar with your one, in terms of visa type, application lodgment, CO assignment, Medical/PCC request etc...

My detailed timeline is mentioned in my signature.

As a matter of fact, I didn't get my grant so far and upon my query with my CO, she stated that my Security Checks are in progress. As, I'm from Pakistan (i.e. in High Risk country list); I already understand that Security Checks are longer than for India (as in your case). But what is crucial for me to understand is that 'when' my Security Checks were actually started. Despite my multiple queries my CO is not telling me that.

I believe there might two possibilities:

Possibility # 1: My Security checks were actually initiated in Sep-2013; when I submitted, on request of DIBP, important particulars (Form 80/1221 & CV) {Good case for me!}

Possibility # 2: My Security checks are just started in May-2014; after the submission of Medical-n-PCCs {Bad case for me!}

Finally my QUESTION with you is: "Whether you were also requested for 'Form 80/1221 & CV' in somewhere late 2013 (e.g. Sep-2013 in my case)?" (I'm asking this to understand if it has any relation of this request with Security Checks)

I will be really grateful for your this input.

Many thanks!

Warm regards,

Zahoor


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

No.. mine were requested in feb 2014


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Indian_Guy said:


> No.. mine were requested in feb 2014


So from July 2009 (application date) till February 2014 (CO assignment) in between there was complete-n-absolute silence from the department end - no email no query nothing?

Many thanks once again!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

In 2010 they sent a letter that the result will be delayed and nothing should be expected till end of 2012... nothing after that till Feb 2014.


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Indian_Guy said:


> In 2010 they sent a letter that the result will be delayed and nothing should be expected till end of 2012... nothing after that till Feb 2014.


Many thanks dear. These input gave me leads and few ideas!

My case was exactly same as with you but the only difference is that they asked for form80 1221 cv in September 2013 before case officer allocation. May be because of high risk country they wanted to start earlier to smooth the processing.

Many thanks once again!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

What date was your PCC submitted?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Indian_Guy said:


> What date was your PCC submitted?


Dear Indian_Guy,

I submitted my last PCC on 6th May 2014. 

My Medical was already received by the DIBP on 25 April 2014.

So, for sure these two stuffs are not delaying my case but 'Security Checks'.


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

Considering 6th May as your last document submission, I would recommend you to wait till end of July. It usually takes around 2 months after last document is submitted. Some people like me  can get lucky though. Don't worry. your grant is on its way.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Is it true that allocation of CO is faster in case of state sponsored visas (190) as compared to 189?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Indian_Guy said:


> Considering 6th May as your last document submission, I would recommend you to wait till end of July. It usually takes around 2 months after last document is submitted. Some people like me  can get lucky though. Don't worry. your grant is on its way.


@Indian_Guy
Thanks for the soothing words dear. I wish it is the same for my case as well.
But in my experience with high-risk country cases (e.g. Pakistan) the Security Check might take 6-18 months 
Let’s hope for the best, anyway! 


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> Is it true that allocation of CO is faster in case of state sponsored visas (190) as compared to 189?


In general, 190 is faster than 189


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> Is it true that allocation of CO is faster in case of state sponsored visas (190) as compared to 189?


I checked, yes even CO allocation of 190 applicant is faster than 189.


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Anybody similar with my timeline asked for PCC-n-Medical and still waiting for the grant?

Please comment.


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

I request all 175 visa applicants to please share their timelines here.

We are old applicants and there are few in comparison of 189.

Sharing timeline will be mutually beneficial for all 175ers.

TIA!


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine is in my signature


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

anm said:


> Mine is in my signature


Thanks anm for sharing your timeline!


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

All other 175 / 176ers are requested to please share their timeline here as well. Thanks!


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello,

Anybody have good news on the 175 subclass this week? Or do we all have to wait till July? 

Waiting, just like the rest of you


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Yes, and also 190 ceilings are achieved faster than 189 since 190 is state-specific. 189 is more versatile visa with no geographic restrictions.


yes that's true!


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anybody have good news on the 175 subclass this week? Or do we all have to wait till July?
> 
> Waiting, just like the rest of you


My update: I am still waiting for the grant and going thru Security Checks.

I welcome all 175ers to please post their timelines for mutual benefit. They are only few 175ers left (as compare to other categories 189 etc...) so such information will be highly beneficial for us to anticipate our grant timing.

Thanks!

Regards,

Zahoor


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Esp. 175 (Priority Group 5)'s applicants are suffering this huge delay!


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

Tomorrow is 1ST JULY!! hopeful for 175ers


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

I am a 175er, priority 5, last document submission was on 22 May 2014. Have not heard anything so am hoping and praying tomorrow brings good news. Anybody else with similar timeline and visa subclass?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

** IMPORTANT **
[ for 175ers (Category 5) applicants ]

Dear All:

Please note that I'm actively managing the sheet for 175ers (Category 5) applicants. It is attached here, please have look.

In this connection, I need the following information to add in the sheet for benefit of all 175ers. For example purpose, I have put all of my information below, for your convenience.

(01) Forum's username / nickname?: zahoorahmed
(02) Visa Category?: 175
(03) Visa Priority Group?: 5
(04) Nationality (HR / LR)?: HR (Pakistan)
(05) Visa application lodged on?: 20th Feb. 2010
(06) When 'updated' Form-80 requested? (if any): 26th Aug. 2013
(07) When 'updated' Form-80 submitted? (if any): 15th Sep. 2013
(08) CO allocated on?: 24th Mar. 2014
(10) When MED-n-PCC requested?: 24th Mar. 2014
(11) When MED submitted?: 26th Apr. 2014
(12) When PCC submitted?: 9th May 2014
(13) When LAST document submitted?: 9th May 2014
(14) Visa Granted?: NOT YET!!!

Please reply as quick as possible to make me build a value sheet.

Thanks!

Cheers,

Zahoor

NOTE:

HR = High-risk country
LR = Low-risk country


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> I am a 175er, priority 5, last document submission was on 22 May 2014. Have not heard anything so am hoping and praying tomorrow brings good news. Anybody else with similar timeline and visa subclass?


@ RVJ:

I have also updated your data in the below sheet and requesting your for the more/detailed information as mentioned below.

thanks...


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> ** IMPORTANT **
> [ for 175ers (Category 5) applicants ]
> 
> Dear All:
> ...


All 175ers are requested to please update sheet with their data. Thanks!

It will help all of us to better analyze our situation.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> All 175ers are requested to please update sheet with their data. Thanks!
> 
> It will help all of us to better analyze our situation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




Looks like its just Zahoorahmed and me in the 175ers on this Forum :confused2:


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

DEar RVJ,

Please answer in the following format:

(01) Forum's username / nickname?: zahoorahmed
(02) Visa Category?: 175
(03) Visa Priority Group?: 5
(04) Nationality (HR / LR)?: HR (Pakistan)
(05) Visa application lodged on?: 20th Feb. 2010
(06) When 'updated' Form-80 requested? (if any): 26th Aug. 2013
(07) When 'updated' Form-80 submitted? (if any): 15th Sep. 2013
(08) CO allocated on?: 24th Mar. 2014
(10) When MED-n-PCC requested?: 24th Mar. 2014
(11) When MED submitted?: 26th Apr. 2014
(12) When PCC submitted?: 9th May 2014
(13) When LAST document submitted?: 9th May 2014
(14) Visa Granted?: NOT YET!!!

Thanks!

Regards,

Zahoor


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Looks like its just Zahoorahmed and me in the 175ers on this Forum :confused2:


Many users have contacted me over PM and I have also mentioned their names for other to notify.

I'm happy the sheet is building. But still I am requesting all 175ers (G5) to respond quickly...

All 175ers (G5) most welcome!!!!!


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Looks like its just Zahoorahmed and me in the 175ers on this Forum :confused2:


Dear RVJ, waiting for your response. Thanks!


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

All 175ers (G5) requested to come forward and contribute in building a good sheet. Thnx!


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Just a Quick Question...How many 176 applicants are on hold? any statistics or number...please share....!


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi guys 
Been a long journey for me but I finally got the grant mail today - can understand the anxiety of everyone waiting out there - I really wish all the best and hope for a speedy grant to all of you


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

anm said:


> Hi guys
> Been a long journey for me but I finally got the grant mail today - can understand the anxiety of everyone waiting out there - I really wish all the best and hope for a speedy grant to all of you


Heartily congrats anm!


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

zahoorahmed said:


> Heartily congrats anm!


Thanks zahoor


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> Many users have contacted me over PM and I have also mentioned their names for other to notify.
> 
> I'm happy the sheet is building. But still I am requesting all 175ers (G5) to respond quickly...
> 
> All 175ers (G5) most welcome!!!!!


Why are the other 175ers not adding here? 
The wait continues, I emailed the CO yesterday to ask for an update but no reply out:

Plus, did not receive an auto acknowledgement email, any others faced this?:mmph:


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello all,

So I see a lot of grants on 189-190s, and no update on 175ers?

I got a reply from a CO as I asked for a an update, this time different CO replied not my initial CO.

My application is in security checks and he says that they will process it after the checks have completed. Anybody else in the "Checks" phase?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

*Excel spreadsheet (for 175-G5)*

*Dear RVJ:*

Majority of the 175ers I found on some other forum's thread. Few of them are in this forum (e.g. Indian_Guy, indiference & RDKalra). All of them are 175 (G5). As I am just focusing to build sheet for 175 (Priority: 5) application.

FYI, I am attaching the sheet here. Please find it attached here.

Please share your information so I can also add.

I am also going thru the same pain of Security Checks as you. So, more we will share more awareness we will get. Simple!

Regards,

Zahoor


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Why are the other 175ers not adding here?
> The wait continues, I emailed the CO yesterday to ask for an update but no reply out:
> 
> Plus, did not receive an auto acknowledgement email, any others faced this?:mmph:


I have uploaded the sheet and explained in my previous post.


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So I see a lot of grants on 189-190s, and no update on 175ers?
> 
> ...


@ RVJ,

After submission of both medical and PCCs (on request of my CO) when I contact my CO now she is saying that I am going thru Security Checks. I also check with IGIS on at to verify it and they asked me to contact after Dec. 2014.

Did you contact IGIS regarding security checks status?


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> @ RVJ,
> 
> After submission of both medical and PCCs (on request of my CO) when I contact my CO now she is saying that I am going thru Security Checks. I also check with IGIS on at to verify it and they asked me to contact after Dec. 2014.
> 
> Did you contact IGIS regarding security checks status?


IGIS? They do the checks? And they told u Dec. 2014?!?!?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> IGIS? They do the checks? And they told u Dec. 2014?!?!?


Actually ASIO do the checks but IGIS is the body supervising their activity. In fact, ASIO comes under IGIS. We can query IGIS but not ASIO directly.

Did you contact them?


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> Actually ASIO do the checks but IGIS is the body supervising their activity. In fact, ASIO comes under IGIS. We can query IGIS but not ASIO directly.
> 
> Did you contact them?


No I didnt contact them, they will take their time and contacting them wont pace things up. Did ur CO specify that u were in Security checks?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> No I didnt contact them, they will take their time and contacting them wont pace things up. Did ur CO specify that u were in Security checks?


Yeah, my CO mentioned that in the reply.


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> Yeah, my CO mentioned that in the reply.


Was it the same CO or from another team? My initial Co is from team 2 but the reply to my update query was answered by another Co from team GSM.
Looked like a general reply but was not specific to security check, Ive read your post on other posts on this forum, I think its similar to the email you received when you asked for an update.

No idea how long to wait or what to do, anybody with similar experience can shed some light?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Was it the same CO or from another team? My initial Co is from team 2 but the reply to my update query was answered by another Co from team GSM.
> Looked like a general reply but was not specific to security check, Ive read your post on other posts on this forum, I think its similar to the email you received when you asked for an update.
> 
> No idea how long to wait or what to do, anybody with similar experience can shed some light?


My initial CO left on some extended leave and this information I got from some other officer.


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> My initial CO left on some extended leave and this information I got from some other officer.


Ok, no idea where is my initial CO but I have heard Co pass on applications to other teams and Cos so maybe that's whats happening. Have you asked your CO for an update in the past week?

Looks like you and I have similar story, still am wondering why they chose certain people for "Checks"

Any others with similar experience please comment


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

@ zahoorahmed,

Any update for you?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Ok, no idea where is my initial CO but I have heard Co pass on applications to other teams and Cos so maybe that's whats happening. Have you asked your CO for an update in the past week?
> 
> Looks like you and I have similar story, still am wondering why they chose certain people for "Checks"
> 
> Any others with similar experience please comment


@RVJ,

I've heard that there is some change in modus operandi of DIBP, in terms of CO allocation. Previously, one CO used to stick with some applicants throughout the processing time; unless he/she goes on vacation or resigns. But now it is 'flexible' and multiple CO(s) deal with one applicant. This is what I've heard many times on the forum and personally with my friends those have applied for Oz.

As far as Security Checks are concern, everyone goes through SCs 'without' any exception; the only different is that it is short/long/very long based on majorly two factors: (1) Nationality of applicant (2) Visa type/category.

I contacted DIBP about couple of weeks back and got the same 'standard' reply as it is going thru Security Checks but didn't get the 'exact' reply what I was looking for that 'when' exactly my SC were started and at max. how much time it is going to take. So, I can anticipate some date etc… It's the most frustrating part. 

Yes true, our cases are quite close and we should remain in contact to share our developments. It’s very important for both of us.


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed

Thanks for your reply. And yes, mixed COs now look at an application, not sure if this helps with the processing or just delays it. I understand too that it is frustrating and beyond our control.

I have lived in Bahrain my whole life! I have an Indian passport though, and I cannot find much info on Indians goin through "Security checks " or how long it takes. COs only keep sending general replies to queries and are not replying with an answer but same story that is shared to most who dare ask.:frusty:

I see that you are on other forums too and have been researching quite a lot, Ive started to do the same since my CO informed that my application is under "Security Check" . Any others goin through SC please share timelines


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> zahoorahmed
> 
> Thanks for your reply. And yes, mixed COs now look at an application, not sure if this helps with the processing or just delays it. I understand too that it is frustrating and beyond our control.
> 
> ...


I'm very sure that the main reason of your delay is: "I have lived in Bahrain my whole life!"

Though you have Indian passport, but because you lived the whole life there in Bahrain, your SC is taking longer. 

Having said that I believe your case will not take too long.

My best wishes with you!!!


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> zahoorahmed
> 
> Thanks for your reply. And yes, mixed COs now look at an application, not sure if this helps with the processing or just delays it. I understand too that it is frustrating and beyond our control.
> 
> ...


*Hi RVJ,*

Please share your timeline, esp. the following three questions:

(1) Visa application lodged on?
(2) Before CO allocation, when 'updated' Form-80 requested? (if any)
(3) CO allocated on?

Thanks!

Zahoor


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> I'm very sure that the main reason of your delay is: "I have lived in Bahrain my whole life!"
> 
> Though you have Indian passport, but because you lived the whole life there in Bahrain, your SC is taking longer.
> 
> ...


Thanks zahoorahmed. Yes I think living in Bahrain may be the reason for longer "security check" given the recent reputation of Bahrain in the past couple of years. I don't know how long that can take from Bahrain if so, but I think Bahrain authorities are more willing to co operate with international authorities and hopefully are organized enough to do this in a timely manner. There are loads of Australians here so hopefully that makes a difference. Whats happening with you? Are you planning to ask for an update? How long have you been n Kuwait?

Others reading this and if are goin through the same, please share! its for our own peace of mind


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> *Hi RVJ,*
> 
> Please share your timeline, esp. the following three questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> zahoorahmed said:
> 
> 
> > *Hi RVJ,*
> ...


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> RVJ said:
> 
> 
> > @RVJ
> ...


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Hi RVJ, any updates?


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> Hi RVJ, any updates?


Nothing and you?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Nothing and you?


Nopes! 

These long Security Checks are really difficult to digest....


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> Nopes!
> 
> These long Security Checks are really difficult to digest....


I know! What do they think we are, I am still trying to find approx. timelines for security checks for different countries but cannot find much. Have you checked? Also, have you contacted ASIO to check how long they may take?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> I know! What do they think we are, I am still trying to find approx. timelines for security checks for different countries but cannot find much. Have you checked? Also, have you contacted ASIO to check how long they may take?


Yes, I have contact IGIS/ASIO but got the the standard reply and they asked to contact after 6 months.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> Yes, I have contact IGIS/ASIO but got the the standard reply and they asked to contact after 6 months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Did you contact via the IGIs website? Also you got the same reply as me from your CO, did they tell you a timeframe? Coz mine just said they do not know the time it takes


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Did you contact via the IGIs website? Also you got the same reply as me from your CO, did they tell you a timeframe? Coz mine just said they do not know the time it takes


I contacted them thru IGIS email address. And yes same here, they didn't give any kind of timeline but two pieces of information: a. Security Checks are going fine without any unusual delay b. Please contact after December 2014, if your case is not finalized. That's it!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> I contacted them thru IGIS email address. And yes same here, they didn't give any kind of timeline but two pieces of information: a. Security Checks are going fine without any unusual delay b. Please contact after December 2014, if your case is not finalized. That's it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks, I want to email IGIS but I am not sure as they say not to email. When did you email them? After your CO informed you?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Thanks, I want to email IGIS but I am not sure as they say not to email. When did you email them? After your CO informed you?


No issue at all. You are entitled to query IGIS for three times and it is your simple right. I recommend you do it as such activities gives clues. I sent after CO confirmation.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> No issue at all. You are entitled to query IGIS for three times and it is your simple right. I recommend you do it as such activities gives clues. I sent after CO confirmation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I will email them this week. Did you fill in the online form on IGIS or email them on their email ID?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> I will email them this week. Did you fill in the online form on IGIS or email them on their email ID?


I first tried to filled the form but it gave me some error message so I wrote them the mail.


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> I will email them this week. Did you fill in the online form on IGIS or email them on their email ID?


Forgot to mention one important point. Once you get the reply there will be File & Correspondence reference numbers in the mail. It will give your clue when your Security Checks were actually started - at-least in terms of years.


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> Forgot to mention one important point. Once you get the reply there will be File & Correspondence reference numbers in the mail. It will give your clue when your Security Checks were actually started - at-least in terms of years.


Ok thanks zahoorahmed. Should I use the online form or email address? I think as I want inquire rather than complain, should use the email address?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Ok thanks zahoorahmed. Should I use the online form or email address? I think as I want inquire rather than complain, should use the email address?


Yeah, better to use e-mail. I also used the same.


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Ok thanks zahoorahmed. Should I use the online form or email address? I think as I want inquire rather than complain, should use the email address?


@RVJ

Hi, so did you sent mail to IGIS and got the idea from the file reference number and correspondence reference number?


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> @RVJ
> 
> Hi, so did you sent mail to IGIS and got the idea from the file reference number and correspondence reference number?


Hi, Yes I did email yesterday. No reply back yet


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Hi, Yes I did email yesterday. No reply back yet


Righto!

They reply quite swiftly within 5 working days and in two episodes. (1st) They will acknowledge and say that we will contact ASIO and get back to you (2nd) They contact ASIO and reply back to you, accordingly.


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> Righto!
> 
> They reply quite swiftly within 5 working days and in two episodes. (1st) They will acknowledge and say that we will contact ASIO and get back to you (2nd) They contact ASIO and reply back to you, accordingly.


hi zahoorahmed and others,

how is your progress? I only have received acknowledgement from IGIS that they will contact ASIO.

Also, I got an email from GSM Adelaide team 13 asking for some more info. I submitted it already. If security checks with external agencies, why has team 13 contacted me for info? Does this mean my file has not gone to ASIO yet or has it finished? 

Any comments on team 13?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> hi zahoorahmed and others,
> 
> how is your progress? I only have received acknowledgement from IGIS that they will contact ASIO.
> 
> ...


@RVJ,

The team-13 also contacted me in Mar. '14. They asked for the clarification of gaps in my education and employment history. Furthermore they also asked for the references from my previous jobs. I provided the required information in about 2 weeks or so.

What are the years mentioned in the reply of IGIS. 2014/xx or 2013/xx? In my case it was 2013, indicating it was initiated in 2013.


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> @RVJ,
> 
> The team-13 also contacted me in Mar. '14. They asked for the clarification of gaps in my education and employment history. Furthermore they also asked for the references from my previous jobs. I provided the required information in about 2 weeks or so.
> 
> What are the years mentioned in the reply of IGIS. 2014/xx or 2013/xx? In my case it was 2013, indicating it was initiated in 2013.


Thanks, so I gather this team collects data for security check agencies?

IGS was 2014/xx

Not sure if this has anything to do with SC initiation date?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Thanks, so I gather this team collects data for security check agencies?
> 
> IGS was 2014/xx
> 
> Not sure if this has anything to do with SC initiation date?


Hi, hope you are doing good!

So any updates on your-side RVJ?


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> Hi, hope you are doing good!
> 
> So any updates on your-side RVJ?


Hi zahoorahmed,

No updates as of yet from my side besides the additional info I submitted to Team 13 last week and you?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Hi zahoorahmed,
> 
> No updates as of yet from my side besides the additional info I submitted to Team 13 last week and you?


No update as such. But I called department last night to inquire the status about my application. He said it is going thru Security Checks and standard reply.


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

UPDATE:

One more 175(G5) Low-risk applicant got grant today, on some other forum. She was from India.


----------



## VANDDIR1 (Mar 21, 2012)

*175/176*

hI! gUYS

Has Co Allocation for Subclass 176 started, i am a August 2008 applicant havent heard anything yet,


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

VANDDIR1 said:


> hI! gUYS
> 
> Has Co Allocation for Subclass 176 started, i am a August 2008 applicant havent heard anything yet,


Is it really true? Are you a August 2008 applicant and have not get a Case officer yet?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Hi RVJ any updates from your side?

On my side still Security Checks going on...


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

how are you RVJ? you got the grant?


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> how are you RVJ? you got the grant?


Hi zahoorahmed,,

No updates as yet. Sorry have not replied earlier,was busy. I will update when I hear something. I am thinking of asking for an status update this week.How r u?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Hi zahoorahmed,,
> 
> No updates as yet. Sorry have not replied earlier,was busy. I will update when I hear something. I am thinking of asking for an status update this week.How r u?


I am closely following one more forum as well. So far there is no big development but few days back one Indian lady (175 G5) got the grant. That I also updated earlier.

I will also update you and all about any other development on my side or one the other forum.

Wish you and all others a speedy grant!!!


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

@ RVJ any update at your end or still silence?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

@ RVJ - any updates dear?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Dear RVJ:

Just wondering if you have received the grant.

Please update.

thanks!


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Any 175 Visa category applicant still waiting for grant. Please update. Thanks!


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Dear RVJ, any updates from your end? Thanks!


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

dear RVJ, pls update. I wish you have already received a grant.


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

*To 175ers*

Hi all,

Just wanted to inform all. 
I got the GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!:amen::cool2:

Good luck all


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to inform all.
> I got the GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!:amen::cool2:
> ...


Many many congrats to you!!!


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Dear friends:

After such a long long wait, finally I got the grant today! 

I thank everyone on this wonderful forum, for their best guide & suggestions.

I wish everyone very speedy grant…

Cheers,

Zahoor


----------

